# SACRAMENTO CAR CLUBS ∙



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Its on. Sunday January 9th at Miller Park. Everyone come out to represent your plaques and eat like kings!!!! 

I'll be bringin 20 pounds of Al Pastor and Carne Asada.

If every club can pitch in, and bring food or drinks it will be a good turnout. If anyone has a bigger size barbeque to speed things up it would help.

And if your coming from Marysville or Woodland, stop by Casa Sanchez in Gridley and pick up some of those tortillas from scratch :biggrin: 

This includes all bay area clubs that would like to come through and participate.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Sounds like a plan. Everybody come bring the family, the bbq pit, some drinks and have a good time. We can do this.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:thumbsup: Sounds great, i think if all the clubs bring something we will have more than enough for everyone....yeah if maybe every club brings one bbq pit, we can speed up the process....I will bring a pot of arroz...it can be like a pot luck........yum..yum...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

cool i have a lady making arroz and frijoles also. Im even getting flyers made as we speak!!!!! lowrider day in the park 2...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Sounds Cool,Start the new year off right!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Hell yeah. Kickoff Barbeque!!


----------



## ride n low (Oct 28, 2004)

All car clubs getting together and doing it low rider style keeps the peace between all car clubs :thumbsup:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

I might have to drop by....


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:roflmao: Wait till you guys see the flyers, your gonna be like :uh: Party flyer?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Nov 2 2004, 09:15 PM
> *I might have to drop by....
> [snapback]2354103[/snapback]​*


Hey Sireluzion, any new up grades for the new year....will your club be coming out this coming year???


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 3 2004, 06:47 PM
> *Hey Sireluzion, any new up grades for the new year....will your club be coming out this coming year???
> [snapback]2355599[/snapback]​*


We'll see how things go, if I can get enough money together I will do what I can. I just moved so now I'm paying out more money just to keep a roof over my head. I know I can get more inches out of my car so I might try for that, but first I need to address my crossmember problem..... :biggrin: As for the club they'll be out most likely in the spring, were not a big club but we like it that way.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

hey does anyone no anybody out here who paints good?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 3 2004, 09:16 PM
> *hey does anyone no anybody out here who paints good?
> [snapback]2357225[/snapback]​*


there is a guy out of i believe gridley who does body work and paints pretty damn good. he painted an ex members 53 chevy truck two tone (black fenders with silver body) and it came out CLEAN. he sold the truck in LA though for $13500, so he doesnt have it anymore. he sprayed my passengers side door on my car when the upholstery shop put a chip in it, and it came out good also. im not sure how much he charges, but give him a call if you want. i would recomend this guy.

his name is Manuel: 530-846-1476


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HEY LEONY,HIT ME UP AVER WHEN WE CAN GET TOGETHER AND HELP ME FIX THAT PROBLEM ON THE 79,I DON'T PLAN ON FIXING IT RIGHT AWAY MAYBE A FEW MORE DAYS UP THAT WAY YOU CAN SEE WHATS UP OR IF THERES ANY PLANS YOU GOT TO TAKE CAR OF.BUT IN THE MEAN TIME I'LL BE GETTING THE PARTS TO GET IT READY :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ride n low_@Nov 2 2004, 07:30 PM
> * All car clubs getting together and doing it low rider style keeps the peace between all car clubs  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2353747[/snapback]​*


FUCK PEACE, THATS PUSSY SHIT!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 3 2004, 06:16 PM
> *hey does anyone no anybody out here who paints good?
> [snapback]2357225[/snapback]​*


hit me up,ill hook you up with my boy thats doing my car.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 4 2004, 08:59 AM
> *hit me up,ill hook you up with my boy thats doing my car.
> [snapback]2358949[/snapback]​*


DOES HE WORK AT MACO?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 4 2004, 09:04 AM
> *DOES HE WORK AT MACO?
> [snapback]2358965[/snapback]​*


Earl Scheib!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 4 2004, 09:09 AM
> *Earl Scheib!
> [snapback]2358973[/snapback]​*


EVEN BETTER :biggrin: DOES HE PAINT OVER THE STOCK PAINT? OR COVER THE WINDOWS? IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE THAT WILL PAINT THE WHOLE CAR, BODY, BUMPERS, WINDOWS EVERYTHING... THEN I CAN JOIN A CAR CLUB OVER THER.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 4 2004, 07:58 AM
> *FUCK PEACE, THATS PUSSY SHIT!
> [snapback]2358945[/snapback]​*


BE NICE UCE!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 4 2004, 10:04 AM
> *BE NICE UCE!
> [snapback]2359073[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 4 2004, 12:12 PM
> *EVEN BETTER :biggrin:  DOES HE PAINT OVER THE STOCK PAINT? OR COVER THE WINDOWS? IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE THAT WILL PAINT THE WHOLE CAR, BODY, BUMPERS, WINDOWS EVERYTHING... THEN I CAN JOIN A CAR CLUB OVER THER.
> [snapback]2358980[/snapback]​*


come up to yuba city and the 66 will tear you a new asshole  .


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Nov 4 2004, 12:16 PM
> *come up to yuba city and the 66 will tear you a new asshole   .
> [snapback]2359541[/snapback]​*


Come to San Jo and the 64 will Rip you 3 new assholes!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 4 2004, 12:28 PM
> *Come to San Jo and the 64 will Rip you 3 new assholes!
> [snapback]2359765[/snapback]​*


YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: :ugh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 4 2004, 01:44 PM
> *YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:  :ugh:
> [snapback]2359845[/snapback]​*


Scared? 
I know NONE of your cars are doing over 30'',Me and my boys go Over 45''.
Yawn to that!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 4 2004, 01:16 PM
> *Scared?
> I know NONE of your cars are doing over 30'',Me and my boys go Over 45''.
> Yawn to that!
> [snapback]2359961[/snapback]​*


Yeah, very. Can't keep my keyboard still. The day you bring me a back yard boogie dancer built on 8-5 money, come talk to me. Meanwhile keep on flapping your gums and I'll give you all the props you want on something someone else built for you. Maybe someday I can have a ride half as clean and as bad ass as yours. Oh and I don't even have a Maaco pait job on my shit, its a Miracle paint job, but I've still clowned many clean ass rides out there and my shit's just getting better cause it's all about the come up  All built on financial aide and working at the parts counter at AutoZone (I havn't reallt spent anymore money on it since I graduated from Sac State in 2000. I't all good bro cause I'm just getting warmed up in this lowride game. So keep on flapping and I'll keep on giving you props, after all I too appreciate a clean ride myself As far as 30" I'm not into hopping, dancing is where I'm at, bring some HOME BUILT STREET dancers up next time, It's getting lonely up here in the pit. If you tear ne a new one, I'll be the first one to give you props, bro. I'm not a hater.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Nov 4 2004, 12:16 PM
> *come up to yuba city and the 66 will tear you a new asshole   .
> [snapback]2359541[/snapback]​*


how about you lick my asshole.... :biggrin: ugly ass 66 impalas.... :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 4 2004, 02:28 PM
> *Yeah, very. Can't keep my keyboard still. The day you bring me a back yard boogie dancer built on 8-5 money, come talk to me. Meanwhile keep on flapping your gums and I'll give you all the props you want on something someone else built for you. Maybe someday I can have a ride half as clean and as bad ass as yours. Oh and I don't even have a Maaco pait job on my shit, its a Miracle paint job, but I've still clowned many clean ass rides out there and my shit's just getting better cause it's all about the come up   All built on financial aide and working at the parts counter at AutoZone (I havn't reallt spent anymore money on it since I graduated from Sac State in 2000. I't all good bro cause I'm just getting warmed up in this lowride game. So keep on flapping and I'll keep on giving you props, after all I too appreciate a clean ride myself As far as 30" I'm not into hopping, dancing is where I'm at, bring some HOME BUILT STREET dancers up next time, It's getting lonely up here in the pit. If you tear ne a new one, I'll be the first one to give you props, bro. I'm not a hater.
> [snapback]2359989[/snapback]​*


So you know me well enough to judge me now????OKAY!
Check it,I have 6-8,i work around 15 hrs a day homie.My shit is ALL back yard boogie,from the frame off,to the paint job,to the pumps being installed.I had ONE car HALF built at a shop(My 64,half the shit was done at M&M)Ask those in here that know me,even the ones that dont like me and they will say the same.Oh yeah i just bought a house also,and im only 26,wanna say something about that???that was the reason my car wasnt finished in July.
I work hard and(believe it or not)honest for the shit i got *****,like i told the other cat,Know who you speaking on before you speak!
I get my hands dirty just like any ***** who do his OWN shit in his OWN back yard.I give you props on that,I also didnt say Shit bad,You guys are the ones that keep getting hurt when i speak the truth!

Izzy,i see you down there and you dont like me,so,Am i lying or speaking the truth?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 4 2004, 02:40 PM
> *So you know me well enough to judge me now????OKAY!
> Check it,I have 6-8,i work around 15 hrs a day homie.My shit is ALL back yard boogie,from the frame off,to the paint job,to the pumps being installed.I had ONE car HALF built at a shop(My 64,half the shit was done at M&M)Ask those in here that know me,even the ones that dont like me and they will say the same.Oh yeah i just bought a house also,and im only 26,wanna say something about that???that was the reason my car wasnt finished in July.
> I work hard and(believe it or not)honest for the shit i got *****,like i told the other cat,Know who you speaking on before you speak!
> ...


do you see me too? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 4 2004, 02:42 PM
> *do you see me too? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2360030[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

This was a topic about unity, family, and getting all the lowriders in an area together, and it only took three individuals to fuck it all up. Thats why lowriding has such a bad stereo-type, how do you expect others to get along with us, when we can't even get along with each other. You guys need to get your priorities straight or don't even go to any lowriding events, because your negativity is not needed.

Eddie


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 4 2004, 03:36 PM
> *This was a topic about unity, family, and getting all the lowriders in an area together, and it only took three individuals to fuck it all up. Thats why lowriding has such a bad stereo-type, how do you expect others to get along with us, when we can't even get along with each other. You guys need to get your priorities straight or don't even go to any lowriding events, because your negativity is not needed.
> 
> Eddie
> [snapback]2360133[/snapback]​*


Your the one NOT needed.
There is not 1 ounce of hate in me,or my words,I NEVER said ONE thing bad about anybody,or their cars.I spoke FACT not fiction,why do you guys get all sore in the balls when someone speaks up.
I think its funny more then anything.i have nothing against Brown Society,but If they wanna talk about hoping,thats where i come in.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 4 2004, 02:36 PM
> *This was a topic about unity, family, and getting all the lowriders in an area together, and it only took three individuals to fuck it all up. Thats why lowriding has such a bad stereo-type, how do you expect others to get along with us, when we can't even get along with each other. You guys need to get your priorities straight or don't even go to any lowriding events, because your negativity is not needed.
> 
> Eddie
> [snapback]2360133[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:...exactly... :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 4 2004, 02:36 PM
> *This was a topic about unity, family, and getting all the lowriders in an area together, and it only took three individuals to fuck it all up. Thats why lowriding has such a bad stereo-type, how do you expect others to get along with us, when we can't even get along with each other. You guys need to get your priorities straight or don't even go to any lowriding events, because your negativity is not needed.
> 
> Eddie
> [snapback]2360133[/snapback]​*


Good point, bro. I give you props for what you do and for your magazine. All I gotta say is give respect and get respect. I do not get on here withthat "I'm from down south and all you guys up here in Northern Cali can't build a decent lowride" attitude. Imma 100% street rider, never have I thought my shit's show worthy but I'll tell you what, I'm proud of the little I have. Yeah some might say, "what are you proud of? your beat up ride?" Well I am. Someday I'll be in your mag, bro. Mark my words. I have a '60 El Camino and '54 that will someday come out (if I dont give up on them first. 1998Shark is the one who turned this into a negative thing. I know the guy's having fun but if you post something up like what he originally did, youre gonna get a response like my lil bro Moco gave him. And believe me, I know where my lil bro's coming from, he loves car dances and don't care what you show up with, he'll dance against pretty much anybody just for the love of it. Af far as Psta, I'll just chalk it up to him having a little fun online as well.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I dont mean this in a BAD or negative way....,
you can tell most of you guys have not been in the game long,you cats is too fuckin sensitive.
I been around and in this shit my whole life,i have always backed my talk with my cars performance,if i WERE to get beat,i dont get fuckin hurt,i go home to the garage,and fix whats wrong and hop another day.
If someone wants to hop against me,and its a tuesday afternoon,its on,they could come to my house and we can hop in the front,then have a beer after,its all love.its all fun,stop acting like you guys are being picked on.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

FUCK IT, CANT WE ALL GET ALONG? :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 4 2004, 03:55 PM
> *Good point, bro. I give you props for what you do and for your magazine. All I gotta say is give respect and get respect. I do not get on here withthat "I'm from down south and all you guys up here in Northern Cali can't build a decent lowride" attitude. Imma 100% street rider, never have I thought my shit's show worthy but I'll tell you what, I'm proud of the little I have. Yeah some might say, "what are you proud of? your beat up ride?" Well I am. Someday I'll be in your mag, bro. Mark my words. I have a '60 El Camino and  '54 that will someday come out (if I dont give up on them first. 1998Shark is the one who turned this into a negative thing. I know the guy's having fun but if you post something up like what he originally did, youre gonna get a response like my lil bro Moco gave him. And believe me, I know where my lil bro's coming from, he loves car dances and don't care what you show up with, he'll dance against pretty much anybody just for the love of it. Af far as Psta, I'll just chalk it up to him having a little fun online as well.
> [snapback]2360186[/snapback]​*


And thats what it is bro,Me just having fun,again,i NEVER called any of your guys rides buckets.There are cats that roll Macos like its a candy,i voiced my opinion on that,but im not singling any 1 person(s) out.
Sac has ALOT of ridas,and potential,im just trying to give some motavation to get it crackin.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 4 2004, 04:02 PM
> *And thats what it is bro,Me just having fun,again,i NEVER called any of your guys rides buckets.There are cats that roll Macos like its a candy,i voiced my opinion on that,but im not singling any 1 person(s) out.
> Sac has ALOT of ridas,and potential,im just trying to give some motavation to get it crackin.
> [snapback]2360216[/snapback]​*


GET CRACKIN OR DANCING? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 4 2004, 04:05 PM
> *GET CRACKIN OR DANCING? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2360231[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 4 2004, 07:05 PM
> *GET CRACKIN OR DANCING? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2360231[/snapback]​*


 man i was reading everything slowly then saw that and fell out. :roflmao:


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 4 2004, 01:55 PM
> * Imma 100% street rider,
> [snapback]2360186[/snapback]​*



does that mean we have a new member????????????????????????????????????????lol


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dough916_@Nov 4 2004, 09:18 PM
> *does that mean we have a new member????????????????????????????????????????lol
> [snapback]2360523[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 pm me if you need flyers bro


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 4 2004, 08:09 AM
> *Earl Scheib!
> [snapback]2358973[/snapback]​*



Is there even an earl scheib still around? :dunno:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 4 2004, 08:12 AM
> *EVEN BETTER :biggrin:  DOES HE PAINT OVER THE STOCK PAINT? OR COVER THE WINDOWS? IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE THAT WILL PAINT THE WHOLE CAR, BODY, BUMPERS, WINDOWS EVERYTHING... THEN I CAN JOIN A CAR CLUB OVER THER.
> [snapback]2358980[/snapback]​*



You mean like this? :roflmao:
Check the tint on the front tire even.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 4 2004, 01:40 PM
> *So you know me well enough to judge me now????OKAY!
> Check it,I have 6-8,i work around 15 hrs a day homie.My shit is ALL back yard boogie,from the frame off,to the paint job,to the pumps being installed.I had ONE car HALF built at a shop(My 64,half the shit was done at M&M)Ask those in here that know me,even the ones that dont like me and they will say the same.Oh yeah i just bought a house also,and im only 26,wanna say something about that???that was the reason my car wasnt finished in July.
> I work hard and(believe it or not)honest for the shit i got *****,like i told the other cat,Know who you speaking on before you speak!
> ...


Welcome to the club, bro. I too have 13 hr days, I'm 27, close enough to your age and would have had my own pad by now if the deal had gone through. I was gonna get screwed on the deal so I backed out, but thats a diferent story and am not trying to write a sob story on here. Oh and I have a bachelor's degree to top it off since were showing off what we got. Congratulations on your new house but you know what, you're not the first or the last. As a matter of fact, you sound like you're in the same situation as me. As far as you saying you make an honest living, shouldn't even be congratulating you for that one, shouldn't we all? I never accused you of not making an honest living but for some reason you got all hurt, why's that? All I said is that bring me ride that's a dancer, back yard built (not a shop, not sponsored) Built on a budget like mine was and is still being built on and then we'll talk. I don't claim to have a clean ass ride like I've said many times, but I gotta say one thing, I'm far from being the sadest thing out there and when It comes to hitting switches on the street, I don't go home happy until something's broken  . As far as getting hurt, I didn't know I was supposed to be getting hurt. You actually made me chuckle a little, you should look into being a stand up comedian :biggrin: So before you start congratulating yourself for pissing me off, you gotta make sure you pissed me of, just because you got my attention doesn't mean you pissed me off. :uh: And with that said, I'm done posting up long ass posts on here


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dough916_@Nov 4 2004, 05:18 PM
> *does that mean we have a new member????????????????????????????????????????lol
> [snapback]2360523[/snapback]​*


Ha Ha, nope. Hey Dough, who had that blue Cutlass that was spotted here in Yuba City a few times? Was that you? I seen it a few times parker outside a house on Franklin.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

are you guys even going to the bbq or are you just talking smack?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Nov 4 2004, 10:56 PM
> *are you guys even going to the bbq or are you just talking smack?
> [snapback]2361536[/snapback]​*


Food and Lowrides? you know I'll be there :biggrin: I know you were not talking to me but I had to respond


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 5 2004, 02:38 AM
> *Ha Ha, nope. Hey Dough, who had that blue Cutlass that was spotted here in Yuba City a few times? Was that you? I seen it a few times parker outside a house on Franklin.
> [snapback]2361493[/snapback]​*



OOOH shit :biggrin: Man those guys will never forgive me for getting rid of that car. That was dennises car from yuba city,and i grabbed it off him almost what a year and a half ago. They made that car smack back bumper plenty of times.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Nov 5 2004, 02:56 AM
> *are you guys even going to the bbq or are you just talking smack?
> [snapback]2361536[/snapback]​*


Man im buying 20 pounds of al pastor, 10 pounds of carne asada, charcoal and lighter fluid from La Familia Lopez Carniceria in roseville on that friday!!! Plus my exes mom owes me a favor so shes making rice and beans for almost 100 people all day saturday. It was either that or they make carnitas in the backyard for sunday


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 4 2004, 11:36 PM
> *Welcome to the club, bro. I too have 13 hr days, I'm 27, close enough to your age and would have had my own pad by now if the deal had gone through. I was gonna get screwed on the deal so I backed out, but thats a diferent story and am not trying to write a sob story on here. Oh and I have a bachelor's degree to top it off since were showing off what we got. Congratulations on your new house but you know what, you're not the first or the last. As a matter of fact, you sound like you're in the same situation as me. As far as you saying you make an honest living,  shouldn't even be congratulating you for that one, shouldn't we all? I never accused you of not making an honest living but for some reason you got all hurt, why's that? All I said is that bring me ride that's a dancer, back yard built (not a shop, not sponsored) Built on a budget like mine was and is  still being built on and then we'll talk. I don't claim to have a clean ass ride like I've said many times, but I gotta say one thing, I'm far from being the sadest thing out there and when It comes to hitting switches on the street, I don't go home happy until something's broken   . As far as getting hurt, I didn't know I was supposed to be getting hurt. You actually made me chuckle a little, you should look into being a stand up comedian  :biggrin: So before you start congratulating yourself for pissing me off, you gotta make sure you pissed me of, just because you got my attention doesn't mean you pissed me off.  :uh:  And with that said, I'm done posting up long ass posts on here
> [snapback]2361490[/snapback]​*


Here was you exact quote"The day you bring me a back yard boogie dancer built on 8-5 money, come talk to me. Meanwhile keep on flapping your gums and I'll give you all the props you want on something someone else built for you."
To me it seemed like you were sterotyping me and the way i make my cash.As for the honest living,NOT everyone has that Luxury,I came from the Jordan Downs housing projects in WATTS,so for me,making a honest living is a accomplishment.You were trying to judge me like you was a cop,i dont care for pigs too much so thats my reason for proving you wrong.As for Car dancers,we dont build them no more,i personally never really cared for it,and my boys been there and done that back in 95!I still appreciate someone working hard on they shit to clown someone.
Bottom line is I have been in this game a LOOONG time at only 26,i have seen the Best and worst of this game.I know what it takes for people to have quality rides,i try to push people to that point,its worth the time and money.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 5 2004, 08:44 AM
> *Here was you exact quote"The day you bring me a back yard boogie dancer built on 8-5 money, come talk to me. Meanwhile keep on flapping your gums and I'll give you all the props you want on something someone else built for you."
> To me it seemed like you were sterotyping me and the way i make my cash.As for the honest living,NOT everyone has that Luxury,I came from the Jordan Downs housing projects in WATTS,so for me,making a honest living is a accomplishment.You were trying to judge me like you was a cop,i dont care for pigs too much so thats my reason for proving you wrong.As for Car dancers,we dont build them no more,i personally never really cared for it,and my boys been there and done that back in 95!I still appreciate someone working hard on they shit to clown someone.
> Bottom line is I have been in this game a LOOONG time at only 26,i have seen the Best and worst of this game.I know what it takes for people to have quality rides,i try to push people to that point,its worth the time and money.
> [snapback]2362174[/snapback]​*


That's the beauty of this world, there are many enterpretations to things. Just like what you posted on here earlier that was misunderstood, same applies here  8-5 money can mean:

-Not shop sponsored
-Built on pocket change
-Built with money made from an honest living

You choose to see it the last way, that's on you. I tend to give people the benefit of a doubt since I am yet another person who wants lowriding seen in a positive light. Ask anybody who's ever seen me at a show and talked to me about car dances, I've always talked about how it is not fair bringing a shop sponsored car into the pit that is hauled to the show on a trailer and just because it is driven into the pit, it is now a "street class" dancer (or hopper since thats what you're into) To me street class is a full interior street legal (tagged and driven on a daily basis) vehicle. Radical class shouldnt be limited to those vehicles that are gutted out. Now before we get into another argument, I'm not saying this is the case on your ride, yours sounds far from the last vehicle I described. Also, I know there are some clean ass rides out there that tear some shit up as well. Since on my ride I am stuck persoanlly fixing or replacing anything that breaks or goes wrong, that's why I threw that in there. Take it like you want, if you wanna take it in a bad way then I guess you're also reacting like you said the Sacramento area car clubs did. So congratulations on making an honest living, on you bring from the jordan Downs housing project, on you not caring for pigs, on no longer building car dancers cause it's something that was done 10 years ago and last but not least, on being in the lowrider game a LOOONG time and only being 26. I guess that does give you the right to talk shit about whole cities and their rides (Sacramento). You know what we do for motivation around here? We help other lowriders get their shit going or at least offer to help. Talking shit to "motivate" doesn't do anything but split people apart, beleive me I know this first hand, we had a member inour club with a pretty clean '54 Chevy 3100, talked shit about pretty much everybody and their rides in the club 'till nobody wanted him in the club. That's just my 2 cents that pretty much turned into more than that. I said I wasn't gonna post anymore long posts on this topic and here I am. I'm done. I give you props on your ride bro, I really do. If it smacks back bumper and it's clean then way to go 
:thumbsup: I look forward to seeing it serve some people at a show. What do you just say we end it here and focus on BBQing on the 9th? I don't get on here to start shit with no one, just to see what everyone else is up to and get ideas for my projects. Believe me, I got more to lose making enemies online, plus it's rediculous. Good luck on getting that Caddy done and I can't wait to see some pics of it.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 5 2004, 11:42 AM
> *That's the beauty of this world, there are many enterpretations to things. Just like what you posted on here earlier that was misunderstood, same applies here      8-5 money can mean:
> 
> -Not shop sponsored
> ...


Right,Know this,im not trying to make Cyber enemys,how sad would it sound to hear that some fools got into it over some online bullshit! :roflmao: 
Like i said,My opinins were not to reflect anything negative or bad on you or your club,i dont know you like that and i dont talk anout other clubs online.
Again,SAC HAS SOOO MUCH POTENTIAL,people just have to stop wanting a $3000 paint job for $500!!!
I respect you and any person who works on they own shit in their OWN garage.I use to have a guy that lived next door to me in Hayward that had a primerd Monte Carlo that was lifted and hopped 25" at most,Dude was outside EVERYNIGHT doing something to his car,thats love and dedication,I have it,you have it,its all good.Im the type of Mutha fucka that if you were looking for some shit and asked me if i knew someone or somewhere to get it,ill go out of my way to help.
Feel free to holla at me at this BBQ on the 9th(Depending on who plays that day,NFL Playoffs start!!)or if we happen to be somewhere before that!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Fuck it lets get a portable tv to watch the game while breaking dominoes!!!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Edgar, Lisette and Smiley all have packages coming to you guys as of this morning


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey i want to share too....I bought my house when i was 18yrs old...and sent my ass to sac state with no help from financial aid all my money. Also i have a full time job as a secretary and OWN a Bridal shop... so if any one needs a hook up just let me know...  
So congratualtions to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...... :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 5 2004, 10:21 AM
> *Hey i want to share too....I bought my house when i was 18yrs old...and sent my ass to sac state with no help from financial aid all my money.  Also i have a full time job as a secretary and OWN a Bridal shop... so if any one needs a hook up just let me know...
> So congratualtions to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2362647[/snapback]​*


Damn 18............like that?????????? Pretty impressive in my book. Nor cal homes are no joke. Hell 500k gets you a fixer upper in the ghetto in the city.........


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Nov 5 2004, 11:25 AM
> *Damn 18............like that?????????? Pretty impressive in my book.  Nor cal homes are no joke.  Hell 500k gets you a fixer upper in the ghetto in the city.........
> 
> [snapback]2362668[/snapback]​*


Thank you!!!
Well i am 24 now...we got lucky we got our house before the rates sky rocketed, all i have to say is that me and gabe got really lucky...


----------



## POOR BOY JAY (Nov 4, 2004)

WHATS UP POOR BOY C.C. SAC TOWN ISHURE HOPE TO SEE MORE LOW LOW'S AT ARE SHOW NEXT SUMER (MIDNIGHT MASS) IF YOU GUYS NEED AIR RIDE STUFF LET ME KNOW POOR BOY JAY 64 BUICK 225


----------



## POOR BOY JAY (Nov 4, 2004)

THE POOR BOYS WOULD LIKE TO COME OUT IF THATS KOOL


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 5 2004, 12:21 PM
> *Hey i want to share too....I bought my house when i was 18yrs old...and sent my ass to sac state with no help from financial aid all my money.  Also i have a full time job as a secretary and OWN a Bridal shop... so if any one needs a hook up just let me know...
> So congratualtions to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2362647[/snapback]​*


BIGG UPS to you!I wish i would have been alittle more responsable at 18!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POOR BOY JAY_@Nov 5 2004, 04:31 PM
> *THE POOR BOYS WOULD LIKE TO COME OUT IF THATS KOOL
> [snapback]2362914[/snapback]​*


Man hell yeah, bring your cars and your barbeques!!! If you need flyers let me know i can drop some off on my way to sunrise mall somewhere bro. One love. Look out for a burgundy cutlass white town car and blue towncar comin through the heights every once in awhile!! :biggrin: We tryin to get sunrise crackin again


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 5 2004, 11:21 AM
> *Hey i want to share too....I bought my house when i was 18yrs old...and sent my ass to sac state with no help from financial aid all my money.  Also i have a full time job as a secretary and OWN a Bridal shop... so if any one needs a hook up just let me know...
> So congratualtions to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2362647[/snapback]​*


 :0 Dayum, not bad at all. Way to go :thumbsup: I'm "thinking" about getting married here as soon as I get a chance, ha ha been with my lady for about 8 years now or something and have a 2 month old boy, might as well huh? As a matter of fact er're baptising him this weekend, don't know if you carry any baptismal stuff or if it's strictly bridal. :dunno: But if you do carry baptismal stuff, it would been nice to know. Anyways, again much props and keep it up. At 18 I wasn't even thinking about a house, now I regret it and am currently working on it. Wish me luck


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I wish i was smart enough to buy a house back when it was affordable. Nowadays you got to have 3 incomes to make it.....lol. :biggrin:


----------



## 1LOWCHERO (Sep 11, 2002)

Its all good, I have a house and am 23. Took college at 18 and been at a full time job for 4 years now. Its just like in the movie Office Space... The gathering at the park will be great. I don't have juice right now but I got my eyes to watch em. Anybody need anything welded, frames, a-arms, anything. I'll bring my DC MIG!!! LOL


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 5 2004, 07:19 AM
> *OOOH shit  :biggrin:  Man those guys will never forgive me for getting rid of that car. That was dennises car from yuba city,and i grabbed it off him almost what a year and a half ago. They made that car smack back bumper plenty of times.
> [snapback]2362132[/snapback]​*


 yup that was dennis' car, lenny built it though when he owned it, dennis just fucked it up. scott bought it and now its gone. :uh:


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POOR BOY JAY_@Nov 5 2004, 10:40 AM
> *WHATS UP POOR BOY C.C. SAC TOWN  ISHURE HOPE TO SEE MORE LOW LOW'S AT ARE SHOW NEXT SUMER (MIDNIGHT MASS) IF YOU GUYS NEED AIR RIDE STUFF LET ME KNOW POOR BOY JAY 64 BUICK 225
> [snapback]2362721[/snapback]​*


 i ve been wandering when one of you guys was gonna get on here. im dylan from streetriderz, we've met on sunrise before. and for everyone lookin, that pic don't do justice to that paint om this guys car!!!! lookin forward to seein everybody out at the park.


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 5 2004, 10:12 AM
> *Fuck it lets get a portable tv to watch the game while breaking dominoes!!!!!
> [snapback]2362619[/snapback]​*


ill bring the bones!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 5 2004, 12:16 PM
> *Man hell yeah, bring your cars and your barbeques!!! If you need flyers let me know i can drop some off on my way to sunrise mall somewhere bro. One love. Look out for a burgundy cutlass white town car and blue towncar comin through the heights every once in awhile!! :biggrin: We tryin to get sunrise crackin again
> [snapback]2363064[/snapback]​*


we(everybody in this post) need to get together one night on sunrise and take it back from the ricers, for at least one night!


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dough916_@Nov 6 2004, 01:35 AM
> *we(everybody in this post) need to get together one night on sunrise and take it back from the ricers, for at least one night!
> [snapback]2364384[/snapback]​*


im down :biggrin: .


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POOR BOY JAY_@Nov 5 2004, 04:31 PM
> *THE POOR BOYS WOULD LIKE TO COME OUT IF THATS KOOL
> [snapback]2362914[/snapback]​*


i think i've seen this car parked outside FBI a couple times when i've gone in to buy parts for my car. you been there or am i getting my cars confused? you'll be seeing my setup at the bbq :biggrin: .


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dough916_@Nov 5 2004, 09:35 PM
> *we(everybody in this post) need to get together one night on sunrise and take it back from the ricers, for at least one night!
> [snapback]2364384[/snapback]​*



Hell yeah. That would be cool.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dough916_@Nov 5 2004, 10:35 PM
> *we(everybody in this post) need to get together one night on sunrise and take it back from the ricers, for at least one night!
> [snapback]2364384[/snapback]​*


sounds good to me. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey Showtime, Imma have to sell some cans and go get some ground beef :roflmao: That was some funny shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Wheres the bigger post of this? :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 7 2004, 05:26 AM
> *Hey Showtime, Imma have to sell some cans and go get some ground beef  :roflmao: That was some funny shit  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2367238[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: Man i did those flyers in 45 minutes. Even though they look like a party flyer they should work no? I hope they do, i already passed out 400 from here to the bay :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Hey Poor Boys I saw you guys on sunrise on saturday in the Petco parking lot. When i made a u turn by fridays, to chat with you guys for a minute you guys bounced. 


If any of you want to get on sunrise this weekend saturday let me know im down. Why dont we hit krispy cremes on saturday night around 8 oclock? My boy johnnies been three wheelin his towncar, up and down sunrise for the last month, and hoppin through sunrise mall parking lot on the way back and cops havent tripped at all. Im even riding with no plates and no insurance!!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 8 2004, 08:06 AM
> *Hey Poor Boys I saw you guys on sunrise on saturday in the Petco parking lot. When i made a u turn by fridays, to chat with you guys for a minute you guys bounced.
> If any of you want to get on sunrise this weekend saturday let me know im down. Why dont we hit krispy cremes on saturday night around 8 oclock? My boy johnnies been three wheelin his towncar, up and down sunrise for the last month, and hoppin through sunrise mall parking lot on the way back and cops havent tripped at all. Im even riding with no plates and no insurance!!!!
> [snapback]2371302[/snapback]​*



hope you guys have fun... we will be in Fresno Saturday...the LG Show...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 5 2004, 01:35 PM
> *:0 Dayum, not bad at all. Way to go  :thumbsup: I'm "thinking" about getting married here as soon as I get a chance, ha ha been with my lady for about 8 years now or something and have a 2 month old boy, might as well huh? As a matter of fact er're baptising him this weekend, don't know if you carry any baptismal stuff or if it's strictly bridal.  :dunno: But if you do carry baptismal stuff, it would been nice to know. Anyways, again much props and keep it up. At 18 I wasn't even thinking about a house, now I regret it and am currently working on it. Wish me luck
> [snapback]2363119[/snapback]​*


Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Wish you the best...
Yeah, buying a house is no joke, especially when you are closing all of the freaking paper work, you wish you just had a stamp for your signature... :biggrin: Yeah, even when we where doing the paper work they coudn't belive i was 18 they where very impressed, gabe was 22 at the time. Well, Edgar i do belive it's time for you to get married its been to long.. :biggrin: I will be glad to help you guys out in your wedding. oye me, like if you already propossed... :uh: Yeah, i carry Tux rentals,babtismal, primera comunion, proms and what ever you want really that has to do with weddings and 15 aneras. I hooked up Guam707 with his Tuxedos for his wedding and they came to the house in Sac to get measured and just picked them up in Woodland thats where my shop is at. I almost had to take measurements at the chico show... :roflmao: Remember John.. anyways just let me know...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Showtime, i got my flyers thanks. I already passed some out to Nor-Cal riderzzzz... :biggrin: I think its going to be a good turn out. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Cool cool. What you guys think rave flyers or what??? :uh:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Nov 8 2004, 12:17 PM
> *Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Wish you the best...
> Yeah, buying a house is no joke, especially when you are closing all of the  freaking paper work, you wish you just had a stamp for your signature... :biggrin:  Yeah, even when we where doing the paper work they coudn't belive i was 18 they where very impressed, gabe was 22 at the time. Well, Edgar i do belive it's time for you to get married  its been to long.. :biggrin:  I will be glad to help you guys out in your wedding.  oye me, like if you already propossed... :uh: Yeah, i carry Tux rentals,babtismal, primera comunion, proms and what ever  you want really that has to do with weddings and 15 aneras.  I hooked up Guam707 with his Tuxedos for his wedding and they came to the house in Sac to get measured  and just picked them up in Woodland thats where my shop is at.  I almost had to take measurements at the chico show... :roflmao: Remember John.. anyways just let me know...
> [snapback]2371819[/snapback]​*


You almost had to do measuremant at like 3 different shows...lol. Yeah, Galaxie hooked it up. We had a situation with a few things and they did a fantastic job of making things better. for a second there you almost had to come to my wedding, if that dam UPS truck didn't show up. lol!!!! :biggrin: If anybody in the area is having a wedding or quinceneta let her know. Homegirl knows her shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah showtime, I seen the flyer when i went by Gabe and Lissete's house. Came out pretty good. Ground Beef!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Cool.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

yea, i think they look good. remind me of the old school homemade party fliers, looks good though. gave about 8 or so away today to rene (after i didnt recognize him and hit switches on his ass :biggrin: ), a member of Unidos CC, YC chapter. he says he knows some guys in woodland he will be giving some to. he's a coo guy so he shouldnt have trouble giving them out. if the weather is good to us, i think it should be a good turnout also.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Nov 9 2004, 10:20 PM
> *after i didnt recognize him and hit switches on his ass
> [snapback]2378559[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Nov 9 2004, 11:20 PM
> *he's a coo guy so he should have trouble giving them out.[snapback]2378559[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :twak:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Nov 9 2004, 11:20 PM
> * i didnt recognize him and hit switches on his ass :biggrin: [snapback]2378559[/snapback]​*


Yeah, hate when that happens :biggrin: That early 70's Grand Prix he has looks pretty smooth with supremes and all, he's got that old school late 70's lowride look going :thumbsup:


----------



## POOR BOY JAY (Nov 4, 2004)

HEY WHERES THE TOY DRIVE THIS YEAR PLEASE LET US POOR BOYS KNOW


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

have fun...... we are kool with the picnic! not feeling it


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:uh: Either way, Its still on.. 

So far I've heard a few complaints about the police, the cold weather etc... Do we have permits etc. This is bullshit.. 

How many people can predict the weather two months ahead of time? Invest in a coat.

If your shits legal then be responsible with your car and they wont fuck with you.

Permit?? For a fuckin barbeque?? :uh: Trippin.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 12 2004, 08:53 AM
> *If your shits legal then be responsible with your car and they wont fuck with you.
> [snapback]2388459[/snapback]​*


Dayum, can't go then. My car doesn't have shock absorbers, has a trunk full of unventilated batteries, modified suspension and rides on 155/80R13's :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Good point :biggrin:


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 12 2004, 08:10 AM
> *Dayum, can't go then. My car doesn't have shock absorbers, has a trunk full of unventilated batteries, modified suspension and rides on 155/80R13's  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2388501[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## snko916 (Aug 4, 2003)

SuP All,

WoNdErIng About wurr all the L Rides are in the 916.
HoLLa BaCk,


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

come to miller park on the 9th of jan.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey Showtime, I still have not recieved my flyers. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Sorry bro i ran out, and gave away the original by accident :uh: Ill have to find another one and make copies. :uh:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

It's all good. i'll just get one from Galaxy.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

biggity bump


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 23 2004, 02:38 PM
> *biggity bump
> [snapback]2441750[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Nov 28 2004, 10:22 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2456411[/snapback]​*


What up Max!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I think i might bring some latina rump roast also


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 29 2004, 05:36 PM
> *I think i might bring some latina rump roast also
> [snapback]2459112[/snapback]​*


Dayum, bro bring that and I'll rip my set up out at the park and hand it to you. Lemme just make a shish ka bob with that rump roast! :0


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Nov 29 2004, 06:15 PM
> *Dayum, bro bring that and I'll rip my set up out at the park and hand it to you. Lemme just make a shish ka bob with that rump roast!  :0
> [snapback]2459446[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

Thats a nice piece of nalgas!I wouldn't mind puttin my chorizo between those buns :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Heres what that booty belongs to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 1 2004, 06:56 PM
> *Heres what that booty belongs to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2466297[/snapback]​*



I see now why you are called SHOWTIME !!!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 1 2004, 04:56 PM
> *Heres what that booty belongs to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2466297[/snapback]​*


Damn, she have any sisters? That is one very cool pic.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Are you guys going to post any pics?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Hell yeah, no doubt there better be some pictures on here!!!!! Dumps if you take pics ill hook you up with a fatty plate!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Just to let you guys know, the pictures i posted were some i found on Cpixel.

You guys thought i was capable of pulling ass like that???


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 2 2004, 01:13 PM
> *Just to let you guys know, the pictures i posted were some i found on Cpixel.
> 
> You guys thought i was capable of pulling ass like that???
> [snapback]2467991[/snapback]​*


Ill see about bringin a breezy or two. 

I got 3 pms from people askin me who she is :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Heres a little sneakpeak at my new project in the works...


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

Hey Showtime916 your already switched up???


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Almost there, but not yet. Heres the front. Dont mind the wrinkled khakis. :uh: :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

PRETTY CLEAN RIDE SHOWTIME,I WISH MINE CAME AS CLEAN WHEN I BOUGHT MY MONTE :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 2 2004, 07:43 PM
> *Almost there, but not yet. Heres the front. Dont mind the wrinkled khakis. :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2469880[/snapback]​*


OH SHIT!!!ITS REMY FROM HIGHER LEARNING!!!!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 3 2004, 11:29 AM
> *OH SHIT!!!ITS REMY FROM HIGHER LEARNING!!!!!!
> [snapback]2470783[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Dec 3 2004, 12:52 AM
> *PRETTY CLEAN RIDE SHOWTIME,I WISH MINE CAME AS CLEAN WHEN I BOUGHT MY MONTE :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2470102[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro. It needs work, but im taking it one goal per month. This way i dont talk about shit I cant do. I always had a problem with that. 

Hey i was a dreamer as a kid :dunno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN,GOTTA TAKE IT ONE STEP AT A TIME, BUT SOMETIMES YOU DON'T KNOW WHICH STEP TO TAKE NEXT QUE NO....


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Man thats the truth. Max and the family have really kept me in line as far as what to do first, and how to do it right. 

Without their advice I'd be dumping more money on shit I dont need right now like beat, 5th wheel etc.

But it should come out okay with time. I just need to quit making promises to myself that I cant keep. Then other people hear what I'm doing and think I'm bullshitting when I dont do it, you know? But at least I'm man enough to understand the problems I had, and take care of them. 

You know whats sad, is I heard theres already some hating going on against me already, before I even come out with a ride thats up to "MY" standards. I dont even drive my car to a carshow parking lot if my fenders fucked up. Or got primer.

It surprises me. Because for the ones who talked chismes, I would be there in a heartbeat if their ride was on the side of the road for help. To this day. That goes for any one of you in here, or your clubs.

just speakin from the heart.


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Nov 29 2004, 12:46 PM
> *What up Max!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2458422[/snapback]​*


Que onda ese


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 2 2004, 05:43 PM
> *Almost there, but not yet. Heres the front. Dont mind the wrinkled khakis. :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2469880[/snapback]​*


Big ass pic. Hey is that the car you got from max?


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 4 2004, 01:42 AM
> *Man thats the truth. Max and the family have really kept me in line as far as what to do first, and how to do it right.
> 
> Without their advice I'd be dumping more money on shit I dont need right now like beat, 5th wheel etc.
> ...


Hey I hear you bro, I wish I would have thought the same way before I juiced up my ride. Now I'm broke as a joke, and that ain't no joke. I might have to keep the lo-lo in the garage next summer. :angry:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Nice ride Showtime. Seeing your Cutlass, makes me wish I wouldn't have sold mine. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 3 2004, 10:55 PM
> *Big ass pic. Hey is that the car you got from max?
> [snapback]2473048[/snapback]​*


Yeah sorry bout the pic size. Yep thats the one.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 4 2004, 04:04 PM
> *Nice ride Showtime.  Seeing your Cutlass, makes me wish I wouldn't have sold mine. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2474288[/snapback]​*


Thanks man. you comin out on the 9th?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 4 2004, 02:19 AM
> *Hey I hear you bro, I wish I would have thought the same way before I juiced up my ride.  Now I'm broke as a joke, and that ain't no joke.  I might have to keep the lo-lo in the garage next summer.  :angry:
> [snapback]2473450[/snapback]​*


Oh shit. well what do you need? whats wrong with it maybe i can help


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 4 2004, 08:37 PM
> *Oh shit. well what do you need? whats wrong with it maybe i can help
> [snapback]2474364[/snapback]​*


It's nothing with the ride, that's still cool, I just have a lot of bills. I'll still be out next summer but I might not be out every weekend... :angry:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

CAN SOMEBODY POST A FLYER ON HERE I HAVE NOT SEEN IT YET.THANKS MANUEL THEE STYLISTICS


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 4 2004, 01:35 PM
> *Thanks man. you comin out on the 9th?
> [snapback]2474353[/snapback]​*


I'm gonna do my best to be there. Hopefully I can bring my ride out. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 5 2004, 07:39 AM
> *CAN SOMEBODY POST A FLYER ON HERE I HAVE NOT SEEN IT YET.THANKS MANUEL    THEE STYLISTICS
> [snapback]2476138[/snapback]​*



What is the name of the mexican restaurant where you guys had a toy drive? Someone was asking me about that. Somewhere downtown sac? Over by the court house or a big parking lot?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 5 2004, 03:42 PM
> *What is the name of the mexican restaurant where you guys had a toy drive? Someone was asking me about that. Somewhere downtown sac? Over by the court house or a big parking lot?
> [snapback]2477102[/snapback]​*



HAD? When was this? Was it this year? I know they used to have it at Vallejo's. I have not heard of anything this year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No, not this year. Someone was asking me is I knew where Thee Stylistics use to have there events. Was is at Vallejos? Is that place downtown/ I dont know why but that place sounds like a seafood restaurant.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

A little late but............. 

These are bad pics of the flier.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

quit crying and CHARGE YOUR BATTERIES!!!! 


:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Raul!!!!!!! What's crackin S-B-C!!!! Haven't seen you logged in lately.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

hey Showtime, i think i seen you ridin down Elkhorn Blvd. the other day in the Cutty???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 7 2004, 12:37 AM
> *Raul!!!!!!!  What's crackin S-B-C!!!!  Haven't seen you logged in lately.
> [snapback]2481443[/snapback]​*


Whats going on homie? Ive been tearin it up over in the bike section, you know!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 7 2004, 05:38 AM
> *hey Showtime, i think i seen you ridin down Elkhorn Blvd. the other day in the Cutty???
> [snapback]2481448[/snapback]​*


yeah that was me  

Hopefully my whitewalls were clean :uh: :uh:

Did you see the driver side, or the side with the fucked up fender :ugh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 7 2004, 01:29 AM
> *quit crying and CHARGE YOUR BATTERIES!!!!
> :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2480861[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: I like the ground beef part. I put these at the end :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

What's up with that bbq flyer showtime916. Impalas C.C. from Y.C. may come through. Oh yeah I can definitly vouch for Brown Society C.C. from Y.C. Them guys got some major dancers and are cool as hell. Don't under estimate the 530 and the 916!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 7 2004, 04:42 PM
> * What's up with that bbq flyer showtime916.  Impalas C.C. from Y.C. may come through.  Oh yeah I can definitly vouch for Brown Society C.C. from Y.C.  Them guys got some major dancers and are cool as hell. Don't under estimate the 530 and the 916!
> [snapback]2482593[/snapback]​*


 No shit!! Damn bro I live right around the corner from matt and tavo. Man, just by you telling me that another club is coming, makes my day 100 percent. This is going to be a good turnout. I have a feeling its going to extend all the way around the park and not just the front.. We definitely have to get cameras going.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

HEY WHAT UP SOCIOS THE CLUB THAT ALWAYS THREW THIER TOY RUN WAS OLD SYLE CAR CLUB THE RESTURANT IS MEXICAN FOOD THE OWNER IS ART VALLEJO HE HAS THREE PLACES HE HAS BEEN A GOOD SPONSOR 4 US AND OTHER CAR CLUBS TRY HIS FOOD ITS GOOD. AND THE CAR SHOW THAT WAS GOING TO BE ON THE 14 OF DEC WAS NOT JUST LAY-IT SLOW IT WAS WITH OLD STYLE CAR CLUB LIKE LAST YEAR.THEY DIDNT HAVE THEIR SHIT TOGETHER IN TIME I WAS TOLD BY THE PRESIDENT OF OLD STYLE LOW RIDER JOE. SO FAR YOU GUYS HAVE THE MOST MEMBERS THE BIGGEST CAR SHOWS YOU GUYS ARE PUTTING IT DOWN GOOD WORK YOU GUYS. THEE STYLISTICS


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 7 2004, 04:01 PM
> *HEY WHAT UP SOCIOS THE CLUB THAT ALWAYS THREW THIER TOY RUN WAS OLD SYLE CAR CLUB THE RESTURANT IS MEXICAN FOOD THE OWNER IS ART VALLEJO HE HAS THREE PLACES HE HAS BEEN A GOOD SPONSOR 4 US AND OTHER CAR CLUBS TRY HIS FOOD ITS GOOD. AND THE CAR SHOW THAT WAS GOING TO BE ON THE 14 OF DEC WAS NOT JUST LAY-IT SLOW IT WAS WITH OLD STYLE CAR CLUB LIKE LAST YEAR.THEY DIDNT HAVE THEIR SHIT TOGETHER IN TIME I WAS TOLD BY THE PRESIDENT OF OLD STYLE LOW RIDER JOE. SO FAR YOU GUYS HAVE THE MOST MEMBERS THE BIGGEST CAR SHOWS YOU GUYS ARE PUTTING IT DOWN GOOD WORK YOU GUYS.  THEE STYLISTICS
> [snapback]2483000[/snapback]​*


What's up Manuel!!! This is Bigg John from PHANTASY C.C. Good to see you on the site. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 7 2004, 10:51 AM
> *yeah that was me
> 
> Hopefully my whitewalls were clean :uh:  :uh:
> ...


I seen the driver's side. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 7 2004, 07:57 AM
> *Whats going on homie? Ive been tearin it up over in the bike section, you know!
> [snapback]2481707[/snapback]​*


I'm still waiting for my "Chopper".....LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 7 2004, 03:01 PM
> *HEY WHAT UP SOCIOS THE CLUB THAT ALWAYS THREW THIER TOY RUN WAS OLD SYLE CAR CLUB THE RESTURANT IS MEXICAN FOOD THE OWNER IS ART VALLEJO HE HAS THREE PLACES HE HAS BEEN A GOOD SPONSOR 4 US AND OTHER CAR CLUBS TRY HIS FOOD ITS GOOD. AND THE CAR SHOW THAT WAS GOING TO BE ON THE 14 OF DEC WAS NOT JUST LAY-IT SLOW IT WAS WITH OLD STYLE CAR CLUB LIKE LAST YEAR.THEY DIDNT HAVE THEIR SHIT TOGETHER IN TIME I WAS TOLD BY THE PRESIDENT OF OLD STYLE LOW RIDER JOE. SO FAR YOU GUYS HAVE THE MOST MEMBERS THE BIGGEST CAR SHOWS YOU GUYS ARE PUTTING IT DOWN GOOD WORK YOU GUYS.  THEE STYLISTICS
> [snapback]2483000[/snapback]​*


Oh yeah...Lowrider Joe. That guys hella cool. His club puts it down too. They got some nice rides. Me and him wanted to get the Sacramento Lowrider Counsel going again but no one wanted to participate. If anyone has his info, can you please give it to me. I lost his contact info, he retired from his job and I don't know how to get in contact with him. :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 7 2004, 02:01 PM
> *HEY WHAT UP SOCIOS THE CLUB THAT ALWAYS THREW THIER TOY RUN WAS OLD SYLE CAR CLUB THE RESTURANT IS MEXICAN FOOD THE OWNER IS ART VALLEJO HE HAS THREE PLACES HE HAS BEEN A GOOD SPONSOR 4 US AND OTHER CAR CLUBS TRY HIS FOOD ITS GOOD. AND THE CAR SHOW THAT WAS GOING TO BE ON THE 14 OF DEC WAS NOT JUST LAY-IT SLOW IT WAS WITH OLD STYLE CAR CLUB LIKE LAST YEAR.THEY DIDNT HAVE THEIR SHIT TOGETHER IN TIME I WAS TOLD BY THE PRESIDENT OF OLD STYLE LOW RIDER JOE. SO FAR YOU GUYS HAVE THE MOST MEMBERS THE BIGGEST CAR SHOWS YOU GUYS ARE PUTTING IT DOWN GOOD WORK YOU GUYS.  THEE STYLISTICS
> [snapback]2483000[/snapback]​*


  Thanks bro. I hope to see you guys next year at our show and at the rest of the shows.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 7 2004, 03:47 PM
> *I'm still waiting for my "Chopper".....LOL! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2483406[/snapback]​*


I dont make choppers. I make Lowrider bikes. When your ready for one of those come and see me. As a matter of fact, I have one for sale..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 7 2004, 08:46 PM
> *I seen the driver's side.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2483399[/snapback]​*


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

WHATS UP BIG JOHN FROM PHANTASY ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO THROW ANOTHER PILLOW AND BLANKET DRIVE THAT WAS COOL LAST YEAR IF SO LET ME KNOW ILL BE THERE.I WAS JUST TALKING TO ALI THE PRESIDENT FROM LOWRIDER LEGACY HE SAID THIER SUPPOSE TO BE A DRIVE AT WILLIAM LAND THIS SUNDAY A TOY DRIVE.IM GOING TO HIS HOUSE IN A MINUTE TO FIND OUT ABOUT THE DETAILS.DID YOU GUYS GO TO DEVOTION TOY DRIVE WE DIDNT EVEN HEAR ABOUT IT ALI TOLD ROBERTO HE SHOULD CALLED EVERYBODY. THANKS 4 THE INVITE HOPE TO SEE AT THE PARK. THEE STYLISTICS


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 7 2004, 02:01 PM
> *HEY WHAT UP SOCIOS THE CLUB THAT ALWAYS THREW THIER TOY RUN WAS OLD SYLE CAR CLUB THE RESTURANT IS MEXICAN FOOD THE OWNER IS ART VALLEJO HE HAS THREE PLACES HE HAS BEEN A GOOD SPONSOR 4 US AND OTHER CAR CLUBS TRY HIS FOOD ITS GOOD. AND THE CAR SHOW THAT WAS GOING TO BE ON THE 14 OF DEC WAS NOT JUST LAY-IT SLOW IT WAS WITH OLD STYLE CAR CLUB LIKE LAST YEAR.THEY DIDNT HAVE THEIR SHIT TOGETHER IN TIME I WAS TOLD BY THE PRESIDENT OF OLD STYLE LOW RIDER JOE. SO FAR YOU GUYS HAVE THE MOST MEMBERS THE BIGGEST CAR SHOWS YOU GUYS ARE PUTTING IT DOWN GOOD WORK YOU GUYS.  THEE STYLISTICS
> [snapback]2483000[/snapback]​*


Hey, Manuel, are you saying there was supposed to be a show/ toy drive this year?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

LOLYSTICS CAR CLUB will be their to support.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 7 2004, 05:59 PM
> *WHATS UP BIG JOHN FROM PHANTASY ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO THROW ANOTHER PILLOW AND BLANKET DRIVE THAT WAS COOL LAST YEAR IF SO LET ME KNOW ILL BE THERE.I WAS JUST TALKING TO ALI THE PRESIDENT FROM LOWRIDER LEGACY HE SAID THIER SUPPOSE TO BE A DRIVE AT WILLIAM LAND THIS SUNDAY A TOY DRIVE.IM GOING TO HIS HOUSE IN A MINUTE TO FIND OUT ABOUT THE DETAILS.DID YOU GUYS GO TO DEVOTION TOY DRIVE WE DIDNT EVEN HEAR ABOUT IT ALI TOLD ROBERTO HE SHOULD CALLED EVERYBODY. THANKS 4 THE INVITE HOPE TO SEE AT THE PARK. THEE STYLISTICS
> [snapback]2483803[/snapback]​*


Keep us posted on this.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

YEAH THERE WAS TO BE CAR SHOW THIS WEEK IN GALT LIKE LAST YEAR BY OLD SYLE CAR CLUB AND LAY-M-LOW BUT SOMETHING DIDNT WORK OUT IF YOU KNOW LOWRIDER JOE FROM OLD STYLE THE PRES. HE CAN TELL WHAT HAPPEN


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Did anyone go to the Deviotions Car Club toy drive? I went and their wasn't too many riders from the town supporting. Just wanted to know if their was something else going on or if no one heard about it.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 7 2004, 07:20 PM
> *Did anyone go to the Deviotions Car Club toy drive? I went and their wasn't too many riders from the town supporting. Just wanted to know if their was something else going on or if no one heard about it.
> [snapback]2484053[/snapback]​*


We did not hear about it. I think if someone would have posted on here about it, there would have been a few more people that would have made it.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 7 2004, 07:59 PM
> *WHATS UP BIG JOHN FROM PHANTASY ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO THROW ANOTHER PILLOW AND BLANKET DRIVE THAT WAS COOL LAST YEAR IF SO LET ME KNOW ILL BE THERE.I WAS JUST TALKING TO ALI THE PRESIDENT FROM LOWRIDER LEGACY HE SAID THIER SUPPOSE TO BE A DRIVE AT WILLIAM LAND THIS SUNDAY A TOY DRIVE.IM GOING TO HIS HOUSE IN A MINUTE TO FIND OUT ABOUT THE DETAILS.DID YOU GUYS GO TO DEVOTION TOY DRIVE WE DIDNT EVEN HEAR ABOUT IT ALI TOLD ROBERTO HE SHOULD CALLED EVERYBODY. THANKS 4 THE INVITE HOPE TO SEE AT THE PARK. THEE STYLISTICS
> [snapback]2483803[/snapback]​*


We thought about doing one again, it's just that right now we are working out some situations within the club. Thank you for your support...... We didn't hear about Devotions until Thursday before the drive, so we didn't have time to prepare. Devotions really aren't a reliable club to me. You figure if they want clubs to support them, that they would have let everybody know in advance. Let me know what's up with Ali's thing. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 7 2004, 09:20 PM
> *Did anyone go to the Deviotions Car Club toy drive? I went and their wasn't too many riders from the town supporting. Just wanted to know if their was something else going on or if no one heard about it.
> [snapback]2484053[/snapback]​*


Roberto lagged on the info. I didn't find out about it till Thursday before. And from what i heard it was a "Donation'' drive, not toys??


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

It was a toy drive, but like you said someone didn't plan right. I found out about the night before the drive.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 7 2004, 10:32 PM
> *It was a toy drive, but like you said someone didn't plan right. I found out about the night before the drive.
> [snapback]2484270[/snapback]​*


Are you apart of the Hi/Low crew out here in Sacramento? I heard there was a shop out this way.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

To: QUOTE(64Rag @ Dec 7 2004, 09:20 PM)


I would like to respond to your question about the Devotions Toy Drive. First of all. My name is Gloria, I am the first lady for "Thee Stylistics CC" My husband is Manuel, the President. 

I had heard thru the grapevine a long time ago that there was going to be a toy run...... But we never recieved a phone call from Roberto to confirm. (I don't have his number). We also never received a flyer. I found out today that the toy run was on this past sunday. I can tell you now that we would have attended if we had known about it.

FYI........

If Roberto wants a successful turnout he needs to push out more flyers or make some phone calls. My number hasn't change in 20 years.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey Galaxie Girl,

What's up? It's me GLOZ DRP. :cheesy: How are you doing? Long time no see. I want to know how I can post a pic next to my User name. Please email me....

Thanks...


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

_*

Hey Mad Max,

This is GLOZ DRP. What's up? Hey, can you tell me how to post a pic of my car underneath my user name?

Thanks alot, *_


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Dec 8 2004, 06:27 AM
> *
> 
> Hey Mad Max,
> ...


*

Hey bro pm me when you have time and ill help you.*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 7 2004, 11:04 PM
> *LOLYSTICS CAR CLUB will be their to support.
> [snapback]2483823[/snapback]​*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes I'm apart of Team HiLow. Their is a shop but not open yet to the public. We have been working on are own cars to promote the shop.







> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 7 2004, 10:03 PM
> *Are you apart of the Hi/Low crew out here in Sacramento?  I heard there was a shop out this way.
> [snapback]2484575[/snapback]​*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

All I was saying is their wasn't to many riders their. If you didn't here about then you didn't. But I did hear of some other riders from the town going to toy drives out of town. We need to support our clubs in Sacramento first before going out of town.







> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 8 2004, 12:53 AM
> *To: QUOTE(64Rag @ Dec 7 2004, 09:20 PM)
> I would like to respond to your question about the Devotions Toy Drive. First of all. My name is Gloria, I am the first lady for "Thee Stylistics CC" My husband is Manuel, the President.
> 
> ...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 8 2004, 01:45 PM
> *HEY SHOWTIME916....DONT YOU HAVE SUR ON YOU LEG? A LITTLE BIRD TOLD ME .....AND YOU KICK IT W/ THE NORTH? EVERYONE SHOULD CHECK THIS OUT AT THE BBQ.....
> [snapback]2485798[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I have a tattoo that i got in tj that says my last name but thats it. No gang bullshit here.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 8 2004, 10:48 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I have a tattoo that i got in tj that says my last name but thats it. No gang bullshit here.
> [snapback]2485820[/snapback]​*


OK ILL HAVE SOMEONE CHECK THAT OUT.......


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ill be sure to wear shorts :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 8 2004, 10:52 AM
> *ill be sure to wear shorts :uh:
> [snapback]2485839[/snapback]​*


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

SHARKSIDE ARE YOU TRYING TO START A CONFLICK WITH 916 BECAUSE THATS NOT THE WAY TO START THE NEW YEAR COMMING UP. LOWRIDERS HAVE A BAD RAP WITH THE POLICE ALREADY AND IF SOMETHING POPS OFF THATS WHAT THEY WANT LOWRIDERS FIGHTING SO EACH TIME THEY CAN LOOK AT US LIKE WE ALL TROUBLE MAKERS BE COOL HOMIE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 8 2004, 11:09 AM
> *SHARKSIDE ARE YOU TRYING TO START A CONFLICK WITH 916 BECAUSE THATS NOT THE WAY TO START THE NEW YEAR COMMING UP. LOWRIDERS HAVE A BAD RAP WITH THE POLICE ALREADY AND IF SOMETHING POPS OFF THATS WHAT THEY WANT LOWRIDERS FIGHTING SO EACH TIME THEY CAN LOOK AT US LIKE WE ALL TROUBLE MAKERS BE COOL HOMIE
> [snapback]2485930[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :cheesy: BETWEEN US, NOT MANUEL


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I dont bang. Thats played out high school shit, and I'm better than that. I dont have any beef with 98 or sharkside. If they got it with me, I was never aware.

I dont have to prove shit to noone. Especially anyone who doesnt pay my bills or arent part of my family. Like i said, Im better than that. People can run out the mouth and talk some bullshit about me, doesnt even fade me. I have heart, thats why i have no enemies. 

Im doing my thing. And regardless of the bitch ass bullshit the people talk, nothings holding me down next year. I could give a fuck less where anyones from, my opinion thats played out.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 8 2004, 11:21 AM
> *I dont bang. Thats played out high school shit, and I'm better than that. I dont have any beef with 98 or sharkside. If they got it with me, I was never aware.
> 
> I dont have to prove shit to noone. Especially anyone who doesnt pay my bills or arent part of my family. Like i said, Im better than that. People can run out the mouth and talk some bullshit about me, doesnt even fade me. I have heart, thats why i have no enemies.
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

IM JUST TRYING TO MAKE YOU UNDERSTAND WHEN THIER IS FUNCTIONS AND A FIGHT BREAKS OUT IT JUST MAKES US LOWRIDERS LOOK BAD YES THIS IS BETWEEN YOU AND HIM DIDNT YOUR CLUB USED TO BE LATIN IMPERIALS LET ME KNOW. BECAUSE I KNOW SOME OF YOUR PEOPLE


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Matter of fact I already told 98 to come through and get a plate with the club almost a month ago. I didnt know i stepped on any toes??


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 8 2004, 02:25 PM
> *IM JUST TRYING TO MAKE YOU UNDERSTAND WHEN THIER IS FUNCTIONS AND A FIGHT BREAKS OUT IT JUST MAKES US LOWRIDERS LOOK BAD YES THIS IS BETWEEN YOU AND HIM DIDNT YOUR CLUB USED TO BE LATIN IMPERIALS LET ME KNOW. BECAUSE I KNOW SOME OF YOUR PEOPLE
> [snapback]2485984[/snapback]​*


There wont be any fighting. I guarantee it. My family will be there and the kids.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 8 2004, 11:26 AM
> *Matter of fact I already told 98 to come through and get a plate with the club almost a month ago. I didnt know i stepped on any toes??
> [snapback]2485988[/snapback]​*


OKAY WHAT KIND OF FOOD?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 8 2004, 11:36 AM
> *OKAY WHAT KIND OF FOOD?
> [snapback]2486023[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

IS THERE GOING TO BE A TACO TRUCK THERE? :cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Nah, Ill be havin close to 40 pounds of al pastor and carne asada.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 8 2004, 09:37 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2486028[/snapback]​*


i keep clicking on the mickey d's fry's and nothings happening


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 8 2004, 10:45 AM
> *Nah, Ill be havin close to 40 pounds of al pastor and carne asada.
> [snapback]2486054[/snapback]​*



damn i wanna go :cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

come through


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 8 2004, 10:58 AM
> *come through
> [snapback]2486099[/snapback]​*


are we gonna get hustled at the strip club after? hahaha


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Dec 8 2004, 02:59 PM
> *are we gonna get hustled at the strip club after? hahaha
> [snapback]2486106[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: market street cinema afterwards? :ugh:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 8 2004, 11:10 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: market street cinema afterwards? :ugh:
> [snapback]2486142[/snapback]​*



hahaha man that place is crazy. my cuzzins are tryna go friday


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 8 2004, 11:25 AM
> *IM JUST TRYING TO MAKE YOU UNDERSTAND WHEN THIER IS FUNCTIONS AND A FIGHT BREAKS OUT IT JUST MAKES US LOWRIDERS LOOK BAD YES THIS IS BETWEEN YOU AND HIM DIDNT YOUR CLUB USED TO BE LATIN IMPERIALS LET ME KNOW. BECAUSE I KNOW SOME OF YOUR PEOPLE
> [snapback]2485984[/snapback]​*


that would be AZTLAN IMPERIALS.
I already know that you know James.

This is part of the problem right here with SOME(not all) Sacramento clubs,and Lowriders,They take shit alittle to serious.My boy was just busting balls,he didnt say he was going to smash on 916.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Dec 8 2004, 03:30 PM
> *hahaha man that place is crazy. my cuzzins are tryna go friday
> [snapback]2486240[/snapback]​*


I would, but then id just overdraft the account. :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 8 2004, 11:34 AM
> *I would, but then id just overdraft the account. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2486258[/snapback]​*


haha again!!!!! think if i go. imma get me 1 of them skinny ass broads. blow her fuckin back out give her half the money and tell her ill give the other half when she licks my dick clean of her stank ass pussy


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Dec 8 2004, 03:36 PM
> *haha again!!!!! think if i go. imma get me 1 of them skinny ass broads. blow her fuckin back out give her half the money and tell her ill give the other half when she licks my dick clean of her stank ass pussy
> [snapback]2486265[/snapback]​*


Blow her back out :roflmao: :roflmao: oh shit.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 8 2004, 12:10 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: market street cinema afterwards? :ugh:
> [snapback]2486142[/snapback]​*


That place is a trip.......Sacramento clubs ain't got shit on that spot :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 8 2004, 10:42 AM
> *Yes I'm apart of Team HiLow. Their is a shop but not open yet to the public. We have been working on are own cars to promote the shop.
> [snapback]2485784[/snapback]​*


Cause I needed a 1 inch fitting, and my boy John Cantrell told me to hit you guys up. I just didn't know if you guys were public.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 8 2004, 12:32 PM
> *that would be AZTLAN IMERIALS.
> I already know you know James.
> 
> ...


IF ANYONE KNOWS ME, I FUCK AROUND ALL THE TIME.....SHOWTIME, KNOWS HOW I AM.....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

MANUEL


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

It would be nice to see some of the San jose riders come out to this picnic, i really like 1998 Shark's Lincoln. That shit is clean as fuk!!! Definetly feelin it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 8 2004, 12:30 PM
> *IF ANYONE KNOWS ME, I FUCK AROUND ALL THE TIME.....SHOWTIME, KNOWS HOW I AM.....
> [snapback]2486478[/snapback]​*


yea shark just likes to bust your chops thats all. just dont challenge him to a pic war. he has stacks of pics ready to battle you like them damn magic cards


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 8 2004, 04:29 PM
> *Cause I needed a 1 inch fitting, and my boy John Cantrell told me to hit you guys up.  I just didn't know if you guys were public.
> [snapback]2486472[/snapback]​*


what one inch fitting you need bro


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 8 2004, 01:31 PM
> *It would be nice to see some of the San jose riders come out to this picnic, i really like 1998 Shark's Lincoln.  That shit is clean as fuk!!!  Definetly feelin it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2486486[/snapback]​*


THANKS,  I WOULD GO TO SAC..BUT MY SHIT AINT READY...WHY SAC DOESNT GO TO THE BAY? WE (SHARKSIDE) PUT OUT BLVD. NIGHTS EVERYONE WELCOME....EVERY YEAR.............NORTH OR SOUTH :cheesy:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Dec 8 2004, 01:34 PM
> *yea shark just likes to bust your chops thats all. just dont challenge him to a pic war. he has stacks of pics ready to battle you like them damn magic cards
> [snapback]2486504[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 8 2004, 04:30 PM
> *IF ANYONE KNOWS ME, I FUCK AROUND ALL THE TIME.....SHOWTIME, KNOWS HOW I AM.....
> [snapback]2486478[/snapback]​*


Bring the lincoln!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Dec 8 2004, 04:34 PM
> *yea shark just likes to bust your chops thats all. just dont challenge him to a pic war. he has stacks of pics ready to battle you like them damn magic cards
> [snapback]2486504[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 8 2004, 01:39 PM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]2486520[/snapback]​*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 8 2004, 01:36 PM
> *THANKS,  I WOULD GO TO SAC..BUT MY SHIT AINT READY...WHY SAC DOESNT GO TO THE BAY? WE (SHARKSIDE) PUT OUT BLVD. NIGHTS EVERYONE WELCOME....EVERY YEAR.............NORTH OR SOUTH :cheesy:
> [snapback]2486510[/snapback]​*


I feel you on that. I myself don't ride out to the bay, reason being my ride's not done yet. There are a few clubs out here that represent in other area's. This up coming year I hope to cruise out in San Jose. I went out there about 8 years ago and shit was poppin'. My dad's got some club members from out that way, so maybe I could hook up with some of them.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

see what i mean.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 8 2004, 01:35 PM
> *what one inch fitting you need bro
> [snapback]2486507[/snapback]​*


The one coming out of the block. I had to use reducers cause I couldn't find the fitting, and I keep blowing them out.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 8 2004, 01:41 PM
> *I feel you on that.  I myself don't ride out to the bay,  reason being my ride's not done yet.  There are a few clubs out here  that represent in other area's.  This up coming year I hope to cruise out in San Jose.  I went out there about 8 years ago and shit was poppin'.  My dad's got some club members from out that way, so maybe I could hook up with some of them.
> [snapback]2486534[/snapback]​*


HIT ME UP WHEN YOU WANT TO COME DOWN....


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

We go out and support our chapters in San Jo and Frisco all the time as well as any other car clubs having an event. Haven't gotten a flyer for the BBQ in Sac though. 

By the way anyone need anything rims, hydraulics, bags anything related to lowriding, check out my friends website www.lowriders-unlimited.com It's still under construction but we can get you anything and beat anyone's price!
:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 8 2004, 01:49 PM
> *We go out and support our chapters in San Jo and Frisco all the time as well as any other car clubs having an event.  Haven't gotten a flyer for the BBQ in Sac though.
> 
> By the way anyone need anything rims, hydraulics, bags anything related to lowriding, check out my friends website www.lowriders-unlimited.com  It's still under construction but we can get you anything and beat anyone's price!
> ...


I MEAN SAC...CLUBS.....IMAPALAS ARE EVERYWHERE....  MY BOY THOMAS IS IN THERE...AND TOMMY...COOL PEOPLE


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

LOL that's true Impalas are everywhere. Thomas is hella cool. Pretty sure you know the rest of them too. They 're all cool people.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I have one for you. but its not an L shape. Its a straight male female fitting that just comes up, and out the block. You will have to find something to have it t off.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 8 2004, 01:48 PM
> *HIT ME UP WHEN YOU WANT TO COME DOWN....
> [snapback]2486557[/snapback]​*


I'll be sure to do that.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 8 2004, 01:52 PM
> *I have one for you. but its not an L shape. Its a straight male female fitting that just comes up, and out the block. You will have to find something to have it t off.
> [snapback]2486569[/snapback]​*


I have that one also. I need the L shaped one, to do what i to my set-up. Thank you for the offer though, much appreciated. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 8 2004, 01:52 PM
> *I have one for you. but its not an L shape. Its a straight male female fitting that just comes up, and out the block. You will have to find something to have it t off.
> [snapback]2486569[/snapback]​*


I have that one also. I need the L shaped one, to do what i to my set-up. Thank you for the offer though, much appreciated. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 8 2004, 04:56 PM
> *I have that one also.  I need the L shaped one, to do what i to my set-up.  Thank you for the offer though, much appreciated. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2486586[/snapback]​*


 Go to fluid tech in sac, or rocklin plumbing out here. Theyll have it for sure.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 8 2004, 02:08 PM
> *Go to fluid tech in sac, or rocklin plumbing out here. Theyll have it for sure.
> [snapback]2486600[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I hope theres broads.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 8 2004, 04:41 PM
> *I hope theres broads.
> [snapback]2487270[/snapback]​*


HOW ABOUT THESE??????????


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 8 2004, 04:44 PM
> *HOW ABOUT THESE??????????
> [snapback]2487279[/snapback]​*


You a fool for that one.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 8 2004, 07:44 PM
> *HOW ABOUT THESE??????????
> [snapback]2487279[/snapback]​*


They could be the road block to the entrance. But yeah id beat.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

John gots the bat phone #. If you need it tell him to get ahold of us.








> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 8 2004, 11:29 AM
> *Cause I needed a 1 inch fitting, and my boy John Cantrell told me to hit you guys up.  I just didn't know if you guys were public.
> [snapback]2486472[/snapback]​*


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

THESE ARE THE KINDA CHICKS MY COUSIN EDGER LIKES NICE THICK AND ROUND :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 8 2004, 04:44 PM
> *HOW ABOUT THESE??????????
> [snapback]2487279[/snapback]​*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Dec 8 2004, 05:42 PM
> *THESE ARE THE KINDA CHICKS MY COUSIN EDGER LIKES NICE THICK AND ROUND :biggrin:
> [snapback]2487742[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: :buttkick:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

* MR. SHARK, I AM NO KISS ASS'ER. IF I KNEW THAT YOU JUST LIKE TO MESS AROUND LIKE THIS, WITH EACH OTHER AS A "JOKE" I WOULD HAVE NEVER REPLYED TO YOUR COMMENTS. ITS JUST THAT MOST CAR CLUBS HAVE KIDS THAT ATTEND FUNCTIONS WITH THEIR PARENTS. IT IS NOT GOOD TO HAVE THIS KIND OF CONFLICT. WHAT KIND OF EXAMPLE ARE WE SHOWING OUR CHILDREN WHEN WE ARE ARGUING AND FIGHTING OVER STUPID STUFF. 

IF YOU STILL THINK THAT I AM A KISS ASS COME AND TALK TO ME WHEN YOU COME TO THE BBQ. KNOW ME BEFORE YOU JUDGE ME.

MANUEL - THEE STYLISTICS CC

P.S. 

HOW DO YOU KNOW THAT I KNOW JAMES?*


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

TO: Mr. Showtime916


First of all......... 

I am not a Bro..... 

I am a woman......... My name is Gloria Lopez.........

I drive a 2000 Drop Top (GLOZ DRP) on the plate. 

When you have time email me on how to a pic of my ride underneath my Username: G Lo

Thanks............... BRO


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

Damn, it seems like everyone is going to be there and now my Regal doesn't have any insurance.... :angry:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 8 2004, 05:57 PM
> *John gots the bat phone #. If you need it tell him to get ahold of us.
> [snapback]2487527[/snapback]​*


Cool bro. Hope to see you at the picnic.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey Ragtrey, did you get a flier yet? I have some if you want one. Pm me if you want to hook up to get one. We would like everyone to make it out. Even all the San Jose and surrounding bay riders to make it out. Everyone should come out and have a good time. It may be cold but if we get enough bbqs going, maybe that will keep everyone warm. haha


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 8 2004, 11:41 AM
> *I feel you on that.  I myself don't ride out to the bay,  reason being my ride's not done yet.  There are a few clubs out here  that represent in other area's.  This up coming year I hope to cruise out in San Jose.  I went out there about 8 years ago and shit was poppin'.  My dad's got some club members from out that way, so maybe I could hook up with some of them.
> [snapback]2486534[/snapback]​*


I went out to blvd nights back in 96 I think it was. I went down following Lolystics when they had the burgandy 4 pumped regal and the "FREAKY59" Impala. It was crazy seeing that many low riders in one area. You even drove about 6 miles around and nothing but people cruising. That was like nothing I have ever seen. I will definately go back this comeing year if we get a chance. We hit story and king and followed people from there. Damn that was cool.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Don't know were the park is located at, so if any body can hook me up with directions or an address I'll show up with my 95 Caddy. I'll be coming from Livingston (Merced County). I also heard that you guy want someone to take pictures, well I take pictures at all the shows. Check out my temporary web site to see some of the pictures I've taken at www.westcoastlowriders.bravehost.com (I know it's a long ass name)


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Dec 8 2004, 06:42 PM
> *THESE ARE THE KINDA CHICKS MY COUSIN EDGER LIKES NICE THICK AND ROUND :biggrin:
> [snapback]2487742[/snapback]​*


The kinda look like you but with long hair. :uh: :twak:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 9 2004, 12:09 PM
> *The kinda look like you but with long hair.  :uh:  :twak:
> [snapback]2489232[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 8 2004, 11:47 PM
> *I went out to blvd nights back in 96 I think it was. I went down following Lolystics when they had the burgandy 4 pumped regal and the "FREAKY59" Impala. It was crazy seeing that many low riders in one area. You even drove about 6 miles around and nothing but people cruising. That was like nothing I have ever seen. I will definately go back this comeing year if we get a chance. We hit story and king and followed people from there. Damn that was cool.
> [snapback]2488606[/snapback]​*


Thats how we do it in San Jo  
:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

nasty you comin through?


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 8 2004, 11:31 PM
> *Hey Ragtrey, did you get a flier yet? I have some if you want one. Pm me if you want to hook up to get one. We would like everyone to make it out. Even all the San Jose and surrounding bay riders to make it out. Everyone should come out and have a good time. It may be cold but if we get enough bbqs going, maybe that will keep everyone warm.  haha
> [snapback]2488539[/snapback]​*


I have not gotten one yet bro. Showtime916 is ignoring me j/k. We can meet up if you want to give me one. How's your ride doing?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Hey bro i can send you a couple. Shoot me your address in a pm and i will send them out today from work.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 9 2004, 09:56 AM
> *Hey bro i can send you a couple. Shoot me your address in a pm and i will send them out today from work.
> [snapback]2489499[/snapback]​*


I work in Sac mon-fri 8-5 so if it's easier to meet up with you, let me know where to pick them up and we can do it that way. I'll definitly shoot you my address so you can send other info of anything else going on.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

okay. I live in lincoln. You talk to matt and tavo at all?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Dec 8 2004, 08:01 PM
> *TO: Mr. Showtime916
> First of all.........
> 
> ...


 :wave: Hey Gloria its Lisset how are you girl? Since none of these guys have welcomed you, i will welcome you to lay it low. So how have you been?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

whatup socios! You guys gettin ready for mexico or what?


----------



## POOR BOY JAY (Nov 4, 2004)

HEY MY BOY POLI OR LEO LIVES OUT THERE HE WORKS AT KLINTIN CYCLE


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I dont know him but I think I've seen the shop. I only know a selected few in my town. I try to keep to myself, so no ones in my business.


----------



## POOR BOY JAY (Nov 4, 2004)

YOU SHOULD STOP IN & SAY WHAT UP HE IS WAY COOL. HE IS ALSO TRYING TO SELL THIS CAR IF YOU KNOW ANYONE. $3500.00 OBO


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 9 2004, 10:44 AM
> *okay. I live in lincoln. You talk to matt and tavo at all?
> [snapback]2489652[/snapback]​*


I do but rarely cause they are hard to get ahold of by phone or email. They don't do much shows or events though so the Y.C. Chapter is trying to cover the Sac area when possible.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

okay. where do you want to meet roseville or heights?


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 9 2004, 12:24 PM
> *okay. where do you want to meet roseville or heights?
> [snapback]2490116[/snapback]​*


Well bro don't want you to make a special trip out to Sac if you're not out this way. I thought you might be out in the downtown midtown area. I can get one from Dumps or one of the other guys from Brown Society.
:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

okay cool.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 9 2004, 12:41 PM
> *okay cool.
> [snapback]2490189[/snapback]​*


Hey bro totally forgot to tell you....my family owns a couple taquerias out in Y.C. and one in Sac so if you need hook up on carne, frijoles, tortillas, whatever...holla at me!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ain't nobody got and address for me?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 9 2004, 06:50 PM
> *Hey bro totally forgot to tell you....my family owns a couple taquerias out in Y.C. and one in Sac so if you need hook up on carne, frijoles, tortillas, whatever...holla at me!
> [snapback]2490618[/snapback]​*


Whaaat? I need between 30-40 pounds of Al Pastor. My exes mom was gonna make the rice and beans but it would save her some time. I was gonna go through Familia Lopez to get the carne. But let me know as soon as possible. Scott


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

I can definitly get you that.....let me see what I can do as far as hook up. I'll hit you up as soon as I find out.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Hey if any of you have questions or need directions call me. 532-0304. scott


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 8 2004, 09:42 AM
> *Yes I'm apart of Team HiLow. Their is a shop but not open yet to the public. We have been working on are own cars to promote the shop.
> [snapback]2485784[/snapback]​*


You know, I wouldn't mind being sponsored :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 9 2004, 03:24 PM
> *Hey if any of you have questions or need directions call me. 532-0304. scott
> [snapback]2490734[/snapback]​*


That's cool of you but you're brave putting your # out like that....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I'll take about $20 worth of meat.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 9 2004, 07:53 PM
> *That's cool of you but you're brave putting your # out like that....
> [snapback]2490781[/snapback]​*


Yeah its cool. I dont have any funk with anyone. If people have problems they can call me also. 

I have unlimited minutes :uh:


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 9 2004, 03:24 PM
> *Hey if any of you have questions or need directions call me. 532-0304. scott
> [snapback]2490734[/snapback]​*


area code would be nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

nine one sicks.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 9 2004, 12:15 PM
> *Don't know were the park is located at, so if any body can hook me up with directions or an address I'll show up with my 95 Caddy.  I'll be coming from Livingston (Merced County).  I also heard that you guy want someone to take pictures, well I take pictures at all the shows. Check out my temporary web site to see some of the pictures I've taken at  www.westcoastlowriders.bravehost.com (I know it's a long ass name)
> [snapback]2488858[/snapback]​*


From Livingston, just take 99 north to Sacramento and get off on the Broadway exit. Make a left turn at the end of the off ramp, go all the way down Broadway until the end and the street goes right in to Miller Park. It's pretty simple, good luck homie. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Ernie, hit me up for a flier


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 9 2004, 01:56 PM
> *Ain't nobody got and address for me?
> [snapback]2490632[/snapback]​*



If you have a fax, I can fax a flier to you.


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 2 2004, 01:26 PM
> *Its on. Sunday January 9th at Miller Park. Everyone come out to represent your plaques and eat like kings!!!!
> 
> I'll be bringin 20 pounds of Al Pastor and Carne Asada.
> ...


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

count HOOD LIFE C.C SAC CHAPTER IN 4THE 9th


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey Gloria its Lisset how are you girl? Since none of these guys have welcomed you, i will welcome you to lay it low. So how have you been? 

Hey Lisset,

:wave: What'z up with u and Gabe? Long time no see. What have u been up 2? Give me a call one day and we can have lunch...... yum yum yum :thumbsup: 


Glo


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Dec 10 2004, 02:15 AM
> *count HOOD LIFE C.C  SAC CHAPTER IN 4THE 9th
> [snapback]2491846[/snapback]​*


Ahhhh shhheeeiiiit :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 9 2004, 08:52 PM
> *Ernie, hit me up for a flier
> [snapback]2491546[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro. I got your pm, I'll hit you sometime this weekend and if you're not busy we can meet up. I think I'm going to take a little trip to Doug's Chevy to get some parts for the 63'......need anything for the Elco?


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Dec 9 2004, 10:11 PM
> *
> [snapback]2491831[/snapback]​*


Think you mean Casa Lupe bro.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Hey rag any word on the food?


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 10 2004, 10:44 AM
> *Hey rag any word on the food?
> [snapback]2493031[/snapback]​*


I can definitly get it for you...just depends on if my hook up price is worth it for you. I should be able to give you a price sometime today. Is that cool?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Dec 10 2004, 02:23 AM
> *Hey Gloria its Lisset how are you girl? Since none of these guys have welcomed you, i will welcome you to lay it low. So how have you been?
> 
> Hey Lisset,
> ...



Hola, 
Well we have been REALLY busy, gabe is going to barber college and i have been working at my shop. So we don't have time for anything else. Also gabe's car is still down, it should be done pretty soon. The car got lagged, because we got a sun roof installed, i told him that was my anniversary present :biggrin: Even though its Dec. 18th... :uh: ...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 10 2004, 03:00 PM
> *I can definitly get it for you...just depends on if my hook up price is worth it for you.  I should be able to give you a price sometime today. Is that cool?
> [snapback]2493086[/snapback]​*


No problem. Thanks.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 9 2004, 02:56 PM
> *Whaaat? I need between 30-40 pounds of Al Pastor. My exes mom was gonna make the rice and beans but it would save her some time. I was gonna go through Familia Lopez to get the carne. But let me know as soon as possible. Scott
> [snapback]2490634[/snapback]​*


You still got your ex's mom cooking for you. How'd you manage that? Anyway I called my uncle and they're going to get back to me on a price. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Were still cool like family. She was gonna do the rice and beans to repay a favor. But the carne i need bad. Cool thanks.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 10 2004, 09:41 AM
> *Thanks bro. I got your pm, I'll hit you sometime this weekend and if you're not busy we can meet up.  I think I'm going to take a little trip to Doug's Chevy to get some parts for the 63'......need anything for the Elco?
> [snapback]2492823[/snapback]​*


Yeah, but don't have the $ so no point in saying what I need  . Where's Doug's Chevy at? Is that the one in Sac? Thanks for asking though


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 10 2004, 01:09 PM
> *to repay a favor
> [snapback]2493502[/snapback]​*


 What kinda favor?? :biggrin: IS she a MILF at least? :dunno: Dayum bro, you're bad! ha ha!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Dec 10 2004, 12:11 PM
> *Hola,
> Well we have been REALLY busy, gabe is going to barber college and i have been working at my shop.  So we don't have time for anything else.  Also gabe's car is still down, it should be done pretty soon.  The car got lagged, because we got a sun roof installed, i told him that was my anniversary present  :biggrin: Even though its Dec. 18th...  :uh: ...
> [snapback]2493119[/snapback]​*


What's crackin homegirl, long time no see. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:roflmao: This is the family i was talkin to you about. ill be buyin the shit, but shes gonna come through on cooking. Shes about 350 :uh:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 10 2004, 02:47 PM
> *Yeah, but don't have the $ so no point in saying what I need   . Where's Doug's Chevy at? Is that the one in Sac? Thanks for asking though
> [snapback]2493596[/snapback]​*


doug's chevy is in El Sobrante (Next to Richmond). Cool little spot.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks like I'm gonna make it. I got the engine back in yesterday.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 10 2004, 07:07 PM
> *Looks like I'm gonna make it.  I got the engine back in yesterday.
> [snapback]2493727[/snapback]​*


Come through bro! Man i wanna break some bones at the dominoe table :biggrin: 

Even though i dont know how to play :uh:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I haven't played in a while either. I'll fly through with one of my sons. I'll get him to whistle at all the fine chiks.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Speaking of fine ass chicks....


Guess who might be showing up, to promote her new website :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 

Calm down boys!!!!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 10 2004, 02:38 PM
> *Speaking of fine ass chicks....
> Guess who might be showing up, to promote her new website :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...



Damn they need to put up a smiley with the tounge hanging out!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 10 2004, 03:38 PM
> *Speaking of fine ass chicks....
> Guess who might be showing up, to promote her new website :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


Tomasa is one good looking lady!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 10 2004, 01:54 PM
> *:roflmao: This is the family i was talkin to you about. ill be buyin the shit, but shes gonna come through on cooking. Shes about 350  :uh:
> [snapback]2493628[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Oops, sorry. I had my head in the gutter :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

edgar get a hold of me tonight or tomorrow or anyone going to the parade.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

Sounds like it's going to be good, I might have to put insurance back on the Regal... :cheesy:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Dec 10 2004, 12:11 PM
> *Hola,
> Well we have been REALLY busy, gabe is going to barber college and i have been working at my shop.  So we don't have time for anything else.  Also gabe's car is still down, it should be done pretty soon.  The car got lagged, because we got a sun roof installed, i told him that was my anniversary present  :biggrin: Even though its Dec. 18th...  :uh: ...
> [snapback]2493119[/snapback]​*



Barber College huh? That cool... My brother got his barber license last year. He has a shop in Fort Bragg and he is doing VERY well. It's good money. The 18th is my son's birthday. How many years you been married? I've been married 25 yrs. (long time) BUT worth it.... What time does the BBQ start anyway. Not one person has mentioned that.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 10 2004, 08:35 PM
> *Sounds like it's going to be good, I might have to put insurance back on the Regal... :cheesy:
> [snapback]2494791[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 9 2004, 06:39 PM
> *From Livingston, just take 99 north to Sacramento and get off on the Broadway exit.  Make a left turn at the end of the off ramp, go all the way down Broadway until the end and the street goes right in to Miller Park.  It's pretty simple, good luck homie.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2491342[/snapback]​*


Cool :biggrin: I appreciate the help!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 10 2004, 02:38 PM
> *Speaking of fine ass chicks....
> Guess who might be showing up, to promote her new website :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


I worked with Tomasa about 2weeks ago. She's cool, she aint got no ego problem or nothing like that, reall down to earth girl.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Heres is one of the pics I took of her. Sorry fellas but I had to lower the quality of the picture.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm still looking for rides to do a photo shoot. Anybody interested?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Here is one more


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 11 2004, 11:36 AM
> *Cool :biggrin:  I appreciate the help!
> [snapback]2495251[/snapback]​*


Hey no problem homie. It would be nice to see the park filled up on both sides, bring back memories of the old days when I was to young to ride... :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 10 2004, 10:00 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2494974[/snapback]​*


HEY DUMPS, I LIKE YOUR QUOTE IF YOUR A HOPPER YOU SHOULD HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 11 2004, 04:54 AM
> *I'm still looking for rides to do a photo shoot.  Anybody interested?
> [snapback]2495270[/snapback]​*


What kind of magazine you do? My dad's got a pretty clean Lincoln. Hit me up. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 11 2004, 04:54 AM
> *I'm still looking for rides to do a photo shoot.  Anybody interested?
> [snapback]2495270[/snapback]​*



I have a Gold 2000 Drop Top and my husband has a Burgundy 76 Caprice.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 11 2004, 12:22 PM
> *HEY DUMPS, I LIKE YOUR QUOTE IF YOUR A HOPPER YOU SHOULD HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH.
> [snapback]2495955[/snapback]​*



I just wish more people would follow it. But I think most are just afraid to try it for real. 
But hey, Victor is cool anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 11 2004, 09:49 PM
> *I just wish more people would follow it. But I think most are just afraid to try it for real.
> But hey, Victor is cool anyway. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2497012[/snapback]​*



I HIT my own switch and would not let any one else touch my switch!!!!!!
you know the saying let him hit your switch might as well let him hit your B**ch


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Im doing a Calendar.
If your interested send me a PM
Im also looking for models (just incase anybody is interested in that)


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 11 2004, 12:52 PM
> *What kind of magazine you do?  My dad's got a pretty clean Lincoln.  Hit  me up. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2496029[/snapback]​*


It's a calendar but, who knows I might do a little magazine covering the Central Vally and Bay Area. Send me a PM or check out my temporary web site My Webpage


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Dec 11 2004, 02:07 PM
> *I have a Gold 2000 Drop Top and my husband has a Burgundy 76 Caprice.
> [snapback]2496181[/snapback]​*


PM for more info


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 12 2004, 04:49 AM
> *I just wish more people would follow it. But I think most are just afraid to try it for real.
> But hey, Victor is cool anyway. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2497012[/snapback]​*


I ain't gonna lie I suck at hopping my car from the outside, that's why I never nose up. I don't want to bottom out and get clowned at the sametime... :cheesy: 
But I still hit my own switch, hell I never let anyone else even drive my car.


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 11 2004, 10:34 PM
> *I ain't gonna lie I suck at hopping my car from the outside, that's why I never nose up.  I don't want to bottom out and get clowned at the sametime... :cheesy:
> But I still hit my own switch, hell I never let anyone else even drive my car.
> [snapback]2497111[/snapback]​*



THERES ONLY ONE WAY TO LEARN!!! SO HIT THAT SHIT !!!!!!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 11 2004, 10:23 PM
> *It's a calendar but, who knows I might do a little magazine covering the Central Vally and Bay Area.  Send me a PM or check out my temporary web site My Webpage
> [snapback]2497080[/snapback]​*


I have been to all the shows you have taken pictures of on your wesite. More than likely you have seen my dad's car before. It's a Kandy Brandywine Lincoln town coupe from Low Conspiracy C.C. I can get you atleast three to four clean ass cars for you to shoot. Just let me know what kind of cars you are interested in, I know many riders with different styles. PM me with the details and what is required of the car owners. Do you by any chance know Bigg Jess??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 11 2004, 08:47 PM
> *I have been to all the shows you have taken pictures of on your wesite.  More than likely you have seen my dad's car before.  It's a Kandy Brandywine Lincoln town coupe from Low Conspiracy C.C.  I can get you atleast three to four clean ass cars for you to shoot.  Just let me know what kind of cars you are interested in, I know many riders with different styles. PM me with the details and what is required of the car owners.  Do you by any chance know Bigg Jess??
> [snapback]2497146[/snapback]​*


I've see your dads ride. It's and older Lincoln. Right? I'll send you a PM with more info. I don't think I've ever met Bigg Jess before. What does he do?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 11 2004, 11:29 PM
> *I've see your dads ride.  It's and older Lincoln. Right?  I'll send you a PM with more info. I don't think I've ever met Bigg Jess before. What does he do?
> [snapback]2497238[/snapback]​*


Bigg Jess is a photographer for a couple of magazines. He usually has a booth at shows where he sells his digital prints. You have to have seen him before because he has been at all the shows on your website. Jess is a cool dude. I just thought being that you are a photographer, that you guys would have crossed paths. :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Dec 12 2004, 05:40 AM
> *THERES ONLY ONE WAY TO LEARN!!! SO HIT THAT SHIT !!!!!!
> [snapback]2497129[/snapback]​*


Oh yeah I do, I just can't get the timming right from outside. I'm to anxious from the outside. But practice makes perfect.... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 11 2004, 10:09 PM
> *Bigg Jess is a photographer for a couple of magazines.  He usually has a booth at shows where he sells his digital prints.  You have to have seen him before because he has been at all the shows on your website.  Jess is a cool dude.  I just thought being that you are a photographer, that you guys would have crossed paths. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2497289[/snapback]​*


I've been taking pictures for years but it wasn't until July of this year when I decided to do the low lows.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 11 2004, 08:34 PM
> *I ain't gonna lie I suck at hopping my car from the outside, that's why I never nose up.  I don't want to bottom out and get clowned at the sametime... :cheesy:
> But I still hit my own switch, hell I never let anyone else even drive my car.
> [snapback]2497111[/snapback]​*



So hop it from the inside. :cheesy: 

I will nose up with you and sit in my car too, if you would like.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Dec 11 2004, 08:03 PM
> *I HIT my own switch and would not let any one else touch my switch!!!!!!
> you know the saying let him hit your switch might as well let him hit your B**ch
> [snapback]2497046[/snapback]​*



Who is this and what kind of car do you have? You will be out that day, right?


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 12 2004, 05:54 PM
> *So hop it from the inside.  :cheesy:
> 
> I will nose up with you and sit in my car too, if you would like.
> [snapback]2497927[/snapback]​*


Sounds like a plan.... :biggrin: But my pumphead sure does whin a lot... :angry:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey 916BLVD do you have a 4 door caddy??


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

AhhYea!! Sactown Miller Park, Man got many memorys there. 
Low "C" in at Miller Park 1990 

Ruperts 80' Lincoln, Ricks 83' lesebre, Johns 77' bonneville, Anthonys 65' Impala



Donny 
Low "c"
Frisco


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 12 2004, 10:58 AM
> *Who is this and what kind of car do you have? You will be out that day, right?
> [snapback]2497930[/snapback]​*



THIS IS THE DOUBLE KING OF SAC !!! AND ME AND MY CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 12 2004, 02:48 PM
> *Hey 916BLVD do you have a 4 door caddy??
> [snapback]2498503[/snapback]​*



NO NOT A 4 DOOR CADDY A 64. WHY YOU SAY THAT???


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Dec 12 2004, 04:30 PM
> *AhhYea!! Sactown Miller Park,  Man got many memorys there.
> Low "C" in at Miller Park 1990
> 
> ...


'77 PONTIAC BONNEVILLE THANKS!!!! :biggrin:  Any more pics of the Bonnie? Is that the same one that was later repainted a light greenish-yellowish color with gold leafing and a continental kit? The owner was a black guy, right?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 11 2004, 09:47 PM
> *Do you by any chance know Bigg Jess??
> [snapback]2497146[/snapback]​*


Is that "El Toro"??? :0


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Dec 12 2004, 03:30 PM
> *AhhYea!! Sactown Miller Park,  Man got many memorys there.
> Low "C" in at Miller Park 1990
> 
> ...



Hey did the LeSabre have the soundstream amps and the gold subwoofers? If so, I have a pic of the trunk somewhere.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

I have a question for all the miller park riders. Who remembers the days of the baseball diamonds and when cars were bumper to bumper on all avenues of the park. 
All I can say is that I hope that is what the 9th will be looking like.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 11 2004, 04:54 AM
> *I'm still looking for rides to do a photo shoot.  Anybody interested?
> [snapback]2495270[/snapback]​*


my dad has an og 54 let me know if your interested


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 12 2004, 06:12 PM
> *'77 PONTIAC BONNEVILLE THANKS!!!!  :biggrin:   Any more pics of the Bonnie? Is that the same one that was later repainted a light greenish-yellowish color with gold leafing and a continental kit? The owner was a black guy, right?
> [snapback]2499368[/snapback]​*


No different car, the one in the picture is a 77' , the you're talking about with the patterns is a 79' ....both cars were in Low "C" by the same owner . Heres A picture of my Bonneville 80'.

Donny 
Low "C"
Frisco


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 12 2004, 07:15 PM
> *Hey did the LeSabre have the soundstream amps and the gold subwoofers? If so, I have a pic of the trunk somewhere.
> [snapback]2499573[/snapback]​*


the LeSabre actually use to be owned by Kevin From "New Wave C.C" out of Sacramento.
the cars name was "24Karet kev".


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Dec 13 2004, 03:32 AM
> *the LeSabre actually use to be owned by Kevin From "New Wave C.C" out of Sacramento.
> the cars name was "24Karet kev".
> [snapback]2499621[/snapback]​*


Damn homie, I know your old school if you know about New Wave C.C. All the older guys in town tell me they used to be one of the best clubs in Sac back in the days. To bad it was before my time... :angry:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 13 2004, 03:17 AM
> *I have a question for all the miller park riders. Who remembers the days of the baseball diamonds and when cars were bumper to bumper on all avenues of the park.
> All I can say is that I hope that is what the 9th will be looking like.
> [snapback]2499582[/snapback]​*


I don't remember those days, unfortuantly I was too young, but I hear it was crackin' during those times. My Dad has pics from the old Miller Park shows from the early 80's, when Miller Park was a park.... :cheesy:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Dec 12 2004, 06:32 PM
> *the LeSabre actually use to be owned by Kevin From "New Wave C.C" out of Sacramento.
> the cars name was "24Karet kev".
> [snapback]2499621[/snapback]​*



I think it is then. I remember the "New Wave" plaque.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

[attachmentid=73712]
Miller Park 1981 or somewhere around that time...


----------



## moneygone64 (Dec 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Anyone in Sactown have a hood for a 64 impala for sale?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

What's up it's Raj from Sac. What's going on homie?










> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Dec 12 2004, 06:26 PM
> *No different car,  the one in the picture is a 77' , the you're talking about with the patterns is a 79' ....both cars were in Low "C"  by the same owner . Heres A picture of my Bonneville 80'.
> 
> Donny
> ...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

So anyone hopping this day or what. If so let me know maybe Team HiLow will bring out the green cutlass.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 12 2004, 08:23 PM
> *So anyone hopping this day or what. If so let me know maybe Team HiLow will bring out the green cutlass.
> [snapback]2499970[/snapback]​*


Raj, what up man! Hey, I don't think anyone wants some of the green cutty. I think there will be people hopping that day but I do not think anyone will step to that monster. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Dec 12 2004, 05:30 PM
> *AhhYea!! Sactown Miller Park,  Man got many memorys there.
> Low "C" in at Miller Park 1990
> 
> ...


Hey Donny, you should ride on out to Sac for this picnic. Should be cool. Is that John Cantrell's Bonnie??


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Dec 12 2004, 06:13 PM
> *NO NOT A 4 DOOR CADDY  A 64. WHY YOU SAY THAT???
> [snapback]2499192[/snapback]​*


I thought you were the guy with the White four door Caddy that rolls with Crazy Hydraulics. What color is your 64?? Just wondering if I've seen it before.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 12 2004, 07:14 PM
> *Is that "El Toro"??? :0
> [snapback]2499383[/snapback]​*


Yeah El Toro 2 is his L.I.L name.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

MR DUMPS I DONT THINK YOULL EVER SEE MILLER PARK LIKE IT WAS BACK IN THE DAY WHEN THE PARK WAS FULL BOTH SIDES; THIER WAS CLUBS LIKE ORIGINALS/STYLISTICS WHICH I WAS IN /CANT FORGET ANGEL BABYS A GIRL CLUB THEY WERE TIGHT/IMAGINATIONS/NEW WAVE/STREET PLAYERS IF YOUR A OG YOU WOULD KNOW FAT MACK HIS REAL NAME WAS STAN MAY HE REST IN PEACE.AND CADDILAC JACK KNOWN 4 HIS 56 CUSTOM CHEVY LOWRIDER WITH REMOTE CONTROL HYDROS HE EVEN PICK UP CHEECH -N-CHONG FROM THE SAC AIRPORT IN HIS LOWRIDER.THIER WAS OTHER CLUBS LIKE NIGHT CROWD/BROWN SACRAFICE/C-ST BOYS I CANT REMEMBER THE REST BUT IT WAS CRACKING.THE BEST I LIKE BEING IN THE STYLISTICS WAS WE HAD OUR OWN BAND MIDNIGHT PLAYERS THAT WAS NICE CRUZING TO SAN JO WATCHING THEM PERFORM ON STAGE AT THE CAR SHOWS. THAT PUT SAC ON THE MAP.I REMEMBER AFTER THE CONCERT SOME OF THE CLUB THAT STOOD AROUND THAT NIGHT KICK IT WITH ROSIE AND THE ORIGINALS AT THE MOTEL.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 12 2004, 11:48 PM
> *MR DUMPS I DONT THINK YOULL EVER SEE MILLER PARK LIKE IT WAS BACK IN THE DAY WHEN THE PARK WAS FULL BOTH SIDES; THIER WAS CLUBS LIKE ORIGINALS/STYLISTICS WHICH I WAS IN /CANT FORGET ANGEL BABYS A GIRL CLUB THEY WERE TIGHT/IMAGINATIONS/NEW WAVE/STREET PLAYERS IF YOUR A OG YOU WOULD KNOW FAT MACK HIS REAL NAME WAS STAN MAY HE REST IN PEACE.AND CADDILAC JACK KNOWN 4 HIS 56 CUSTOM CHEVY LOWRIDER WITH REMOTE CONTROL HYDROS HE EVEN PICK UP CHEECH -N-CHONG FROM THE SAC AIRPORT IN HIS LOWRIDER.THIER WAS OTHER CLUBS LIKE NIGHT CROWD/BROWN SACRAFICE/C-ST BOYS I CANT REMEMBER THE REST BUT IT WAS CRACKING.THE BEST I LIKE BEING IN THE STYLISTICS WAS WE HAD OUR OWN BAND MIDNIGHT PLAYERS THAT WAS NICE CRUZING TO SAN JO WATCHING THEM PERFORM ON STAGE AT THE CAR SHOWS. THAT PUT  SAC ON THE MAP.I REMEMBER AFTER THE CONCERT SOME OF THE CLUB THAT STOOD AROUND THAT NIGHT KICK IT WITH ROSIE AND THE ORIGINALS AT THE MOTEL.
> [snapback]2500187[/snapback]​*


I wish Sac-town was like that. I think it would bring out more riders. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Dec 12 2004, 07:26 PM
> *No different car,  the one in the picture is a 77' , the you're talking about with the patterns is a 79' ....both cars were in Low "C"  by the same owner . Heres A picture of my Bonneville 80'.
> 
> Donny
> ...


I know that car! I remember seeing you on the street at the Woodland Cruise night, '98 I believe (It could been '99 maybe) You were coming down main street, right were the cruise started at the lights before you hit the train tracks (in between 7-eleven and jack in the box) I was in my '77 Bonnie (gold one, don't know if you remember) on Main St. at the lights turning towards the fairgrounds (can't remember the name of that street that runs parallel to the tracks, help anyone?) I looked over and seen you in your ride and you had a weird kinda smile almost like a smirk on your face cause I was in stock paint so hit some side to side on you and rounded the corner :biggrin: That's a clean ass 80 bro. That what I wanted after a 80's coupe deville, but I founf mine for a good deal. I still have my Bonnie but I gotta admit, she was alot straighter back in the day. 4 pumps takes a toll on a street ride after 8 years  Most likely I'll show up with the same ride, a little rougher looking but still just as fun if not funner :biggrin: Forgot to add, that's a hella clean Bonnie. What ever happened to it?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 12 2004, 09:22 PM
> *What's up it's Raj from Sac. What's going on homie?
> [snapback]2499964[/snapback]​*


Raj from Lowlistics?


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 12 2004, 09:22 PM
> *What's up it's Raj from Sac. What's going on homie?
> [snapback]2499964[/snapback]​*



what up Raj? how are you homie. everything is allgood .hope your doing well. what up with the Delta, Just kinding! . Its always good to hear from the O.G's . remember the days of Miller Park?. The movement was so dam strong back then, you had us coming all the way from Frisco. Dam Homie, I wish I had more pictures to post from back in the day.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 12 2004, 09:48 PM
> *MR DUMPS I DONT THINK YOULL EVER SEE MILLER PARK LIKE IT WAS BACK IN THE DAY WHEN THE PARK WAS FULL BOTH SIDES; THIER WAS CLUBS LIKE ORIGINALS/STYLISTICS WHICH I WAS IN /CANT FORGET ANGEL BABYS A GIRL CLUB THEY WERE TIGHT/IMAGINATIONS/NEW WAVE/STREET PLAYERS IF YOUR A OG YOU WOULD KNOW FAT MACK HIS REAL NAME WAS STAN MAY HE REST IN PEACE.AND CADDILAC JACK KNOWN 4 HIS 56 CUSTOM CHEVY LOWRIDER WITH REMOTE CONTROL HYDROS HE EVEN PICK UP CHEECH -N-CHONG FROM THE SAC AIRPORT IN HIS LOWRIDER.THIER WAS OTHER CLUBS LIKE NIGHT CROWD/BROWN SACRAFICE/C-ST BOYS I CANT REMEMBER THE REST BUT IT WAS CRACKING.THE BEST I LIKE BEING IN THE STYLISTICS WAS WE HAD OUR OWN BAND MIDNIGHT PLAYERS THAT WAS NICE CRUZING TO SAN JO WATCHING THEM PERFORM ON STAGE AT THE CAR SHOWS. THAT PUT  SAC ON THE MAP.I REMEMBER AFTER THE CONCERT SOME OF THE CLUB THAT STOOD AROUND THAT NIGHT KICK IT WITH ROSIE AND THE ORIGINALS AT THE MOTEL.
> [snapback]2500187[/snapback]​*



Ha Ha! I get some of my hydro parts from Caddilac Jack. He is currently working on a molded, shaved, and chopped impala. (68 I think) I know Miller park will not get like that again but it does not hurt to dream. And I know some of those clubs. But the one I know most was "NIGHT CROWD" mostly because my brother was in the club. Check out the pic. I still have the plaque. :biggrin: I just took the picture right now when you mentioned it. Hey, who were the ones that drove around in the black van with all the dj equipment in it. Every time they parked, they somehow got power from somewhere, opened the rear and side doors and started spinning the turntables. That shit was loud. I think they had "Midnight Productions" painted on the side.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 12 2004, 10:32 PM
> *Raj from Lowlistics?
> [snapback]2500303[/snapback]​*



Yes!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey, Manuel, where is your son? I have not seen him in like 2-3 years. Does he still want to buy my 70 monte carlo? If so, it may be for sale this year. I will have to see this summer after the paint.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 12 2004, 11:02 PM
> *Ha Ha! I get some of my hydro parts from Caddilac Jack. He is currently working on a molded, shaved, and chopped impala. (68 I think) I know Miller park will not get like that again but it does not hurt to dream.  And I know some of those clubs. But the one I know most was "NIGHT CROWD" mostly because my brother was in the club. Check out the pic. I still have the plaque. :biggrin: I just took the picture right now when you mentioned it. Hey, who were the ones that drove around in the black van with all the dj equipment in it. Every time they parked, they somehow got power from somewhere, opened the rear and side doors and started spinning the turntables. That shit was loud. I think they had "Midnight Productions" painted on the side.
> [snapback]2500360[/snapback]​*


THATS A TRIP MY BROTHER IN LAW WAS IN NIGHT CROWD CASPER MICHEAL DE LA CRUZ YOUR BROTHER SHOULD KNOW HIM HE HAD A MIDNIGHT BLUE 65 IMPALA. THAT VAN YOUR TALKING ABOUT WAS BLACK MAGIC HIS NAME WAS MARIO. HIS SONS TOOK OVER STILL DOES DJ THAT ALONG TIME AGO HOMIE.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 13 2004, 12:02 AM
> *Ha Ha! I get some of my hydro parts from Caddilac Jack. He is currently working on a molded, shaved, and chopped impala. (68 I think) I know Miller park will not get like that again but it does not hurt to dream.  And I know some of those clubs. But the one I know most was "NIGHT CROWD" mostly because my brother was in the club. Check out the pic. I still have the plaque. :biggrin: I just took the picture right now when you mentioned it. Hey, who were the ones that drove around in the black van with all the dj equipment in it. Every time they parked, they somehow got power from somewhere, opened the rear and side doors and started spinning the turntables. That shit was loud. I think they had "Midnight Productions" painted on the side.
> [snapback]2500360[/snapback]​*



I remember we used to come up to Miller Park in the early 80's . I remember the Plaque .Dam thats from back in the day. I also remember the Stylistics. street players, and New Wave. New wave had the badest cars out of all sac. In those days the cruise would always change every weekend, one week san jo story & king, the next San fran the Mission, next Vallejo the habor or spings, then Modesto charterway..and so on. Low Creations C.C was alway on the strip where ever the cruise was happening.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 12 2004, 11:18 PM
> *THATS A  TRIP MY BROTHER IN LAW WAS IN NIGHT CROWD CASPER MICHEAL DE LA CRUZ YOUR BROTHER SHOULD KNOW HIM HE HAD A MIDNIGHT BLUE 65 IMPALA. THAT VAN YOUR TALKING ABOUT WAS BLACK MAGIC HIS NAME WAS MARIO. HIS SONS TOOK OVER  STILL DOES DJ  THAT ALONG TIME AGO HOMIE.
> [snapback]2500399[/snapback]​*



YEAH! I was about 14 when I first saw the van. That was on Franklin Blvd. at the grocery store with the donut shop in the parking lot. You know, where La Esperanza is. I think it was called Farmers Market back then. My brother drove a light yellow 74 caprice with a brown top and hydraulics on the back. I think he sold it at that time too. (jerk) But he had his reasons. That was when the police station there on franklin was just a [email protected]#ed up parking lot.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Dec 12 2004, 11:41 PM
> *I remember we used to come up to Miller Park in the early 80's . I remember the Plaque .Dam thats from back in the day. I also remember the Stylistics. street players, and New Wave. New wave had the badest cars out of all sac. In those days the cruise would always change every weekend, one week san jo story & king, the next San fran the Mission, next Vallejo the habor or spings, then Modesto charterway..and so on. Low Creations C.C was alway on the strip where ever the cruise was happening.
> [snapback]2500430[/snapback]​*



I never went out of town back then but I do remember when miller was packed and when franklin was bumper to bumper from around 47th ave to like 19th ave. with all the parking lots in between. I never went to tahoe park but I heard stories about that park too. And how about when sh!!t started to die down and northgate tried to come up. Around that time is when it really started to die down.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 13 2004, 01:44 AM
> *YEAH! I was about 14 when I first saw the van. That was on Franklin Blvd. at the grocery store with the donut shop in the parking lot. You know, where La Esperanza is. I think it was called Farmers Market back then. My brother drove a light yellow 74 caprice with a brown top and hydraulics on the back. I think he sold it at that time too. (jerk) But he had his reasons. That was when the police station there on franklin was just a [email protected]#ed up parking lot.
> [snapback]2500436[/snapback]​*



Hey Dumps,

Too bad you were too young to remember those days. I remember kickin it with my girlfriends and we would stay out until like 4 or 5 in the morning. The cops didn't even mess with us unless someone was drinking.... Other than that "It was really kickin" I'm talking the 70's up to the 80's. It was bumper to bumper cars driving down the boulevard, scraping, hopping, bumping, and spinning on thier chrome supremes.... NOW those were the days!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Dec 12 2004, 11:59 PM
> *Hey Dumps,
> 
> Too bad you were too young to remember those days. I remember kickin it with my girlfriends and we would stay out until like 4 or 5 in the morning. The cops didn't even mess with us unless someone was drinking.... Other than that "It was really kickin" I'm talking the 70's up to the 80's. It was bumper to bumper cars driving down the boulevard, scraping, hopping, bumping, and spinning on thier chrome supremes.... NOW those were the days!!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2500448[/snapback]​*



I do remember a lot especially what got me hooked on hydraulics. I was riding in my brothers car on a saturday night and while we were going past the church, I saw a what I think was a 76 monte carlo and about a 76 caprice scraping side by side going the opposite direction. I even remember when willam land park would get packed on sundays. I was 14 and would cruise around with my brother till about 3 or 4 back then. That was in 84. William land was back in like the late 70s I think 78-79. I remember that because I would go out to the zoo with my parents and would see my brother cruising around and he would take me for a spin.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Dec 13 2004, 01:59 AM
> *Hey Dumps,
> 
> Too bad you were too young to remember those days. I remember kickin it with my girlfriends and we would stay out until like 4 or 5 in the morning. The cops didn't even mess with us unless someone was drinking.... Other than that "It was really kickin" I'm talking the 70's up to the 80's. It was bumper to bumper cars driving down the boulevard, scraping, hopping, bumping, and spinning on thier chrome supremes.... NOW those were the days!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2500448[/snapback]​*


Ohhhhhhhh I forgot about William Land Park. *Now those were the days too!* My son was only about a year old. OMG it was bumping every single weekend.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Dec 13 2004, 12:08 AM
> *Ohhhhhhhh I forgot about William Land Park. Now those were the days too! My son was only about a year old. OMG it was bumping every single weekend.
> [snapback]2500459[/snapback]​*


HaHa see I do remember. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Dec 12 2004, 06:23 PM
> *my dad has an og 54 let me know if your interested
> [snapback]2499594[/snapback]​*


Thats one clean ride! PM so we can set a date.
If anyone else is interested in possibly doing a photo shoot send me a PM


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Dec 12 2004, 06:07 PM
> *THIS IS THE DOUBLE KING OF SAC !!! AND ME AND MY CLUB WILL BE THERE
> [snapback]2499175[/snapback]​*


So this must be Dave M?!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Lisette as far as a time is concerned, im getting there at 8:00 in the morning to get everything situated for us. Tables food etc. If anyone is not bringing a barbeque, you better get there early because theres only two or three park ones. 

From what I've been told from other people, they are getting there between 10 and 11 oclock to get the best spots and mount their barbeques. 

Hey if anyone has an old 5:20 tire, we should have a 5:20 toss, or tug of war fool!! :roflmao: I know crazies got some 520s layin around.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Here is the clubs that I heard are coming from word of mouth.


Brown Society
Socios
LayMLow
Phantasy
Uce
LoLystics
Hood Life 
Westbound
Poor Boys
Fear None
Thee Stylistics
Stylistics
Jay and all of the Crazy Hydraulics crew
Impalas

And a gang of heads from the bay area

I havent heard if Independent, Street Riders,Rollerz, Devotion, or Nor Cal Ridaz are coming through, but we should let them know if they havent heard of anything yet. Or shoot them a couple flyers if you see them.

The park is going to be filled on both sides, If everyone comes through.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 13 2004, 09:48 AM
> *Here is the clubs that I heard are coming from word of mouth.
> Brown Society
> Socios
> ...


Should be a cool turn out. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I have a good feeling about it.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 13 2004, 08:48 AM
> *Here is the clubs that I heard are coming from word of mouth.
> Brown Society
> Socios
> ...


We gave flyers to Unidos CC outta Yuba City as well, hopefully they meet up with us and roll down there. I will get ahold of them as it gets closer.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 13 2004, 12:45 PM
> *We gave flyers to Unidos CC outta Yuba City as well, hopefully they meet up with us and roll down there. I will get ahold of them as it gets closer.
> [snapback]2501575[/snapback]​*


I left you're # here at work bro that's why I didn't hit you up for a flyer. Maybe sometime this week or weekend.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Dumps and G Lo STOP IT!!! Im getting pissed cause I missed the good ol days. I guess I came along too late (born in 1977) I can only imagine what the lowrider scene of the late 70's and 80's looked like :thumbsup:  I do remember showing up to miller park back in '94 or '95 when I first got my Bonnie and remember being impressed by how many cars there was. The park was not full but I say it was at least 1/2 or 3/4 full. Dayum, even the mid 90's lowrider scene was still all right, I was there. It's the late 90's and the 2000's where its been going to hell. I say we bring back them days on the 9th and maybe start a new lowriding chapter for the 2000's


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 13 2004, 01:00 PM
> *I left you're # here at work bro that's why I didn't hit you up for a flyer.  Maybe sometime this week or weekend.
> [snapback]2501643[/snapback]​*


Are you guys rolling to Sac on the 9th?


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> Are you guys rolling to Sac on the 9th?
> [snapback]2501666[/snapback]​[/quote
> 
> Gotta run it by the rest of the Impalas crew but I think they'll be down. Pelon's and my car are stripped frame off but we'll roll with the other members or just go in our daily drivers. We want to try to make it to more local events this year and get to know the local clubs. Get the lowrider scene going like it used to be. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 13 2004, 03:49 AM
> *Thats one clean ride!  PM so we can set a date.
> If anyone else is interested in possibly doing a photo shoot send me a PM
> [snapback]2500555[/snapback]​*


This is one of the cars I was talking about.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 13 2004, 01:12 PM
> *Gotta run it by the rest of the Impalas crew but I think they'll be down.  Pelon's and my car are stripped frame off but we'll roll with the other members or just go in our daily drivers.  We want to try to make it to more local events this year and get to know the local clubs.  Get the lowrider scene going like it used to be.    :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2501701[/snapback]​*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I have a feeling it will be like it used to on the 9th. 

Hey what kind of shit do cops trip out on out there? How do they handle the lowrider community at miller park.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 13 2004, 01:32 PM
> *
> [snapback]2501785[/snapback]​*


After the BBQ maybe sometime in spring early summer, we should do something like that in Y.C. Get the lowrider scene happening again in the 530.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 13 2004, 02:03 PM
> *I have a feeling it will be like it used to on the 9th.
> 
> Hey what kind of shit do cops trip out on out there? How do they handle the lowrider community at miller park.
> [snapback]2501958[/snapback]​*


I once heard of them posting up at the tracks over at the entrance and giving out tickets and towing rides cause of the size of wheels/tires and because of tire conditions, major BS if you ask me! :angry: :thumbsdown:  Shit like this and gang bangers is what kills it for us. :thumbsdown:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 13 2004, 02:22 PM
> *After the BBQ maybe sometime in spring early summer, we should do something like that in Y.C.  Get the lowrider scene happening again in the 530.
> [snapback]2502092[/snapback]​*


Good idea, we (BSCC) tried doing it this summer tha just passed and it went to shit. We were the only ones out there. We had agreed to be out with Unidos and they ended up not coming out.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 13 2004, 02:03 PM
> *I have a feeling it will be like it used to on the 9th.
> 
> Hey what kind of shit do cops trip out on out there? How do they handle the lowrider community at miller park.
> [snapback]2501958[/snapback]​*


Best thing to do is maybe go and talk to the cops before hand to let them know what's going on that way they know it's a bbq and not a bunch of gang bangers. 

:dunno: just my 2 cents


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 13 2004, 02:26 PM
> *Good idea, we (BSCC) tried doing it this summer tha just passed and it went to shit. We were the only ones out there. We had agreed to be out with Unidos and they ended up not coming out.
> [snapback]2502120[/snapback]​*


You should have asked us, we don't flake if we say we'll be somewhere. I don't know anyone from Unidos so it'd be cool to get together and get to know the rest of your club and them that way can have some type of car club alliance.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 13 2004, 02:30 PM
> *Best thing to do is maybe go and talk to the cops before hand to let them know what's going on that way they know it's a bbq and not a bunch of gang bangers.
> 
> :dunno: just my 2 cents
> [snapback]2502136[/snapback]​*


Do that and they'll make sure they shut the park down early that morning or late the night before. Best thing to so in my book is just beahce like civilized people that we are. We are out there to spend time with friends and family and enjoy what brings us all together...LOWRIDES.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 13 2004, 02:35 PM
> *You should have asked us, we don't flake if we say we'll be somewhere.  I don't know anyone from Unidos so it'd be cool to get together and get to know the rest of your club and them that way can have some type of car club alliance.
> [snapback]2502165[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I've thought about an alliance up here just so we can have more of a voice. You know how they say power comes in numbers. The guys from Unidos are hella cool, I know most of them (well at least the main ones from the club) I could introduce them to you guys when ever we get together or something.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 13 2004, 02:35 PM
> *Do that and they'll make sure they shut the park down early that morning or late the night before. Best thing to so in my book is just beahce like civilized people that we are. We are out there to spend time with friends and family and enjoy what brings us all together...LOWRIDES.
> [snapback]2502166[/snapback]​*


Point taken :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 13 2004, 02:38 PM
> *Point taken  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2502178[/snapback]​*


The problem is not hanging out at the park, the problem comes when people choose to break the law and not give a shit of the park rules. Things like side shows, drinking in public, fights and things like that is what get us in trouble with the cops. My thing is just lay low and try to bring the least attention to yourself from the cops. Then hopefully you will be cool. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello Gloria, well it will be 5 years this saturday. It seems that every year it gets better. I can say that gabe is my best friend and a great husband. I am happy for you and manuel, that is great...  

Hello John, haven't seen you for a while, what have you been up to. Gabe told me that you will be coming by this week....i bet i could braid your hair by now...lol...just kidding.... :biggrin: 

Well Scot, hola i don't know just yet what time i will be there, but i will let you know, close to the date. I can't belive how many people have replied to this topic. i am amazed....and thrilled....


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Dec 13 2004, 04:42 PM
> *Hello Gloria, well it will be 5 years this saturday.  It seems that every year it gets better.  I can say that gabe is my best friend and a great husband.  I am happy for you and manuel, that is great...
> 
> Hello John, haven't seen you for a while, what have you been up to.  Gabe told me that you will be coming by this week....i bet i could braid your hair by now...lol...just kidding.... :biggrin:
> ...


Five years? You got alot of catching up to do girl!! :biggrin:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 13 2004, 09:48 AM
> *Here is the clubs that I heard are coming from word of mouth.
> Brown Society
> Socios
> ...


You forgot to add Lowrider Legacy... Ali and his club


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 13 2004, 03:43 PM
> *The problem is not hanging out at the park, the problem comes when people choose to break the law and not give a shit of the park rules. Things like side shows, drinking in public, fights and things like that is what get us in trouble with the cops. My thing is just lay low and try to bring the least attention to yourself from the cops. Then hopefully you will be cool. That's just my 2 cents.
> [snapback]2502202[/snapback]​*



I want to add my two cents also! First of all. You ask permission your asking for trouble. They are going to want a permit to have a LARGE gathering. Anything over 100 people would cost some $$$$. You "can not" drink at the park if you do you are definately asking for problems. I guarantee that if the city knows about it their will be cops at each entrance of the park to just to harrass us and find something to ticket us for. 

Maybe we should bring some Crispy Creme Donuts and it will be cool! Don't get me wrong their are "some" (not many) cool cops but all the others are just "assholes"!! Always looking to mess with us lowriders.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 13 2004, 02:03 PM
> *Dumps and G Lo STOP IT!!! Im getting pissed cause I missed the good ol days. I guess I came along too late (born in 1977) I can only imagine what the lowrider scene of the late 70's and 80's looked like  :thumbsup:   I do remember showing up to miller park back in '94 or '95 when I first got my Bonnie and remember being impressed by how many cars there was. The park was not full but I say it was at least 1/2 or 3/4 full. Dayum, even the mid 90's lowrider scene was still all right, I was there. It's the late 90's and the 2000's where its been going to hell. I say we bring back them days on the 9th and maybe start a new lowriding chapter for the 2000's
> [snapback]2501658[/snapback]​*



Hey I am sorry that you can't reminsice with us. Its your parents fault that you were born just a little too late to enjoy the "Lowrider" movement of the 70's. Just think you could have been sporting an Afro, wearing Bellbotton Jeans, Black Platform shoes, or some Angel flights with a silk shirt. "Disco Baby"!! If you know Ali from Lowrider Legacy then you know we all used to kick at the "Galactica" on 15th & L street. That is where all the dances were happening. He was the " Disco King"

Also don't forget all the dances at the Washington Neighborhood Center on 16th & D street. The Midnight Players Band from the Stylistics CC used to perform. Tony Gonzales had tons of pics of all the functions and carshows from there. If anyone has any pics from those days at WNC post them up!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Dec 13 2004, 04:04 PM
> *Hey I am sorry that you can't reminsice with us. Its your parents fault that you were born just a little too late to enjoy the "Lowrider" movement of the 70's.  Just think you could have been sporting an Afro, wearing Bellbotton Jeans, Black Platform shoes, or some Angel flights with a silk shirt. "Disco Baby"!!  If you know Ali from Lowrider Legacy then you know we all used to kick at the "Galactica" on 15th & L street. That is where all the dances were happening. He was the " Disco King"
> 
> Also don't forget all the dances at the Washington Neighborhood Center on 16th & D street. The Midnight Players Band from the Stylistics CC used to perform. Tony Gonzales had tons of pics of all the functions and carshows from there. If anyone has any pics from those days at WNC post them up!
> [snapback]2502548[/snapback]​*


  Stop it, I'm jealous!   I started getting out the house in the early to mid 90's, way before my time!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

My dad always tells me that the shit that use to go on back in the day, ain't noyhing like it is today. He said the streets back then, were better than any show today.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Dec 13 2004, 03:54 PM
> *You ask permission your asking for trouble.
> 
> You "can not" drink at the park if you do you are definately asking for problems.
> ...


Just like I stated ealier, but in different words :biggrin: I know some cool cops myself :biggrin: but then again that is true, there are more cops out there that don't know any better and choose to be dicks. And here's a tip, if you wanna impress cops, don't bring donuts, bring coffee


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Dec 13 2004, 04:42 PM
> *Hello Gloria, well it will be 5 years this saturday.  It seems that every year it gets better.  I can say that gabe is my best friend and a great husband.  I am happy for you and manuel, that is great...
> 
> Hello John, haven't seen you for a while, what have you been up to.  Gabe told me that you will be coming by this week....i bet i could braid your hair by now...lol...just kidding.... :biggrin:
> ...


what up girl. i'm probaly gonna come through today or tommorow. I need to get my hair did.....LOL!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Galaxie, did you already go and come back from México? Como les fue?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey, did anyone use to go out and terrorize the hot rods on J street by going down the street scraping their ride? I am sure someone did that at least once. I know we terrorize the ricers up here all the time. :biggrin:

I even remember when I used to go out to sunrise in the late 80s and just drive around bumpin my music. Sunrise used to get crazy too but more hot rods than anything else.


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

Damn, I can't believe I only just saw this thread today.

I'm gonna have to talk to the wifey and see if we can make it out to Miller on the 9th.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by insYder_@Dec 13 2004, 05:22 PM
> *Damn, I can't believe I only just saw this thread today.
> 
> I'm gonna have to talk to the wifey and see if we can make it out to Miller on the 9th.
> [snapback]2502615[/snapback]​*


Yeah dogg come through, bring out the Civic for old times sake.....LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by insYder_@Dec 13 2004, 03:22 PM
> *Damn, I can't believe I only just saw this thread today.
> 
> I'm gonna have to talk to the wifey and see if we can make it out to Miller on the 9th.
> [snapback]2502615[/snapback]​*


The more the merrier. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 13 2004, 04:25 PM
> *Yeah dogg come through, bring out the Civic for old times sake.....LOL! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2502625[/snapback]​*


LOL, that would be interesting.

The latest registration sticker on it is from 1999, I think.

We'd probably just pimp the _minivan_. LOL getting older and having kids is great. :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 13 2004, 04:21 PM
> *Hey, did anyone use to go out and terrorize the hot rods on J street by going down the street scraping their ride? I am sure someone did that at least once. I know we terrorize the ricers up here all the time.  :biggrin:
> 
> I even remember when I used to go out to sunrise in the late 80s and just drive around bumpin my music. Sunrise used to get crazy too but more hot rods than anything else.
> [snapback]2502612[/snapback]​*



How old are you bro, you seem to remember alot.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 13 2004, 03:39 PM
> *How old are you bro, you seem to remember alot.
> [snapback]2502684[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: I am a young 34! Well except for my knee. :angry: 
But I will be riding till my daughter or my new baby (due Jan 4th) will have their own ride. :cheesy: I may not make it because of the baby but my wife knows about this so she may let me go. She is cool like that!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by insYder_@Dec 13 2004, 05:38 PM
> *LOL, that would be interesting.
> 
> The latest registration sticker on it is from 1999, I think.
> ...


Dam bro 99???? That's some shit. Oh yeah by the way I got some old school 13 inch 50 series Pirellis. I don't know if you still ride thoes, but let me know if you need some spares.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 13 2004, 04:39 PM
> *How old are you bro, you seem to remember alot.
> [snapback]2502684[/snapback]​*


Don't tell me you and Dumps don't know each other?? Imma have to start doing some introductions around here!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 13 2004, 04:44 PM
> *:biggrin:  I am a young 34! Well except for my knee. :angry:
> But I will be riding till my daughter or my new baby (due Jan 4th) will have their own ride.  :cheesy: I may not make it because of the baby but my wife knows about this so she may let me go. She is cool like that!
> [snapback]2502693[/snapback]​*


34 :0 I thought you were younger! More like 31, 32. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 13 2004, 03:45 PM
> *Don't tell me you and Dumps don't know each other?? Imma have to start doing some introductions around here!
> [snapback]2502695[/snapback]​*


We know each other. It is just that we do not know personal things about each other.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 13 2004, 03:47 PM
> *34  :0  I thought you were younger! More like 31, 32.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2502699[/snapback]​*



HaHa no, I am 34. I was born in 1970 in Tacatzcuaro, Michoacan, Mexico!!


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 13 2004, 04:44 PM
> *Dam bro 99????  That's some shit.  Oh yeah by the way I got some old school 13 inch 50 series Pirellis.  I don't know if you still ride thoes, but let me know if you need some spares.
> [snapback]2502694[/snapback]​*


LOL, thanks but I'm working on getting rid of this car. (Time for a new project)

If I can't sell it complete, I'll be parting it out.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by insYder_@Dec 13 2004, 05:52 PM
> *LOL, thanks but I'm working on getting rid of this car.  (Time for a new project)
> 
> If I can't sell it complete, I'll be parting it out.
> [snapback]2502717[/snapback]​*


Let me know if you want to get rid of the rims. :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Back in the days in just wasn't Miller, but how about Franklin Blvd. Off the hook.







> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Dec 12 2004, 10:45 PM
> *what up Raj? how are you homie. everything is allgood .hope your doing well. what up with the Delta, Just kinding! . Its always good to hear from the O.G's . remember the days of Miller Park?.  The movement was so dam strong back then, you had us coming  all the way from Frisco.  Dam Homie, I wish I had more pictures to post from back in the day.
> [snapback]2500322[/snapback]​*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

so whatsup Low C are you guys shooting through like old times


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

So I haven't heard is anyone hopping or what?


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 13 2004, 04:49 PM
> *HaHa no, I am 34. I was born in 1970 in Tacatzcuaro, Michoacan, Mexico!!
> [snapback]2502704[/snapback]​*


Yeah bro, I know this guy, he's hella cool just don't know much. Te digo, that's why we should get together with our clubs and bbq or something. Man dumps, you don't look 34.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

What's going on. How you been?






> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 13 2004, 03:49 PM
> *HaHa no, I am 34. I was born in 1970 in Tacatzcuaro, Michoacan, Mexico!!
> [snapback]2502704[/snapback]​*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 13 2004, 09:34 PM
> *So I haven't heard is anyone hopping or what?
> [snapback]2502864[/snapback]​*


Im not sure. Who knows.

All i know is, if everyone comes together and this is a bad ass barbeque at this park, and theres no tripping...


All of us accomplished something that hasnt happened in over a decade.. And WE BROUGHT IT BACK. Even if its for one day. We did it. 

And it started here.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I agree with that and I think it will be alot more fun if theirs going to be a hop.







> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 13 2004, 05:04 PM
> *Im not sure. Who knows.
> 
> All i know is, if everyone comes together and this is a bad ass barbeque at this park, and theres no tripping...
> ...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 13 2004, 06:04 PM
> *Im not sure. Who knows.
> 
> All i know is, if everyone comes together and this is a bad ass barbeque at this park, and theres no tripping...
> ...


Aint that the truth. I hope all goes well and this is the rebirth to a new tradition over at miller park :thumbsup: Can't wait to fire up the grill and have some carne asada


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Its on with the carne bro. No doubt. Man i think im gonna have to bring some ceviche de camarones out there if i can afford it. But i know people will ransack it before i get any. :uh: :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 13 2004, 06:21 PM
> *Aint that the truth. I hope all goes well and this is the rebirth to a new tradition over at miller park  :thumbsup: Can't wait to fire up the grill and have some carne asada
> [snapback]2503006[/snapback]​*


Oops, did I say carne asada? I ment carne molida :roflmao:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 13 2004, 04:42 PM
> *What's going on. How you been?
> [snapback]2502898[/snapback]​*


I am good. How have you been? I had surgery on my knee but it is doing good. I am able to run on it a little now. I have a baby due in a few weeks and am very excited about that. This one will make #2! I will see you at the park. 

As far as anyone hopping, I know I want to hop and may just hop by myself to entertain everyone but I am sure that when I start it out, everyone else will want to start doing it too. Especially since my car does not hit major inches but I still like hitting them switches. I know some LayMLow members will want to nose up with me and that will get shit going, I am sure. Maybe we can get them to keep Victor off everyones switch!! :buttkick: Anyway, from the sounds of this, it is going to be a good turnout.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 13 2004, 06:20 PM
> *Oops, did I say carne asada? I ment carne molida  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2503173[/snapback]​*



You're a fool edgar. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 13 2004, 07:42 PM
> *You're a fool edgar. :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2503248[/snapback]​*


You know me, saving up them cans :biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 13 2004, 03:03 PM
> *I have a feeling it will be like it used to on the 9th.
> 
> Hey what kind of shit do cops trip out on out there? How do they handle the lowrider community at miller park.
> [snapback]2501958[/snapback]​*


the last time we were out in miller park the cops didnt trip that much they just didnt let us back our cars in the parking stalls they told us if we backed our cars in they would issue out tickets :angry:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Dec 13 2004, 08:31 PM
> *the last time we were out in miller park the cops didnt trip that much they just didnt let us back our cars in the parking stalls they told us if we backed our cars in they would issue out tickets :angry:
> [snapback]2503427[/snapback]​*


Did they ever tell you under what vehicle code section? :dunno:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

no they just told us to pull into the stalls and they didnt give a reason other than they would ticket us


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Dec 13 2004, 08:39 PM
> *no they just told us to pull into the stalls and they didnt give a reason other than they would ticket us
> [snapback]2503461[/snapback]​*


Imma have to ask them on the 9th


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

I REMEMBER RAJ IN THE DELTA THAT MOTHER WAS CLEAN NOW HE DRIVING CLASSICS TILL THIS DAY HE ALWAYS HAD CLEAN ASS RIDES.SOME PEOPLE MIGHT SAY I JOCKING HIM BUT I GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DUE.NEW INSPIRATION CAR CLUB AND NEW WAVE C.C.WAS THE SHIT BACK THEN.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 13 2004, 06:55 PM
> *You know me, saving up them cans  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2503289[/snapback]​*



Speaking of cans. Back in the day if your car could hop higher than a Coke can your car was the shit!! LOL........ People would gather around when two cars would nose up and start the hooting and hollering and yelling and screaming at the park . I was hella fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 13 2004, 09:34 PM
> *Did they ever tell you under what vehicle code section?  :dunno:
> [snapback]2503438[/snapback]​*


They said that when the Park Ranger comes through he checks tags on the cars. Nothing serious though. It's more like a park rule, to make sure there are no abandon cars.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by insYder_@Dec 13 2004, 05:22 PM
> *Damn, I can't believe I only just saw this thread today.
> 
> I'm gonna have to talk to the wifey and see if we can make it out to Miller on the 9th.
> [snapback]2502615[/snapback]​*


Who did you used to roll with back in the day?? Was it New Inspiration??


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 13 2004, 07:10 PM
> *I agree with that and I think it will be alot more fun if theirs going to be a hop.
> [snapback]2502975[/snapback]​*


A hop would be nice. Only thing is it might bring out the cops.


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 14 2004, 12:12 AM
> *Who did you used to roll with back in the day??  Was it New Inspiration??
> [snapback]2504135[/snapback]​*


Yep, yep...


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

do you gotta bring a lo lo to go or what? This event sounds coo. I ain't in a Sac car club but it ain't a thang to go to Sac-Town. What do I have to bring?


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Anyone from Sutter?????


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 13 2004, 07:10 PM
> *I agree with that and I think it will be alot more fun if theirs going to be a hop.
> [snapback]2502975[/snapback]​*


Especially if the hoppers are NOT circus hoppers and can be Driven,NOT trailered!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Dec 14 2004, 02:31 AM
> *Anyone from Sutter?????
> [snapback]2504310[/snapback]​*


The town Sutter or the county Sutter??


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMP65_@Dec 14 2004, 01:23 AM
> *do you gotta bring a lo lo to go or what? This event sounds coo. I ain't in a Sac car club but it ain't a thang to go to Sac-Town. What do I have to bring?
> [snapback]2504297[/snapback]​*


I guess if you want to come down and check out the cars, just bring yourself. If you want to hang out with a few of your friends and check out the cars and activities, get your bbq and something for you to cook up and kick it. 
Where are you from?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMP65_@Dec 14 2004, 06:23 AM
> *do you gotta bring a lo lo to go or what? This event sounds coo. I ain't in a Sac car club but it ain't a thang to go to Sac-Town. What do I have to bring?
> [snapback]2504297[/snapback]​*


Bro if you got love for the lifestyle, and you dont have a car then bring your barbeque and enjoy the time with your family. Meet some new heads. You dont have to be in a club or bring a ride.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Dec 12 2004, 04:30 PM
> *AhhYea!! Sactown Miller Park,  Man got many memorys there.
> Low "C" in at Miller Park 1990
> 
> ...


Hey bro, here's my '77 Bonneville


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Hey does anyone have an extra barbeque layin around?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

For Edgar


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 09:00 AM
> *Hey does anyone have an extra barbeque layin around?
> [snapback]2505023[/snapback]​*


We do, wassup? :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I could use one if you have it. Charcoal right?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 09:01 AM
> *For Edgar
> [snapback]2505031[/snapback]​*


I'd love to barbeque some of that rump roast on my grill


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 09:02 AM
> *I could use one if you have it. Charcoal right?
> [snapback]2505033[/snapback]​*


Simon, we were gonna try to take it. It was donated to the club by one of our member's (Jesus in the green '77 Monte Carlo) brother


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 09:01 AM
> *For Edgar
> [snapback]2505031[/snapback]​*


You know, I do like my girls a little thicker but I won't descriminate on this one, ha ha! As long as they have curves :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Yeah me too. Hopefully no one comes in here to pound fists all day. :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

cool thanks.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 09:08 AM
> *Yeah me too. Hopefully no one comes in here to pound fists all day. :uh:
> [snapback]2505048[/snapback]​*


I liked the one you had on your avi befor this one (the one taking a pic of herself with her cell phone) She was off the hook!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 09:12 AM
> *
> [snapback]2505062[/snapback]​*


 :0 That one, shes hella bad ass!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Man. I wish my computer at home worked. :uh: 

Id take the day off :ugh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 09:23 AM
> *Man. I wish my computer at home worked.  :uh:
> 
> Id take the day off  :ugh:
> [snapback]2505101[/snapback]​*


Mine does, but it's slower than molasses. All that ad ware I have on it :angry: This one at work is alot faster :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Yeah 8th Street Latinas, Mikes Apartment, and Border Bangers, pretty much fucked up my computer. :uh:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 09:12 AM
> *
> [snapback]2505062[/snapback]​*


Oh man that girl on the left is beautiful, and the girl on the right is bangin! Are they the same girl? Either way do you know them/her showtime? :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Man i really wish i could post all the pms i have in my box, over that avatar.

I met her on Cpixel.

Same chick


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

You work in Sac showtime?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Nah, I work in rocklin at a credit union.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

I still got to get back to you about the meat. Do you know how much it is at the place where you were going to get it, that way I know if I am saving you some $ or not. I'll hook you up as much as I can.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Ill put it to you like this. How much meat can i get for 200 bucks. That would let me know.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 10:49 AM
> *Ill put it to you like this. How much meat can i get for 200 bucks. That would let me know.
> [snapback]2505323[/snapback]​*


Alright bro, I asked one of the employees there and they said you can get about 80 lbs. of meat for that much but they are going to ask my dad or one of my uncles for a definite price. That's alot of meat!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Ok this is what i need by saturday the 8th. 

70.00 worth carne asada

70.00 worth adobada/al pastor

60 in rice.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 11:10 AM
> *Ok this is what i need by saturday the 8th.
> 
> 70.00 worth carne asada
> ...


Sounds good bro, I will probably have to take it to you from the Y.C. taqueria though cause I thought they still had a restaurant in Sac, but they sold it a few months ago. I didn't know. You're in Lincoln right?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

yeah thats cool. if you want we can meet in wheatland or something if its closer for you. or if you live in sac ill shoot through to the yuba city taqueria.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 11:19 AM
> *yeah thats cool. if you want we can meet in wheatland or something if its closer for you. or if you live in sac ill shoot through to the yuba city taqueria.
> [snapback]2505433[/snapback]​*


I work in Sac mon-fri 8-5 and live in Y.C. (well...Live Oak). We'll figure something out. I'll pm you my #.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 10:12 AM
> *
> [snapback]2505062[/snapback]​*


Where are the NAKED pics of her?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 14 2004, 11:51 AM
> *Where are the NAKED pics of her?
> [snapback]2505561[/snapback]​*


That's exactly what ran through my head the first time I seen her pics


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 14 2004, 11:51 AM
> *Where are the NAKED pics of her?
> [snapback]2505561[/snapback]​*


I'm with Psta.....post up some more pics of that girl. (preferably naked)


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

i dont have naked ones, but ill post up more pics in off topic. Ill make a thread.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 12:08 PM
> *i dont have naked ones, but ill post up more pics in off topic. Ill make a thread.
> [snapback]2505619[/snapback]​*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BROWN SOCIETY CC, Moco

LEOOOONYYYYY, I see you down there!!


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 13 2004, 12:48 PM
> *Here is the clubs that I heard are coming from word of mouth.
> Brown Society
> Socios
> ...


Unidos from YC should be there also :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Dec 14 2004, 12:13 PM
> *Unidos from YC should be there also  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2505634[/snapback]​*


Ya dije eso


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:roflmao: edgar i saw you fly over to off topic to rub one off real quick


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 14 2004, 12:15 PM
> *Ya dije eso
> [snapback]2505644[/snapback]​*


Have you guys heard from Independant cc? I haven't seen them in a while.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 13 2004, 05:03 PM
> *Dumps and G Lo STOP IT!!! Im getting pissed cause I missed the good ol days. I guess I came along too late (born in 1977) I can only imagine what the lowrider scene of the late 70's and 80's looked like  :thumbsup:   I do remember showing up to miller park back in '94 or '95 when I first got my Bonnie and remember being impressed by how many cars there was. The park was not full but I say it was at least 1/2 or 3/4 full. Dayum, even the mid 90's lowrider scene was still all right, I was there. It's the late 90's and the 2000's where its been going to hell. I say we bring back them days on the 9th and maybe start a new lowriding chapter for the 2000's
> [snapback]2501658[/snapback]​*


damn, im getting goose bumps just thinking about it :biggrin: :biggrin: . i was born in 81 so i really missed out. i never went to miller park even during the 90's. the most packed i've seen it was for laymlow's bbq in whihc all kinds of rides showed up. hopefully this turnout will be better. my only lowrider experiences from back in the days have been cruising with my brother in his bonneville in the 90's. not being able to cruise with him whenever i wanted to (for a number of reasons) and only on certain occasions, really made me want to get switched up lowrider of my own one day. cant wait, see you guys at the bbq :biggrin:  .


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 13 2004, 06:22 PM
> *After the BBQ maybe sometime in spring early summer, we should do something like that in Y.C.  Get the lowrider scene happening again in the 530.
> [snapback]2502092[/snapback]​*


just let me know when and where and im down. i'll pitch in for whatever and be there with the 66 :thumbsup: .


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 12:17 PM
> *:roflmao: edgar i saw you fly over to off topic to rub one off real quick
> [snapback]2505652[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: uffin: She's bad ass!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

if you guys have anything in yuba city let me know. 

I went there with my homegirl and she got butthurt when we went to that mall. There was ass everywhere. :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Dec 14 2004, 12:19 PM
> *damn, im getting goose bumps just thinking about it  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .  i was born in 81 so i really missed out.  i never went to miller park even during the 90's.  the most packed i've seen it was for laymlow's bbq in whihc all kinds of rides showed up.  hopefully this turnout will be better.  my only lowrider experiences from back in the days have been cruising with my brother in his bonneville in the 90's.  not being able to cruise with him whenever i wanted to (for a number of reasons) and only on certain occasions, really made me want to get switched up lowrider of my own one day.  cant wait, see you guys at the bbq  :biggrin:   .
> [snapback]2505662[/snapback]​*


Just say it, it was cause of my old lady. I'd take her instead of you. Can any one blame me? :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 14 2004, 12:18 PM
> *Have you guys heard from Independant cc?  I haven't seen them in a while.
> [snapback]2505653[/snapback]​*


They've been laying low, real low. I only see them every once in a while and haven't seen them out in their rides in a long time!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

That's not a problem the cutlass is registered. Just to let you know the definition of a circus car is a car that goes up and stays up. If it comes back down it's not a circus car.







> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 14 2004, 06:57 AM
> *Especially if the hoppers are NOT circus hoppers and can be Driven,NOT trailered!
> [snapback]2504835[/snapback]​*


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 12:26 PM
> *if you guys have anything in yuba city let me know.
> 
> I went there with my homegirl and she got butthurt when we went to that mall. There was ass everywhere. :uh:
> [snapback]2505698[/snapback]​*


You sure you had the right mall bro? You sure you weren't at the Galleria? That's were all the ass is.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 14 2004, 12:32 PM
> *That's not a problem the cutlass is registered. Just to let you know the definition of a circus car is a car that goes up and stays up. If it comes back down it's not a circus car.
> [snapback]2505731[/snapback]​*


Seen pics of that Cutlass, that thing gets UP! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 13 2004, 09:34 PM
> *So I haven't heard is anyone hopping or what?
> [snapback]2502864[/snapback]​*


i know Dumps will be hopping his cutty, he's always down for a hop :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Dec 14 2004, 12:22 PM
> *just let me know when and where and im down.  i'll pitch in for whatever and be there with the 66  :thumbsup: .
> [snapback]2505674[/snapback]​*


Yeah bro it'd be cool if all the car clubs in Y.C. throw a BBQ and invite other clubs. Try to get the unity back you know.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Where just trying to put it down for Sac and Nor Cal. Were kind of pissed off at lowrider magazine. The new issue from Las Vegas has a little picture of the car and we took the world title. They gave a bigger picture to a car that didn't even place. But that's how lowrider magazine has always been. Not that much love for Nor Cal.






> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 14 2004, 11:34 AM
> *Seen pics of that Cutlass, that thing gets UP!  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> [snapback]2505742[/snapback]​*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 14 2004, 04:47 PM
> *Where just trying to put it down for Sac and Nor Cal.
> [snapback]2505795[/snapback]​*


And for that i give you this


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I want to see that in person on the 9th. What's up!






> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 12:59 PM
> *And for that i give you this
> [snapback]2506043[/snapback]​*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Let us all get a smile. 





> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 01:05 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2506081[/snapback]​*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

The broad i was gonna bring, got back with her nortenio boyfriend :dunno:


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 02:34 PM
> *The broad i was gonna bring, got back with her nortenio boyfriend  :dunno:
> [snapback]2506190[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown: i invited some females from sac,fuck you, you left us at the last bbq in san jo :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

But little does she know that im a celeberity..

"Dont look at me puppet" :uh:


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 02:37 PM
> *But little does she know that im a celeberity..
> 
> "Dont look at me puppet" :uh:
> [snapback]2506200[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigsexy408_@Dec 14 2004, 06:37 PM
> *:thumbsdown: i invited some females from sac,fuck you, you left us at the last bbq in san jo  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2506199[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :0 you bringin some hynas fool???


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 02:39 PM
> *:biggrin:  :0 you bringin some hynas fool???
> [snapback]2506204[/snapback]​*


im tryin i might have to import some from san jo , but i dont wanna drive with chicken heads all the way down there :thumbsdown: thats like 2 and a half hours of i gotta go pee are we there yet :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 14 2004, 12:47 PM
> *Where just trying to put it down for Sac and Nor Cal. Were kind of pissed off at lowrider magazine. The new issue from Las Vegas has a little picture of the car and we took the world title. They gave a bigger picture to a car that didn't even place. But that's how lowrider magazine has always been. Not that much love for Nor Cal.
> [snapback]2505795[/snapback]​*


That's BS, but then again who is LRM for us to be trippin over besides a big corporate sell out. :thumbsdown: Keep doing your thing and fuck LRM. Hey do you know what Dave (The one who used to hop the single pump '63 with the world record back in the early 90's) is up to?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 02:37 PM
> *But little does she know that im a celeberity..
> 
> "Dont look at me puppet" :uh:
> [snapback]2506200[/snapback]​*


Easy there, JD!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

The cutlass belongs to Dave. I've been doing this for years with him. He's just been kicking back. He only comes out when fools are talking shit. He broke the world double pump record at the Las Vegas Supershow(73inches).







> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 14 2004, 01:41 PM
> *That's BS, but then again who is LRM for us to be trippin over besides a big corporate sell out.  :thumbsdown: Keep doing your thing and fuck LRM. Hey do you know what Dave (The one who used to hop the single pump '63 with the world record back in the early 90's) is up to?
> [snapback]2506213[/snapback]​*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 02:34 PM
> *The broad i was gonna bring, got back with her nortenio boyfriend  :dunno:
> [snapback]2506190[/snapback]​*


Weren't you gonna bring Tomasa? And if so wasn't she with that one guy with the *CLEAN-ASS* '61 rag top and the Excursion with something like 4-15's? Wasn't he from Lolystics? Or are we talking about some other girl? :dunno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I wasnt bringin her, i emailed her to come through with streetlow and the lolystics family.

shes fine as hell. yeah she is with that guy. Lets just say i edited my posts when i found out :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 14 2004, 02:47 PM
> *The cutlass belongs to Dave. I've been doing this for years with him. He's just been kicking back. He only comes out when fools are talking shit. He broke the world double pump record at the Las Vegas Supershow(73inches).
> [snapback]2506239[/snapback]​*


Ey bro, I've asked you before and I'll ask you again....wassup with Hector Sanchez? You still keep in touch with him? He once told me he worked for Dave as well back when he had his shop there in Sac. Hector was hella cool, but I haven't seen him since about '98 when he still had that '59 (Freky 59).


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 02:49 PM
> *I wasnt bringin her, i emailed her to come through with streetlow and the lolystics family.
> 
> shes fine as hell. yeah she is with that guy. Lets just say i edited my posts when i found out :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2506248[/snapback]​*


I should so the same, huh? Hold on...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I just talked to him last night. He will be their on the 9th. He works for UPS. He has a sick ass corvette.







> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 14 2004, 01:50 PM
> *Ey bro, I've asked you before and I'll ask you again....wassup with Hector Sanchez? You still keep in touch with him? He once told me he worked for Dave as well back when he had his shop there in Sac. Hector was hella cool, but I haven't seen him since about '98 when he still had that '59 (Freky 59).
> [snapback]2506252[/snapback]​*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 14 2004, 02:50 PM
> *I should so the same, huh? Hold on...
> [snapback]2506257[/snapback]​*


Im cool


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 14 2004, 02:52 PM
> *I just talked to him last night. He will be their on the 9th. He works for UPS. He has a sick ass corvette.
> [snapback]2506268[/snapback]​*


Yeah, hes been with them for at least 10 years. He was the one who originally juiced my Bonneville. I met you there at his parent's pad the day I went to pick it up. I didn't know shit back then and regreted juicing my ride soon after because of the used set up I threw in there. That was a long time ago and now look back and laugh at my self for being young and stupid. Either way, I have good memories of Hector and haven't spoken to him since '96. I dont know if you remember my Bonnie (I posted it a few pages back), but the thing is still in one piece after 8 years. Also, I don't know if you remember but the day I wen't to pick it up It had no juice at all, Hector tried jumping it out of the trunk of his '59 and my POS started to smoke, ha ha!! I was trippin that night and hella strssing. Dayum the memories!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

hey is there anyone that is in desperate need of anything at auto zone??


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 03:00 PM
> *hey is there anyone that is in desperate need of anything at auto zone??
> [snapback]2506312[/snapback]​*



me<------------------but it's a big list though. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

pm me with anything that will get you on the road


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 03:03 PM
> *pm me with anything that will get you on the road
> [snapback]2506324[/snapback]​*


Do you get a price break or what?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 03:00 PM
> *hey is there anyone that is in desperate need of anything at auto zone??
> [snapback]2506312[/snapback]​*


It ain't stolen is it?? I used to work there and they never did me wrong :angry:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 03:09 PM
> *
> [snapback]2506362[/snapback]​*


 :nono:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 14 2004, 03:13 PM
> *:nono:
> [snapback]2506382[/snapback]​*


I know someone that used to work at Mapco and used to steal all kinds of stuff. That place wasn't a great place to work though.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 14 2004, 03:16 PM
> *I know someone that used to work at Mapco and used to steal all kinds of stuff.  That place wasn't a great place to work though.
> 
> [snapback]2506395[/snapback]​*


Same thing with Yuba City Poop Boys, how you think they went outta business? :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

lets just put it this way. I can get the back door price. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 03:27 PM
> *lets just put it this way. I can get the back door price.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2506439[/snapback]​*


In that case, get me a 700R4 for my El Camino, a 4-bolt main 350 and another 700R4 or a THM 350 for my '54 210 as well


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 14 2004, 03:30 PM
> *In that case, get me a 700R4 for my El Camino, a 4-bolt main 350 and another 700R4 or a THM 350 for my '54 210 as well
> [snapback]2506447[/snapback]​*


I wey casi no quieres nada. :rofl:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Dam, this topic has blown up!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 14 2004, 01:47 PM
> *Where just trying to put it down for Sac and Nor Cal. Were kind of pissed off at lowrider magazine. The new issue from Las Vegas has a little picture of the car and we took the world title. They gave a bigger picture to a car that didn't even place. But that's how lowrider magazine has always been. Not that much love for Nor Cal.
> [snapback]2505795[/snapback]​*



Is that you Raj? WTF you doing on a computer homes? Tell Cat I said what's up and to get his ass on here too.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 03:49 PM
> *I wasnt bringin her, i emailed her to come through with streetlow and the lolystics family.
> 
> shes fine as hell. yeah she is with that guy. Lets just say i edited my posts when i found out :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2506248[/snapback]​*



I know who your talking about. She's alright huh? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 14 2004, 04:45 PM
> *I know who your talking about.  She's alright huh?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2506531[/snapback]​*


Is she from Broaderick???


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

When my boy told me that, i was smashin to work in the Cutlass goin "Fuck i need to edit those" :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 14 2004, 03:53 PM
> *Is she from Broaderick???
> [snapback]2506557[/snapback]​*



Think she's from Oak Park

:cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't know shit about her except seeing her. She is hot though.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 14 2004, 04:53 PM
> *Is she from Broaderick???
> [snapback]2506557[/snapback]​*



Broderick


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 14 2004, 05:25 PM
> *Broderick
> [snapback]2506680[/snapback]​*


My bad homie. :biggrin: Hey, atleast I didn't call it Bedrock....LOL! My father-in-law said he used to hate it when people called it that. He live there some time ago.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

What's up homie? I've been trying to get Gato on here. He's just not into computers.







> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 14 2004, 02:42 PM
> *Is that you Raj?  WTF you doing on a computer homes? Tell Cat I said what's up and to get his ass on here too.
> [snapback]2506515[/snapback]​*


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 14 2004, 05:52 PM
> *What's up homie? I've been trying to get Gato on here. He's just not into computers.
> [snapback]2506801[/snapback]​*



Ahh shit. You ridin to Miller? I


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 14 2004, 05:37 PM
> *My bad homie.  :biggrin:  Hey, atleast I didn't call it Bedrock....LOL!  My father-in-law said he used to hate it when people called it that.  He live there some time ago.
> [snapback]2506738[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: i know uncle bob hates it :roflmao:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 14 2004, 05:37 PM
> *My bad homie.  :biggrin:  Hey, atleast I didn't call it Bedrock....LOL!  My father-in-law said he used to hate it when people called it that.  He live there some time ago.
> [snapback]2506738[/snapback]​*



Yeah, I got a homegirl at work that still calls it that too. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 01:37 PM
> *But little does she know that im a celeberity..
> 
> "Dont look at me puppet" :uh:
> [snapback]2506200[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Heres me in "White In Chicano Out"


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 04:05 PM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]2506846[/snapback]​*


If you want I can give Tomasa a call to see if she will be going out there on the 9th? Shes married to her bodygard Phillip. Hes got that 61 rag top and escursion.
Good people.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 04:06 PM
> *Heres me in "White In Chicano Out"
> [snapback]2506853[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 14 2004, 09:08 PM
> *If you want I can give Tomasa a call to see if she will be going out there on the 9th?  Shes married to her bodygard Phillip.  Hes got that 61 rag top and escursion.
> Good people.
> [snapback]2506861[/snapback]​*


yeah please do. theyre cool ive only met them once in brentwood a couple years ago i think.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Depands on if I get a hood and have it painted in time. The other day I was rolling and my hood flew open. Messed it up bad. I was lucky it was only the hood. If I find one this week it shouldn't be a problem on making it for the 9th.







> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 14 2004, 03:53 PM
> *Ahh shit.  You ridin to Miller?  I
> [snapback]2506803[/snapback]​*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Their going, I'm in the same club as Philp.







> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 04:13 PM
> *yeah please do. theyre cool ive only met them once in brentwood a couple years ago i think.
> [snapback]2506872[/snapback]​*


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 14 2004, 05:38 PM
> *Their going, I'm in the same club as Philp.
> [snapback]2506966[/snapback]​*


Just out of curiosity...where are you looking for a new hood at?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I'm looking for a hood for my 64 in the Sacramento area. I don't want a new hood cause I heard and I've seen them. They don't fit to good.






> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 14 2004, 04:43 PM
> *Just out of curiosity...where are you looking for a new hood at?
> [snapback]2506980[/snapback]​*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

64 you own the black rag with red guts i think??from lo lystics?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

You got it.






> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 04:47 PM
> *64 you own the black rag with red guts i think??from lo lystics?
> [snapback]2506991[/snapback]​*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

That car is hard as fuck. Dont ever lift it bro.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I almost made that mistake. I had another frame wrapped and all of the suspension chromed. I ended up selling it all, because everyone was telling me not to lift it.







> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 05:09 PM
> *That car is hard as fuck. Dont ever lift it bro.
> [snapback]2507070[/snapback]​*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

yeah its a trip because its like some impalas are meant to lift and some arent. it really depends on how clean it is and how og it looks in my opinion. They did a killer job on your interior and the paint doesnt have a blemish at all. If you guys need anything let me know bro. I live in the same town as bow tie classics.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 14 2004, 05:16 PM
> *I almost made that mistake. I had another frame wrapped and all of the suspension chromed. I ended up selling it all, because everyone was telling me not to lift it.
> [snapback]2507102[/snapback]​*


You ani't got a pic to post, for us that haven't seen it?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I was up their Sunday buying some parts from Paul. My car was painted by Harvey in Tracy. He is the guy who painted Strictly Business the first time it won lowrider car of the year.




> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 05:19 PM
> *yeah its a trip because its like some impalas are meant to lift and some arent. it really depends on how clean it is and how og it looks in my opinion. They did a killer job on your interior and the paint doesnt have a blemish at all. If you guys need anything let me know bro. I live in the same town as bow tie classics.
> [snapback]2507112[/snapback]​*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

who did the airbrushing on the 61?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Edgar check out the way they trim their trees in the backyard. And the patio furniture.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 14 2004, 07:20 PM
> *You ani't got a pic to post, for us that haven't seen it?
> [snapback]2507116[/snapback]​*


I wish I had a pic, cause this ride is clean.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 05:09 PM
> *That car is hard as fuck. Dont ever lift it bro.
> [snapback]2507070[/snapback]​*



Well, if you found out what he paid for it, you would be mad as hell. I know I was because I was looking for just about anything at the same time he found the 64. And it was clean then!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

If your talking about the 61 rag. The guy who did the murals his name is GeorgieO. He does good work but if you feel like waiting along time I will give you his number. I'm talking long, like years.





> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 05:29 PM
> *who did the airbrushing on the 61?
> [snapback]2507149[/snapback]​*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

As soon as I get a minute I will scan one to my computer and then post it.







> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 14 2004, 05:20 PM
> *You ani't got a pic to post, for us that haven't seen it?
> [snapback]2507116[/snapback]​*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 14 2004, 03:34 PM
> *I wey casi no quieres nada.  :rofl:
> [snapback]2506464[/snapback]​*


If youre gonna do something wrong, might as well go for broke, que no? I guess I coulda asked for an air freshener but why waste everybody's time on nick nack shit like that?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 14 2004, 08:35 PM
> *If your talking about the 61 rag. The guy who did the murals his name is GeorgieO. He does good work but if you feel like waiting along time I will give you his number. I'm talking long, like years.
> [snapback]2507378[/snapback]​*


I did hear this guy takes forever.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 14 2004, 08:31 PM
> *I did hear this guy takes forever.
> [snapback]2507637[/snapback]​*


Any one of you guys ever hear of Sleepy? His real name is George Guzman I believe. I know his last name is Guzman for sure. The guy has mad talent when it comes to air brushing, tattooing and just drawing. He used to work for Aztlan Graphics (T-shirts) up in Chico and then started his own company Tru Image. He's the one that made the shirt with the UFW thunder bird and a '64 on the bottom with some cholo in the middle and it says "Represent" in script type of writing. I've seen some of the work he's done on rides and the homie gets down!! he's from up here in the 530 (YC) but last I heard hes working in a tattoo shop outta Oakland (I can't recall the name of the shop).  

I also got a cousin who's an OG in the lowrider game, but he's far away from here (San Diego). He's rolled with Amigos CC for a loooong time and currently has a '38 Chevy named "El Chicano". He used to do paint but I guess lately he's stuck to pinstriping. I've seen some of the airbrushing he's done (on his '38) and he does an all right job.  Too bad I haven't kept close touch with him  Anyways, for those of you who want to check out his site and his work, go to www.victorcordero.com


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:thumbsup: 

The blue one was philip's too.


----------



## Mr. Lil Man (Nov 18, 2004)

Check OUt www.skitsoentertainment.com and www.knowaboutit.com 

We tha' Sickest in Northern Kali Throwin' it down for the Brown.

Mr. Lil Man and Baby Huey, UnKle D', Lil Mikey and more!

Performing at shows comin' to yo' area for booking contact, (530) 315-1701 or [email protected]


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 14 2004, 01:32 PM
> *That's not a problem the cutlass is registered. Just to let you know the definition of a circus car is a car that goes up and stays up. If it comes back down it's not a circus car.
> [snapback]2505731[/snapback]​*



thanks thats good to know :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Does Phillip still own that blue one?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 14 2004, 08:41 PM
> *Does Phillip still own that blue one?
> [snapback]2507858[/snapback]​*



I do not think so.


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 14 2004, 07:16 PM
> *I almost made that mistake. I had another frame wrapped and all of the suspension chromed. I ended up selling it all, because everyone was telling me not to lift it.
> [snapback]2507102[/snapback]​*



is that the one under MAXs car?????????


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> I did hear this guy takes forever.
> [snapback]2507637[/snapback]​[/quote
> 
> YEAH YOUR RIGHT GEORGIO DOES TAKE A MINUTE ON HIS WORK BUT HE PUTS ITS DOWN WHEN HES DONE.JUST LOOK AT THE 61 THATS ONE BAD ASS CAR WITH THOSE MURALS.THATS MY PRIMOS RIDE LOLISTICS IS A BAD ASSS CLUB FOR ANY CONTENDERS TO BEAT.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I know sleepy he's down tattoo work on some of my homies. He get's down, I don't know how he is time wise.





quote=BROWN SOCIETY CC,Dec 14 2004, 07:50 PM]
Any one of you guys ever hear of Sleepy? His real name is George Guzman I believe. I know his last name is Guzman for sure. The guy has mad talent when it comes to air brushing, tattooing and just drawing. He used to work for Aztlan Graphics (T-shirts) up in Chico and then started his own company Tru Image. He's the one that made the shirt with the UFW thunder bird and a '64 on the bottom with some cholo in the middle and it says "Represent" in script type of writing. I've seen some of the work he's done on rides and the homie gets down!! he's from up here in the 530 (YC) but last I heard hes working in a tattoo shop outta Oakland (I can't recall the name of the shop).  

I also got a cousin who's an OG in the lowrider game, but he's far away from here (San Diego). He's rolled with Amigos CC for a loooong time and currently has a '38 Chevy named "El Chicano". He used to do paint but I guess lately he's stuck to pinstriping. I've seen some of the airbrushing he's done (on his '38) and he does an all right job.  Too bad I haven't kept close touch with him  Anyways, for those of you who want to check out his site and his work, go to www.victorcordero.com 
[snapback]2507677[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

He used to. He sold right before he got the 61.





> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 14 2004, 08:41 PM
> *Does Phillip still own that blue one?
> [snapback]2507858[/snapback]​*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

That's it.





> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Dec 14 2004, 08:50 PM
> *is that the one under MAXs car?????????
> [snapback]2507902[/snapback]​*


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 14 2004, 06:36 PM
> *Depands on if I get a hood and have it painted in time. The other day I was rolling and my hood flew open. Messed it up bad. I was lucky it was only the hood. If I find one this week it shouldn't be a problem on making it for the 9th.
> [snapback]2506961[/snapback]​*



whats up Raj most likely have a hood 4 you in my back yard. what you lookin to pay ?????


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just depands on what kind of shape it's in. It has to be clean.







> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Dec 14 2004, 09:29 PM
> *whats up Raj most likely have a hood 4 you in my back yard. what you lookin to pay ?????
> [snapback]2508047[/snapback]​*


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

HiLow cut :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 15 2004, 03:03 AM
> *HiLow cut:biggrin:
> [snapback]2508163[/snapback]​*


aww come on robert, link dont work.

check this one out though:

http://f2.pg.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/swiper.../videos&.src=bc

:biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Dec 14 2004, 10:41 PM
> *aww come on robert, link dont work.
> 
> check this one out though:
> ...



The site might be down for a little while. Try again later.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 14 2004, 10:03 AM
> *I'd love to barbeque some of that rump roast on my grill
> [snapback]2505035[/snapback]​*



That's all YOU men think about is "ass"! How pityfull... :guns:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 14 2004, 01:47 PM
> *Where just trying to put it down for Sac and Nor Cal. Were kind of pissed off at lowrider magazine. The new issue from Las Vegas has a little picture of the car and we took the world title. They gave a bigger picture to a car that didn't even place. But that's how lowrider magazine has always been. Not that much love for Nor Cal.
> [snapback]2505795[/snapback]​*



If you don't have $$$$$$$ the pic of your ride will not be published. That is just how Lowrider Magazine is... ALL about $$$$$$$$ to them. They used to publish lots of pics all Northern Calif ((Sacramento , & Stockton) Lowriders, but dayum that was like forever ago.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

First one did not work so try again.
HiLow cut


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 07:29 PM
> *Edgar check out the way they trim their trees in the backyard. And the patio furniture.
> [snapback]2507149[/snapback]​*



:wave: Excuse me Mr. Showtime916,

I find it very offensive that you post pics of women like that. :nono: :nono: You have to realize that MEN are not the only one who read and post messages to this website. Please be considerate in the future. 

Thank you!


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 14 2004, 09:25 AM
> *I guess if you want to come down and check out the cars, just bring yourself. If you want to hang out with a few of your friends and check out the cars and activities, get your bbq and something for you to cook up and kick it.
> Where are you from?
> [snapback]2504911[/snapback]​*


From the Bay Area homie, Bay Riderz Car Club to be exact. I would bring my car but it won't be ready by then but it's still coo to go check out some other rides and kick it with fellow riders you know.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Dec 15 2004, 01:21 AM
> *:wave:  Excuse me Mr. Showtime916,
> 
> I find it very offensive that you post pics of women like that.  :nono:  :nono:  You have to realize that MEN are not the only one who read and post messages to this website. Please be considerate in the future.
> ...


Cry me a freakin RIVER.

Dont like what you are watching,TURN THE CHANNEL!








Here is one of my favorites.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 07:32 PM
> *Edgar check out the way they trim their trees in the backyard. And the patio furniture.
> [snapback]2507156[/snapback]​*


NOW THATS what im TALKING ABOUT!!!!!If there is ONE thing i can appreciate,Its a beautiful women with a BIG ASS!!!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Dec 15 2004, 12:02 AM
> *That's all YOU men think about is "ass"! How pityfull...  :guns:
> [snapback]2508331[/snapback]​*


Just cause I like old school rides (like from the 50's) don't mean I'm in the 50's, I guess I should have just said "Gee, Wally, she's a looker"? :dunno: Different strokes for different folks. I respect your opinion and mostly every one elses on LIL.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 15 2004, 07:43 AM
> *Cry me a freakin RIVER.
> 
> Dont like what you are watching,TURN THE CHANNEL!
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 14 2004, 06:32 PM
> *Edgar check out the way they trim their trees in the backyard. And the patio furniture.
> [snapback]2507156[/snapback]​*


Oh and Scott, that's  :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

i liked the patio furniture :dunno:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMP65_@Dec 15 2004, 12:46 AM
> *From the Bay Area homie, Bay Riderz Car Club to be exact. I would bring my car but it won't be ready by then but it's still coo to go check out some other rides and kick it with fellow riders you know.
> [snapback]2508490[/snapback]​*



Cool, yeah, come down and check out all the cars and meet us. It is cool seeing riderz come from all areas. Do you know how to get to the park? Let us know if you do not.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I cant believe how big the topic blew up. :uh:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Dec 15 2004, 01:21 AM
> *:wave:  Excuse me Mr. Showtime916,
> 
> I find it very offensive that you post pics of women like that.  :nono:  :nono:  You have to realize that MEN are not the only one who read and post messages to this website. Please be considerate in the future.
> ...


 First of all, if you dont like it then get the FUCK off this site. This is a site where people can come to together and share the same interest, not only cars but, females, little do you know most of these men have wives and girlfriends. Shit if I saw some naked pics of guys I would be looking to, shit they r men.Get to stepping.... :twak:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Its cool. I respect Lissete and G-lo enough to chill. They are both sacramento riders and I respect that. 

Ill just move it to off topic :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2004, 10:46 AM
> *Its cool. I respect Lissete and G-lo enough to chill. They are both sacramento riders and I respect that.
> 
> Ill just move it to off topic :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2509223[/snapback]​*


 Nah you shouldnt have to move anywhere! I understand you respecting them an all, but if they dont like what they see, then they dont have to look. Simple as that, I dont see them tripping off the pics all over off topic. :angry:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2004, 10:46 AM
> *Its cool. I respect Lissete and G-lo enough to chill. They are both sacramento riders and I respect that.
> 
> Ill just move it to off topic :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2509223[/snapback]​*


Why should it come down to that.Now your the one getting pimped.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

maybe i should post things like this :dunno:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2004, 11:35 AM
> *maybe i should post things like this :dunno:
> [snapback]2509383[/snapback]​*


Showtime you my dog!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Dec 15 2004, 10:40 AM
> *Showtime you my dog!
> [snapback]2509404[/snapback]​*


Woof Woof!! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2004, 11:35 AM
> *maybe i should post things like this :dunno:
> [snapback]2509383[/snapback]​*


Nah,I like the ass shots better.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Dec 15 2004, 02:40 PM
> *Showtime you my dog!
> [snapback]2509404[/snapback]​*


 :0 Hoooooooooooowl


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 15 2004, 02:43 PM
> *Nah,I like the ass shots better.
> [snapback]2509415[/snapback]​*


like this


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2004, 11:45 AM
> *:0 Hoooooooooooowl
> [snapback]2509423[/snapback]​*


 KISSES! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Dec 15 2004, 03:15 PM
> *KISSES! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2509495[/snapback]​*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2004, 11:46 AM
> *like this
> [snapback]2509425[/snapback]​*


I love me some Vida!


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 15 2004, 11:35 AM
> *I love me some Vida!
> [snapback]2509557[/snapback]​*


That girl is hella hot. I've seen her in magazines and other shit. What is she, an actress, model, porno star?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

model i guess. shes fine though.


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 15 2004, 11:43 AM
> *Woof Woof!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2509412[/snapback]​*


 LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL....here is my 2 cents... I don't trip off this shit, actually i think this is funny to me. How, yes most of you are married or comitted to serious relationships are hauling to these pictures..but i bet you anything, that if your WOMAN, was sitting right next to you, you woudn't be making these coments. And i know that scot respects me, as i do, shit i know that if you where with that girl that you called be a while back about you wanting a hook up on bridal stuff, you woudln't be posting this shit. I don't hate on these girls, shit if you have it flaunt it, but i do agree some girls are out of hand. AND BELIVE THAT THEY DON"T HAVE NO RESPECT FOR THEM SELF'S. Either you didn't get much attention when you where young or you just want attention? I don't know. But any way...its all good...Scot.... pinche guero...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2004, 03:51 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2510482[/snapback]​*


Showtime....got 2 big ol pots of rice for you for the amount you want to spend. That gonna be enough?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

<-----------Hey you guys like my pet....she is too cute... :cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 15 2004, 07:58 PM
> *Showtime....got 2 big ol pots of rice for you for the amount you want to spend.  That gonna be enough?
> [snapback]2510506[/snapback]​*


Nah it wont be enough but bring it anyway :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Dec 15 2004, 08:00 PM
> *<-----------Hey you guys like my pet....she is too cute... :cheesy:
> [snapback]2510508[/snapback]​*


The turtles dope. Its gonna be huge in about 2 years.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2004, 04:03 PM
> *Nah it wont be enough but bring it anyway :roflmao:
> [snapback]2510517[/snapback]​*



Damn man, either you guys got some good eaters or you expecting an army.
:around:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Dec 15 2004, 03:43 PM
> *WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL....here is my 2 cents... I don't trip off this shit, actually i think this is funny to me.  How, yes most of you are married or comitted to serious relationships are hauling to these pictures..but i bet you anything, that if your WOMAN, was sitting right next to you, you woudn't be making these coments.  And i know that scot respects me, as i do, shit i know that if you where with that girl that you called be a  while back about you wanting a hook up on bridal stuff, you woudln't be posting this shit.  I don't hate on these girls, shit if you have it flaunt it, but i do agree some girls are out of hand.  AND BELIVE THAT THEY DON"T HAVE NO RESPECT FOR THEM SELF'S.  Either you didn't get much attention when you where young or you just want attention?  I don't know.  But any way...its all good...Scot.... pinche guero...
> [snapback]2510459[/snapback]​*


*BUSTED!! * :0 :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 15 2004, 04:04 PM
> *Damn man, either you guys got some good eaters or you expecting an army.
> :around:
> [snapback]2510525[/snapback]​*


It's not that, it's that my cousin "VIC'S 79" is showing up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Dec 15 2004, 04:00 PM
> *<-----------Hey you guys like my pet....she is too cute... :cheesy:
> [snapback]2510508[/snapback]​*


Turtle soup on the 9th anyone?? :biggrin: 


J/K Lissette


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 15 2004, 04:11 PM
> *It's not that, it's that my cousin "VIC'S 79" is showing up  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2510535[/snapback]​*


Oh shit.....better go catch alot more turtles than for that turtle soup

:roflmao: :roflmao: :around:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 15 2004, 08:04 PM
> *Damn man, either you guys got some good eaters or you expecting an army.
> :around:
> [snapback]2510525[/snapback]​*


Even though i lost 30 pounds, i still kept the UCE appetite. :uh: 

One thing were known for is shutting down buffets, and barbequeing till dawn. 

Ask kita about the garbage can being filled with meat and sauce, and how it spilt in the van on the way to the barbeque. :biggrin: My homeboy told me that shit.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2004, 04:18 PM
> *Even though i lost 30 pounds, i still kept the UCE appetite.  :uh:
> 
> One thing were known for is shutting down buffets, and barbequeing till dawn.
> ...


Well then bro, screw the meat I'm suppose to get you, you might wanna drive a little north of Lincoln and kill yourself a cow or 2.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: No shit. I should steal a goat and make birria. :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2004, 04:28 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: No shit. I should steal a goat and make birria. :roflmao:
> [snapback]2510595[/snapback]​*


Not that goat though, it has mad talent


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 15 2004, 08:32 PM
> *Not that goat though, it has mad talent
> [snapback]2510611[/snapback]​*


That guy was at Denios doing tricks in trade for underwear and oranges.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2004, 04:33 PM
> *That guy was at Denios doing tricks in trade for underwear and oranges.
> [snapback]2510617[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2004, 04:33 PM
> *That guy was at Denios doing tricks in trade for underwear and oranges.
> [snapback]2510617[/snapback]​*


Think you can book him for the BBQ and maybe other events down the line? You got the hook up with him Showtime?

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Yeah Ill see what i can do. But until then I met some wannabe nortenio at el remate who does portraits. 

Heres one of max hittin back bumper....


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 15 2004, 05:12 PM
> *Turtle soup on the 9th anyone??  :biggrin:
> J/K Lissette
> [snapback]2510540[/snapback]​*


That's funny....LOL!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

You guys had me rollin there for a bit. :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 15 2004, 01:48 AM
> *You got it.
> [snapback]2506995[/snapback]​*


Hey bro did you used to kick it with a guy in Northgate who had a green flaked 65 back in the mid 90's??? If so then I remember your 64, I used to see you guys down the street from my parents house. I was like 12 back then. Seeing your guys cars was like an inspiration to me.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 15 2004, 06:57 PM
> *Hey bro did you used to kick it with a guy in Northgate who had a green flaked 65 back in the mid 90's???  If so then I remember your 64, I used to see you guys down the street from my parents house.  I was like 12 back then.  Seeing your guys cars was like an inspiration to me.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2511279[/snapback]​*


Green flaked 65 with hydraulics? If it is the one I am thinking of, that was Jay. Did he have a speed boat outside in the driveway? If that is the one, then you have got to remember seeing a light blue cutlass that was over there a lot at the time. The cutlass was mine back then. It had 2 pumps with 8 batteries and 8 dumps and a white continental kit. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 15 2004, 06:51 AM
> *  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2508880[/snapback]​*



I KNOW IM GOING TO GET IN TROUBLE BUT TURN HER AROUND NEXT TIME. I KNOW MY LADY G-LO DOESNT LIKE IT BUT YOU HAVE TO ADMIT THATS SOME NICE RUMP ROAST BRING IT TO THE PARK. I HOPE I HAVE A BED TO SLEEP IN TONITE.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 15 2004, 08:57 PM
> *Green flaked 65 with hydraulics? If it is the one I am thinking of, that was Jay. Did he have a speed boat outside in the driveway? If that is the one, then you have got to remember seeing a light blue cutlass that was over there a lot at the time. The cutlass was mine back then. It had 2 pumps with 8 batteries and 8 dumps and a white continental kit. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2511622[/snapback]​*


I THINK I KNOW WHO YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT HIS NAME IS MOE HE WAS THE BADDDEST PAINTER FROM NORTHGATE. HE HAD A BOMB TO CANDY RED 49 FLEETLINE IS WAS SICK.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 15 2004, 09:40 PM
> *I THINK I KNOW WHO YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT HIS NAME IS MOE HE WAS THE BADDDEST PAINTER FROM NORTHGATE. HE HAD A BOMB TO CANDY RED 49 FLEETLINE IS WAS SICK.
> [snapback]2511848[/snapback]​*



Yeah, that is him but the owner of the 65 was jay, his nephew. I think moe gave the 65 to jay. I think he also painted the multi color 63. That 63 is still around now.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Dec 15 2004, 03:00 PM
> *<-----------Hey you guys like my pet....she is too cute... :cheesy:
> [snapback]2510508[/snapback]​*



It is very small looking. I think you should put it in a cage with a rabbit. :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

That was me and my homie Jay. He has a 73 caprice convertible know.






> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 15 2004, 06:57 PM
> *Hey bro did you used to kick it with a guy in Northgate who had a green flaked 65 back in the mid 90's???  If so then I remember your 64, I used to see you guys down the street from my parents house.  I was like 12 back then.  Seeing your guys cars was like an inspiration to me.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2511279[/snapback]​*


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 15 2004, 10:46 AM
> *Its cool. I respect Lissete and G-lo enough to chill. They are both sacramento riders and I respect that.
> 
> Ill just move it to off topic :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2509223[/snapback]​*


At least Showtime916 has enough "balls" :thumbsup: to admit that he has some respect for women and is apologizing. Not much I can say for the rest.... 

Apology accepted.....


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 15 2004, 11:36 PM
> *
> I KNOW IM GOING TO GET IN TROUBLE BUT TURN HER AROUND NEXT TIME. I KNOW MY LADY G-LO DOESNT LIKE  IT BUT YOU HAVE TO ADMIT THATS SOME NICE RUMP ROAST BRING  IT TO THE PARK. I HOPE I HAVE A BED TO SLEEP IN TONITE.
> [snapback]2511827[/snapback]​*





WHAT??? My ass isn't good enough for you? :dunno: Ohhhhhhhhhhhh k........... You better enjoy your last night on the bed!! From now its the couch for you MR. Koolaid.... :buttkick: LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Dec 16 2004, 02:59 AM
> *At least Showtime916 has enough "balls" :thumbsup:  to admit that he has some respect for women and is apologizing.  Not much I can say for the rest....
> 
> Apology accepted.....
> [snapback]2512139[/snapback]​*


Why dont you admit that you were the one acting childish about the pics?
I dont have to apologize to NO ONE.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 15 2004, 04:12 PM
> *Turtle soup on the 9th anyone??  :biggrin:
> J/K Lissette
> [snapback]2510540[/snapback]​*



:angry: :guns: ...don't make me... :buttkick: .... :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 15 2004, 11:01 PM
> *It is very small looking. I think you should put it in a cage with a rabbit. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2511874[/snapback]​*



hahahahahahahaha....NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Max i dont need a ride to the next meeting. Thanks :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Heres me smackin bumper in lincoln. 70 inches. single pump.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Dude...you are such a nerd... :dunno: :twak: ....... :angel:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Dec 16 2004, 05:23 PM
> *Dude...you are such a nerd... :dunno:  :twak: ....... :angel:
> [snapback]2513329[/snapback]​*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

edgars new project for 05.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

dumps takin a nap :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 16 2004, 01:43 PM
> *edgars new project for 05.
> [snapback]2513356[/snapback]​*


You didn't tell me you're selling your ride to Edgar bro.

:roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 16 2004, 01:48 PM
> *You didn't tell me you're selling your ride to Edgar bro.
> 
> :roflmao:
> [snapback]2513378[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm gonna be a ricer now!! That's some american muscle right there, bro.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

You think i should go with a beige phantom top?


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 16 2004, 03:56 PM
> *You think i should go with a beige phantom top?
> [snapback]2513802[/snapback]​*


Forget the phantom top, I like the hottie that's modeling for you. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 16 2004, 04:01 PM
> *Forget the phantom top, I like the hottie that's modeling for you. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2513818[/snapback]​*


STOP POSTING WOMEN ON HERE!!! WERE GONNA GET BUSTED......AGAIN! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: All I got to say is that lowriding and good looking ladies will always go together.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 16 2004, 08:01 PM
> *Forget the phantom top, I like the hottie that's modeling for you. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2513818[/snapback]​*


Thats some tank goin fishing.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 16 2004, 08:08 PM
> *STOP POSTING WOMEN ON HERE!!! WERE GONNA GET BUSTED......AGAIN! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: All I got to say is that lowriding and good looking ladies will always go together.
> [snapback]2513845[/snapback]​*


 i heard that. i will only post one more hyna para los compadres. sorry glo.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 16 2004, 05:57 AM
> *Green flaked 65 with hydraulics? If it is the one I am thinking of, that was Jay. Did he have a speed boat outside in the driveway? If that is the one, then you have got to remember seeing a light blue cutlass that was over there a lot at the time. The cutlass was mine back then. It had 2 pumps with 8 batteries and 8 dumps and a white continental kit. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2511622[/snapback]​*


Yeah I think his name was Jay. Now it think I'm starting to remember your Cutlass. I always remember hecka heads out there hittin switches....


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 16 2004, 07:30 AM
> *That was me and my homie Jay. He has a 73 caprice convertible know.
> [snapback]2511950[/snapback]​*


Damn that was way back then, I still remember seeing your 64 in his driveway and just starring at it. I couldn't belive how clean it was. I think I saw you in Modesto too for Graffiti Nights in like 2001....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Their was the 65,rag64,cutlass,burgandy regal,candy blue 65
That's when it was fun riding miller on Sunday's. You would have to go to the park around 2 in the afternoon just to get a parking spot.







> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 16 2004, 05:19 PM
> *Yeah I think his name was Jay.  Now it think I'm starting to remember your Cutlass.  I always remember hecka heads out there hittin switches....
> [snapback]2514388[/snapback]​*


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 17 2004, 02:23 AM
> *Their was the 65,rag64,cutlass,burgandy regal,candy blue 65
> That's when it was fun riding miller on Sunday's. You would have to go to the park around 2 in the afternoon just to get a parking spot.
> [snapback]2514406[/snapback]​*


I even remember seeing Freaky 59 down the street from my parents house. It's glad to hear that your still in the game. I wish I could have went out to Miller Park back in those days but I was like 12 and I didn't know anyone who could drive. And I lived to damn far..... :angry:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 16 2004, 12:45 PM
> *dumps takin a nap  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2513361[/snapback]​*



Ssshhhh, I am trying to sleep. Like the pillows I made? :roflmao:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 16 2004, 12:43 PM
> *edgars new project for 05.
> [snapback]2513356[/snapback]​*


Damn, edgar, you need to hook me up with one of those wings so that I can hit back bumper when I hop on the freeway. :rofl:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 16 2004, 07:54 PM
> *Damn, edgar, you need to hook me up with one of those wings so that I can hit back bumper when I hop on the freeway. :rofl:
> [snapback]2514690[/snapback]​*


Screw back bumper, bro. You'll be doing some major flips with that thing.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 16 2004, 07:23 PM
> *Their was the 65,rag64,cutlass,burgandy regal,candy blue 65
> That's when it was fun riding miller on Sunday's. You would have to go to the park around 2 in the afternoon just to get a parking spot.
> [snapback]2514406[/snapback]​*


Dam, we need to get it crackin' like that again.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Back then the cops would wait at the enterance of the park and if they new you were lifted you were getting pulled over before you got in. I time in my Delta that I had they pulled me and two other homies with me that had lifted cars and gaves all tickets and took pictures of are setups just in case we tried to fight it in court.









> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 16 2004, 08:05 PM
> *Dam, we need to get it crackin' like that again.
> [snapback]2514880[/snapback]​*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I bet you on the 9th it's going to be off the hook if the weather holds up. But if it is the cops are going to think people are going to start cruising every weekend and they will be waiting.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Dec 16 2004, 01:09 AM
> *WHAT???  My ass isn't good enough for you? :dunno: Ohhhhhhhhhhhh k...........  You better enjoy your last night on the bed!! From now its the couch for you MR. Koolaid.... :buttkick: LMAO    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2512148[/snapback]​*


im sorry g-lo can i sleep in the bed now.you know i like your rump better than the picture.p.s NOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 16 2004, 06:43 AM
> *Why dont you admit that you were the one acting childish about the pics?
> I dont have to apologize to NO ONE.
> [snapback]2512472[/snapback]​*



Was I talking to anyone else?? I thought I was responding to Showtime916........ Huh? I guess the teacher let out the Kindergardeners to have fun on the computer! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 17 2004, 02:14 AM
> *Was I talking to anyone else?? I thought I was responding to Showtime916........ Huh? I guess the teacher let out the Kindergardeners to have fun on the computer!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2515561[/snapback]​*


My bad, Mr Koolaid.. I accidently used your sign-on when I was responding to this.......... awwww person........


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Dec 17 2004, 02:17 AM
> *My bad, Mr Koolaid.. I accidently used your sign-on when I was responding to this.......... awwww person........
> [snapback]2515567[/snapback]​*


Yeah,yeah,Glo,you can TRY and clown if you want.The only reason I dont clown your ass is because my boy James is cool with you and Manuel.I repect the hell out of James,he is one of my good Homies.The Blue Caddi at his shop is mine.Anyone thats a friend of his,I will TRY and show respect to if I am givin that same respect.Im almost always at his shop,and im not hard to find.Any time you wanna see what a....."Kindergardner"looks like.let me know.

You trew out the comment 916 was the ONLY one that had the Balls to appoligze,thats why you got my respnse.Yeah I know you been riding since the 70's,I respect that,but your not a mod so there is no reason to try and regulate.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 16 2004, 11:53 PM
> *Back then the cops would wait at the enterance of the park and if they new you were lifted you were getting pulled over before you got in. I time in my Delta that I had they pulled me and two other homies with me that had lifted cars and gaves all tickets and took pictures of are setups just in case we tried to fight it in court.
> [snapback]2515418[/snapback]​*


Just outta curiousity, what were you written up for? Modified suspension? Unventilated batteries? or what other kinda BS? :uh:


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 16 2004, 06:33 PM
> *I even remember seeing Freaky 59 down the street from my parents house...[snapback]2514445[/snapback]​*


Speaking of that car...

Whatever happened to Hector Sanchez?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by insYder_@Dec 17 2004, 09:13 AM
> *Speaking of that car...
> 
> Whatever happened to Hector Sanchez?
> [snapback]2516196[/snapback]​*


I asked a few pages back. I guess he's gonna be at the park on the 9th. Just ask 64rag.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

im still learning the scene but whos hector sanchez?


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 17 2004, 09:44 AM
> *im still learning the scene but whos hector sanchez?
> [snapback]2516365[/snapback]​*


Former Prez of New Inspiration CC..

Hector booty hopping his car from WAAAAAAAAY back in the day.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Everything you just said and more. One time some homies from Stockton came down and their was about six of us battling down broadway. Got a reckless driving ticket for the car being in motion will lifting up and down. Back in the day I lost my licence twice. So you can say I've been written up for everything in the book.






> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 17 2004, 06:25 AM
> *Just outta curiousity, what were you written up for? Modified suspension? Unventilated batteries? or what other kinda BS?  :uh:
> [snapback]2515928[/snapback]​*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 17 2004, 10:04 AM
> *Everything you just said and more. One time some homies from Stockton came down and their was about six of us battling down broadway. Got a reckless driving ticket for the car being in motion will lifting up and down. Back in the day I lost my licence twice. So you can say I've been written up for everything in the book.
> [snapback]2516437[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I've gotten my share of wreckless drivings, modified suspensions, being too low and other nick nack shit :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by insYder_@Dec 17 2004, 09:53 AM
> *Former Prez of New Inspiration CC..
> 
> Hector booty hopping his car from WAAAAAAAAY back in the day.
> ...


Hmm, never seen that one. i only knew him when he had the tangerine '59 "Freky 59" and he was in Lolystics


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

damn lolystics been around for a minute huh?


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Dude I meant to give you a ring last night but I forgot the #s here at work. I'll hit you up this weekend.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 17 2004, 04:52 PM
> *Dude I meant to give you a ring last night but I forgot the #s here at work.  I'll hit you up this weekend.
> [snapback]2517024[/snapback]​*


ok sounds good yeah I forgot too.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 16 2004, 04:08 PM
> *STOP POSTING WOMEN ON HERE!!! WERE GONNA GET BUSTED......AGAIN! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: All I got to say is that lowriding and good looking ladies will always go together.
> [snapback]2513845[/snapback]​*



Siguele...pinche edgar...le voy a llamar a tu mujer...I have all of your numbers remember that. I keep all files in place and they are taged. And if you are wondering where do i have the numbers from...just remember SOCIOS 2nd annual car show..yeah thats right...don't make me go look into my files.... :0


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We have been putting it down for years. Are club their is no president no club dues none of that shit. It's all homies that grew up together and still kick it till this day. 







> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 17 2004, 09:23 AM
> *damn lolystics been around for a minute huh?
> [snapback]2516501[/snapback]​*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Thats tight. Sounds like a strong family thats been together since day one. And everyones from the same hood. You dont see that too much. Nowdays people come from everywhere to ride a plaque.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Dec 17 2004, 01:48 PM
> *Siguele...pinche edgar...le voy a llamar a tu mujer...I have all of your numbers remember that.  I keep all files in place and they are taged.  And if you are wondering where do i have the numbers from...just remember SOCIOS 2nd annual car show..yeah thats right...don't make me go look into my files.... :0
> [snapback]2517178[/snapback]​*


Ha ha, I lied on the entry form! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 17 2004, 03:17 PM
> *We have been putting it down for years. Are club their is no president no club dues none of that shit. It's all homies that grew up together and still kick it till this day.
> [snapback]2517230[/snapback]​*



We didn't grow up together but I've known you a long time. Where's my Plaque?!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 17 2004, 04:14 PM
> *We didn't grow up together but I've known you a long time.  Where's my Plaque?!
> [snapback]2517613[/snapback]​*


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey Edgar, I didn't have your # to call you last night so maybe this weekend you can pencil me in to your busy calendar and I'll get that flyer from you.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 17 2004, 06:23 PM
> *damn lolystics been around for a minute huh?
> [snapback]2516501[/snapback]​*


I think LoLystics has been around since the 70's. Someone correct me if I am wrong.....


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by insYder_@Dec 17 2004, 08:53 AM
> *Former Prez of New Inspiration CC..
> 
> Hector booty hopping his car from WAAAAAAAAY back in the day.
> ...



Oh, damn, I forgot about that one!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 16 2004, 04:00 PM
> *i heard that. i will only post one more hyna para los compadres. sorry glo.
> [snapback]2514038[/snapback]​*


That is all I want for christmas. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 17 2004, 04:46 PM
> *I think LoLystics has been around since the 70's.  Someone correct me if I am wrong.....
> [snapback]2517950[/snapback]​*


your right sireluzion lolystics been around in the 70"s i have a picture of my club stylistics -lolystics-originals-and some other clubs that was taken at southside park.its just that some stook it out with the club name like i did or some people got out of lowriding or switch onto another club. or just ride solo now but i know there is a lot new faces in lolystics i dont know how many ogs are still in there but its nice to see the young generation in lolystics are keeping that name strong.not with just people but some clean a$$ cars. good work lolystics.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 17 2004, 06:21 AM
> *Yeah,yeah,Glo,you can TRY and clown if you want.The only reason I dont clown your ass is because my boy James is cool with you and Manuel.I repect the hell out of James,he is one of my good Homies.The Blue Caddi at his shop is mine.Anyone thats a friend of his,I will TRY and show respect to if I am givin that same respect.Im almost always at his shop,and im not hard to find.Any time you wanna see what a....."Kindergardner"looks like.let me know.
> 
> You trew out the comment 916 was the ONLY one that had the Balls to appoligze,thats why you got my respnse.Yeah I know you been riding since the 70's,I respect that,but your not a mod so there is no reason to try and regulate.
> [snapback]2515918[/snapback]​*


CHECK IT OUT PSTA IF MY LADY IS ACTING CHILDISH YOU LET ME KNOW DONT ADRESS TO HER TALK TO ME.BECAUSE IF YOU DISRESPECT HER YEAH I KNOW HOW TO FIND YOU I HOPE IT DONT GO THAT FAR .BECAUSE I LIKE TO GET ALONG WITH EVERY BODY SO LETS BE COOL.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

~BROWN SOCIETY CC~ 

OG Chapter Est. 1969-Brawley, CA. (Now known as the Inland Empire Chapter) 

Woodland Chapter Est. 1979

Ventura Chapter :dunno: 

Visalia Chapter Est. 1994

Yuba City Chapter (Est. 1999) has a ways to go as far as show cars are concerned but were comming up slowly but surely. For now we're just enjoying every minute of it out in the streets uffin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 17 2004, 10:26 PM
> *That is all I want for christmas. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2518571[/snapback]​*


Pideselo a tu old lady, bro :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 17 2004, 11:30 PM
> *Pideselo a tu old lady, bro  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2518827[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: 



Hey, did moco get his car done? Will he be out this saturday? I want to take a drive.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 18 2004, 12:51 AM
> *:biggrin:
> Hey, did moco get his car done? Will he be out this saturday? I want to take a drive.
> [snapback]2518859[/snapback]​*


 Moco's been outta the club for about 2 years now. He's in the pen right now probably getting stuffed by big bubba :uh: ha ha!!! Oh you mean "moco" on here :biggrin: Sepa if he got his car ready :dunno: All I know is he had a Die Hard marine battery in the garage and was telling me how he had just bought it. I guess he should be ready to roll, sepa.  Both my Bonnie and the '60 are ready to roll for me but I doubt I can escape from my old lady for a few hours. I'll get ahold of you if I do.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> We didn't grow up together but I've known you a long time. Where's my Plaque?!
> [snapback]2517613[/snapback]​[/quote
> 
> Get at me and we'll get it hooked up.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 17 2004, 10:34 PM
> *your right sireluzion lolystics been around in the 70"s i have a picture of my club stylistics -lolystics-originals-and some other clubs that was taken at southside park.its just that some stook it out with the  club  name  like i did or some people got out of lowriding or switch onto another club. or just ride solo now but i know there is a lot new faces in lolystics i dont know how many ogs are still in there but its nice to see the young generation in lolystics are keeping that name strong.not with just people but some clean a$$ cars. good work lolystics.
> [snapback]2518686[/snapback]​*


The orginal LoLystics chapter was formed in Visilia. A lot of the homies from Broderick had family members from their and that's how the Broderick and Sacramento chapters were formed.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHEN HI-LO SHOP IS GOING TO OPEN TO THE PUBLIC AND WHERE ITS GOING TO BE AT.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 18 2004, 03:16 AM
> *The orginal LoLystics chapter was formed in Visilia. A lot of the homies from Broderick had family members from their and that's how the Broderick and Sacramento chapters were formed.
> [snapback]2518981[/snapback]​*


Hey Raj, so is there or was there 2 chapters in the Sacramento area? Was there a Sacramento and a Broderick chapter? or is it both the same one? :dunno:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHEN HI-LO SHOP IS GOING TO OPEN TO THE PUBLIC AND WHERE ITS GOING TO BE AT.
> [snapback]2519499[/snapback]​[/quo
> 
> Their is a shop but it is not open to the public and the plans are to open it up sometime this summer.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 18 2004, 11:25 AM
> *Hey Raj, so is there or was there 2 chapters in the Sacramento area? Was there a Sacramento and a Broderick chapter? or is it both the same one?  :dunno:
> [snapback]2519587[/snapback]​*


Their are two chapters. If you notice some plaques say broderick and other say sacramento.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> > DOES ANYONE KNOW WHEN HI-LO SHOP IS GOING TO OPEN TO THE PUBLIC AND WHERE ITS GOING TO BE AT.
> > [snapback]2519499[/snapback]​[/quo
> >
> > Their is a shop but it is not open to the public and the plans are to open it up sometime this summer.
> ...


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 18 2004, 12:39 AM
> *Moco's been outta the club for about 2 years now. He's in the pen right now probably getting stuffed by big bubba  :uh:  ha ha!!! Oh you mean "moco" on here  :biggrin:  Sepa if he got his car ready :dunno: All I know is he had a Die Hard marine battery in the garage and was telling me how he had just bought it. I guess he should be ready to roll, sepa.   Both my Bonnie and the '60 are ready to roll for me but I doubt I can escape from my old lady for a few hours. I'll get ahold of you if I do.
> [snapback]2518927[/snapback]​*



HaHa, maybe I will do a "house call" on you. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 18 2004, 04:30 PM
> *HaHa, maybe I will do a "house call" on you. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2520113[/snapback]​*


  bring it, you shoulda seen me catching air the other day going down 99


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 18 2004, 05:27 PM
> * bring it, you shoulda seen me catching air the other day going down 99
> [snapback]2520434[/snapback]​*



Crazy fokcer, you are not even chained. Do you even have unbreakables?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

I think everyone that goes out to the park also needs to hit up Esparto in february too. That would be cool too. Esparto was cool last year but there needed to be more cars out there on switches.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 18 2004, 06:36 PM
> *Crazy fokcer, you are not even chained. Do you even have unbreakables?
> [snapback]2520467[/snapback]​*


OG GM, loco  If I'm gonna go, I'm gonna go big time in a ball of sparks looking like a comet with a broken ball joint doing 55 down the freeway :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 18 2004, 07:06 PM
> *I think everyone that goes out to the park also needs to hit up Esparto in february too. That would be cool too. Esparto was cool last year but there needed to be more cars out there on switches.
> [snapback]2520538[/snapback]​*


I woulda made if my damn wheel wouln't have flown off going down the freeway. On the bright side you shoulda seen the sparks comming out the back :biggrin:  But definatley this was a hella cool get together last year. Too bad I had to go in my daily :angry: . I am looking forward to it next year.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 18 2004, 06:10 PM
> *OG GM, loco    If I'm gonna go, I'm gonna go big time in a ball of sparks looking like a comet with a broken ball joint doing 55 down the freeway  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2520549[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 15 2004, 08:11 PM
> *It's not that, it's that my cousin "VIC'S 79" is showing up  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2510535[/snapback]​*


jeje :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Dec 18 2004, 08:24 PM
> *jeje  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2520822[/snapback]​*


YYEEEAAAAAAAHHHHH, Buddy!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> > We didn't grow up together but I've known you a long time. Where's my Plaque?!
> > [snapback]2517613[/snapback]​[/quote
> >
> > Get at me and we'll get it hooked up.
> ...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

what"s up dumps. :biggrin:


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

```

```
[/QUOTE]

```
[quote]Whats up Brian it Hector Sanchez its good to  find you here. Raj told me that he found you and that you put a pic of my car I thouth he was playing around. Well Raj and I started rolling again he gots his 64rag and I put together a 78 vett. So if you get a chance Email me at [email][email protected][/email] and let me know what you been up to. Later insider[quote]
Former Prez of New Inspiration CC..

Hector booty hopping his car from WAAAAAAAAY back in the day.
[img]http://pages.sbcglobal.net/insyder/forumz/lolo/LIL/euro/Colt.jpg[/img]
[right][snapback]2516396[/snapback][/right][/quote]
```


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

whats up madmax4? where you been??????


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Dec 19 2004, 12:49 PM
> *what"s up dumps.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2522168[/snapback]​*



Not much homie. Whta's up with you? 
Hey, I know you find a lot of clean cars. Let me know of any that you know of right now.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Robert thanks for the flyers, got them on Thursday. I already made a couple of copys. I make sure I'll pass them out in my area.


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

what kind of car you are looking for. and what you want to spend $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

What up Max! Seen Kita today, said you guys are showing up strong for the picnic. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Dec 19 2004, 06:55 PM
> *what kind of car you are looking for. and  what you want to spend $$$$$$$$$$
> [snapback]2522999[/snapback]​*


You have a PM 
:biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 19 2004, 06:34 PM
> *Hey Robert thanks for the flyers, got them on Thursday.  I already made a couple of copys.  I make sure I'll pass them out in my area.
> [snapback]2522925[/snapback]​*


Hey, no problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> What up Max! Seen Kita today, said you guys are showing up strong for the picnic. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [snapback]2523382[/snapback]​[/quote. yeah you know how we do it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

my new RE subs should be in tomarrow. i'll get it wired up in my new speaker box, throw in the new battery for my compressors, and im set.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Dec 19 2004, 11:55 PM
> *what kind of car you are looking for. and  what you want to spend $$$$$$$$$$
> [snapback]2522999[/snapback]​*


im telling robert he should look for an impala with the money hes looking to spend, hook him up with one max :thumbsup: .


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Robert, now that I think about it I might know where you can get a '62 at. The thing needs paint, but the body seems straight. Other than that, I don't know how much more work it might need. Let me know of gimme a call and I'll get more info for you.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 20 2004, 06:15 AM
> *Robert, now that I think about it I might know where you can get a '62 at. The thing needs paint, but the body seems straight. Other than that, I don't know how much more work it might need. Let me know of gimme a call and I'll get more info for you.
> [snapback]2523906[/snapback]​*



Damn, fool, what are you doing up so early? You must be at work. Yeah, just call me later.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Dec 19 2004, 10:43 PM
> *im telling robert he should look for an impala with the money hes looking to spend, hook him up with one max  :thumbsup: .
> [snapback]2523559[/snapback]​*



What, the 68 is not good enough for you? Fock, that thing is just sitting. I need to just do the engine real quick and do the body and put 2 front buckets in and just ride that biatch. I was thinking of useing the 454 on it but damn, it is expensive to rebuild that 454.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

man its 7:13 in tha morning and ive been thinkin about this barbeque since last night :uh: 

I had a dream about it :uh: :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 20 2004, 08:08 AM
> *Damn, fool, what are you doing up so early? You must be at work. Yeah, just call me later.
> [snapback]2523970[/snapback]​*


Ha ha, yeah, I'm at work.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 20 2004, 07:14 AM
> *man its 7:13 in tha morning and ive been thinkin about this barbeque since last night :uh:
> 
> I had a dream about it  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2523983[/snapback]​*



Dreaming your car is out there bumpering along side with the green hilow cutlass?

Damn, if it is, that was the same dream I had last week! :cheesy: 
No, just kidding.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 20 2004, 08:14 AM
> *man its 7:13 in tha morning and ive been thinkin about this barbeque since last night :uh:
> 
> I had a dream about it  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2523983[/snapback]​*


Easy there, tiger. What you gonna do if it's pouring on the 9th?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 20 2004, 07:35 AM
> *Ha ha, yeah, I'm at work.
> [snapback]2524021[/snapback]​*



Cool, call me when you get home from work.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 20 2004, 08:35 AM
> *Dreaming your car is out there bumpering along side with the green hilow cutlass?
> 
> Damn, if it is, that was the same dream I had last week! :cheesy:
> ...


On sat night I dram I was in some Regal hitting switches :0 . The thing must have been 2 pumped though cause it was kinda slow.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 20 2004, 07:36 AM
> *Easy there, tiger. What you gonna do if it's pouring on the 9th?
> [snapback]2524026[/snapback]​*



Pinche edgar, don't jinx us. If it pours down rain on the 9th, there is always the following sunday. :thumbsup: 

Que no????


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 20 2004, 08:37 AM
> *Cool, call me when you get home from work.
> [snapback]2524027[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 20 2004, 12:35 PM
> *Dreaming your car is out there bumpering along side with the green hilow cutlass?
> 
> Damn, if it is, that was the same dream I had last week! :cheesy:
> ...


I wont be doing that. Thats for sure. But it will be cool.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 20 2004, 08:38 AM
> *Pinche edgar, don't jinx us. If it pours down rain on the 9th, there is always the following weekend. :thumbsup:
> 
> Que no????
> [snapback]2524035[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I thought "dayum, watch me jinx everyone" when I was typing, but I figured I would still throw that thought out there. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 20 2004, 12:36 PM
> *Easy there, tiger. What you gonna do if it's pouring on the 9th?
> [snapback]2524026[/snapback]​*


If its pouring on the 9th, it looks like ill have 30-40 pounds of meat that ill have all to myself that i can use for the atkins diet :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 20 2004, 07:40 AM
> *I wont be doing that. Thats for sure. But it will be cool.
> [snapback]2524040[/snapback]​*



Wouldn't it? 

What up scott? You work today?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

yeah im workin from 9 t0 5 but i come in at 630 to fuck around on here.

I know :uh: 

But man i cant wait until this event. what time will everyone be there. Im serious you guys should get there around 10. reserve your spots. ill be there at 8:00 sharp.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 20 2004, 08:00 AM
> *yeah im workin from 9 t0 5 but i come in at 630  to fuck around on here.
> 
> I know  :uh:
> ...


I think we should be there about 10-11. That sound good to you edgar?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 20 2004, 09:05 AM
> *I think we should be there about 10-11. That sound good to you edgar?
> [snapback]2524076[/snapback]​*


That's perfect with me. Leo (moco) wants to camp out n shit :uh: He wants to get there at the same time as Scott. Hey Scott, Imma start calling you Showtime only. It sounds flashier! ha ha


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Yea thats cool. I was walking in the mall and heard "Showtime" i was like :ugh: 

I kept walking because i thought someone was out for my ass. :uh: 

Walked outside.. "You from lincoln" yea. "Showtime" yea. 

Whatup im Vic 79.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 20 2004, 09:16 AM
> *Yea thats cool. I was walking in the mall and heard "Showtime" i was like :ugh:
> 
> I kept walking because i thought someone was out for my ass.  :uh:
> ...


It's them voices in your head, dogg


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Yea. After we left i think he went back inside to go to the food court. :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 20 2004, 09:46 AM
> *Yea. After we left i think he went back inside to go to the food court. :dunno:
> [snapback]2524141[/snapback]​*


You thought I was lying about him eating? He's always hungry even though he got shown up by Leo (moco) yesterday at Hometown Buffet. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

lets go there together and Im down to battle. If i lose i have everyones dinner


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 20 2004, 10:11 AM
> *lets go there together and Im down to battle. If i lose i have everyones dinner
> [snapback]2524202[/snapback]​*


I'd take you on your offer but ever since high school, I just don't have it anymore. Moco might take you up on your offer though


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Dec 20 2004, 10:33 AM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]2524290[/snapback]​*


What up? Que hay de nuevo?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 20 2004, 12:38 PM
> *Pinche edgar, don't jinx us. If it pours down rain on the 9th, there is always the following sunday. :thumbsup:
> 
> Que no????
> [snapback]2524035[/snapback]​*


thats what i was thinking :thumbsup: . and if its raining that weekend, then the following, until its a nice sunday for a bbq.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 20 2004, 12:12 PM
> *What, the 68 is not good enough for you? Fock, that thing is just sitting. I need to just do the engine real quick and do the body and put 2 front buckets in and just ride that biatch. I was thinking of useing the 454 on it but damn, it is expensive to rebuild that 454.
> [snapback]2523976[/snapback]​*


eeh, i guess. i like the older body styles better though. but hey, thats just me. any ride would be coo though  .


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey dumps, my cousin gots a 64' that needs some work for $1,500 I believe. Just thought, I'd let you know. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Dec 20 2004, 02:33 PM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]2524290[/snapback]​*


whatsup lisette


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Talked to some Low Conspiracy guys on Sat. They said if the whether iscool them they'll be out there. My dad (SLAMN78) said he is gonna take the Lincoln out there.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 20 2004, 10:19 AM
> *Hey dumps, my cousin gots a 64' that needs some work for $1,500 I believe.  Just thought, I'd let you know.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2524462[/snapback]​*


Do you have any pics? I kind of don't want a 64 though but if it is cool, maybe.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Dec 20 2004, 09:33 AM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]2524290[/snapback]​*


Hello. We did not forget about you. 












I still think you should put a rabbit in the cage with your turtle. Even if it is a plastic one or something.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

if anyone goes to denios, they have these bear rabbits that look like a chow dog. But they are a rabbit. 

I kind of wanted one :uh: But thats a female pet :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 20 2004, 12:39 PM
> *if anyone goes to denios, they have these bear rabbits that look like a chow dog. But they are a rabbit.
> 
> I kind of wanted one :uh: But thats a female pet :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2524806[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 20 2004, 11:19 AM
> *Hey dumps, my cousin gots a 64' that needs some work for $1,500 I believe.  Just thought, I'd let you know.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2524462[/snapback]​*


Oh yeah, forgot about that one. I do remember you telling me about it  Sorry, Robert :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 20 2004, 01:39 PM
> *if anyone goes to denios, they have these bear rabbits that look like a chow dog. But they are a rabbit.
> 
> I kind of wanted one :uh: But thats a female pet :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2524806[/snapback]​*


Get it, the viejas will like it. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 20 2004, 08:16 AM
> *Yea thats cool. I was walking in the mall and heard "Showtime" i was like :ugh:
> 
> I kept walking because i thought someone was out for my ass.  :uh:
> ...



Man, he is probably stalking you. :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 20 2004, 02:08 PM
> *Man, he is probably stalking you. :roflmao:
> [snapback]2524909[/snapback]​*


He's known to do that with the ladies, I don't see why he wouldn't do it with the guys as well. :0


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 20 2004, 02:02 PM
> *Get it, the viejas will like it.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2524891[/snapback]​*


Maybe Santa Clause will give it to you for Christmas


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 20 2004, 01:09 PM
> *He's know to do that with the ladies, I don't see why he wouldn't do it withthe guys as well.  :0
> [snapback]2524915[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 20 2004, 02:01 PM
> *Oh yeah, forgot about that one. I do remember you telling me about it   Sorry, Robert  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2524885[/snapback]​*


Well if Dumps passes on the 62', give me the info porfavor.... :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 20 2004, 02:33 PM
> *Well if Dumps passes on the 62', give me the info porfavor.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2525017[/snapback]​*


No problem, bro. Interested in another one, huh? Still waiting on a phone call for that flyer.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 20 2004, 02:35 PM
> *No problem, bro. Interested in another one, huh? Still waiting on a phone call for that flyer.
> [snapback]2525022[/snapback]​*


Yeah bro, 63' impalas are my favorite but I like 62's alot too. You know how it is bro, ni tenemos dinero but always interested in them damn old cars. Was going to call you this weekend but thought you were prolly doing the family thing, so didn't want to bother. This week for sure, just let me know what days you'll be back in Y.C. early.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 20 2004, 02:40 PM
> *Yeah bro, 63' impalas are my favorite but I like 62's alot too.  You know how it is bro, ni tenemos dinero but always interested in them damn old cars.  Was going to call you this weekend but thought you were prolly doing the family thing, so didn't want to bother.  This week for sure, just let me know what days you'll be back in Y.C. early.
> [snapback]2525041[/snapback]​*


I'll be there early today and tomorrow most likely. I hear you on them old rides, can't have enough of them eventhough the money's not there. The guy who has the '62 Wanted to trade me for my El Camino. I said no, I'd seriously think about it if it was a 59-61 Impala though.  You shoulda got ahold of me this weekend, I just kicked it and did nothing. Saturday took car of junior all day, sunday did nothing except kick it in the afternoon with Leo and Victor. Gimme a call this week or this weekend, I'll probably be messing with my Bonnie :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 20 2004, 06:02 PM
> *Get it, the viejas will like it.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2524891[/snapback]​*


Ill tell them they can pet it, if i can lift the Mini Falda.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 20 2004, 02:46 PM
> *I'll be there early today and tomorrow most likely. I hear you on them old rides, can't have enough of them eventhough the money's not there. The guy who has the '62 Wanted to trade me for my El Camino. I said no, I'd seriously think about it if it was a 59-61 Impala though.
> [snapback]2525066[/snapback]​*


Yeah the 59-61's are tight too. I'll definitly hit you up ahora or tomorrow. Gotta get the damn christmas shopping done too. I thought I'd prolly see at the mall yesterday, there was hella people. :0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 20 2004, 02:50 PM
> *Ill tell them they can pet it, if i can lift the Mini Falda.
> [snapback]2525086[/snapback]​*


There you go, or tell them the rabbit don't like being petted by people wearing chones :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 20 2004, 06:52 PM
> *There you go, or tell them the rabbit don't like being petted by people wearing chones  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2525093[/snapback]​*


man my boss gave me a dozen tamales chile verde. Im grubbin right now. I just took 6 to the face in a 5 minute time period.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 20 2004, 02:51 PM
> *Yeah the 59-61's are tight too.  I'll definitly hit you up ahora or tomorrow.  Gotta get the damn christmas shopping done too.  I thought I'd prolly see at the mall yesterday, there was hella people. :0
> [snapback]2525087[/snapback]​*


Imma sucker for them '61 Bubble tops. There used to be a black one with a primered fender (hella clean paint, fender looked like it got replaced after being wreked because of the primer) running arounf Yuba City waaaaaaaaay back in the day, like lat 80's, early 90's. I loved that car, but nothing compares to a '59 inmy book


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 20 2004, 02:53 PM
> *man my boss gave me a dozen tamales chile verde. Im grubbin right now. I just took 6 to the face in a 5 minute time period.
> [snapback]2525099[/snapback]​*


Cabron... :0, have you ever thought about entering a hot dog eating contest?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 20 2004, 02:53 PM
> *man my boss gave me a dozen tamales chile verde. Im grubbin right now. I just took 6 to the face in a 5 minute time period.
> [snapback]2525099[/snapback]​*


 :0 Sounds like moco when Victor buys Krispy Kreme Donuts, that fool eats them in one bite and downs like 4 in a couple of minutes.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 20 2004, 02:55 PM
> *Cabron... :0, have you ever thought about entering a hot dog eating contest?
> [snapback]2525114[/snapback]​*


Better not, one of them 110 Japoneses will show him who's boss. You seen them fool eat?? Buts the big ol black and white dudes to shame!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Yeah we have a full box of them also by the microwave. But im trying to live by the 9th. Those will pack your arteries, like bubba witha fresh inmate.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ive been in a jalapeno one about two years ago. I didnt win though  

We should go to the casino and fuck up the buffet there, they pretty much go in the back when they see me comin. Chefs start breaking out the sweatbands and shit.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 20 2004, 03:00 PM
> *ive been in a jalapeno one about two years ago. I didnt win though
> 
> We should go to the casino and fuck up the buffet there, they pretty much go in the back when they see me comin. Chefs start breaking out the sweatbands and shit.
> [snapback]2525141[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: My old lady's been wanting to go there


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 20 2004, 01:51 PM
> *Yeah the 59-61's are tight too.  I'll definitly hit you up ahora or tomorrow.  Gotta get the damn christmas shopping done too.  I thought I'd prolly see at the mall yesterday, there was hella people. :0
> [snapback]2525087[/snapback]​*


I know where there is a 61 but the old fart will not let it go. :angry: I am sure some of you have seen it. Maybe if I sell the monte, I will look into getting it for me. :biggrin: If you know where it is,......sssssssshhhhhhhhhh No le digan a nadie!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Its worth going. I get the same thing every time.

ravioli with alfredo, boneless ribs, fillet of salmon, Prime rib, roast beef and steamed vegetables.

Ill push that down with salad and some blue cheese. 

After a 5 minute interval of talking about cutlasses, ill go back and grab a bowl of clam chowder, 1 plate of shrimp, 1 slice cheesecake, 1 slice coconut cream pie, and a coconut macaroon.

I put on everything i love, i will eat this in 30 minutes.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> Get it, the viejas will like it. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2524891[/snapback]​[/quo
> 
> OMG.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 20 2004, 03:06 PM
> *I know where there is a 61 but the old fart will not let it go. :angry: I am sure some of you have seen it. Maybe if I sell the monte, I will look into getting it for me. :biggrin: If you know where it is,......sssssssshhhhhhhhhh No le digan a nadie!
> [snapback]2525173[/snapback]​*


Yeah, i know which one  I wonder if he would want an Elco for it, theyre awfly handy. Especially out inthe ranch like that :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 20 2004, 03:08 PM
> *Its worth going. I get the same thing every time.
> 
> ravioli with alfredo, boneless ribs, fillet of salmon, Prime rib, roast beef and steamed vegetables.
> ...


Which casino, the one in Lincoln? I've been there a few times but only to Falls Bar (inside the casino) never the buffet. 

Dude, if you're going to be in a jalapeno eatin' contest, you gotta make sure you win otherwise you lose 2 times. Once at the contest and the other on the toilet. 
:burn:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey I just wanted to say Have a Feliz Navidad and Ano Nuevo!!!!

Make sure you guys have alot of FUN and be safe, cause if you get locked up you are going to miss out on the 9th.!!! :0 

See you guys later!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> > Get it, the viejas will like it. :biggrin:
> > [snapback]2524891[/snapback]​[/quo
> >
> > OMG.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Dec 20 2004, 03:15 PM
> *Hey I just wanted to say Have a Feliz Navidad and Ano Nuevo!!!!
> 
> Make sure you guys have alot of FUN and be safe, cause if you get locked up you are going to miss out on the 9th.!!! :0
> ...


Que te la pases bein and right back at you with the feliz navidad thing


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 20 2004, 07:14 PM
> *Which casino, the one in Lincoln?  I've been there a few times but only to Falls Bar (inside the casino) never the buffet.
> 
> Dude, if you're going to be in a jalapeno eatin' contest, you gotta make sure you win otherwise you lose 2 times.  Once at the contest and the other on the toilet.
> ...


Yeah i paid for it that day. But when I was around 10-15, the abuela that was in our house used to fry habaneros on the comal and stuff them with onion. Then i would pour chile on top of that, in a tortilla. 

Like yesterday i wentto the gas station and bought a bag of cheddar ruffles, a bottle of tap, and a couple limes. It still wasnt hot enough, so i had to bust out the Daves Insanity :uh: :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Dec 20 2004, 07:15 PM
> *Hey I just wanted to say Have a Feliz Navidad and Ano Nuevo!!!!
> 
> Make sure you guys have alot of FUN and be safe, cause if you get locked up you are going to miss out on the 9th.!!! :0
> ...


Thanks!! Im just gonna chill in the house, and watch cali swangin. Hopefully prince doesnt come on tv again in buttless chaps. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Dec 20 2004, 02:15 PM
> *Hey I just wanted to say Have a Feliz Navidad and Ano Nuevo!!!!
> 
> Make sure you guys have alot of FUN and be safe, cause if you get locked up you are going to miss out on the 9th.!!! :0
> ...



Hey, you have fun and be safe. Que pases un feliz dia 25 y un ano nuevo. No tomes mucho, unless it is with us in mind.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Dec 20 2004, 04:15 PM
> *Hey I just wanted to say Have a Feliz Navidad and Ano Nuevo!!!!
> 
> Make sure you guys have alot of FUN and be safe, cause if you get locked up you are going to miss out on the 9th.!!! :0
> ...


You guys be safe going to Mex. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 20 2004, 02:06 PM
> *I know where there is a 61 but the old fart will not let it go. :angry: I am sure some of you have seen it. Maybe if I sell the monte, I will look into getting it for me. :biggrin: If you know where it is,......sssssssshhhhhhhhhh No le digan a nadie!
> [snapback]2525173[/snapback]​*


If you are really looking for a 61, let me know. I know were one is for sale. It's a solid car, but needs paint,interior, and engine work. The old man wanted 3,500. I don't know if he is still stuck on the price.


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

what up 64rag Im intersted in a body of 64 rag. I will give u a call later


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Dec 20 2004, 05:16 PM
> *what up  64rag Im intersted in a body of 64 rag. I will give u a call later
> [snapback]2525741[/snapback]​*


Hit me up.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

max i got your present bro. Any one of these ladies you want


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Dam it didn't know Max got down like that.


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

showtime 916. I dont want your MOM for christmas. but tha bums in sac will :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i didnt think you were gonna reply!!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 20 2004, 07:18 PM
> *max i got your present bro. Any one of these ladies you want
> [snapback]2525744[/snapback]​*



My cousin(Brown Society CC) would love to have this calender,Now I know what to get him for X-Mas...He can have TONS of fun with this one...I think I'll even top it of with a box of Krispy Kream :biggrin: thanks Showtime for the idea


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Dec 20 2004, 07:16 PM
> *what up  64rag Im intersted in a body of 64 rag. I will give u a call later
> [snapback]2525741[/snapback]​*


dame UCE you have enough cars let some one else have a chance :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Dec 20 2004, 10:44 PM
> *dame UCE  you have enough cars let some one else have a chance :biggrin:
> [snapback]2525842[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Dec 20 2004, 06:39 PM
> *My cousin(Brown Society CC) would love to have this calender,Now I know what to get him for X-Mas...He can have TONS of fun with this one...I think I'll even top it of with a box of Krispy Kream :biggrin: thanks Showtime for the idea
> [snapback]2525825[/snapback]​*


SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH YOUR SORRY ASS RECYCLED JOKES YOU FUCKIN FAT PIG  :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

barneys here to save the day


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 20 2004, 06:52 PM
> *barneys here to save the day
> [snapback]2525867[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Now that was a good one along with you in your bikini in the rag '63


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 20 2004, 05:48 PM
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH YOUR SORRY ASS RECYCLED JOKES YOU FUCKIN  FAT PIG    :uh:
> [snapback]2525854[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 20 2004, 07:48 PM
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP WITH YOUR SORRY ASS RECYCLED JOKES YOU FUCKIN  FAT PIG    :uh:
> [snapback]2525854[/snapback]​*


YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP...WHY DON'T YOU GO TAKE A SHOWER YOU FAT ASS...WHAT DAY IS IT TODAY SINCE YOU LAST TOOK ONE BIATCH!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

..


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND LOWRIDERS, AND CAR ENTHUSIASTS, 

I KNOW ITS KIND OF A LATE NOTICE, BUT I TALKED TO BIG AL FROM FM 102 AT THE COUNTRY CLUB PLAZA ON SATURDAY. THE RADIO STATION DJ'S ARE SET UP BEHIND THE SPORTS CHALET ON EL CAMINO AND WATT AVE COLLECTING ANYTHING FOR THE TROOPS. THEY ARE IN NEED OF BLANKETS AND/OR PILLOWS. MY CLUB TOOK SOME TOOTH BRUSHES - BABY WIPES- COMBS, RAZORS, AND OTHER ESSENTIALS NEEDED. BUT THEY ARE SHORT ON BLANKETS. LETS SHOW THE TROOPS FIGHTING THIS WAR THAT THE LOWRIDERS FROM SACRAMENTO-BRODERICK -YUBA CITY-WOODLAND-AND WHERE EVER ELSE, THAT WE CARE ABOUT THEM. 

WE ARE GOING TO MEET ON THURSDAY AT THE HOUSE OF AUTO DETAIL CAR WASH ON NORTHGATE AT 5PM THEN CRUISE TO COUNTRY CLUB. IF YOU CAN'T MAKE IT, BUT WOULD LIKE TO DONATE A BLANKET OR OTHER ITEMS PLEASE PM ME OR CALL ALI AT HOUSE OF DETAIL. IF YOU CONTRIBUTE TOWARDS THIS CAUSE I WILL MAKE SURE YOUR CLUB NAME WOULD BE MENTIONED.

PLEASE HELP THE TROOPS. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT,

MANUEL


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Dec 20 2004, 11:10 PM
> *YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP...WHY DON'T YOU GO TAKE A SHOWER YOU FAT ASS...WHAT DAY IS IT TODAY SINCE YOU LAST TOOK ONE**YOU WILL BE IGNORED** * , I'm tired of being dragged down to your level (which is very low) and being made look stupid on here with you (not because what you say but for paying attention to you and going back and forth with you). Check your PM box :twak:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 20 2004, 11:31 PM
> *TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND LOWRIDERS, AND CAR ENTHUSIASTS,
> 
> I KNOW ITS KIND OF A LATE NOTICE, BUT I TALKED TO BIG AL FROM FM 102 AT THE COUNTRY CLUB PLAZA ON SATURDAY. THE RADIO STATION DJ'S ARE SET UP BEHIND THE SPORTS CHALET ON EL CAMINO AND WATT AVE COLLECTING ANYTHING FOR THE TROOPS. THEY ARE IN NEED OF  BLANKETS AND/OR PILLOWS. MY CLUB TOOK SOME TOOTH BRUSHES - BABY WIPES- COMBS, RAZORS, AND OTHER ESSENTIALS NEEDED. BUT THEY ARE SHORT ON BLANKETS. LETS SHOW THE TROOPS FIGHTING THIS WAR THAT THE LOWRIDERS FROM SACRAMENTO-BRODERICK -YUBA CITY-WOODLAND-AND WHERE EVER ELSE, THAT WE CARE ABOUT THEM.
> ...


  I'll try to make a few phone calls, but what gets me is why can't the US government get these kinds of things for the very people doing all the dirty work for us to enjoy life here at home? Pinche George Bush, I'm glad I didn't vote for him.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 21 2004, 07:33 AM
> *  I'll try to make a few phone calls, but what gets me is why can't the US government get these kinds of things for the very people doing all the dirty work for us to enjoy life here at home? Pinche George Bush, I'm glad I didn't vote for him.
> [snapback]2527312[/snapback]​*


Dayum, I just remembered, I have to work a night shift on Thurs!!  See if someone is down to roll out there (I have someone in mind :biggrin: )


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 20 2004, 10:31 PM
> *TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND LOWRIDERS, AND CAR ENTHUSIASTS,
> 
> I KNOW ITS KIND OF A LATE NOTICE, BUT I TALKED TO BIG AL FROM FM 102 AT THE COUNTRY CLUB PLAZA ON SATURDAY. THE RADIO STATION DJ'S ARE SET UP BEHIND THE SPORTS CHALET ON EL CAMINO AND WATT AVE COLLECTING ANYTHING FOR THE TROOPS. THEY ARE IN NEED OF  BLANKETS AND/OR PILLOWS. MY CLUB TOOK SOME TOOTH BRUSHES - BABY WIPES- COMBS, RAZORS, AND OTHER ESSENTIALS NEEDED. BUT THEY ARE SHORT ON BLANKETS. LETS SHOW THE TROOPS FIGHTING THIS WAR THAT THE LOWRIDERS FROM SACRAMENTO-BRODERICK -YUBA CITY-WOODLAND-AND WHERE EVER ELSE, THAT WE CARE ABOUT THEM.
> ...



Damn, I get off of work at 5pm.  Is all this stuff for their families? I know the families are left with almost nothing.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 21 2004, 11:33 AM
> *  I'll try to make a few phone calls, but what gets me is why can't the US government get these kinds of things for the very people doing all the dirty work for us to enjoy life here at home? Pinche George Bush, I'm glad I didn't vote for him.
> [snapback]2527312[/snapback]​*


Now thats the truth.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 21 2004, 07:33 AM
> *  I'll try to make a few phone calls, but what gets me is why can't the US government get these kinds of things for the very people doing all the dirty work for us to enjoy life here at home? Pinche George Bush, I'm glad I didn't vote for him.
> [snapback]2527312[/snapback]​*



Hey...i have to comment on this one. THE military is a FUCKEN JOKE... i have issues whith this. And the reason i can comment on this is, Gabe was in the Marines for 4 years, his last two years where in San Diego, you know how much money they spend on the Marine Ball, ALOT OF MONEY... I use to fly to SD, every weekend, and i was able to meet the Staff Stg. and he didn't care for me going through files and he also let me drive the stupid ugly freaking motors t's. Serious, it was a freaking joke. they spend money on the most stupides things. I could say more, but i shoudn't. And for the Stupid, idiot, worthless peace of [email protected]#t of Gearge Bush, i can't really say more. Did you guys know that Daddy Bush, got him out of going to war...Cause daddy said so. Worthless piece of shit of bush, was to scared to go to war so daddy got him out. He never served in any war or participated in any military experience. He is an IDIOT. :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Thats fucked up. Thats why i hate politics and never vote. Because regardless of what we think they are going to do, they never do it


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Dec 21 2004, 10:56 AM
> *Hey...i have to comment on this one.  THE military is a FUCKEN JOKE...  i have issues whith this.  And the reason i can comment on this is, Gabe was in the Marines for 4 years, his last two years where in San Diego, you know how much money they spend on the Marine Ball, ALOT OF MONEY... I use to fly to SD, every weekend, and i was able to meet the Staff Stg.  and he didn't care for me going through files and he also let me drive the stupid ugly freaking motors t's.  Serious, it was a freaking joke.  they spend money on the most stupides things.  I could say more, but i shoudn't.  And for the Stupid, idiot, worthless peace of [email protected]#t of Gearge Bush, i can't really say more.  Did you guys know that Daddy Bush, got him out of going to war...Cause daddy said so.  Worthless piece of shit of bush, was to scared to go to war so daddy got him out.  He never served in any war or participated in any military experience.  He is an IDIOT.  :uh:
> [snapback]2527986[/snapback]​*



I AGREE WITH A 100% that its bullshit to need blankets and other needs they dont have.they have money to rebuild the city they blew up but have no money for the troops to keep warm.im glad i talk my son in not to join the service thats just my opion.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

CODE RED THERE HAS BEEN A CHANGED IN THE DATE TO DELIVER BLANKETS AND OTHER NEEDS TO THE TROOPS AT COUNTRY CLUB PLAZA.WE WAS JUST TOLD BY FM.102 THAT WENDSDAY WHICH IS TOMORROW IS THE LAST DAY THEY ARE COLLECTING SO WE ARE MEETING AT ALI SHOP AT HOUSE OF AUTO DETAIL IN NORTHGATE AT 1PM TOMORROW .PLEASE TRY TO MAKE IT IF YOU CAN OR DROP OFF YOUR ITEMS AT THE SHOP WITH ALI AND YOU CAN SURE YOUR CLUB OR NAME WOULD BE MENTION ON THE AIR. THANKS


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Whatsup Manuel hey maybe if we help them out they might be able to come through on the 9th no??


----------



## Fascinating_sounds (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 2 2004, 01:26 PM
> *Its on. Sunday January 9th at Miller Park. Everyone come out to represent your plaques and eat like kings!!!!
> 
> I'll be bringin 20 pounds of Al Pastor and Carne Asada.
> ...


DJ`S FROM SAN JOSE TIME WARP MUSIC - JIM HERNANDEZ &
DJ FRANK PEREZ OF FASCINATING SOUNDS . WE HAVE THE SOUND & MUSIC,GENTERATOR READY CAN`T WAIT FOR JANUARY 9TH.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fascinating_sounds_@Dec 21 2004, 05:09 PM
> *DJ`S  FROM SAN JOSE  TIME WARP MUSIC - JIM HERNANDEZ &
> DJ FRANK PEREZ OF FASCINATING SOUNDS . WE HAVE THE SOUND & MUSIC,GENTERATOR READY CAN`T WAIT  FOR JANUARY 9TH.
> [snapback]2528205[/snapback]​*


really? Damn man i thought you guys were bullshitting. I called the number you guys put up and got the wrong number :dunno: 

But if you come through with the beats, call me ill be there at 8 oclock am if you need directions 916-532-0304.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 21 2004, 12:31 AM
> *TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND LOWRIDERS, AND CAR ENTHUSIASTS,
> 
> I KNOW ITS KIND OF A LATE NOTICE, BUT I TALKED TO BIG AL FROM FM 102 AT THE COUNTRY CLUB PLAZA ON SATURDAY. THE RADIO STATION DJ'S ARE SET UP BEHIND THE SPORTS CHALET ON EL CAMINO AND WATT AVE COLLECTING ANYTHING FOR THE TROOPS. THEY ARE IN NEED OF  BLANKETS AND/OR PILLOWS. MY CLUB TOOK SOME TOOTH BRUSHES - BABY WIPES- COMBS, RAZORS, AND OTHER ESSENTIALS NEEDED. BUT THEY ARE SHORT ON BLANKETS. LETS SHOW THE TROOPS FIGHTING THIS WAR THAT THE LOWRIDERS FROM SACRAMENTO-BRODERICK -YUBA CITY-WOODLAND-AND WHERE EVER ELSE, THAT WE CARE ABOUT THEM.
> ...


i'm gonna try and see if I can get some of the members out there. Good to see Lowriders doing something for a good cause. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I have a feeling well be needing a couple of these on the 9th :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ITS PAAAYDAYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 21 2004, 01:31 PM
> *CODE RED THERE HAS BEEN A CHANGED IN THE DATE TO DELIVER BLANKETS AND OTHER NEEDS TO THE TROOPS AT COUNTRY CLUB PLAZA.WE WAS JUST TOLD BY FM.102 THAT WENDSDAY WHICH IS TOMORROW IS THE LAST DAY THEY ARE COLLECTING SO WE ARE MEETING AT ALI SHOP AT HOUSE OF AUTO DETAIL IN NORTHGATE AT 1PM  TOMORROW .PLEASE TRY TO MAKE IT IF YOU CAN OR DROP OFF YOUR ITEMS AT THE SHOP WITH ALI AND YOU CAN SURE YOUR CLUB OR NAME WOULD BE MENTION ON THE AIR. THANKS
> [snapback]2528101[/snapback]​*


im happy the date changed because i have to work on thursday so im going to try to change my mastercylinder in time for tomorrow but if not i'll tell my dad and we might go in his 54 belair


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 21 2004, 08:28 AM
> *:uh:  New policy on your lame ass. From now on on here
> **YOU WILL BE IGNORED**     ,  I'm tired of being dragged down to your level (which is very low) and being made look stupid on here with you (not because what you say but for paying attention to you and going back and forth with you). Check your PM box :twak:
> [snapback]2527305[/snapback]​*



Hey Edger,why you get all hurt :tears: if you the one thats starts all this shit,So of course I'm gonna reply back...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Listen to jesus. Hes upset that you guys are arguing. Love one another


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Dec 21 2004, 03:55 PM
> *im happy the date changed because i have to work on thursday so im going to try to change my mastercylinder in time for tomorrow but if not i'll tell my dad and we might go in his 54 belair
> [snapback]2528984[/snapback]​*



THAT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE YOU GUYS HAVENT SEEN YOU GUYS IN AWHILE I KNOW PHANTASY ALWAYS COME THROUGH.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 21 2004, 11:45 AM
> *Whatsup Manuel hey maybe if we help them out they might be able to come through on the 9th no??
> [snapback]2528163[/snapback]​*



HEY SHOWTIME GOOD IDEA BUT IF THEY CANT COME ILL BE SURE THEY PUT ON THE AIR. NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT IDEA SMART MAN


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 21 2004, 07:59 PM
> *
> THAT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE YOU GUYS HAVENT SEEN YOU GUYS IN AWHILE I KNOW PHANTASY ALWAYS COME  THROUGH.
> [snapback]2529386[/snapback]​*



i replaced my mastercylinder so ill be there for sure in my impala but i dont think my dad can make it though


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

i just heard on the radio, that the drive is over at 3 P.M.????


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 21 2004, 07:02 PM
> *
> HEY SHOWTIME GOOD IDEA BUT IF THEY CANT COME ILL BE SURE THEY PUT ON THE AIR. NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT IDEA SMART MAN
> [snapback]2529392[/snapback]​*



That way Sac PD gets a heads up and posts up at the entrance bright and early, right? :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 21 2004, 06:44 PM
> *Listen to jesus. Hes upset that you guys are arguing. Love one another
> [snapback]2529355[/snapback]​*


You know showtime, it's not that I'm upset. It's that at first I thought it was funny but going back and forth with cousin has really gotten old and the way I see it, it's a never ending thing. Apparently he enjoys it, but I think we're starting to look ridiculous on here. There is nothing he can tell me that would make me get hurt cause everything he tells me he gets from me. There has been times where I'm just going off one after another and he has stayed quiet because he doesn't know what to say. So instead of filling up topics with a bunch of BS, Imma be the more mature guy and stop it. Maybe we can have some fun in an "off topic" forum or something at another time. By the way, the Jesus attachment was good :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 21 2004, 11:02 PM
> *
> HEY SHOWTIME GOOD IDEA BUT IF THEY CANT COME ILL BE SURE THEY PUT ON THE AIR. NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT IDEA SMART MAN
> [snapback]2529392[/snapback]​*




 I mean if were helping them they should come through for us. You know? Its a sacramento thing. 

But hey I had a question for you OG's out here. I was thinking about getting the sac bee to come out and take pics and maybe do a small article on miller park and sacramento lowriding. What do you think? Maybe we can get a few of the ogs together and you guys can school the sacramento community. Let me know what you think.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 22 2004, 04:00 AM
> *You know showtime, it's not that I'm upset. It's that at first I thought it was funny but going back and forth with cousin has really gotten old and the way I see it, it's a never ending thing. Apparently he enjoys it, but I think we're starting to look ridiculous on here. There is nothing he can tell me that would make me get hurt cause everything he tells me he gets from me. There has been times where I'm just going off one after another and he has stayed quiet because he doesn't know what to say. So instead of filling up topics with a bunch of BS, Imma be the more mature guy and stop it. Maybe we can have some fun in an "off topic" forum or something at another time. By the way, the Jesus attachment was good  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2530696[/snapback]​*


Its cool. Its all internet though bro. Everyones laughin with each other on here because it makes the day go by better when we laugh a bit. Takes the stress off the bullshit at work you know? Ill tell you what. Make a vic and edgar battle in off topic and duke it out with pics. :roflmao:


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 22 2004, 09:18 AM
> *...I was thinking about getting the sac bee to come out and take pics and maybe do a small article on miller park and sacramento lowriding. What do you think? [snapback]2531344[/snapback]​*


It'd be interesting and I'm sure the Bee would do a story.

I don't know how this mayor is in regards to cruising / lowriding, but I know Serna didn't want anything to do with us. With all the trouble those last few years with how big the Cal Expo shows got, I think the mayor's office had had enough.

That's always the problem with cruising or a hot spot / strip in ANY town. No matter how many peaceful gente come out to have fun, there will ALWAYS be a small group that will come out and cause trouble / violence that ends it. It shines a negative light on us lowriders because the media spins it in an ignorant and uninformed way.

If there's a shooting on Broadway, what are you gonna see on channel 3???
A draped body on the street with shell casings marked out and a '64 Impala on wires clearly displayed in the background.

Not saying it's right, but that's the way it is.

I'd say go for it, and see if the Bee will write up a story. But from my experience, don't get your hopes up in thinking the news media is going to be a great help in creating a positive image for lowriding.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

thats a good point


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

On the other hand,

Car Clubs and solo riders getting involved in an organized manner and helping in the community is the way to go.

The support the troops thing is great. Get the Bee to come out to this. Cleaning up neighborhoods, volunteering with schools/kids, etc is the way to go.

Look at how the Harley riders do their "Toys 4 Tots" thing at the Capitol every year. And every year they are on the news, getting noticed.

A story on cruising Miller and lowriding might get a small story in the Bee, but organized community involvment by lowriders will earn deserved respect and hopefully one day build a certain degree between lowriders and gangsters that drive lowriders.


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

Sorry for the rant, I just went through a lot of shit like this when I was really in to the scene...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 22 2004, 08:18 AM
> * I mean if were helping them they should come through for us. You know? Its a sacramento thing.
> 
> But hey I had a question for you OG's out here. I was thinking about getting the sac bee to come out and take pics and maybe do a small article on miller park and sacramento lowriding. What do you think? Maybe we can get a few of the ogs together and you guys can school the sacramento community. Let me know what you think.
> [snapback]2531344[/snapback]​*


YEAH THAT WOULD BE GREAT IF THE BEE CAME OUT TO SHOW THE COMMUNTIY WE ARE JUST LIKE THE BIKERS WE HAVE HEART WHEN IT COMES TO HELPING PEOPLE OUT. THE BEE CAME OUT TO MY HOUSE ABOUT 7 YEARS AGO THEY DID A STORY ABOUT CRUSING ON BROADWAY AND BECAUSE IT WAS A THREE GENERATIONS WHICH WAS ME MY DAD AN SON WERE ALWAYS KICKING BACK AT WEINERSNITCEL AND HOW LOWRIDING DOESNT SEEM TO BE ENDING SOON.BUT LIKE INSYDER SAID THATS ALL IT TAKES IS A FIGHT OR SHOOTING AND OF INSTEAD THE PERSON BEING RESPONSIBLE THE WHOLE LOWRIDER GETS A BAD RAP.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I just spoke with Maya from Sacramento Bee. She'll be calling me back with further questions.  They are also going to post it in the bulletin.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 22 2004, 12:37 PM
> *I just spoke with Maya from Sacramento Bee. She'll be calling me back with further questions.   They are also going to post it in the bulletin.
> [snapback]2532165[/snapback]​*


Sacbee and Sac news and Review are client of ours (I work at a law firm), maybe I can talk to them if you're interested Showtime. Holla!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 22 2004, 01:00 AM
> *You know showtime, it's not that I'm upset. It's that at first I thought it was funny but going back and forth with cousin has really gotten old and the way I see it, it's a never ending thing. Apparently he enjoys it, but I think we're starting to look ridiculous on here. There is nothing he can tell me that would make me get hurt cause everything he tells me he gets from me. There has been times where I'm just going off one after another and he has stayed quiet because he doesn't know what to say. So instead of filling up topics with a bunch of BS, Imma be the more mature guy and stop it. Maybe we can have some fun in an "off topic" forum or something at another time. By the way, the Jesus attachment was good  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2530696[/snapback]​*




YA,SHOWTIME IS RIGHT WE SHOULD MAKE PEACE,ITS COOL TO JOKE AND ALL BUT YOU CAN ONLY TAKE IT SO FAR.I DON'T WANT PRIMO TO THROW A WRENCH AT ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I dont trust the news anymore either Showtime. It could backfire on us. That dickhead Mike TeSelle came to my work a while back after one of the homeboys here at work shot the cop. You might remember it from a while back. Anyway he acted all cool and wanted to know if I was surprised. I said yeah, he was a family man from what I could tell. The story ended up being about how my Job hires criminals and he was the "average" employee here. I had his back and it looked like I was talking shit the way they cut the footage. FUCK MIKE TESELLE!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

thats fucked up. i asked what kind of questions she wanted to ask. and they all seemed okay. they want to do the story before the barbeque. This way it will promote it


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 22 2004, 11:04 PM
> *Sacbee and Sac news and Review are client of ours (I work at a law firm), maybe I can talk to them if you're interested Showtime.  Holla!
> [snapback]2532686[/snapback]​*


I think Sac News and Review would be a better shot. I read both The Bee and SN&R and SN&R seems to have more openminded stories. Just my 2 cents.... :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Dec 22 2004, 05:26 PM
> *I dont trust the news anymore either Showtime.  It could backfire on us.  That dickhead Mike TeSelle came to my work a while back after one of the homeboys here at work shot the cop.  You might remember it from a while back.  Anyway he acted all cool and wanted to know if I was surprised. I said yeah, he was a family man from what I could tell.  The story ended up being about how my Job hires criminals and he was the "average" employee here.  I had his back and it looked like I was talking shit the way they cut the footage. FUCK MIKE TESELLE!
> [snapback]2533099[/snapback]​*


Dam homie. Where you work at?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 22 2004, 06:50 PM
> *Dam homie.  Where you work at?
> [snapback]2533747[/snapback]​*


I PMed him and he told me he works at Folsom State Prison making license plates :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 22 2004, 08:26 PM
> *I PMed him and he told me he works at Folsom State Prison making license plates  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2533854[/snapback]​*


Dam, you ain't right homie....LOL! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I heard "Street Riders" and "Devotions" on the radio today. They were at the Sports Chalet with gifts. I don't know their was any other clubs out there, but more than likely there were. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 22 2004, 07:42 PM
> *Dam, you ain't right homie....LOL! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2533911[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

the cruise today was cool i just wanted to say thank you to manuel for organizing the whole thing and next time you wanna cruise just post it up on here and im down to roll :thumbsup:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 22 2004, 08:46 PM
> *I heard "Street Riders" and "Devotions"  on the radio today.  They were at the Sports Chalet with gifts.  I don't know their was any other clubs out there, but more than likely there were.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2533930[/snapback]​*


yea there were alot of clubs out there like street riders, nor cal ridaz, lowrider legacy, fear none, thee stylistics, devotions, and i was out there representing for phantasy


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Dec 22 2004, 08:51 PM
> *yea there were alot of clubs out there like street riders, nor cal ridaz, lowrider legacy, fear none, thee stylistics, devotions, and i was out there representing for phantasy
> [snapback]2533950[/snapback]​*


Good looking out Joe, way to hold it down. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Dec 22 2004, 06:51 PM
> *yea there were alot of clubs out there like street riders, nor cal ridaz, lowrider legacy, fear none, thee stylistics, devotions, and i was out there representing for phantasy
> [snapback]2533950[/snapback]​*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...view=getnewpost

YEAH THAT WAS COOL OF YOU REPPRESENTING YOUR CLUB PHANTASYJOE 4 THE AGE YOU ARE YOU HAVE ALOT CLASS.NOT JUST A CLUB MEMBER BUT A INDIVIDUAL.I KNOW ALOT OTHER CLUBS WOULD OF MADE IT IF THIS WAS A WEEKEND EVENT BUT I THINK WE DID ALRIGHT DEBRA FROM 102FM USUALLY DOESNT WORK ON WENDSDAY BUT SHE WANTED TO SEE THE LOWRIDERS WE TOLD HER THE DAY BEFORE. SO MUCH LOVE TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 22 2004, 08:26 PM
> *I PMed him and he told me he works at Folsom State Prison making license plates  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2533854[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: They don't do that in county. :biggrin: 

I work at a print shop so it probably like any trade. We're not a bunch of executives.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE SACRAMENTO AND NOR CAL CAR CLUBS


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

merry christmas from the UCE family, and have a safe and happy holiday!

My family bought a 5th of patron and i bought the pedro. Looks like ill be praying to a porcelin god tonight :uh: :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 25 2004, 03:12 PM
> *merry christmas from the UCE family, and have a safe and happy holiday!
> 
> My family bought a 5th of patron and i bought the pedro. Looks like ill be praying to a porcelin god tonight :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2542216[/snapback]​*


You're crazy, bro. As long as your lips don't touch the water, you're fine. I'm saving all drinking for new year's eve.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I got a digital camera finally.  

Someone bought me boxers with flames coming out the crotch area :uh: 

I was like, whats that supposed to mean. I have climitia? :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1 EVIL BONNEVILLE (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 25 2004, 10:57 PM
> *I got a digital camera finally.
> 
> Someone bought me boxers with flames coming out the crotch area  :uh:
> ...


Can't wait to see you wearing those, bro :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VIC'S79_@Dec 26 2004, 06:13 AM
> *Can't wait to see you wearing those, bro  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2543254[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VIC'S79_@Dec 26 2004, 01:13 AM
> *Can't wait to see you wearing those, bro  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2543254[/snapback]​*



Ok, that can be taken a few different ways. :scrutinize: :ugh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 26 2004, 11:50 AM
> *Ok, that can be taken a few different ways. :scrutinize:  :ugh:
> [snapback]2543388[/snapback]​*


pretty much :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey vic, you have something you want to tell us? Are you coming out of your shell? Hhmmm, this time we did not manipulate your posts! :scrutinize:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1 EVIL BONNEVILLE (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 26 2004, 12:46 PM
> *Hey vic, you have something you want to tell us? Are you coming out of your shell? Hhmmm, this time we did not manipulate your posts! :scrutinize:
> [snapback]2543815[/snapback]​*


I thought you knew. I tried hitting on moco and he turned me down  :angry: I was to be the first lowriding flamer, nothing wrong with that. Right? It will be fun, all the guys hanging out. Can't wait for Miller Park! Showtime, you better wear them flaming undies :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIC'S79_@Dec 27 2004, 12:52 AM
> *I thought you knew. I tried hitting on moco and he turned me down    :angry: I was to be the first lowriding flamer, nothing wrong with that. Right? It will be fun, all the guys hanging out. Can't wait for Miller Park! Showtime, you better wear them flaming undies  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2545436[/snapback]​*


Man I was really looking forward to this BBQ...............until now :uh:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 27 2004, 09:01 AM
> *Man I was really looking forward to this BBQ...............until now :uh:
> [snapback]2546168[/snapback]​*


MAN I DONT WANT TO SEE GUYS WITH PANTIES ILL SKIP THE BBQ TO .NOW IF YOU HAVE GIRLS WITH PANTIES ILL BE THERE .


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Just found out that my family will be throwing a little suprice party for my pops :biggrin: but its on th 9th  . So I wont be able to make it out there :tears:. I was really looking foward to this BBQ. Hope you guys have nice weather and no problems. Somebody make sure to take a lot of pictures and post them up on the 10th.


----------



## 1 EVIL BONNEVILLE (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 27 2004, 02:37 PM
> *MAN I DONT WANT TO SEE GUYS WITH PANTIES ILL SKIP THE BBQ TO .NOW IF YOU HAVE GIRLS WITH PANTIES ILL BE  THERE  .
> [snapback]2546689[/snapback]​*


OK, I'LL BEHAVE JUST FOR THIS ONE DAY


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 27 2004, 01:51 PM
> *Just found out that my family will be throwing a little suprice party for my pops  :biggrin: but its on th 9th  .  So I wont be able to make it out there :tears:.  I was really looking foward to this BBQ.  Hope you guys have nice weather and no problems.  Somebody make sure to take a lot of pictures and post them up on the 10th.
> [snapback]2546724[/snapback]​*



I will take pictures if I make it out. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 27 2004, 07:44 PM
> *I will take pictures if I make it out.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2547824[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 27 2004, 07:44 PM
> *I will take pictures if I make it out.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2547824[/snapback]​*


HEY DUMPS TELL YOUR FAMILY THE SUPRISE PARTY IS GOING TO BE AT MILLER PARK.BRING YOUR POPS SO HE CAN HIT SOME SWITHCHES.MY CLUB WILL BUY THE CAKE.BUT IF HE DOESNT MAKE IT I HOPE HE HAS A GOOD BIRTHDAY.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 27 2004, 01:51 PM
> *Just found out that my family will be throwing a little suprice party for my pops  :biggrin: but its on th 9th  .  So I wont be able to make it out there :tears:.  I was really looking foward to this BBQ.  Hope you guys have nice weather and no problems.  Somebody make sure to take a lot of pictures and post them up on the 10th.
> [snapback]2546724[/snapback]​*


SORRY ABOUT THAT DUMPS THE MESSAGE WAS FOR TWOTONS.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

manuel how come you didnt hit me back for the paper? the bee doesnt want to do it now.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 28 2004, 09:20 AM
> *manuel how come you didnt hit me back for the paper? the bee doesnt want to do it now.
> [snapback]2549238[/snapback]​*


Did Robert hit you up, bro?


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 28 2004, 09:20 AM
> *manuel how come you didnt hit me back for the paper? the bee doesnt want to do it now.
> [snapback]2549238[/snapback]​*


Why don't they want to so it anymore? :dunno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 26 2004, 01:46 PM
> *Hey vic, you have something you want to tell us? Are you coming out of your shell? Hhmmm, this time we did not manipulate your posts! :scrutinize:
> [snapback]2543815[/snapback]​*



NO MAMES ROBERT THAT WAS EDGER HE MADE A COPY OF MY SCREENNAME,PLUS I AINT NO JOTO


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Dec 28 2004, 01:10 PM
> *NO MAMES ROBERT THAT WAS EDGER HE MADE A COPY OF MY SCREENNAME,PLUS I AINT NO JOTO
> [snapback]2550194[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIC'S79_@Dec 27 2004, 01:52 AM
> *I thought you knew. I tried hitting on moco and he turned me down    :angry: I was to be the first lowriding flamer, nothing wrong with that. Right? It will be fun, all the guys hanging out. Can't wait for Miller Park! Showtime, you better wear them flaming undies  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2545436[/snapback]​*



FAT ASS EDGER,GO TAKE A SHOWER :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Dec 28 2004, 01:12 PM
> *FAT ASS EDGER,GO TAKE A SHOWER :biggrin:
> [snapback]2550201[/snapback]​*


At least I'm not embarrased or my old lady and dog her in public :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Dec 27 2004, 11:01 AM
> *Man I was really looking forward to this BBQ...............until now :uh:
> [snapback]2546168[/snapback]​*



NO MAMES RAGTREY,NI QUE FUERA EDGER :biggrin:


----------



## 1 EVIL BONNEVILLE (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Dec 28 2004, 01:13 PM
> *TU MAMO RAGTREY,COMO SI FUERAS EDGER :biggrin:
> [snapback]2550211[/snapback]​*


AND ANY ONE ELSE :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Dec 27 2004, 03:51 PM
> *Just found out that my family will be throwing a little suprice party for my pops  :biggrin: but its on th 9th  .  So I wont be able to make it out there :tears:.  I was really looking foward to this BBQ.  Hope you guys have nice weather and no problems.  Somebody make sure to take a lot of pictures and post them up on the 10th.
> [snapback]2546724[/snapback]​*


I'll be there...and taking lots of pics.........you guys know me....hehehehe......I'll be posting for days


----------



## 1 EVIL BONNEVILLE (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Dec 28 2004, 01:20 PM
> *I'll be there...and taking lots of pics.........you guys know me....hehehehe......I'll be posting for days
> [snapback]2550227[/snapback]​*


  :thumbsup: mAKE SURE YOU GET MY MONTE. iT'S A WORK IN PROGRESS, BUT YOU'LL BE SEING MORE OF IT


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIC'S79_@Dec 28 2004, 02:23 PM
> *  :thumbsup: mAKE SURE YOU GET MY MONTE. iT'S A WORK IN PROGRESS, BUT YOU'LL BE SEING MORE OF IT
> [snapback]2550231[/snapback]​*



ALSO BE SURE TO TAKE A PICTURE OF THE BONNIE HITTIN A MEAN THREE


----------



## 1 EVIL BONNEVILLE (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Dec 28 2004, 01:26 PM
> *ALSO BE SURE TO TAKE A PICTURE OF THE BONNIE HITTIN A MEAN THREE
> [snapback]2550239[/snapback]​*


ALSO BE SURE TO TAKE ONE OF MINE HITTING A MEAN 4 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

directions coming from the Bay area.........


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIC'S79_@Dec 28 2004, 02:26 PM
> *ALSO BE SURE TO TAKE ONE OF MINE HITTING A MEAN 4  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2550241[/snapback]​*



NO MAMES :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Dec 28 2004, 01:28 PM
> *directions coming from the Bay area.........
> [snapback]2550243[/snapback]​*


Here you go, bro :biggrin: 
4: Merge onto I-80 E toward RICHMOND/SACRAMENTO (Portions toll). 72.6 miles Map 

5: Take CAPITAL CITY FWY/US-50 E/I-80 BR E toward SACRAMENTO/SOUTH LAKE TAHOE. 3.5 miles Map 

6: Take the 5TH STREET exit. 0.2 miles Map 

7: Turn RIGHT onto 5TH ST. <0.1 miles Map 

8: Turn RIGHT onto BROADWAY. 0.5 miles Map 

9: Turn LEFT onto MARINA VIEW DR. 0.4 miles Map 

10: End at [2760-2799] Marina View Dr, Sacramento, CA 95818 US Map 

Directions from Bay Area (Emeryville) to Miller Park, Sac.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 27 2004, 11:40 PM
> *SORRY ABOUT THAT DUMPS THE MESSAGE WAS FOR TWOTONS.
> [snapback]2548711[/snapback]​*


We got a Trio coming down as part of the surprice. I'm the only one in my family thats into the Low Rider scene.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Dec 28 2004, 12:20 PM
> *I'll be there...and taking lots of pics.........you guys know me....hehehehe......I'll be posting for days
> [snapback]2550227[/snapback]​*


Good looking out :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I was really pumped up for this BBQ. I think I should show up at 8a.m. with Showtime and come home early.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 28 2004, 08:20 AM
> *manuel how come you didnt hit me back for the paper? the bee doesnt want to do it now.
> [snapback]2549238[/snapback]​*


my computer has been messing up it wouldnt let me check my mail. try again and see what happens.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

What's up!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

So you guy's think the weather is going to be cool on the 9th or what?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 28 2004, 10:36 PM
> *So you guy's think the weather is going to be cool on the 9th or what?
> [snapback]2551761[/snapback]​*


i sure do hope the whether is good. I just got home from a club meeting and we are all ready for this picnic. Finally something to do in Sac. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 28 2004, 09:34 PM
> *What's up!
> [snapback]2551735[/snapback]​*


The only thing that's up it the dayum nose on that Cutlass! :thumbsup:  What show was that and how many inches?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 29 2004, 07:02 AM
> *The only thing that's up it the dayum nose on that Cutlass!  :thumbsup:    What show was that and how many inches?
> [snapback]2552857[/snapback]​*


All I can say is that Max knows what oil filter he uses. :biggrin: Hey max, remember the october lulac show? :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Dec 29 2004, 09:06 AM
> *All I can say is that Max knows what oil filter he uses.  :biggrin: Hey max, remember the october lulac show? :roflmao:
> [snapback]2552948[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I can't really say much cause mine barely clears the potato chip bag sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I hope the weather is cool. I dont care about the cold, as long as its sunny.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 28 2004, 10:34 PM
> *What's up!
> [snapback]2551735[/snapback]​*



I hope my ride gets that much air


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Sup, erveryone I also posted this on "off topic" for that crowd. For those of you that are cool with Showtime916 and have wondered wassup with him, well I talked to him today and he wanted me to tell all the fellow LILers that he got canned from his job from being on here too much and some other BS. He also told me that was his only internet access so he'll be on when he gets another internet access. Dayum, I need to stop getting on LIL at work! :0


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 29 2004, 07:02 AM
> *The only thing that's up it the dayum nose on that Cutlass!  :thumbsup:    What show was that and how many inches?
> [snapback]2552857[/snapback]​*


This was the Las Vegas SuperShow and it hit 73inches a new world record.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Dec 29 2004, 02:09 PM
> *I hope my ride gets that much air
> [snapback]2553999[/snapback]​*


As long as you don't have junk in you trunck. Nothing but HiLow.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 29 2004, 07:36 PM
> *Sup, erveryone I also posted this on "off topic" for that crowd. For those of you that are cool with Showtime916 and have wondered wassup with him, well I talked to him today and he wanted me to tell all the fellow LILers that he got canned from his job from being on here too much and some other BS. He also told me that was his only internet access so he'll be on when he gets another internet access. Dayum, I need to stop getting on LIL at work!  :0
> [snapback]2554583[/snapback]​*


Dam!!! :0 :0 :0 Like that.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 30 2004, 03:25 AM
> *As long as you don't have junk in you trunck. Nothing but HiLow.
> [snapback]2554748[/snapback]​*


I have ProHopper in my trunk... :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 29 2004, 07:48 PM
> *I have ProHopper in my trunk... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2554846[/snapback]​*


I got my equipment from Hydraulic CIty or City Hydraulics outta Lakewood, CA. Don't know who made, all I know is that I have since put Saco motors and Italian gears on them and have been happy with them since I bought them. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 29 2004, 07:48 PM
> *Dam!!!  :0  :0  :0    Like that.
> [snapback]2554845[/snapback]​*


That's what he told me when he called me at about 4:30 today. He told me to post it up on here so people know wassup.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Dec 29 2004, 06:48 PM
> *I have ProHopper in my trunk... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2554846[/snapback]​*


Prohopper is cool!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 29 2004, 07:24 PM
> *This was the Las Vegas SuperShow and it hit 73inches a new world record.
> [snapback]2554741[/snapback]​*


Hey bro, did you see any of the Black Magic Hydraulics guys? I hear they got some serious hoppers out there in LV.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

*To all Lowriders or anyone that has a Heart,*


One of our fellow Lowriders Edgar from Stylistics Car Club's daughter passed away in the car accident that happened over the weekend on their way to fresno. Some of us clubs are getting together and meeting at Smiley's house at 12:00 noon this Sunday for a memorial run to the Golden One Bank on behalf of his daughter. We are all making a donation towards her burial. We will leave at approx. 1:00pm.

We would like to extend this to ALL Lowrider, Carshow enthusiasts or club members. It is deeply heart renching to hear that someone has lost a loved on during the Christmas holidays. Please come join us an contribute to this worthy cause. Even if you have only a dollar, any amount will help. If you want any information please contact me or Smiley from LayMLow Car Club.

Thank You,

Manuel - "Thee Stylistics Car Club"


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 29 2004, 06:36 PM
> *Sup, erveryone I also posted this on "off topic" for that crowd. For those of you that are cool with Showtime916 and have wondered wassup with him, well I talked to him today and he wanted me to tell all the fellow LILers that he got canned from his job from being on here too much and some other BS. He also told me that was his only internet access so he'll be on when he gets another internet access. Dayum, I need to stop getting on LIL at work!  :0
> [snapback]2554583[/snapback]​*


Damn dude, I just talked to him yesteday and he told me about it. I think I need to cut down on the LIL myself.............. :ugh:


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 29 2004, 06:36 PM
> *...For those of you that are cool with Showtime916 and have wondered wassup with him, well I talked to him today and he wanted me to tell all the fellow LILers that he got canned from his job from being on here too much and some other BS...
> [snapback]2554583[/snapback]​*


Damn that sucks.

Hope he can find another job soon.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 30 2004, 12:56 AM
> *To all Lowriders or anyone that has a Heart,
> One of our fellow Lowriders Edgar from Stylistics Car Club's daughter passed away in the car accident that happened over the weekend on their way to fresno. Some of us clubs are getting together and meeting at Smiley's house at 12:00 noon this Sunday for a memorial run to the Golden One Bank on behalf of his daughter. We are all making a donation towards her burial. We will leave at approx. 1:00pm.
> 
> ...


I read about this one. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

10.95 a month?? for internet access and 6 months free? ill take it :biggrin: 

cant stay away :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 29 2004, 11:56 PM
> *To all Lowriders or anyone that has a Heart,
> One of our fellow Lowriders Edgar from Stylistics Car Club's daughter passed away in the car accident that happened over the weekend on their way to fresno. Some of us clubs are getting together and meeting at Smiley's house at 12:00 noon this Sunday for a memorial run to the Golden One Bank on behalf of his daughter. We are all making a donation towards her burial. We will leave at approx. 1:00pm.
> 
> ...


SHOWTIME916 told me about it, sad to hear that. My primo just passed away down in LA like on the 28th I believe. I believe that at least 2 of us from BSCC can roll with you guys. I will PM you for some directions or get ahold of Scott for a meeting place.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Dec 30 2004, 05:48 PM
> *10.95 a month?? for internet access and 6 months free? ill take it :biggrin:
> 
> cant stay away :uh:
> [snapback]2557958[/snapback]​*


You back, you crazy cabron! I said I need to stay away and here I am at work on here. I guess I will just cut back a little :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

haha. man i need to get dsl or somethin. slow as hell plus the pictures on my computer at home look blurry and shit. I havent had this thing runnin in almost a year and a half. time to upgrade to something in 2004 :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

well be there on sunday also edgar hit me up bro, anytime ill be bringin the cutty out, even though i dont want to. smiley said if you have 13x7s on it, bring it :uh: 

My right side fender is embarassing :uh: :uh:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 30 2004, 04:50 PM
> *SHOWTIME916 told me about it, sad to hear that. My primo just passed away down in LA like on the 28th I believe. I believe that at least 2 of us from BSCC can roll with you guys. I will PM you for some directions or get ahold of Scott for a meeting place.
> [snapback]2557961[/snapback]​*


whats up BSCC SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR PRIMO I CAN JUST IMAGINE HOW YOUR FAMILY IS TAKING THIS MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU .IT WOULD BE NICE TO SHOW EDGAR HOW MUCH WE CARE IF ALOT OF US LOWRIDERS SHOW UP I KNOW WE ALL BEEN TALKING ABOUT THE PICNIC ON THE 9TH. BUT I THINK THAT SHOULD BE THE LAST THING ON OUR MIND RIGHT NOW. I JUST HOPE THERES A GOOD TURNOUT 4 THIS WORTHY CAUSE.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Dec 29 2004, 09:52 PM
> *Hey bro, did you see any of the Black Magic Hydraulics guys? I hear they got some serious hoppers out there in LV.
> [snapback]2555592[/snapback]​*


They were out their just in the truck dancing class. They have some serious hoppers for the streets wear everything goes.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 30 2004, 12:56 AM
> *To all Lowriders or anyone that has a Heart,
> One of our fellow Lowriders Edgar from Stylistics Car Club's daughter passed away in the car accident that happened over the weekend on their way to fresno. Some of us clubs are getting together and meeting at Smiley's house at 12:00 noon this Sunday for a memorial run to the Golden One Bank on behalf of his daughter. We are all making a donation towards her burial. We will leave at approx. 1:00pm.
> 
> ...


Hey Manuel, is this your club, or the other Stylistics?


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 30 2004, 12:56 AM
> *To all Lowriders or anyone that has a Heart,
> One of our fellow Lowriders Edgar from Stylistics Car Club's daughter passed away in the car accident that happened over the weekend on their way to fresno. Some of us clubs are getting together and meeting at Smiley's house at 12:00 noon this Sunday for a memorial run to the Golden One Bank on behalf of his daughter. We are all making a donation towards her burial. We will leave at approx. 1:00pm.
> 
> ...


if i dont have to work i will be there for sure but even if i dont go im sure some one from phantasy will be out to show respect


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 30 2004, 07:56 AM
> *To all Lowriders or anyone that has a Heart,
> One of our fellow Lowriders Edgar from Stylistics Car Club's daughter passed away in the car accident that happened over the weekend on their way to fresno. Some of us clubs are getting together and meeting at Smiley's house at 12:00 noon this Sunday for a memorial run to the Golden One Bank on behalf of his daughter. We are all making a donation towards her burial. We will leave at approx. 1:00pm.
> 
> ...


Yeah Smiley called me yesterday and told me about this. I forgot that I don't have insurance on my Regal right now. Damn, but I think I might have to just drop by Smiley's house early and make a donation.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Dec 30 2004, 08:50 PM
> *Hey Manuel, is this your club, or the other Stylistics?
> [snapback]2558638[/snapback]​*


NO QUAM ITS THE OTHER ONE WE ARE THEE STYLISTICS.I THOUGHT SOMEONE WOULD ASK THAT. I THINK ITS A JOKE WHEN THEY TOOK OUR NAME BUT LIFE GOES ON.WE HAD A BIG MEETING ABOUT THE NAME AT WASHINGTON NEIGHBOR HOOD CENTER CADDILAC JACK WAS THERE AND SO WAS OTHER PEOPLE THAT USED TO BE IN THE ORIGINAL STYLISTICS BUT THEY REFUSE TO LISTEN SO THATS WHY WE HAD TO GO TO THEE SYTLISTICS .I THINK ALL THE MEMBERS FROM STYLISTICS ARE PRETTY COOL I DONT HATE ON ANYBODY THATS WHY I SUPPORT THIER WORTHY CAUSE I JUST HOPE PEOPLE COME OUT AND REPRESENT THIER CLUB FOR EDGARS DAUGHTER.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Dec 30 2004, 08:52 PM
> *if i dont have to work i will be there for sure but even if i dont go im sure some one from phantasy will be out to show respect
> [snapback]2558644[/snapback]​*


I ALREADY KNOW IF YOU CAN MAKE IT YOULL BE THERE I KNOW WORK COMES FIRST.SO DONT FEEL BAD IF YOU CANT MAKE IT.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Happy new year everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 1 2005, 08:54 AM
> *Happy new year everyone! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2561529[/snapback]​*


Wassup, Robert. Dayum, you're gonna be pissed when you see the pics I got for new years. We weren't gonna do anything at first, but then everybody just showed up and we bought bottle after bottle. :biggrin: I'll post them in off topic.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Happy 2005 everybody!!!!!!


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

WHATS UP 64RAG?


----------



## StreetlowJohn (Jan 2, 2005)

What's up everyone... I am looking forward to this coming year.. there are alot of great things planned and I am lookng forward to all those girls in next to nothng. We at Streetlow will probably be behind most of it. 

If anyone has a flyer to this up coming show in Sac, send it to me please... I and a couple of homies are planning on coming, but I am not too familure with Sacramento other than Arco Arena. We are hitting up a few girls to come with us, but I am not promising anything.....

See ya later and see ya Sunday

StreetlowJohn


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetlowJohn_@Jan 2 2005, 02:59 PM
> *What's up everyone...  I am looking forward to this coming year.. there are alot of great things planned and I am lookng forward to all those girls in next to nothng.  We at Streetlow will probably be behind most of it.
> 
> If anyone has a flyer to this up coming show in Sac, send it to me please...  I and a couple of homies are planning on coming, but I am not too familure with Sacramento other than Arco Arena.  We are hitting up a few girls to come with us, but I am not promising anything.....
> ...



Good to see Street Low supporting the Sacramento riders. If you look in the previous post, there are some directions on how to get here. I'm pretty sure some of the guys on here will help you out on directions. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

FROM THE SAN JOSE AREA:

3: Merge onto I-880 N toward OAKLAND. 8.8 miles Map 

4: Merge onto MISSION BLVD/CA-262 E toward I-680/SACRAMENTO. 1.2 miles Map 

5: Merge onto I-680 N toward SACRAMENTO (Portions toll). 58.3 miles Map 

6: Merge onto I-80 E toward SACRAMENTO. 41.4 miles Map 

7: Take CAPITAL CITY FWY/US-50 E/I-80 BR E toward SACRAMENTO/SOUTH LAKE TAHOE. 3.5 miles Map 

8: Take the 5TH STREET exit. 0.2 miles Map 

9: Turn RIGHT onto 5TH ST. <0.1 miles Map 

10: Turn RIGHT onto BROADWAY. 0.5 miles Map 

11: Turn LEFT onto MARINA VIEW DR. 0.3 miles Map 

12: End at [2758-2759] Marina View Dr, Sacramento, CA 95818 US Map


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Sounds cool  :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

About Thee Stylistics.... So you think this is a joke??? And sometimes you think about it and laugh??? Don't get to carried away behind a keyboard. This goes back before Stan was President of our club, my club, the STYLISTICS. This goes back to the time Devotions was started and the Stylistics was started. I was at the meeting at the Robinson Center and neither side would give up the name. We even told you we would hop for the name or do whatever it takes to settle things. We have been going round and round for years about this. We talked to the folks in LA that started it and got the OK from them. I was cool unitl you said you think its a joke that someone took your name.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

I hope it don't rain, because I do not drive my car when it rains. It's hard enough keeping it straight on dry pavement, now imagine on wet pavement. That along with no one to roll with me is why I did not go to Sacramento today (Now I feel bad about it). Well, my rides are pretty much ready to roll on Sunday. Hope its a nice day.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 2 2005, 10:26 PM
> *Sounds cool   :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2565313[/snapback]​*


Jenn, you rolling through?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 2 2005, 09:27 PM
> *About Thee Stylistics....  So you think this is a joke???  And sometimes you think about it and laugh???    Don't get to carried away behind a keyboard.  This goes back before Stan was President of our club, my club, the STYLISTICS.  This goes back to the time Devotions was started and the Stylistics was started.  I was at the meeting at the Robinson Center and neither side would give up the name.  We even told you we would hop for the name or do whatever it takes to settle things.  We have been going round and round for years about this.  We talked to the folks in LA that started it and got the OK from them.  I was cool unitl you said you think its a joke that someone took your name.
> [snapback]2565315[/snapback]​*



I took that pic but I like this one that I took better. :thumbsup: 
Nice car.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 2 2005, 09:33 PM
> *Jenn, you rolling through?
> [snapback]2565350[/snapback]​*


I Might, I'm supposed to go visit my Dad that weekend (25 min. north of Sac ) so it's pretty close.....


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 3 2005, 02:30 AM
> *I hope it don't rain, because I do not drive my car when it rains. It's hard enough keeping it straight on dry pavement, now imagine on wet pavement. That along with no one to roll with me is why I did not go to Sacramento today (Now I feel bad about it). Well, my rides are pretty much ready to roll on Sunday. Hope its a nice day.
> [snapback]2565331[/snapback]​*


Edgar ill be there at 8 oclock in the morning. Call me, and ill let you know how everything looks. 

Tell vic he can meet me out there if he wants. Everyone be sure to bring some folding tables and chairs. Theres only three tables :uh:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 2 2005, 09:27 PM
> *About Thee Stylistics....  So you think this is a joke???  And sometimes you think about it and laugh???    Don't get to carried away behind a keyboard.  This goes back before Stan was President of our club, my club, the STYLISTICS.  This goes back to the time Devotions was started and the Stylistics was started.  I was at the meeting at the Robinson Center and neither side would give up the name.  We even told you we would hop for the name or do whatever it takes to settle things.  We have been going round and round for years about this.  We talked to the folks in LA that started it and got the OK from them.  I was cool unitl you said you think its a joke that someone took your name.
> [snapback]2565315[/snapback]​*



So you are saying that you are a LA chapter? Then thats cool, it should be squashed! End of story.....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO SMILEY FOR GETTING EVERYBODY TOGETHER FOR EDGARS DAUGHTER.I KNOW GIVING MONEY DOESNT TAKE THE PAIN AWAY.BUT ALEAST HE KNOWS THE PEOPLE AND CLUBS THAT WAS THERE CAME THROUGH. I KNOW ALOT OF OTHER CLUBS WOULD OF MADE IT IF THE WEATHER WOULD OF BEEN BETTER .


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I got the ride almost ready to rool. Still waiting on my damn dump though. If anyone has a good delta get at me. I know if I order one it wont get here in time.  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 3 2005, 02:31 PM
> *I got the ride almost ready to rool.  Still waiting on my damn dump though.  If anyone has a good delta get at me.  I know if I order one it wont get here in time.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2566453[/snapback]​*


Hey bro talk to mark at showtime. It will get to your pad by thursday or friday. It will be coming from fresno. So youll get it soon if you tell him to send it out today.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 3 2005, 01:32 AM
> *I took that pic but I like this one that I took better. :thumbsup:
> Nice car.
> [snapback]2565917[/snapback]​*


I agree, nice Cadillac


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 3 2005, 02:23 AM
> *I Might, I'm supposed to go visit my Dad that weekend (25 min. north of Sac ) so it's pretty close.....
> [snapback]2565962[/snapback]​*


Outta curiosity, 25 miles north of Sac where?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 3 2005, 02:31 AM
> *Edgar ill be there at 8 oclock in the morning. Call me, and ill let you know how everything looks.
> 
> Tell vic he can meet me out there if he wants. Everyone be sure to bring some folding tables and chairs. Theres only three tables :uh:
> [snapback]2565966[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: I got some good pics of Victor from New Year's


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 3 2005, 11:46 AM
> *Hey bro talk to mark at showtime. It will get to your pad by thursday or friday. It will be coming from fresno. So youll get it soon if you tell him to send it out today.
> [snapback]2566499[/snapback]​*



Im gonna call him up today.


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 2 2005, 11:30 PM
> *I hope it don't rain, because I do not drive my car when it rains. It's hard enough keeping it straight on dry pavement, now imagine on wet pavement. That along with no one to roll with me is why I did not go to Sacramento today (Now I feel bad about it). Well, my rides are pretty much ready to roll on Sunday. Hope its a nice day.
> [snapback]2565331[/snapback]​*


I hear you bro, I do not roll my car in the rain either, but we'll see you there, Impala or Honda, weather permiting. uffin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

THATS RIGHT!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 30 2004, 12:56 AM
> *To all Lowriders or anyone that has a Heart,
> One of our fellow Lowriders Edgar from Stylistics Car Club's daughter passed away in the car accident that happened over the weekend on their way to fresno. Some of us clubs are getting together and meeting at Smiley's house at 12:00 noon this Sunday for a memorial run to the Golden One Bank on behalf of his daughter. We are all making a donation towards her burial. We will leave at approx. 1:00pm.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear that.
Since I now live in Sac i would have liked to help.I wave not been online since last week.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

let's just hope the weather stays nice....I want to get a ton of shots


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

OK, check out my post on "off topic" for some fun New Years Eve get together pics. :roflmao: Again, sorry Robert, It was a last minute thing.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 3 2005, 12:07 PM
> *Im gonna call him up today.
> [snapback]2566553[/snapback]​*


Yeah Mark's (Showtime Hydraulics) a cool guy. He was the DJ at my wedding.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 3 2005, 01:01 PM
> *I am sorry to hear that.
> Since I now live in Sac i would have liked to help.I wave not been online since last week.
> [snapback]2566697[/snapback]​*


You should have came through. It was a cool little turn out, kinda like a preview of what the 9th is gonna be like.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 3 2005, 12:23 PM
> *OK, check out my post on "off topic" for some fun New Years Eve get together pics.  :roflmao: Again, sorry Robert, It was a last minute thing.
> [snapback]2566777[/snapback]​*


**ONCE AGAIN, HERE IS IS. ENJOY!! :cheesy: :biggrin: **
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=149800


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 2 2004, 11:26 AM
> *Its on. Sunday January 9th at Miller Park. Everyone come out to represent your plaques and eat like kings!!!!
> 
> I'll be bringin 20 pounds of Al Pastor and Carne Asada.
> ...


YOU LOST YOUR JOB SO HOW YOU GONNA BUY MEAT? I WON'T BE UP THERE!!!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 3 2005, 01:27 PM
> *YOU LOST YOUR JOB SO HOW YOU GONNA BUY MEAT?  I WON'T BE UP THERE!!!!
> [snapback]2566939[/snapback]​*


I was wondeing the same thing, then remembered crazy ass Showtime is a baller, dawg!! :0


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 3 2005, 01:35 PM
> *I was wondeing the same thing, then remembered crazy ass Showtime is a baller, dawg!!  :0
> [snapback]2566959[/snapback]​*


Dude he called me last week and said he still wants the meat sooo looks like he aint trippin. I heard it's going to rain though Saturday and Sunday? Anyone know fa' sho?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 3 2005, 01:49 PM
> *Yeah Mark's (Showtime Hydraulics) a cool guy.  He was the DJ at my wedding.
> [snapback]2566837[/snapback]​*



I called up but I got a hold of a guy named Jeff. Should I ask for Mark?


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 3 2005, 11:04 AM
> *Outta curiosity, 25 miles north of Sac where?
> [snapback]2566545[/snapback]​*


Hey bro, I know where her dad's place is....you wanna go?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 3 2005, 01:53 PM
> *
> 
> Hey bro, I know where her dad's place is....you wanna go?
> [snapback]2567002[/snapback]​*


Only when Jenn's around :biggrin: Naw, I'm just kidding, a girl with a clean ass Impala like her wouldn't even turn my way even if I lit my car on fire


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 3 2005, 11:23 AM
> *OK, check out my post on "off topic" for some fun New Years Eve get together pics.  :roflmao: Again, sorry Robert, It was a last minute thing.
> [snapback]2566777[/snapback]​*



No problem. I probably would have fell asleep early anyway. I have not drank in like 1 year and a half when I went out with steven and christina. But after seeing the pics, maybe that was a good thing. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 3 2005, 01:23 AM
> *I Might, I'm supposed to go visit my Dad that weekend (25 min. north of Sac ) so it's pretty close.....
> [snapback]2565962[/snapback]​*



Will the 4 be out if you do roll through?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 3 2005, 02:14 PM
> *Will the 4 be out if you do roll through?
> [snapback]2567070[/snapback]​*


I'm putting money on the Jetta.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 3 2005, 02:15 PM
> *I'm putting money on the Jetta.
> [snapback]2567074[/snapback]​*


I'm putting my money on she aint coming.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 3 2005, 02:52 PM
> *I called up but I got a hold of a guy named Jeff.  Should I ask for Mark?
> [snapback]2567001[/snapback]​*


From what I understand Mark is like the head of opperations, but i could be wrong.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 3 2005, 03:31 AM
> *Edgar ill be there at 8 oclock in the morning. Call me, and ill let you know how everything looks.
> 
> Tell vic he can meet me out there if he wants. Everyone be sure to bring some folding tables and chairs. Theres only three tables :uh:
> [snapback]2565966[/snapback]​*


Simon I'll be there earlyt hopefully Leoni (moco) rolls with me cuz he wanted to leave early as possible :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 3 2005, 10:04 AM
> *Outta curiosity, 25 miles north of Sac where?
> [snapback]2566545[/snapback]​*



Auburn


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 3 2005, 01:21 PM
> *I'm putting my money on she aint coming..   :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2567091[/snapback]​*


 :twak: Shoulda put money on the Jetta foolio  U already know what I went thru today with the tires and balancing :uh:



:roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 3 2005, 07:28 PM
> *:twak:  Shoulda put money on the Jetta foolio    U already know what I went thru today with the tires and balancing :uh:
> :roflmao:
> [snapback]2567968[/snapback]​*


<~~~$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ I WIN!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 3 2005, 07:27 PM
> *Auburn
> [snapback]2567966[/snapback]​*


Ey homegirl, I might be wrong, but I think thats east not north of Sacras :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 3 2005, 06:34 PM
> *<~~~$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ I WIN!
> [snapback]2567991[/snapback]​*



.....BUT, If I can get a trailer (prolly NOT!) I'll take the 64


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 3 2005, 06:35 PM
> *Ey homegirl, I might be wrong, but I think thats east not north of Sacras  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2567996[/snapback]​*


I just know that I stay on 80 for about 20 minutes after Sac ....That's ur hood :0 Talk to me about SanJo  



J/K


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 3 2005, 07:37 PM
> *I just know that I stay on 80 for about 20 minutes after Sac ....That's ur hood  :0  Talk to me about SanJo
> J/K
> [snapback]2568005[/snapback]​*


Not my hood, thats Placer County. I live north of Sacramento on Hwy 99 not on Interstate 80. You passed through here on your way to Chico unless you went up I-5.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

Is anybody going to go if it rains on Sunday??? As of now it looks like rain this weekend..... :angry:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

OKAY IF IT RAINS "EVERYONES POSTPONING IT TO THE NEXT WEEKEND". IM CALLING EVERYONE.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 3 2005, 09:05 PM
> *OKAY IF IT RAINS "EVERYONES POSTPONING IT TO THE NEXT WEEKEND". IM CALLING EVERYONE.
> [snapback]2568119[/snapback]​*


Sounds good to me, just let me know.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 3 2005, 08:05 PM
> *OKAY IF IT RAINS "EVERYONES POSTPONING IT TO THE NEXT WEEKEND". IM CALLING EVERYONE.
> [snapback]2568119[/snapback]​*


Fuck, I might have to work! :angry: . Imma check my schedule for the weekend after.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

It's supposed rain all weekend, when do you guys think you'll know if the show is going to take place or not. I wan't to take a ride up to Sac, but don't want to make plans if it gets cancelled last minute. Keep us posted.
Thanks,

Eddie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Showtime! Good job on organizing this :thumbsup: . It looks like you will have a pertty good turn out.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 3 2005, 08:43 PM
> *Not my hood, thats Placer County. I live north of Sacramento on Hwy 99 not on Interstate 80. You passed through here on your way to Chico unless you went up I-5.
> [snapback]2568022[/snapback]​*



picky picky, no one wants to claim Auburn now? :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 3 2005, 08:05 PM
> *OKAY IF IT RAINS "EVERYONES POSTPONING IT TO THE NEXT WEEKEND". IM CALLING EVERYONE.
> [snapback]2568119[/snapback]​*


Ahhh shit not the next weekend...unless it's Sunday. We have our annual presidents meeting in Modesto. Damn rain.... :angry:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 3 2005, 07:28 PM
> *:twak:  Shoulda put money on the Jetta foolio    U already know what I went thru today with the tires and balancing :uh:
> :roflmao:
> [snapback]2567968[/snapback]​*


Whatever Jennay.....has nothing to do with your cars, I just know you aint a big fan of coming up here. Hit me up later.


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 3 2005, 12:55 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:




Thu
Jan 06 Showers 52°/40° 40 % 
Fri
Jan 07 Showers 50°/42° 30 % 
Sat
Jan 08 Showers 51°/42° 40 % 
Sun
Jan 09 Showers 53°/42° 30 % 
:twak:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 3 2005, 10:26 PM
> *Fuck, I might have to work!  :angry: . Imma check my schedule for the weekend after.
> [snapback]2568609[/snapback]​*


OK, checked my schedule and I'm off next weekend as well  :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 4 2005, 12:14 PM
> *OK, checked my schedule and I'm off next weekend as well    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2569903[/snapback]​*


You still going out there if it rains bro :0 ?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 4 2005, 12:49 PM
> *You still going out there if it rains bro :0 ?
> [snapback]2570051[/snapback]​*


Imma wait for Scott's phone call and if it's raining, maybe not.  :angry:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 4 2005, 12:57 PM
> *Imma wait for Scott's phone call and if it's raining, maybe not.    :angry:
> [snapback]2570083[/snapback]​*


Esta bien, I getcha....what time's he calling you? We can caravan up there together si quieres.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 4 2005, 01:15 PM
> *Esta bien, I getcha....what time's he calling you?  We can caravan up there together si quieres.
> [snapback]2570155[/snapback]​*


Simon, that would be cool. He said he would call me as soon as he got there at about 8 a.m. :dunno: I'm staying up on the weather reports though


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

i hope channel 10 is wrong


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Jan 4 2005, 03:17 PM
> *i hope channel 10 is wrong
> [snapback]2570711[/snapback]​*


Not looking too good, alot of people are going to have to be wrong.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

damn....updates people...updates...I was planning on leaving with the guys from StreetLow on saturday morning


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 4 2005, 08:54 AM
> *Hey Showtime!  Good job on organizing this  :thumbsup: .  It looks like you will have a pertty good turn out.
> [snapback]2569523[/snapback]​*


good going showtime hey if it rains bring the carne asada to my house .lol.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS+Jan 4 2005, 09:22 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it just me or do some people think it is on saturday? I am sure if it does get moved from this sunday, it will be for next sunday, right?


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 3 2005, 09:05 PM
> *OKAY IF IT RAINS "EVERYONES POSTPONING IT TO THE NEXT WEEKEND". IM CALLING EVERYONE.
> [snapback]2568119[/snapback]​*


might not be able to make it next sunday so keep me posted


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Hey can someone call streetriders, independent, stylistics and nor cal ridahs to let them know about the postponing socios also if lisette is still in mexico. Thanks


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

Thats a good idea if it rains just chang it to next week. People are still going to go evan if the date is changed.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I invited a gang of ladies from chico and hollister to come out :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

I'll try and make it out, when ever it goes down. But I might leave the Regal at home.... :angry:


----------



## StreetlowJohn (Jan 2, 2005)

It looks like there will be some MAJOR rain this weekend.... Let me know what's gonna happen.. We were planning on heading out there like friday night for shoots, but looks like they are postponed too...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

So is it still on the 9th or what???????? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:uh: :angry:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Jan 4 2005, 09:59 PM
> *Thats a good idea if it rains just chang it to next week. People are still going to go evan if  the date is changed.
> [snapback]2572226[/snapback]​*


Wassup, Hector? Remember when you did ths sucker in your parent's drive way back in '96? Ha HA, its been hella fun these last 8 1/2 years. Nothing's left of the original set up.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 5 2005, 02:37 AM
> *So is it still on the 9th or what???????? :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2572414[/snapback]​*


Hey can everyone pm me their number ? I thin we should wait it out and see what it looks like on saturday. Not give up yet. you know? but let me get your guys numbers for an update.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 5 2005, 11:57 AM
> *Hey can everyone pm me their number ? I thin we should wait it out and see what it looks like on saturday. Not give up yet. you know? but let me get your guys numbers for an update.
> [snapback]2573767[/snapback]​*



I agree, you never know with the weather. If it rains on Sunday then next sunday it is.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Stylistics checkin in. If it rains, we already now the deal. Don't trip. You should still have the number.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ok sounds good. I lost your number bro. i had it in my other phone and it broke.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I might have something to do on the 16th, so hopefully we have it this weekend.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 5 2005, 02:37 PM
> *I might have something to do on the 16th, so hopefully we have it this weekend.
> [snapback]2574244[/snapback]​*


what the hell are you talking about....WE do have something to do on the 16th...and hmmmmm someone's bday is coming up...isn't it????? if I remember right...your's is just a few weeks after mine and mine was on the 26th...so yours should be this week or next...right????


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 5 2005, 10:57 AM
> *Hey can everyone pm me their number ? I thin we should wait it out and see what it looks like on saturday. Not give up yet. you know? but let me get your guys numbers for an update.
> [snapback]2573767[/snapback]​*


You still got mine, right?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Whatever happens, my batteries are on the charger as I type.  :thumbsup: Robert, how are things? You gonna roll with us, bro?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 5 2005, 03:56 PM
> *what the hell are you talking about....WE do have something to do on the 16th...and hmmmmm someone's bday is coming up...isn't it????? if I remember right...your's is just a few weeks after mine and mine was on the 26th...so yours should be this week or next...right????
> [snapback]2574569[/snapback]​*


Yeah my B-day is on the 13th of Jan. :biggrin: :biggrin: I talked to Twotons, and he says we can changed the date to feb. 6th, if the picnic is on the 16th. Only thing is I can't make it on the 6th, so hopefully the whether is good this weekend.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

edgar i still got you, robert and vics number ill call you bro.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

Huh???? I thought it was supposed to be this Sunday??? If it rains I thought it was going down the following Sunday??? Why is everyone talking about Saturday??? Did I miss something???


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 5 2005, 05:48 PM
> *edgar i still got you, robert and vics number ill call you bro.
> [snapback]2575124[/snapback]​*


Orale, bro


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 5 2005, 06:29 PM
> *Huh???? I thought it was supposed to be this Sunday???  If it rains I thought it was going down the following Sunday???  Why is everyone talking about Saturday???  Did I miss something???
> [snapback]2575319[/snapback]​*


You're right, bro. I don't know where people got to thinking saturday from. :dunno:


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

QUOTE(sireluzion916 @ Jan 5 2005, 06:29 PM)
Huh???? I thought it was supposed to be this Sunday??? If it rains I thought it was going down the following Sunday??? Why is everyone talking about Saturday??? Did I miss something??? 


you're right, bro. I don't know where people got to thinking saturday from. :dunno:
[snapback]2575422[/snapback]​[/quote]

Both el torro and my son guam 707 are refering to the 16th inregards to a photo shoot of my lincoln for streetlow and a 2006 calendar... the posts are not in reference to the picnic..


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

Does any one know what time its going to start!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> QUOTE(sireluzion916 @ Jan 5 2005, 06:29 PM)
> Huh???? I thought it was supposed to be this Sunday??? If it rains I thought it was going down the following Sunday??? Why is everyone talking about Saturday??? Did I miss something???
> you're right, bro. I don't know where people got to thinking saturday from. :dunno:
> [snapback]2575422[/snapback]​


Both el torro and my son guam 707 are refering to the 16th inregards to a photo shoot of my lincoln for streetlow and a 2006 calendar... the posts are not in reference to the picnic..
[snapback]2576046[/snapback]​[/quote]
Sup Pop's! you get my PM? :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah hopefully it dont rain, we are going to take a couple cars out there but if it rains i am fucked cause my monte dont have a top!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 5 2005, 02:22 PM
> *Whatever happens, my batteries are on the charger as I type.    :thumbsup: Robert, how are things? You gonna roll with us, bro?
> [snapback]2574673[/snapback]​*


You know I am if I don't have something going on. :biggrin: We are still waiting on the stork to get here. I wish it would hurry up. :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 4 2005, 09:22 AM
> *Ahhh shit not the next weekend...unless it's Sunday.  We have our annual presidents meeting in Modesto.  Damn rain.... :angry:
> [snapback]2569583[/snapback]​*


Oh yeah  I'm not going this year to take notes, so send me the events calendar please


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Todays sacramento bee.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 6 2005, 08:53 AM
> *Todays sacramento bee.
> [snapback]2577427[/snapback]​*


MAD MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX .LOL I HAVENT READ THE STORY YET BUT I WILL WHEN I GET OFF LINE.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Can i get an autograph :uh: :uh:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 6 2005, 09:03 AM
> *
> 
> MAD MAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX .LOL I HAVENT READ THE STORY YET BUT I WILL WHEN I GET OFF LINE.
> [snapback]2577457[/snapback]​*




OKAY JUST READ THE ARTICLE THAT WAS PRETTY WELL SAID FROM YOU AND J.BUTTTT YOU SHOULD OF MENTION HOW MANY CAR CLUBS ARE IN SAC SO THE PUBLIC CAN SEE THAT LOWRIDING IS NOT JUST A FADE.BECAUSE WHETHER YOUR BLACK- MEXICAN-WHITE-CHINESE-LOWRIDING DOESNT SEEM TO BE GOING AWAY FOR ALONG TIME .THERE ARE NEW CLUBS POPPING UP SEEMS LIKE EVERY YEAR AND COOL .THATS GREAT YOU GOT IN THE PAPER .


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

In the interview i told the reporter that there were roughly 15-20 clubs in the sacramento area.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 5 2005, 05:48 PM
> *edgar i still got you, robert and vics number ill call you bro.
> [snapback]2575124[/snapback]​*


You should have mine too....Impalas Y.C. will be on stand by....we'll probably roll down with the Brown Society Crew.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 6 2005, 12:42 AM
> *Oh yeah   I'm not going this year to take notes, so send me the events calendar please
> [snapback]2576630[/snapback]​*


Whatever dude, you gotta go to get a Calendar!!!


----------



## doras49 (Dec 30, 2004)

Great article. It's very rare to see stuff like this in the paper! "Thanks for sharing" :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 6 2005, 09:53 AM
> *Todays sacramento bee.
> [snapback]2577427[/snapback]​*


Max is a Caltrans employee, huh? Do they approve of your vehicle with a modified suspension on their roadways? :angry: :nono: Ha Ha, just giving you a hard time, bro. I also work for the state. :biggrin: Congrats on making the paper, I'm gonna have to pick up a copy today.  :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/business/aut...-12830037c.html
Here you go, everybody, the article. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 6 2005, 12:43 PM
> *http://www.sacbee.com/content/business/aut...-12830037c.html
> Here you go, everybody, the article.  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2577863[/snapback]​*


That's cool that the article even mentioned Brown Society in Y.C. I thought it was just going to be about Sactown lowriders. :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 6 2005, 11:34 AM
> *In the interview i told the reporter that there were roughly 15-20 clubs in the sacramento area.
> [snapback]2577589[/snapback]​*


For a guy thats never really had a COMPLETE car,you sure get around and talk like a OG in the game.
props for the artical,it was alright(too short,and more people should have been interviewed,especially OG riders!)and i dont agree with some shit that was said,but since im new to sac,its all good.
Its actually good to see us riders being looked at as something other then thugs.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I just went to grab a copy and theyre out. Have to wait till i get home.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 6 2005, 06:07 PM
> *For a guy thats never really had a COMPLETE car,you sure get around and talk like a OG in the game.
> props for the artical,it was alright(too short,and more people should have been interviewed,especially OG riders!)and i dont agree with some shit that was said,but since im new to sac,its all good.
> Its actually good to see us riders being looked at as something other then thugs.
> [snapback]2578064[/snapback]​*


Yeah well its hard to tell the reporter what to put in the newspaper.. Especially that i told her i looked up to the OGs like "Max Robert and Jay from Crazy's". I dont walk around and front like im OG. But its cool, people tend to look at everything different. I could care less what people think about me, I mean im not in this shit to worry about what people think. Then I wouldnt be building my car for myself, nor enjoying what i build. 

But your right, i havent busted out yet. I wont argue with you on that. But I will. And to those that didnt believe in me, and ran their mouth behind my back but act like a homie when i see them, well lets just say that toilet paper is on sale at safeway and im pickin up a big pack. Because im gonna shit all over them.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 6 2005, 03:53 PM
> *Yeah well its hard to tell the reporter what to put in the newspaper.. Especially that i told her i looked up to the OGs like "Max Robert and Jay from Crazy's". I dont walk around and front like im OG. But its cool, people tend to look at everything different. I could care less what people think about me, I mean im not in this shit to worry about what people think. Then I wouldnt be building my car for myself, nor enjoying what i build.
> 
> But your right, i havent busted out yet. I wont argue with you on that. But I will. And to those that didnt believe in me, and ran their mouth behind my back but act like a homie when i see them, well lets just say that toilet paper is on sale at safeway and im pickin up a big pack. Because im gonna shit all over them.
> [snapback]2578204[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 6 2005, 03:53 PM
> *Yeah well its hard to tell the reporter what to put in the newspaper.. Especially that i told her i looked up to the OGs like "Max Robert and Jay from Crazy's". I dont walk around and front like im OG. But its cool, people tend to look at everything different. I could care less what people think about me, I mean im not in this shit to worry about what people think. Then I wouldnt be building my car for myself, nor enjoying what i build.
> 
> But your right, i havent busted out yet. I wont argue with you on that. But I will. And to those that didnt believe in me, and ran their mouth behind my back but act like a homie when i see them, well lets just say that toilet paper is on sale at safeway and im pickin up a big pack. Because im gonna shit all over them.
> [snapback]2578204[/snapback]​*


My thing is this,I dont have a problem with you personally,BUT you do run your mouth alot.And with never having a car,it gets old.Im not the only one who feels this way,I just have the balls to say it out loud,NOT behind your back.
Like I said,im not saying you aint cool,but dont say shit,just fuckin do it.

I hope your ride dose come out clean(I sure the fuck know mine will)and I hope you do clown fools and rep UCE C.C the WAY it should be represented.

sorry it took so long to write,Im still at work,WORKING!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 6 2005, 04:06 PM
> *My thing is this,I dont have a problem with you personally,BUT you do run your mouth alot.And with never having a car,it gets old.Im not the only one who feels this way,I just have the balls to say it out loud,NOT behind your back.
> Like I said,im not saying you aint cool,but dont say shit,just fuckin do it.
> 
> ...


I sure the fuck know mine will


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

gee back to the picnic...how does the weather look now?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 6 2005, 04:12 PM
> *gee back to the picnic...how does the weather look now?
> [snapback]2578275[/snapback]​*


like you wont be coming,Which for me is a good thing.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 6 2005, 07:06 PM
> *My thing is this,I dont have a problem with you personally,BUT you do run your mouth alot.And with never having a car,it gets old.Im not the only one who feels this way,I just have the balls to say it out loud,NOT behind your back.
> Like I said,im not saying you aint cool,but dont say shit,just fuckin do it.
> 
> ...


You know what bro, in all honesty I respect you for your opinion and you having the balls to say it towards me. And the compliment. I'd rather hear it straight up in person than over the internet however, but its okay. 

Some people cant take the truth, but I can. I do talk alot. No doubt. I'm a dreamer, and I tend to overdream I guess.. And over exceed what I "really" can afford. But you know what, if I didnt do that, then I would be a person with no goals, or have any motivation to move forward on the things I like to do. 

And regardless of my dreams and wants, I never put down anyone for what they choose to build.. Nor get in their personal life and tell others about it. I have my own life to worry about. If I wanted to hear about someone else’s lifestyle I would watch Oprah.

I knew from the gate that people were going to hate on me, that’s motivation all on its own. When I find out things like "whats scott busting out with".. or scott this, scott that, it makes me laugh. Because these fools are so worried about what Scott's busting out with, then paying attention to their own shit. 

And what also gets me, is these heads that call other members in my club, and talk shit about me. See, the thing they don’t realize, is that this club is FAMILY. I hear every word they say. And I know EVERY person who’s backstabbed me. I don’t show it when I see them. But I know. And when they come and say whatsup I just play it off. 

But you know what man again I respect you and your opinion homie. But next time theres an opinion in regards to me, shoot me a call or hit me up in person bro. That goes for everybody.. If there’s something I can change, let me know. But don’t backstab me. Because when I see you on the side of the road broken down, I wont pull over..


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 6 2005, 03:15 PM
> *like you wont be coming,Which for me is a good thing.
> [snapback]2578286[/snapback]​*


Bro you sure do live up to the word under your avitar don't you :uh:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 6 2005, 04:15 PM
> *like you wont be coming,Which for me is a good thing.
> [snapback]2578286[/snapback]​*


um...make some sense..........if it's nice....I will be there.......


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 6 2005, 04:52 PM
> *Bro you sure do live up to the word under your avitar don't you :uh:
> [snapback]2578354[/snapback]​*


I sure do!
I break balls cause its too fuckin easy to get a reaction out of some cats.They get ass hurt over little shit.That can dish it out,but when it comes back to them,they start crying.Me,you can say whatever you want about me on here,it dont effect me,I just laugh at the shit!
Nothing I say on here is personal,if it ever were to get to that point,I will talk to that person personally.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

SHEESH! WTF happened in her? Must be a good article. I hope it's a cool day on Sunday cause I wanna see all you fools and put a face to the names. It's all good! I've never been in a club myself, but when I hear things like Your shit aint tight enough to be in the club it bugs me cause I thought thats what the club was for. Just my 2$ :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 6 2005, 05:00 PM
> *I sure do!
> I break balls cause its too fuckin easy to get a reaction out of some cats.They get ass hurt over little shit.That can dish it out,but when it comes back to them,they start crying.Me,you can say whatever you want about me on here,it dont effect me,I just laugh at the shit!
> Nothing I say on here is personal,if it ever were to get to that point,I will talk to that person personally.
> [snapback]2578385[/snapback]​*


hehehe....you know what.....it's true...cuz of shit like this....LIL does get interesting sometimes........so at times you are a jerk...but keep us entertained as well....hehehehehee......well.......like I said....if the weather cooperates and it's nice.....I'll make the 3 1/2 hour drive......


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 6 2005, 05:05 PM
> *hehehe....you know what.....it's true...cuz of shit like this....LIL does get interesting sometimes........so at times you are a jerk...but keep us entertained as well....hehehehehee......well.......like I said....if the weather cooperates and it's nice.....I'll make the 3 1/2 hour drive......
> [snapback]2578408[/snapback]​*



If you make it, you better take a good pic of my ride Toro! You take some good shots.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 6 2005, 05:06 PM
> *If you make it, you better take a good pic of my ride Toro!  You take some good shots.
> [snapback]2578415[/snapback]​*


thanks man...I wanna try out my new camera that I got for my birthday.....so I wanna take as many pics as I can that day


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 6 2005, 04:51 PM
> *You know what bro, in all honesty I respect you for your opinion and you having the balls to say it towards me. And the compliment. I'd rather hear it straight up in person than over the internet however, but its okay.
> 
> Some people cant take the truth, but I can. I do talk alot. No doubt. I'm a dreamer, and I tend to overdream I guess.. And over exceed what I "really" can afford. But you know what, if I didnt do that, then I would be a person with no goals, or have any motivation to move forward on the things I like to do.
> ...


Again,dont get the wrong idea about what Im saying.Its not me trying to talk shit,its me speaking the truth and why fools that DO hate on you continue with the hate.
I have been in this game alot longer then you,and have seen guys just like you leave just as fast as they came in for doing some of the same shit you do.
Im just trying to give you some advice but in a real way.
just my .02,take it for what its worth Loc.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 6 2005, 08:07 PM
> *thanks man...I wanna try out my new camera that I got for my birthday.....so I wanna take as many pics as I can that day
> [snapback]2578417[/snapback]​*


be sure you keep an extra roll of film for the miniskirts!!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 6 2005, 05:07 PM
> *thanks man...I wanna try out my new camera that I got for my birthday.....so I wanna take as many pics as I can that day
> [snapback]2578417[/snapback]​*



Just remember, Gold 64 SS rag, no plaque.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 6 2005, 05:05 PM
> *hehehe....you know what.....it's true...cuz of shit like this....LIL does get interesting sometimes........so at times you are a jerk...but keep us entertained as well....hehehehehee......well.......like I said....if the weather cooperates and it's nice.....I'll make the 3 1/2 hour drive......
> [snapback]2578408[/snapback]​*


Thats what I was trying to tell you,its suppose to be raining all weekend non-stop.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 6 2005, 05:08 PM
> *Just remember, Gold 64 SS rag, no plaque.
> [snapback]2578426[/snapback]​*


is it lifted or stock?I see a all stock gold one in West Sac here and there.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 6 2005, 08:08 PM
> *Again,dont get the wrong idea about what Im saying.Its not me trying to talk shit,its me speaking the truth and why fools that DO hate on you continue with the hate.
> I have been in this game alot longer then you,and have seen guys just like you leave just as fast as they came in for doing some of the same shit you do.
> Im just trying to give you some advice but in a real way.
> ...


Hell yeah man. I understand. Its all to the good bro


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 6 2005, 05:10 PM
> *is it lifted or stock?I see a all stock gold one in West Sac here and there.
> [snapback]2578436[/snapback]​*



It's lifted, I keep hearing about another gold rag too but I've never seen it! :angry:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 6 2005, 05:09 PM
> *Thats what I was trying to tell you,its suppose to be raining all weekend non-stop.
> [snapback]2578428[/snapback]​*


first of all scotty.....I don't use film.....old school homie....heheeee...it's all about digital.......and to ogbrkboy....make sure it's clean.....and to psta....well...let's just hope it doesn't rain......but if it does....I got over 400 dvds at home...video games...and stuff to do at home....shit...BBQ at my house homies.......  and we can watch the playoffs on my big screen too


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

that sounds tight. I heard its supposed to pour. Ill still be going out there on saturday night or sunday morning. just incase. If its clear then ill call everyone


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 6 2005, 04:18 PM
> *that sounds tight. I heard its supposed to pour. Ill still be going out there on saturday night or sunday morning. just incase. If its clear then ill call everyone
> [snapback]2578471[/snapback]​*


So you think it'll be decided by Saturday night if it's on or not? If so, I'll keep in contact with you that day. Otherwise, I will just wait to hear from you early Sunday.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 6 2005, 08:21 PM
> *So you think it'll be decided by Saturday night if it's on or not?  If so, I'll keep in contact with you that day.  Otherwise, I will just wait to hear from you early Sunday.
> [snapback]2578480[/snapback]​*


Im gonna go out there sunday morning around 7, if it looks like its gonna pour ill still call everyone that morning to let them know it will be next sunday.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 6 2005, 05:11 PM
> *It's lifted, I keep hearing about another gold rag too but I've never seen it!  :angry:
> [snapback]2578441[/snapback]​*


I've also seen one rolling around the North Highlands area. (might be the same car we're talking about) It's kinda the same gold color as yours with black guts and all gold wheels, not lifted though. I think the guys named Sam? He's an older guy.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 5 2005, 11:09 PM
> *yeah hopefully it dont rain, we are going to take a couple cars out there but if it rains i am fucked cause my monte dont have a top!
> [snapback]2576217[/snapback]​*


Always good to see the Bay Area boys supporting the Sac-town riderz. :biggrin: :biggrin: Try to bring out the orange 69, that car is bad as fuk! :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Congrats to MADMAX4, DUMPS and SHOTIME916. Way to hold it down for the riderz.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 6 2005, 04:11 PM
> *It's lifted, I keep hearing about another gold rag too but I've never seen it!  :angry:
> [snapback]2578441[/snapback]​*


Maybe the sancho's been taking your ride out for a spin at night bro. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 6 2005, 04:08 PM
> *Again,dont get the wrong idea about what Im saying.Its not me trying to talk shit,its me speaking the truth and why fools that DO hate on you continue with the hate.
> I have been in this game alot longer then you,and have seen guys just like you leave just as fast as they came in for doing some of the same shit you do.
> Im just trying to give you some advice but in a real way.
> ...


I think I know where Psta is comming from as far as busting people's balls on here. It's a way of getting people fired up wanting to build stand out rides. I don't necessarily think it's the best way and don't think it's the most popular way, but to each his own, right? I know me and him have gone back and forth at one time, but when it's all said and done, I respect the guy for his opinion and hope he sees where people like me are coming from as well, agree with it or not.


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 6 2005, 05:32 PM
> *Congrats to MADMAX4, DUMPS and SHOTIME916. Way to hold it down for the riderz.
> [snapback]2578880[/snapback]​*


thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 6 2005, 11:29 AM
> *Max is a Caltrans employee, huh? Do they approve of your vehicle with a modified suspension on their roadways?  :angry:  :nono: Ha Ha, just giving you a hard time, bro. I also work for the state.  :biggrin:  Congrats on making the paper, I'm gonna have to pick up a copy today.    :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2577828[/snapback]​*


D.O.T dont trip of nobady,s suspension. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what deparment you work for


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Is there a Hotel 6 or something like that near Miller park? I might head out there Saturday night.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 6 2005, 06:22 PM
> *Is there a Hotel 6 or something like that near Miller park?  I might head out there Saturday night.
> [snapback]2579142[/snapback]​*


There is one on richards blvd just off I-5. Saturday nights get packed though because everyone gets a room so they don't drive too far from old sac where the clubs are. :biggrin: There is also a la quinta inn and a few others. Miller park is not to far from downtown sac either.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Jan 6 2005, 07:16 PM
> *D.O.T dont trip of nobady,s suspension. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: what deparment you work for
> [snapback]2579114[/snapback]​*


A.B.C. , and I have all then fools in the office schooled on the lifestyle :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 6 2005, 05:32 PM
> *Congrats to MADMAX4, DUMPS and SHOTIME916. Way to hold it down for the riderz.
> [snapback]2578880[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

thanks guam. robert can you shoot me your number in a pm? i lost it again :uh:


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 6 2005, 05:38 PM
> *Maybe the sancho's been taking your ride out for a spin at night bro.  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2578910[/snapback]​*



I just read the article and I think its pretty good. I like how it said if it rains this Sunday its on for the next. I bet a gang of people are gonna show up because of the article.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin: I think I blew my cover. :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 6 2005, 08:23 PM
> *:biggrin:   I think I blew my cover.   :roflmao:
> [snapback]2579321[/snapback]​*


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ogbrkwolverine??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 6 2005, 06:32 PM
> *Congrats to MADMAX4, DUMPS and SHOTIME916. Way to hold it down for the riderz.
> [snapback]2578880[/snapback]​*


I second that  :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

SSSSHHHHHHHH! The secret dies with you man! But for real, I know some footwork went into getting the story in the paper to begin with. My lazy ass wouldn't have done it. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 6 2005, 08:23 PM
> *:biggrin:  I think I blew my cover.  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2579321[/snapback]​*


Bro, if you wouldn't have posted this, I woulda just thought wolverine was one weird mofo :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Ladies and Gentlemen, the dozen in the trunk are finally charged after charging all week. Too bad It's most likely gonna rain this weekend :tears:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 6 2005, 07:45 PM
> *Ladies and Gentlemen, the dozen in the trunk are finally charged after charging all week. Too bad It's most likely gonna rain this weekend  :tears:
> [snapback]2579411[/snapback]​*


Save it!!!! :biggrin: Unless you want to try using my charger. :0


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 6 2005, 09:45 PM
> *Ladies and Gentlemen, the dozen in the trunk are finally charged after charging all week. Too bad It's most likely gonna rain this weekend  :tears:
> [snapback]2579411[/snapback]​*



I got one bank (rear) fully charged, still working on the fronts.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 6 2005, 08:52 PM
> *Save it!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2579430[/snapback]​*


You know it, Robert! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 6 2005, 08:35 PM
> *SSSSHHHHHHHH! The secret dies with you man!  But for real, I know some footwork went into getting the story in the paper to begin with.  My lazy ass wouldn't have done it.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2579368[/snapback]​*


You know I'm not telling them clowns over in "off topic" anything.


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

now every one knows how you are Robert Prado////////////Whats up old vato?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 6 2005, 06:32 PM
> *There is one on richards blvd just off I-5. Saturday nights get packed though because everyone gets a room so they don't drive too far from old sac where the clubs are. :biggrin: There is also a la quinta inn and a few others. Miller park is not to far from downtown sac either.
> [snapback]2579189[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 7 2005, 02:32 AM
> *Congrats to MADMAX4, DUMPS and SHOTIME916. Way to hold it down for the riderz.
> [snapback]2578880[/snapback]​*


I second that one!!! Can I get your guys autographs at the picnic??? :biggrin:


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

Robert P. you did a good job in the Sac Bee. It was good to see it in the paper but i hope the cops dont see it.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 7 2005, 02:31 AM
> *I second that one!!!  Can I get your guys autographs at the picnic???  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2579788[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 6 2005, 08:22 PM
> *Is there a Hotel 6 or something like that near Miller park?  I might head out there Saturday night.
> [snapback]2579142[/snapback]​*


You might want to hold out till Sun. cause it looks like it's gonna storm.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Jan 6 2005, 09:58 PM
> *Robert P. you did a good job in the Sac Bee. It was good to see it in the paper but  i hope the cops dont see it.
> [snapback]2579859[/snapback]​*


I AGREE IF THE COPS KNOW THEY WILL BE THERE LIKE BEES.MAYBE WILL SEE A HELICOPTER.


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

is this still crackin this weekend?


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

gonna rain for sure!!!!!!!!! its on for the 16th


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

yeah i think we should just say lets do it on the 16th.


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

we'll be there


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 7 2005, 08:24 AM
> *yeah i think we should just say lets do it on the 16th.
> [snapback]2580654[/snapback]​*


LETS DO IT LIKE A CAR SHOW RAIN OR SHINE.LOL -----WET CARNE ASADA YUM YUM


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

look at the ass on that sheep, doesnt it make you feel like a school boy again?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 7 2005, 01:40 PM
> *LETS DO IT LIKE A CAR SHOW RAIN OR SHINE.LOL -----WET CARNE ASADA YUM  YUM
> [snapback]2581438[/snapback]​*


OK MY 2 CENTS///////WHY IN THE WORLD YOU WOULD HAVE BAR B Q IN JANUARY? ALL COLD, RAIN, NO GIRLS IN DAZY DUKES..... :uh:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 7 2005, 09:24 AM
> *yeah i think we should just say lets do it on the 16th.
> [snapback]2580654[/snapback]​*


So is it official Mr. Showtime....give us the final word....is the BBQ officially moved to SUNDAY the 16th?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 7 2005, 11:42 AM
> *OK MY 2 CENTS///////WHY IN THE WORLD YOU WOULD HAVE BAR B Q IN JANUARY? ALL COLD, RAIN, NO GIRLS IN DAZY DUKES..... :uh:
> [snapback]2581452[/snapback]​*


HERES MY 5 CENTS WET TEE SHIRT CONTEST.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 7 2005, 01:46 PM
> *
> 
> HERES MY 5 CENTS WET TEE SHIRT CONTEST.
> [snapback]2581473[/snapback]​*



ON FAT GUYS W/ TITS :0


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Shit, I just want an excuse to cruise.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 7 2005, 01:48 PM
> *Shit, I just want an excuse to cruise.
> [snapback]2581479[/snapback]​*


YOUR DOWN


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 7 2005, 11:42 AM
> *OK MY 2 CENTS///////WHY IN THE WORLD YOU WOULD HAVE BAR B Q IN JANUARY? ALL COLD, RAIN, NO GIRLS IN DAZY DUKES..... :uh:
> [snapback]2581452[/snapback]​*


FIRST OF ALL I DIDNT PLAN THIS, ........SHOWTIME HAD GOOD INTENTIONS FOR THE NEW YEAR WHICH IS COOL 4 ME.IM SURE HE IS NOT A WEATHER MAN SO ITS NOT HIS FAULT ON THE WEATHER. YEAH IT WOULD BE NICE IF IT WAS SUMMERTIME I FEEL YOU ABOUT DAZZZZYS .


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 7 2005, 11:48 AM
> *ON FAT GUYS  W/ TITS :0
> [snapback]2581478[/snapback]​*


WHO SAID GUYS-HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 7 2005, 02:00 PM
> *WHO SAID GUYS-HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> [snapback]2581525[/snapback]​*


UGLY HOES IN SAC.....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 7 2005, 02:11 PM
> *UGLY HOES IN SAC.....
> [snapback]2581561[/snapback]​*


HERES ONE


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah looks like it's gonna be the 16th. This rain don't look like it's gonna let up. Let's just hope it does.


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

sac town hoes


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 7 2005, 12:12 PM
> *HERES ONE
> [snapback]2581564[/snapback]​*


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMM I KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT NOW.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 7 2005, 01:48 PM
> *ON FAT GUYS  W/ TITS :0
> [snapback]2581478[/snapback]​*


damn man...keep the big guys off your mind...I wear black shirts....hehehe.....sup hombre.....how's the Linc coming along?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 7 2005, 02:48 PM
> *damn man...keep the big guys off your mind...I wear black shirts....hehehe.....sup hombre.....how's the Linc coming along?
> [snapback]2581652[/snapback]​*


SHOULD BE DONE NEXT MONTH, HOW YOU BEEN? EVERYONE LOOKS GOOD IN BLACK


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 7 2005, 02:50 PM
> *SHOULD BE DONE NEXT MONTH, HOW YOU BEEN? EVERYONE LOOKS GOOD IN BLACK
> [snapback]2581658[/snapback]​*


you are just saying that cuz it's the color of your car.....and yes..black does look sliming...heheheh....

about the car...can't wait to see it....you don't have progress pics?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 7 2005, 02:53 PM
> *you are just saying that cuz it's the color of your car.....and yes..black does look sliming...heheheh....
> 
> about the car...can't wait to see it....you don't have progress pics?
> [snapback]2581667[/snapback]​*


ITS NOT BLACK ANYMORE.....NO PIC....SORRY I POST THEM WHEN THE CAR IS DONE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 7 2005, 02:55 PM
> *ITS NOT BLACK ANYMORE.....NO PIC....SORRY I POST THEM WHEN THE CAR IS DONE
> [snapback]2581677[/snapback]​*


cool cool...can't wait......


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Yea its the 16th for sure. This shit isnt lettin up even if we prayed for a miracle. :uh:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

now this guy is wet....


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 7 2005, 02:55 PM
> *ITS NOT BLACK ANYMORE.....NO PIC....SORRY I POST THEM WHEN THE CAR IS DONE
> [snapback]2581677[/snapback]​*


Can't wait to see it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

DOES ANYONE IN SAC SELL THESE KNOCK-OFF EMBLEMS, SHOWTIME CAN YOU FIND THEM?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 7 2005, 04:08 PM
> *DOES ANYONE IN SAC SELL THESE KNOCK-OFF EMBLEMS, SHOWTIME CAN YOU FIND THEM?
> [snapback]2581933[/snapback]​*



What is that?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916+Jan 6 2005, 10:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 7 2005, 02:08 PM
> *Yea its the 16th for sure. This shit isnt lettin up even if we prayed for a miracle.  :uh:
> [snapback]2581741[/snapback]​*


Talking about miracle, I need to get my ride painted. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 7 2005, 04:18 PM
> *Talking about miracle, I need to get my ride painted.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2581975[/snapback]​*


 :angry: DONT GET ME STARTED AGAIN!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 7 2005, 05:11 PM
> *:angry: DONT GET ME STARTED AGAIN!!!
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2582159[/snapback]​*


MAACO>? :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SAC......CAN YOU SMELL WHATS MAACO COOKIN?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PepsiMan (Dec 10, 2004)

Showtime check out your personal e-mail I'm guessing this weekend is RAINNED OUT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PepsiMan_@Jan 7 2005, 04:21 PM
> *Showtime check out your personal e-mail I'm guessing this weekend is RAINNED OUT !!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2582211[/snapback]​*


Earlier in this post, it got determined that the BBQ is postponed for next Sunday. What time is the meeting next Saturday bro?


----------



## PepsiMan (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks..............


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 7 2005, 04:11 PM
> *:angry: DONT GET ME STARTED AGAIN!!!
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2582159[/snapback]​*


HA HA, I posted that with you in mind!! HA HA!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 7 2005, 04:15 PM
> *SAC......CAN YOU SMELL WHATS MAACO COOKIN?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2582185[/snapback]​*


They better be cooking their $199 enamel special that lasts 2 years. I'm thinking about going with a John Deere green on my ride cause it's the cheapest and I want my ride looking sharp! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 7 2005, 05:11 PM
> *They better be cooking their $199 enamel special that lasts 2 years. I'm thinking about going with a John Deere green on my ride cause it's the cheapest and I want my ride looking sharp!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2582400[/snapback]​*


It should go nice with my green velvet swirl seat covers I picked up at the swap meet


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 7 2005, 06:13 PM
> *It should go nice with my green velvet swirl seat covers I picked up at the swap meet
> [snapback]2582404[/snapback]​*


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 7 2005, 10:08 PM
> *Yea its the 16th for sure. This shit isnt lettin up even if we prayed for a miracle.  :uh:
> [snapback]2581741[/snapback]​*


Looks like I'll be seeing everyone on the 16th...... :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 7 2005, 05:19 PM
> *
> [snapback]2582421[/snapback]​*


Pimp shit, except I would have chromed them wind deflectors


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 7 2005, 04:11 PM
> *They better be cooking their $199 enamel special that lasts 2 years. I'm thinking about going with a John Deere green on my ride cause it's the cheapest and I want my ride looking sharp!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2582400[/snapback]​*



We have caterpillar yellow at work. I can hook it up for you. :rofl:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 7 2005, 07:05 PM
> *We have caterpillar yellow at work. I can hook it up for you. :rofl:
> [snapback]2582766[/snapback]​*


That would be cool for my Bonneville, the JD Green for the El Camino and some Kubota Orange for my '54  Then I'll be ready to go bring home the trophies. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

What the hell is going on withthe weather??!! :angry: It's supposed to rain all weekend, but the sun's out right now and it's been like that all day. I think it's just a tease, the rain will be here by night time.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

it's raining over here...it will hit you guys soon


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 8 2005, 02:48 PM
> *it's raining over here...it will hit you guys soon
> [snapback]2584681[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the heads up, Toro.


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

So whats up! I guess its next weekend same place same time//////


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

I try to Make It


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Fucken weather is teasing like a bitch. I almost opened up the garage today but it started raining about 5 minutes later. So what if it is sunny tomorrow? Im only 5 minutes out so Ill probley go for the fuck of it.


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

thats fuked up if its all sunny tomorrow\\\\


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

For real, the weather is crazy right now... :biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

so if its not raining tomorrow is it still going to be put on hold until next week


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 7 2005, 12:05 AM
> *You might want to hold out till Sun. cause it looks like it's gonna storm.
> [snapback]2579959[/snapback]​*


What up my Island buddy u better bring ur umbrella and ur shorts cuz the river will be right behind u.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

yea its next sunday for sure.. watch it be nice as fuck tomorrow :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi,
can anybody tell me what is the weather like this morning???


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1970 XL_@Jan 9 2005, 08:35 AM
> *Hi,
> can anybody tell me what is the weather like this morning???
> [snapback]2586214[/snapback]​*



Scattered showers.
Next sunday is supposed to be sunny.
It is on for next sunday then.


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1970 XL_@Jan 9 2005, 09:35 AM
> *Hi,
> can anybody tell me what is the weather like this morning???
> [snapback]2586214[/snapback]​*


Hey the skies look alot grey but I see some blue skies through some of the clouds that arent up there and the ground is a little damp. Hope fully it wil be a good day if it stay's like it is know. Shit I'm ready to ride!


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 9 2005, 06:08 PM
> *Scattered showers.
> Next sunday is supposed to be sunny.
> It is on for next sunday then.
> [snapback]2586257[/snapback]​*


Yeah next sunday for sure, it's still to wet out. Even if it clears up we'll all be standing in mud at the park... :angry:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 9 2005, 10:08 AM
> *Scattered showers.
> Next sunday is supposed to be sunny.
> It is on for next sunday then.
> [snapback]2586257[/snapback]​*


U guys going to come down or is it going to be next week!


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 9 2005, 10:18 AM
> *Yeah next sunday for sure, it's still to wet out.  Even if it clears up we'll all be standing in mud at the park... :angry:
> [snapback]2586276[/snapback]​*


That sounds good to me. Won't be fun trying to kick it in the mud.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ive been getting called since 8 in the morning :uh: :uh: :uh: 

Damn you guys wake up early :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

*SUNDAY, JANUARY 16, 2005 * This shit is crazy, I look out the window and see clear blue sky and some clouds. It's a better idea if we just move it to next weekend (the 16th), because they are expecting rain today even though it is nice right now. Next Sunday they are just expecting it to be partially cloudy but no rain.


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

dame is every buddy scared of a little rain ???and it aint even raining!!! ive talked to a few clubs 
this morning and alot of people are still gonna go just because they wanna ride there aint to resen why we cant ride out BOTH weekends
SO I HOPE SO SEE EVERY ONE THERE !!!!!!


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

Well Ill be there next week///


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Jan 9 2005, 12:31 PM
> *Well Ill be there next week///
> [snapback]2586676[/snapback]​*



Hey, Hector, what's up man? How do the skies look? The skies are partly cloudy here but I look out that way and they look very cloudy. Let us know because I am thinking of taking a drive down anyway just to see who shows up.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Scott (Showtime916) just called me about 10 minutes ago and said everybody ir riding down Broadway to Miller Park at 3 p.m., no BBQ this weekend until next weekend. I think I might roll, but can't decide to take my El Camino or Bonneville. I might just roll the EL Camino and take the Bonneville Next weekend. I don't want the rain to catch me on the Bonneville. WHat should I take?? Decisions, Decisions!! :angry:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 9 2005, 01:08 PM
> *Scott (Showtime916) just called me about 10 minutes ago and said everybody ir riding down Broadway to Miller Park at 3 p.m., no BBQ this weekend until next weekend. I think I might roll, but can't decide to take my El Camino or Bonneville. I might just roll the EL Camino and take the Bonneville Next weekend. I don't want the rain to catch me on the Bonneville. WHat should I take?? Decisions, Decisions!!  :angry:
> [snapback]2586778[/snapback]​*



The latest weather doppler shows that the rain is passed sac and looks like it will be ok for a while. Take the bonnie maybe? Check it out.
doppler


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 9 2005, 01:08 PM
> *Scott (Showtime916) just called me about 10 minutes ago and said everybody ir riding down Broadway to Miller Park at 3 p.m., no BBQ this weekend until next weekend. I think I might roll, but can't decide to take my El Camino or Bonneville. I might just roll the EL Camino and take the Bonneville Next weekend. I don't want the rain to catch me on the Bonneville. WHat should I take?? Decisions, Decisions!!  :angry:
> [snapback]2586778[/snapback]​*


dammm showtime we should of left the bar b que for today i just left miller park its nice out there.there was about 10 lowriders riding in and out of miller park looking for some action i charged my 2 batteries to hop , nobody wants to hop and if your going to hop hit your own switches.


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

Let me know if the cops showed up those fuckers always tryed to stop every thing. Back in the day my car club would throw cruise nights on 
Northgate blvd and we would get away with it once but after that they would shut it down////


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Jan 9 2005, 04:10 PM
> *Let  me know if  the cops showed up those fuckers always tryed to stop every thing. Back in the day my car club would  throw cruise nights on
> Northgate blvd and we would get away with it once but after that they would shut it down////
> [snapback]2587156[/snapback]​*


WHATS UP HECTOR NO MORE CLUBS 4 YOU .I REMEMBER THOSE DAYS I GOT A TICKET DAMM NEAR EVERY WEEKEND.THE COPS CALLED ME THE VIDEO MAN I STILL GOT THE FILM OF THE COPS GETTING MAD AT ME VIDEOING THEM. HOPE TO SEE OUT THERE SOMEDAY ITS BEEN AWHILE.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I just got back from Miller. Cool little warm up for next weekend out there homies. Next weekends gonna be off the hook for sure. Good to meet the riders I did.  Hopefully I see some hopping next weekend, cause my shit keeps 4 wheels on the ground. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah I heard it was poppin out there today. Scott called me to let me know what was up, but I had something to do today. And it looks as though I'm not going to be able to make it next weekend. Hope the whether is nice. :biggrin:


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

just got back.good little start hope to DOUBLE the numbers next sunday


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Jan 8 2005, 11:56 PM
> *What up my Island buddy u better bring ur umbrella and ur shorts cuz the river will be right behind u.
> [snapback]2585601[/snapback]​*


What's cracking dogg!!!! Welcome to L.I.L!!!!! Dam SocioS got a gang of heads on here now......LOL. :biggrin: You know us Island Riders got to stick together.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Hope no one gets pissed but I took a few snap out here. I wish I would have got more pics, but next weekend it's on.


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

Man! I should have went it looked pretty live/////


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 9 2005, 10:00 PM
> *Hope no one gets pissed but I took a few snap out here.  I wish I would have got more pics, but next weekend it's on.
> [snapback]2587830[/snapback]​*


Did you buy that 64 from some asian cat in Rocklin??
I made it out there for a hour,got to meet some heads,not a bad turnout for a cold ass January sunday!


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Jan 9 2005, 11:13 AM
> *Hey the skies look alot grey but I see some blue skies through some of the clouds that arent up there and the ground is a little damp. Hope fully it wil be a good day if it stay's like it is know. Shit I'm ready to ride!
> [snapback]2586269[/snapback]​*



Whats up Bro its me Mike


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 9 2005, 05:24 PM
> *I just got back from Miller.  Cool little warm up for next weekend out there homies.  Next weekends gonna be off the hook for sure.  Good to meet the riders I did.   Hopefully I see some hopping next weekend, cause my shit keeps 4 wheels on the ground.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2587385[/snapback]​*



Hey, you should have stuck around. We (Brown Society) made it out a little late but we showed up. I did a little hop and 3 for everyone and the bonnie did a little dance and a 3 and the 66 is still impressing everyone with its quick air bag setup. The 66 broke a ball joint late in the evening at the park and we thought the cops were going to come in and trip but the park ranger let us stay if we locked the gate. :thumbsup: So, I think next sunday will be cool and I don't think the cops will trip as long as we keep everything cool. I also want to thank FEARNONE for sticking around for the 66. Thanks homies! :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 9 2005, 11:05 PM
> *Hey, you should have stuck around. We (Brown Society) made it out a little late but we showed up. I did a little hop and 3 for everyone and the bonnie did a little dance and a 3 and the 66 is still impressing everyone with its quick air bag setup. The 66 broke a ball joint late in the evening at the park and we thought the cops were going to come in and trip but the park ranger let us stay if we locked the gate. :thumbsup: So, I think next sunday will be cool and I don't think the cops will trip as long as we keep everything cool. I also want to thank FEARNONE for sticking around for the 66. Thanks homies!  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2588115[/snapback]​*


I just got back just about a little over an hour ago. It was hella cool, finally got to meet Psta and Showtime916 in person. Both are cool peeps. Saw Raj (64Rag) out there from Lolystics and said wassup. Also saw Dave and part of the Hi Low team out there kicking it. I also wanna give a big thanks for the guys from FEARNONE CC for sticking around and bringing us some tools to get my younger brother's (moco) '66 back in action and on the road. Over all it was cool even though my left rear pump was not hitting good. I'll do some repairs to my POS and see you guys out there again on Sunday  . I got some pics I took, but most likely I'll have them on tomorrow night because this POS comp cannot resize them. :uh:


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

Glad to see some peeps made it out today!

I plan on coming out next weekend to check it out.


...BTW...
I'm dismantling my ride and selling parts if anyone is interested. I'd like to sell the stuff local. Here's what I got...


5ea - 72 spoke Daytons, gold 3 wing KO's, and a set of beat up 2 wing KO's
2ea - chrome pumps - 1 has #10 and other has #8 pump heads, old school aluminum blocks
3ea - Group31 batteries

PM or email [email protected]


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

yep, thanks again FEARNONE CC. first time i break a balljoint, i feel kinda coo now  . my brother told me last minute about it. i had just gotten back from going to church, store, and having chineese food. my car was all dirty, i forgot to put my hold down for my scuba tank in (was in a rush...couldnt hit side, back, or bunny hop it because i would have more than likely broken something on my tanks), and i forgot to put the plug back on my york compressor. it was coo though, first time i cruise old sac :biggrin: . we'll be out for sure harder next sunday, see you all there  .


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

whats up insider//brian// me and randy and some of the guys well be there next week. well hook there


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Man i had a good time with you fools. I have a feeling its gonna be dope next weekend. The crusing was cool, just wanted to ride on the right side of the road because of the fender :uh: 

Plus i tore it up about three times at willies burgers :uh: :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Jan 10 2005, 12:27 AM
> *whats up insider//brian// me and randy and some of the guys well be
> there next week. well hook there
> [snapback]2588316[/snapback]​*


Look forward to it Hector.

I'm in the process to moving to West Sac. Bought me a house in the SouthPort area. So me/wife/baby should be at Miller on the 16th...

:thumbsup:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Anyone got anymore pics for those of us who couldn't make it out yesterday? :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

i dont from the park but i have some from willies burgers i think. ill post em up after i get back from the unemployment department :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 10 2005, 08:40 AM
> *i dont from the park but i have some from willies burgers i think. ill post em up after i get back from the unemployment department :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2588897[/snapback]​*



edd website
:biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 10 2005, 09:40 AM
> *i dont from the park but i have some from willies burgers i think. ill post em up after i get back from the unemployment department :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2588897[/snapback]​*


Hey bro did your homegirls from Chico and Hollister come through? Wish I coulda made it, but what's the point of rolling to a cruise in your daily. :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

haha. yeah man they came through from chico only. Theyll be coming about 6-8 deep next weekend. They know all your boys. Hopefully they never ran trains or anything :uh: :uh: 

But yeah i have 3 oming from hollister also.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 10 2005, 10:02 AM
> *haha. yeah man they came through from chico only. Theyll be coming about 6-8 deep next weekend. They know all your boys. Hopefully they never ran trains or anything :uh:  :uh:
> 
> But yeah i have 3 oming from hollister also.
> [snapback]2588970[/snapback]​*


Nah Bro, I think your safe on that....all the guys from the Chico chapter got wifees or girlfriends. Looks like it wuz off the hook yesterday, like I said, wish I coulda made it but at least there's still the Main Event (next week). :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:wave: Hello all... i am BACK and excited to be back. Also i am glad that you guys changed the date, i am sick like a dog..i can't even talk right now. i came back VERY sick..its true don't drink the water in Mexico... :biggrin: 

Hello Mark 66...glad to see you on here... welcome...  

Hey Edgar, Robert, MOCO, Scot and John, raul mikey and everyone else HELLO...

Hey Edgar, dile a tu primo VIC, que ya esta el carro del que estaba preguntando. The red 78... :cheesy: 

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 10 2005, 11:55 AM
> *:wave:  Hello all... i am BACK and excited to be back.  Also i am glad that you guys changed the date, i am sick like a dog..i can't even talk right now.  i came back VERY sick..its true don't drink the water in Mexico... :biggrin:
> 
> Hello Mark 66...glad to see you on here... welcome...
> ...


hmmmmm........didn't know the WATER affected your speech...heheheh.....anyways....glad to see you back and safe


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

Glad to be on here. Get Well.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 10 2005, 10:57 AM
> *hmmmmm........didn't know the WATER affected your speech...heheheh.....anyways....glad to see you back and safe
> [snapback]2589143[/snapback]​*



hmmmmm....hello friend....haven't talked to you for a while... Happy new year....hope you can make it out next weekend...  Let me know...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 9 2005, 11:58 PM
> *Man i had a good time with you fools. I have a feeling its gonna be dope next weekend. The crusing was cool, just wanted to ride on the right side of the road because of the fender :uh:
> 
> Plus i tore it up about three times at willies burgers :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2588366[/snapback]​*


SHOWTIME WHOS THAT IN THE PICTURE YOU HAVE CIRCLE


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 10 2005, 09:55 AM
> *:wave:  Hello all... i am BACK and excited to be back.  Also i am glad that you guys changed the date, i am sick like a dog..i can't even talk right now.  i came back VERY sick..its true don't drink the water in Mexico... :biggrin:
> 
> Hello Mark 66...glad to see you on here... welcome...
> ...


GLAD TO HEAR YOU AND GABE ARE BACK.THAT SPANISH TALK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ME.LOL.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 10 2005, 12:13 PM
> *hmmmmm....hello friend....haven't talked to you for a while... Happy new year....hope you can make it out  next weekend...   Let me know...
> [snapback]2589223[/snapback]​*


yup yup...I'll be there......see you and Gabe and the rest of the club that goes next weekend.......how was your trip????


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 10 2005, 02:55 PM
> *Hey Edgar, dile a tu primo VIC, que ya esta el carro del que estaba preguntando.  The red 78... :cheesy:
> [snapback]2589129[/snapback]​*


i saw that monte yesterday, it came out hella clean!!! i think you guys just stepped into the full custom with that one though, so good luck at the shows. either way, i think it looks CLEAN! i'll have to be talking to you guys on the painter here pretty soon.. :biggrin: .

i think my brother and robert should have some pictures to post up. sure they will be up soon.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 10 2005, 11:55 AM
> *:wave:  Hello all... i am BACK and excited to be back.  Also i am glad that you guys changed the date, i am sick like a dog..i can't even talk right now.  i came back VERY sick..its true don't drink the water in Mexico... :biggrin:
> 
> Hello Mark 66...glad to see you on here... welcome...
> ...


Sup homegirl, hope you feel better soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 10 2005, 09:55 AM
> *:wave:  Hello all... i am BACK and excited to be back.  Also i am glad that you guys changed the date, i am sick like a dog..i can't even talk right now.  i came back VERY sick..its true don't drink the water in Mexico... :biggrin:
> 
> Hello Mark 66...glad to see you on here... welcome...
> ...



Glad to have you back! I hope you get well soon. The monte came out clean but I did not take many pictures because I hate the way they come out when it is dark. Like I said, we made it out a little late. We shall see you next week.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 10 2005, 09:55 AM
> *:wave:  Hello all... i am BACK and excited to be back.  Also i am glad that you guys changed the date, i am sick like a dog..i can't even talk right now.  i came back VERY sick..its true don't drink the water in Mexico... :biggrin:
> 
> Hello Mark 66...glad to see you on here... welcome...
> ...



:wave:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 10 2005, 10:55 AM
> *:wave:  Hello all... i am BACK and excited to be back.  Also i am glad that you guys changed the date, i am sick like a dog..i can't even talk right now.  i came back VERY sick..its true don't drink the water in Mexico... :biggrin:
> 
> Hello Mark 66...glad to see you on here... welcome...
> ...


Hey you. Well, glad to hear you came back from México in one piece, but I guess not in best of health. I hope you feel better for next weekend.  I got some pics of Miller Park and Willie's on Broadway. I'll post up here shortly. Oh and that red Monte was hella clean!! When's it getting lifted?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 10 2005, 09:29 AM
> *Anyone got anymore pics for those of us who couldn't make it out yesterday? :uh:
> [snapback]2588857[/snapback]​*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Sorry for the bad quality, the sun was going down and my camera was running out of batteries :angry:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Trokita


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Crazy Hydraulics in the house


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

damn i had a feeling people were still going show up yesterday i should have cruised by just to see if anyone was there :angry:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

This was a clean red Fleetline, sorry for the dark picture, I caught it coming in withthe sun down


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Robert on the way to Sac


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

no more pics????


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Leo's '66 from my rearview mirror on the way to Sac.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 10 2005, 01:23 PM
> *no more pics????
> [snapback]2589713[/snapback]​*


O got about 20 more, it just takes a while, bro :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 10 2005, 02:24 PM
> *O got about 20 more, it just takes a while, bro  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2589721[/snapback]​*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Max's '64


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Another one of Max's '64


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Socios in the house!!  :cheesy:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 10 2005, 02:28 PM
> *Socios in the house!!    :cheesy:
> [snapback]2589740[/snapback]​*



CLEAN MONTE :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

The Golden One


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jan 10 2005, 01:29 PM
> *CLEAN MONTE  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2589746[/snapback]​*


Yeah, that thing was clean!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Showtime's Cutlass in the works :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

FEARNONE CC white '66 Impala, big body Caddy and a few other rides


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 10 2005, 04:03 PM
> *
> 
> SHOWTIME WHOS THAT IN THE PICTURE YOU HAVE CIRCLE
> [snapback]2589410[/snapback]​*




the one in the front of me is from hood life. but the one in the black jacket in the back is me talkin with some hynas :biggrin: 

its about time. All ive been doing is looking at 8th street latinas :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

My brother Leo's (moco) '66 with a broken ball joint, first broken ball joint I hear broken by air bags  :biggrin: Thanks again to FEARNONE CC for sticking around and helping out with tools and labor


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

At Willie's on Broadway


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Last but not least, my good 'ol Bonnie at Willie's on Broadway. I gotta give my car some love because if I don't, no one will


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

That's it for now, I'll get more next weekend.  I had fun and enjoyed talking to all the people I did. See you next weekend


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Got any more pics of my caddi?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 10 2005, 01:44 PM
> *Got any more pics of my caddi?
> [snapback]2589852[/snapback]​*


Which one was yours? The 90's 4-door? (white and gold)


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 10 2005, 02:45 PM
> *Which one was yours? The 90's 4-door? (white and gold)
> [snapback]2589862[/snapback]​*


That was it.
couldnt you tell by the Eagles flag???


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 10 2005, 02:44 PM
> *Got any more pics of my caddi?
> [snapback]2589852[/snapback]​*


Which caddy is yours???


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 10 2005, 01:46 PM
> *That was it.
> couldnt you tell by the Eagles flag???
> [snapback]2589870[/snapback]​*


Ha Ha, missed that along with your hat. Dayum, goes to show how much attention I pay, huh? I'll get more of it on Sunday since you're a LIL member, k?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 10 2005, 02:46 PM
> *That was it.
> couldnt you tell by the Eagles flag???
> [snapback]2589870[/snapback]​*


Looks good. I thought you were painting it baby blue??


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 10 2005, 02:51 PM
> *Which caddy is yours???
> [snapback]2589885[/snapback]​*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 10 2005, 02:52 PM
> *Looks good.  I thought you were painting it baby blue??
> [snapback]2589889[/snapback]​*


Thats the OTHER one I got.
Its actually a dark blue!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks like I left too early. :angry: Next weekend.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 10 2005, 02:55 PM
> *Thats the OTHER one I got.
> Its actually a dark blue!
> [snapback]2589902[/snapback]​*


 Dam, two Caddy's! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 10 2005, 02:52 PM
> *Ha Ha, missed that along with your hat. Dayum, goes to show how much attention I pay, huh? I'll get more of it on Sunday since you're a LIL member, k?
> [snapback]2589887[/snapback]​*


I wont be there,Ill be at Jerseys sports bar(A Eagles bar in San Jose)Watching The Eagles spank the Vikings!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 10 2005, 02:00 PM
> *I wont be there,Ill be at Jerseys sports bar(A Eagles bar in San Jose)Watching The Eagles spank the Vikings!
> [snapback]2589937[/snapback]​*


  Have fun.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 10 2005, 02:04 PM
> *  Have fun.
> [snapback]2589955[/snapback]​*


Hey Edgar....I called you Saturday and Sunday to see if you guys were making it up but it went straight to your voicemail...(it just says "you have reached so and so #) so I wasn't 100% sure to leave a voice mail. I'll pm you to make sure I have your correct #.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 10 2005, 12:14 PM
> * Oh and that red Monte was hella clean!! When's it getting lifted?
> [snapback]2589670[/snapback]​*


Yeah, and I think pepino....cough, cough.......I mean Vic, is going to be jealous. :biggrin: 

Sorry vic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=149800


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 10 2005, 03:14 PM
> *Yeah, and I think pepino....cough, cough.......I mean Vic, is going to be jealous. :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry vic
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Yeah, he might be, but if I was him I'd chalk it up to a visual motivation. Maybe he can repaint his ride Pepino Green :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 10 2005, 03:23 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Yeah, he might be, but if I was him I'd chalk it up to a visual motivation. Maybe he can repaint his ride Pepino Green  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2590307[/snapback]​*


Those damn pics make me laugh every time......... :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Good pic


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

lorens 64


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

moco


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

dumps


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

The celebrity :0 :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Hey just wanted to let everyone know that when i was riding with you guys down broadway and downtown, it gave me good vibes about how sacramento's coming together like it should. It seemed that over the last couple years it hasnt really been like that. Certain clubs dont want to support each other etc. I have a good feeling sacramento will come back together by this summer, and well all be riding with our heads high for our capital city. 

When i finally bust out, I'll be proud to ride "side by side" with all of you..


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

last one


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 10 2005, 02:28 PM
> *Socios in the house!!    :cheesy:
> [snapback]2589740[/snapback]​*


THATS A PRETTY CLEAN MONTE,FUCK I GOTTA GET MINE DONE THAT WAY I CAN GIVE SOME COMPETITION...IT WILL GET THERE SOON :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 10 2005, 02:41 PM
> *Last but not least, my good 'ol Bonnie at Willie's on Broadway. I gotta give my car some love because if I don't, no one will
> [snapback]2589827[/snapback]​*


I GIVE PROPS TO THE BONNIE,I LIKE RIDING IN IT,THAT THING CAN DO SOME CRAZY SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 10 2005, 04:14 PM
> *Yeah, and I think pepino....cough, cough.......I mean Vic, is going to be jealous. :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry vic
> ...


AWWWW NOT YOU TO ROBERT... :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 10 2005, 04:23 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Yeah, he might be, but if I was him I'd chalk it up to a visual motivation. Maybe he can repaint his ride Pepino Green  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2590307[/snapback]​*


FIRST OFF ALL ITS NOT PEPINO GREEN,ITS OCEAN BLUE WITH A BLUE CAMILIAN FLAKE WITH A HINT OF GOLD PEARL :biggrin: AND YES THAT GIVES ME MOTAVATION TO GET MINE DONE,BUT WHY RUSH IT AND END UP HALF ASSIN IT,IT WILL BE JUST A WASTE OF MONEY,BUT IT WILL GET THERE GARAUNTEED


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 10 2005, 10:18 PM
> *
> [snapback]2590916[/snapback]​*


that white 66 looks kinda purdy with the white paint job and fat white walls  .


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

Damn I should have went, but I never replaced my damn hose....... :angry: I knew there was going to be some folks out there.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 10 2005, 05:47 PM
> *AWWWW NOT YOU TO ROBERT... :uh:
> [snapback]2591027[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

good pics looks like its going to be a good turn out next week


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 10 2005, 12:37 PM
> *My brother Leo's (moco) '66 with a broken ball joint, first broken ball joint I hear broken by air bags    :biggrin: Thanks again to FEARNONE CC for sticking around and helping out with tools and labor
> [snapback]2589789[/snapback]​*



WHATS UP MOCO IF YOU EVER NEED HELP YOU CAN COUNT ON MY CLUB TO HELP YOU OUT .I DONT LIVE TO FAR FROM THE PARK SO I CAN JAMM HOME 
GET
SOME JACKS OR WHAT EVER WE CAN HELP WITH.THAT GOES FOR ANY CLUB


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 10 2005, 09:04 PM
> *
> WHATS UP MOCO IF YOU EVER NEED HELP  YOU CAN COUNT ON MY CLUB TO HELP YOU OUT .I DONT LIVE TO FAR FROM THE PARK SO I CAN JAMM HOME
> GET
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey, leo, you need to start carrying a spare ball joint or 2 for that reason. I know I have at least 1 plus a few solenoids. :biggrin:


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

Some one should set up a car Hop competion at the end of miller park thats what we used to do back around 91////


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 9 2005, 08:23 PM
> *What's cracking dogg!!!!  Welcome to L.I.L!!!!!  Dam SocioS got a gang of heads on here now......LOL. :biggrin:    You know us Island Riders got to stick together.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2587749[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro glad to be part of this site. I cant believe that there is so many people that I know of that I've seen at shows on here. I knew that ur were especially one partner that I know and a couple of others that I havent sent any mess. to. I'm still trying to get my pic. of my car to show on screen. Just got a new computer so know it might do what I want it to do. Talk to u later.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 11 2005, 02:04 AM
> *
> WHATS UP MOCO IF YOU EVER NEED HELP  YOU CAN COUNT ON MY CLUB TO HELP YOU OUT .I DONT LIVE TO FAR FROM THE PARK SO I CAN JAMM HOME
> GET
> ...




thanks bro :thumbsup: . same goes to you and everybody else, i'll help however i can.


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 10 2005, 10:55 AM
> *:wave:  Hello all... i am BACK and excited to be back.  Also i am glad that you guys changed the date, i am sick like a dog..i can't even talk right now.  i came back VERY sick..its true don't drink the water in Mexico... :biggrin:
> 
> Hello Mark 66...glad to see you on here... welcome...
> ...


Thanks I finally checked out the LIL site and it's pretty cool. EL rojo carro looks...well u know...all I gots to say is SOCIOS is comin OUT to play in 2005 YEAH!! And as for EL ORO...will be comming to a site near U! Hope u feel better and talk to u soon... LATE.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Jan 11 2005, 02:24 AM
> *Some one should set up a car Hop competion  at the end of miller park thats what we used to do back around 91////
> [snapback]2591964[/snapback]​*


orale robert, SOMEBODY has to step up, why not you? i know if my car could hop i would be out there motivating everybody i could to get a hop going. im a dancer, if anybody wants to dance, let me know. i'll ask around on sunday, see whats up with a dance :biggrin: .


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 11 2005, 12:26 AM
> *im a dancer, if anybody wants to dance, let me know.  i'll ask around on sunday, see whats up with a dance  :biggrin: .
> [snapback]2592249[/snapback]​*


If dancing is what you want, then I'm your huckleberry  :biggrin:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 11 2005, 12:24 AM
> *thanks bro :thumbsup: .  same goes to you and everybody else, i'll help however i can.
> [snapback]2592242[/snapback]​*


Whats bro It's Mark from SOCIOS the gold 66 Impala on air. Just sayin hi and hope to c u next Sunday. Hopfully I dont have to many honey dooos to do that day. Later.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...st=0&p=2592253& Post up your Sac area rides at the previous link.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 11 2005, 04:34 AM
> *If dancing is what you want, then I'm your huckleberry    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2592266[/snapback]​*


you seem to be my and i seem to your only competition. but hey, if thats all there is, lets do it; AGAIN :biggrin: .


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Jan 11 2005, 04:34 AM
> *Whats bro It's Mark from SOCIOS the gold 66 Impala on air. Just sayin hi and hope to c u next Sunday. Hopfully I dont have to many honey dooos to do that day. Later.
> [snapback]2592268[/snapback]​*


cooo, see you there man  . hey, lets go head up, show me what you got, two gold 66's, both on air :biggrin:  .


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 11 2005, 12:39 AM
> *you seem to be my and i seem to your only competition.  but hey, if thats all there is, lets do it; AGAIN  :biggrin: .
> [snapback]2592283[/snapback]​*


Naw, mejor no. I rather break my shit on someone else that's not a fellow club member, it's funner that way. Let's save it for someone else, k? ha ha! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 11 2005, 12:41 AM
> *cooo, see you there man   .  hey, lets go head up, show me what you got, two gold 66's, both on air  :biggrin:   .
> [snapback]2592285[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Imma call you "Los Twins"...The Battle of the twins


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 11 2005, 04:41 AM
> *Naw, mejor no. I rather break my shit on someone else that's not a fellow club member, it's funner that way. Let's save it for someone else, k? ha ha!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2592286[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:

and for the record im expecting at least my rear drivers side bag to pop any time now so if you hear a big BOOM on sunday, you know what it was. i still havent checked the damage done to my front passengers side bag from busting my balljoint and having my wheel rub up against it. its all good though, i have enough spares here at home to bag another car :biggrin: .


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 10 2005, 11:55 AM
> *:wave:  Hello all... i am BACK and excited to be back.  Also i am glad that you guys changed the date, i am sick like a dog..i can't even talk right now.  i came back VERY sick..its true don't drink the water in Mexico... :biggrin:
> 
> Hello Mark 66...glad to see you on here... welcome...
> ...



:wave: Hey Lissett!! What'z up? You missed us didn't u?? :tearsid anyone ever tell you NEVER to drink the water?? LOL But, I'm glad to hear that you made it home safely. I hope you did enjoy at least some of the cruise. Do you have pics? We will have to catch up when I see you on Sunday. :thumbsup: What time is everyone going to meet anyway?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Glad you and gabe, made it home safe lisette. 

Damn Glo, I almost had to pull a "Magyver" trying to get the card from you guys while rolling down broadway haha. I was about to put one foot on the peddle and hang out the window trying to grab it. :biggrin: Then i would of had two messed up fenders :uh: :uh:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 11 2005, 12:41 AM
> *cooo, see you there man   .  hey, lets go head up, show me what you got, two gold 66's, both on air  :biggrin:   .
> [snapback]2592285[/snapback]​*


Yeah! That would be cool. I aint got shit on u but I'll get there pretty soon. I seen my pic on the rides forum and then seen urs and took a doudle look. Some guys think my car has the hot air bag set up but I take no credit to that I tell them its the wrong car. That car's from Brown Society and he has the bad ass air set up. .


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

What up Sac folks.........Miller Park wasn't bad at all on Sunday............meaning............no police trippin' on us............. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

yeah police were cool with everything. they thought that was the show. Wait till next weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 11 2005, 09:47 AM
> *yeah police were cool with everything. they thought that was the show. Wait till next weekend. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2592966[/snapback]​*


You mean that wasn't the show???!!! :0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Quick question for everyone: Should I take my '60 El Camino to the BBQ? It has a faded paint job and a mismatched fender, but rolling on 13X7's, fenders skirts and lowered in the rear. Oh and it proudly flies the plaque because I want everyone to see it and recognize it before it comes up and then after. One of the other members who has a '50 Chevy 4-door is gonna roll it because he's working on the engine for his ride and it's not ready to go. I got a picture of it here somewhere, I'll post no later than tomorrow. Give me some opinions on bringing it to the BBQ.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 11 2005, 10:17 AM
> *Quick question for everyone: Should I take my '60 El Camino to the BBQ? It has a faded paint job and a mismatched fender, but rolling on 13X7's, fenders skirts and lowered in the rear. Oh and it proudly flies the plaque because I want everyone to see it and recognize it before it comes up and then after. One of the other members who has a '50 Chevy 4-door is gonna roll it because he's working on the engine for his ride and it's not ready to go. I got a picture of it here somewhere, I'll post no later than tomorrow. Give me some opinions on bringing it to the BBQ.
> [snapback]2593073[/snapback]​*



ROLL the sombitch :thumbsup: Mine is in pieces a the painters but if it was in the condition of the Elco, I'd mob it daily.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 11 2005, 10:26 AM
> *ROLL the sombitch  :thumbsup: Mine is in pieces a the painters but if it was in the condition of the Elco, I'd mob it daily.
> [snapback]2593104[/snapback]​*


Robby wants to roll it. That fool rolled it to he Chico show also, people are gonna start thinking it's his :angry: Anyways, heres a pic for those of you who have not seen it. Should I also take it?


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 11 2005, 10:49 AM
> *Robby wants to roll it. That fool rolled it to he Chico show also, people are gonna start thinking it's his  :angry:  Anyways, heres a pic for those of you who have not seen it. Should I also take it?
> 
> 
> ...


Get one of those magnetic business signs that you can stick on the side of your door that says "Elco belongs to Edgar!"


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 11 2005, 01:28 PM
> *Get one of those magnetic business signs that you can stick on the side of your door that says "Elco belongs to Edgar!"
> [snapback]2593736[/snapback]​*


Naw, I'm gonna get one that says "Spray your bad ass candy paint job on here and I'll tell everyone about your auto body business, also looking for mural and pinstripers for free advertising" :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 11 2005, 01:34 PM
> *Naw, I'm gonna get one that says "Spray your bad ass candy paint job on here and I'll tell everyone about your  auto body business, also looking for mural and pinstripers for free advertising"  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2593751[/snapback]​*


Dayum...hook me up with one of those too! Little too late for paint (I already paid) but hell....hook me up with the murals and pinstriping. I got hook ups for that stuff but it never ends up being free :uh:


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

HELLOW EVERY ONE


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Jan 11 2005, 12:26 AM
> *Thanks I finally checked out the LIL site and it's pretty cool. EL rojo carro looks...well u know...all I gots to say is SOCIOS is comin OUT to play in 2005 YEAH!! And as for EL ORO...will be comming to a site near U! Hope u feel better and talk to u soon... LATE.
> [snapback]2592247[/snapback]​*



YEAH thats RIGHT!!!! ... :biggrin: Yeah i agree that car is BEAUTIFUL... :0 . Let me just say that, it INSPIRE ME...  Give me a couple of months...  

Hey pepino...sorry i mean Vic, (Edgar told me that if i didn't call you pepino that i was out of the ONDA... :biggrin: ) take your time, i am sure that when your car is done it will be tight.

And yes edgar the car will be lifted soon...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 11 2005, 02:06 PM
> *YEAH thats RIGHT!!!! ... :biggrin:  Yeah i agree that car is BEAUTIFUL... :0 .  Let me just say that, it INSPIRE ME...   Give me a couple of months...
> 
> Hey pepino...sorry i mean Vic, (Edgar told me that if i didn't call you pepino that i was out of the ONDA... :biggrin: ) take your time, i am sure that when your car is done it will be tight.
> ...


Ha Ha, don't get me involved in the pepino thing. Otherwise you won't hear the end of the pepino man, that fool goes on forever! :uh:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Jan 11 2005, 01:02 AM
> *:wave: Hey Lissett!! What'z up? You missed us didn't u?? :tearsid anyone ever tell you NEVER to drink the water?? LOL But, I'm glad to hear that you made it home safely. I hope you did enjoy at least some of the cruise. Do you have pics? We will have to catch up when I see you on Sunday. :thumbsup: What time is everyone going to meet anyway?
> [snapback]2592324[/snapback]​*



Hola..muchacha. Yes i missed all of you...  Yes i knew about the water, but i wanted to confirm it :uh: NO i don't currently have any pictures, but maybe i will have some for sunday so you can look at. But i did have fun. i am glad i am back. but it sucks that i have to come back to work... :biggrin: 
I need to win the lotto or something...  

Hey we should set a time, to be there?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 11 2005, 02:08 PM
> *Ha Ha, don't get me involved in the pepino thing. Otherwise you won't hear the end of the pepino man, that fool goes on forever!  :uh:
> [snapback]2593902[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey for reals that shit was hella funny...but i do feel sorry for him..


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 11 2005, 02:27 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  hey for reals that shit was hella funny...but i do feel sorry for him..
> [snapback]2593944[/snapback]​*


Yeah, i actually thought about it before he got drunk but I didn't he was gonna get that drunk, ha ha!! I guess I just thought it would be cool to do, not that I would be able to get the pics :biggrin:  THANKS VICS'79 (Pepino Boy) FOR ALL THE LAUGHS!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Hey Vic its all good homie dont trip. They just playin.. But until then.....


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Vic, no te aguites...its all good...i am sure there is alot of people on the internet that have pictures of them with pepinos and make up and nail polish..yeah... don't trip...

Now..lets get into important matters...what is the deal for sunday...
1. Is scott still brining the meat
2. is every club bringing something
3. is every club still bringing one bar-b-que?
4. I don't think my pot of rice is going to feed 150 people, maybe 20-30...by the way i make bomb ass rice.


Give me some input guys... or is every club for them selfs?????? :cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Well unfortunately I lost my job two weeks ago after 14 months.. I posted in here that i wouldnt be coming through with all the meat i thought i would. Every club is supposed to bring their own food and barbeque. 

I dont think ill need all the charcoal i bought, so i might have some extra for someone in need. forks and plates also. I also have three table cloths i dont know how big they are but i can kick one or two down also. 

Ill be there at 800 in the morning setting up, so ill see you guys out there. And go to winco or sams club for the match light charcoal, and barbeque things its hella cheap!!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 11 2005, 03:27 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  hey for reals that shit was hella funny...but i do feel sorry for him..
> [snapback]2593944[/snapback]​*


WHY DO YOU FEEL SORRY,THAT PEPINO THING WAS A JUST SOMETHING TO KICK IN THE NEW YEAR WITH A LAUGH :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 11 2005, 03:49 PM
> *Hey Vic its all good homie dont trip. They just playin.. But until then.....
> [snapback]2594043[/snapback]​*


NO MAMES MIKLO


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 11 2005, 03:06 PM
> *YEAH thats RIGHT!!!! ... :biggrin:   Yeah i agree that car is BEAUTIFUL... :0 .  Let me just say that, it INSPIRE ME...    Give me a couple of months...
> 
> Hey pepino...sorry i mean Vic, (Edgar told me that if i didn't call you pepino that i was out of the ONDA... :biggrin: ) take your time, i am sure that when your car is done it will be tight.
> ...


YA,I'LL GET MY CAR DONE SOON I HOPE,I REALLY WANT TO TAKE HER OUT FOR A FEW CRUISES,BUT THEN YET AGAIN I REALLY DON'T WANT TO CUZ ITS NOT DONE UP YET.I KNOW EDGER AND THE REST OF THE CLUB WANTS ME TO ROLL IN THE MONTE TO REPRESENT THE CLUB,PERO AVER QUE...I'LL TAKE ONE OF THOSE SIGNS FROM THE CONSTRUCTION WORKERS AND PUT IT ON THE BACK WINDOW SAYING''UNDER CONSTRUCION'' :biggrin: THAT WAY PEOPLE COULD KNOW


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Vic im already knowin your gonna bust out hard bro. I could tell. You know your my homie big timer. Your further than i am.. I just found out i might have a job in roseville as of tomorrow.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

vic call me as soon as you get this its important!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 11 2005, 04:04 PM
> *YA,I'LL GET MY CAR DONE SOON I HOPE,I REALLY WANT TO TAKE HER OUT FOR A FEW CRUISES,BUT THEN YET AGAIN I REALLY DON'T WANT TO CUZ ITS NOT DONE UP YET.I KNOW EDGER AND THE REST OF THE CLUB WANTS ME TO ROLL IN THE MONTE TO REPRESENT THE CLUB,PERO AVER QUE...I'LL TAKE ONE OF THOSE SIGNS FROM THE CONSTRUCTION WORKERS AND PUT IT ON THE BACK WINDOW SAYING''UNDER CONSTRUCION'' :biggrin: THAT WAY PEOPLE COULD KNOW
> [snapback]2594375[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: Thats what i am talking about, don't get people confused... :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Jan 11 2005, 05:29 AM
> *Yeah! That would be cool. I aint got shit on u but I'll get there pretty soon. I seen my pic on the rides forum and then seen urs and took a doudle look. Some guys think my car has the hot air bag set up but I take no credit to that I tell them its the wrong car. That car's from Brown Society and he has the bad ass air set up.  .
> [snapback]2592356[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 11 2005, 09:15 PM
> *:thumbsup: Thats what i am talking about, don't get people confused... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2594584[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :ugh:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 11 2005, 04:57 PM
> *Vic im already knowin your gonna bust out hard bro. I could tell. You know your my homie big timer. Your further than i am.. I just found out i might have a job in roseville as of tomorrow.
> [snapback]2594526[/snapback]​*


Cool bro, did you hit up the place I told you about?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 11 2005, 06:35 AM
> *What up Sac folks.........Miller Park wasn't bad at all on Sunday............meaning............no police trippin' on us............. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2592719[/snapback]​*


whats up little homie your car has the meanest three wheel.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

ANYBODY GOT A HOOK UP ON CHROME I NEED MY BOTTOM A-ARMS CHROMED.THE ONES I HAD CRACKED RIGHT THREW THE BOTTOM


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

hey manuel call me on the chrome bro. Might be able to help.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 11 2005, 06:37 PM
> *ANYBODY GOT A HOOK UP ON CHROME I NEED MY BOTTOM A-ARMS CHROMED.THE ONES I HAD CRACKED RIGHT THREW THE BOTTOM
> [snapback]2595038[/snapback]​*


I recommend AAA plating on Rene. They always do good work for me and the prices are pretty good.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 11 2005, 08:34 PM
> *whats up little homie your car has the meanest three wheel.
> [snapback]2595032[/snapback]​*


Thanks man................practice makes perfect............. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 11 2005, 09:17 AM
> *Quick question for everyone: Should I take my '60 El Camino to the BBQ? It has a faded paint job and a mismatched fender, but rolling on 13X7's, fenders skirts and lowered in the rear. Oh and it proudly flies the plaque because I want everyone to see it and recognize it before it comes up and then after. One of the other members who has a '50 Chevy 4-door is gonna roll it because he's working on the engine for his ride and it's not ready to go. I got a picture of it here somewhere, I'll post no later than tomorrow. Give me some opinions on bringing it to the BBQ.
> [snapback]2593073[/snapback]​*


ILL TAKE THE ELCO PUT MY PLAGUE ON IT.LOL BRING IT THATS A RARE ELCO.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 11 2005, 06:39 PM
> *hey manuel call me on the chrome bro. Might be able to help.
> [snapback]2595045[/snapback]​*


SHOWTIME I DONT HAVE YOUR NUMBER


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2005, 06:39 PM
> *I recommend AAA plating on Rene. They always do good work for me and the prices are pretty good.
> [snapback]2595046[/snapback]​*


WHERES TRIPLE AAA AT AND HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO CHROME


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

532-0304. hey bro aaa cant beat this... 1200 full chrome undercairrage. Everything except the tranny and gas tank


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 11 2005, 10:56 PM
> *Hey Vic, no te aguites...its all good...i am sure there is alot of people on the internet that have pictures of them with pepinos and make up and nail polish..yeah... don't trip...
> 
> Now..lets get into important matters...what is the deal for sunday...
> ...


I won't lie I probably won't bring anything, I can barely afford a new hose after paying my bills. I'm just going to hang out and see who shows up..... :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 11 2005, 07:49 PM
> *532-0304. hey bro aaa cant beat this... 1200 full chrome undercairrage. Everything except the tranny and gas tank
> [snapback]2595077[/snapback]​*


WTF In Sac, who you with?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 11 2005, 06:46 PM
> *
> 
> WHERES TRIPLE AAA AT AND HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO CHROME
> [snapback]2595066[/snapback]​*





AAA is off of Bell? I cant remember. I think its bell but you get off on Raley and go north to what ever that street is and make a right. Drive till you get to a school on your right and turn. Drive untill you get to Rene Ave. The shop is in the the third row of buildings. The guy is cool cause he gives a deal on chroming stuff for bikes.

I went around to other shops when I wanted to chrome my axle for my trike. Everyone told me I had to wait weeks and one shop told me months. They had that shit done in a week. I will take my trike this weekend so you can see what they did.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2005, 05:20 AM
> *AAA is off of Bell? I cant remember. I think its bell but you get off on Raley and go north to what ever that street is and make a right. Drive till you get to a school on your right and turn. Drive untill you get to Rene Ave. The shop is in the the third row of buildings. The guy is cool cause he gives a deal on chroming stuff for bikes.
> 
> I went around to other shops when I wanted to chrome my axle for my trike. Everyone told me I had to wait weeks and one shop told me months. They had that shit done in a week. I will take my trike this weekend so you can see what they did.
> [snapback]2595388[/snapback]​*


Yeah that's Bell Ave. I never knew that place existed, the old spot was Ken's Plating and Buff but I think they closed down.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 11 2005, 08:28 PM
> *Yeah that's Bell Ave.  I never knew that place existed,  the old spot was Ken's Plating and Buff but I think they closed down.
> [snapback]2595434[/snapback]​*



I was talking to the plater at AAA and he said that guy got busted for having all kinds of toxic shit in the back. EPA came in and closed him down.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

was looking at the weather forecast for sunday and it looks like rain :angry:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2005, 09:20 PM
> *AAA is off of Bell? I cant remember. I think its bell but you get off on Raley and go north to what ever that street is and make a right. Drive till you get to a school on your right and turn. Drive untill you get to Rene Ave. The shop is in the the third row of buildings. The guy is cool cause he gives a deal on chroming stuff for bikes.
> 
> I went around to other shops when I wanted to chrome my axle for my trike. Everyone told me I had to wait weeks and one shop told me months. They had that shit done in a week. I will take my trike this weekend so you can see what they did.
> [snapback]2595388[/snapback]​*


Whats crackin Raul!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Im gonna pray it works out. :uh:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 11 2005, 07:34 PM
> *I won't lie I probably won't bring anything, I can barely afford a new hose after paying my bills.  I'm just going to hang out and see who shows up..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2595221[/snapback]​*


HEY BRO IF YOUR HUNGRY DONT TRIP COME EAT WITH US


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> AAA is off of Bell? I cant remember. I think its bell but you get off on Raley and go north to what ever that street is and make a right. Drive till you get to a school on your right and turn. Drive untill you get to Rene Ave. The shop is in the the third row of buildings. The guy is cool cause he gives a deal on chroming stuff for bikes.
> 
> I went around to other shops when I wanted to chrome my axle for my trike. Everyone told me I had to wait weeks and one shop told me months. They had that shit done in a week. I will take my trike this weekend so you can see what they did.
> [snapback]2595388[/snapback]​[/qu
> ...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

heres channel 10 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

Man i hope it dont rain cuz im making plans to go. :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Jan 11 2005, 08:57 PM
> *Whats crackin Raul!
> [snapback]2595564[/snapback]​*



lol Whats up Mark! See you this weekend, If it doesnt rain...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> > AAA is off of Bell? I cant remember. I think its bell but you get off on Raley and go north to what ever that street is and make a right. Drive till you get to a school on your right and turn. Drive untill you get to Rene Ave. The shop is in the the third row of buildings. The guy is cool cause he gives a deal on chroming stuff for bikes.
> >
> > I went around to other shops when I wanted to chrome my axle for my trike. Everyone told me I had to wait weeks and one shop told me months. They had that shit done in a week. I will take my trike this weekend so you can see what they did.
> > [snapback]2595388[/snapback]​[/qu
> ...


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

*IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :cheesy: :biggrin: 
8 pounds 7 ounces

TOO BAD I FORGOT MY CAMERA BECAUSE MY BROTHERS CAMERA SUCKS! Or at least he does not know how to use it.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 12 2005, 03:16 AM
> *IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 8 pounds 7 ounces
> 
> ...


coooooooooooo, congratulations robert. look closely everybody, thats a baby lowrider :biggrin: .


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

i just saw the weather channel right now on tv. they're predicting rain on saturday and a sun covered by a cloud on sunday (no rain shown for sunday) :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 11 2005, 10:16 PM
> *IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 8 pounds 7 ounces
> 
> ...


Congratulations Robert!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 12 2005, 12:16 AM
> *IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 8 pounds 7 ounces
> 
> ...


ORALE LIL' ROBERT...THE FUTURE MEMBER OF BROWN SOCIETY ROLLIN ALONG WITH LIL EDGAR HITTIN SWICTHES  CONGRATS ROBERT AND JENNA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 12 2005, 03:16 AM
> *IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 8 pounds 7 ounces
> 
> ...


Damn man im happy for you bro. Enjoy your new edition to the tribe robert. Hes gonna be looking up to you two, to teach him everything. I know youll teach him well bro. Shit, that kids gonna be three wheeling a tricycle by 4.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 11 2005, 11:16 PM
> *IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 8 pounds 7 ounces
> 
> ...


Congrats Homie!!!!!!!!!!! I have a new born myself. my oldest 23 my youngest 6 months


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 11 2005, 11:16 PM
> *IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 8 pounds 7 ounces
> 
> ...


Hey Robert, again...*CONGRATULATIONS!!*      Norma wants to go visit Jenna at the hospital, but it got late on us last night. We might go tonight, I gotta see whats up when I get home.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 11 2005, 07:42 PM
> *
> 
> ILL TAKE THE ELCO PUT MY PLAGUE ON IT.LOL BRING IT THATS A RARE ELCO.
> [snapback]2595055[/snapback]​*



I don't think both our plaques will fit back there :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Thank you to moco, twotons, vic, showtime, og flip, and brown society.
I am very excited having him here finally. We did not know the sex until it was born. When they did the ultrasound, it did not tell us. Hey og flip, that is one heck of an age range. Congrats on yours too.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Congrats on the New baby boy!!!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 12 2005, 07:15 AM
> *Congrats on the New baby boy!!!
> [snapback]2596612[/snapback]​*



Hey, thanks homie. I just talked to my wife and she says she will probably be coming home today. :cheesy: I can't wait! :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps+Jan 11 2005, 10:16 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a way to start the new year congrats from my club.make sure you tell him about thee stylistics theres always a opening in our club i know his gonna be a hopper i can tell by the look in his face he's looking for a switch.lol. congrats again


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 11 2005, 11:16 PM
> *IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 8 pounds 7 ounces
> 
> ...


Congratulations Roberto....pobrecito looks like his dad...Just kidding bro, Congratulations and wish you all the best! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 11 2005, 11:16 PM
> *IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 8 pounds 7 ounces
> 
> ...


Hey everyone, I heard through the grapevine Robert (Dumps) wanted a boy. That's why I'm happy for him as well.  :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 12 2005, 08:55 AM
> *SIZE=14]
> 
> what a way to start the new year congrats from my club.make sure you tell him about thee stylistics theres always a opening in our club i know his gonna be a hopper i can tell by the look in his face he's looking for a switch.lol. congrats again
> [snapback]2596661[/snapback]​*


Dayum, that's gotta be some kinda record. He's not even a day old and already being recruited :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 12 2005, 09:42 AM
> *Congratulations Roberto....pobrecito looks like his dad...Just kidding bro, Congratulations and wish you all the best!
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2596773[/snapback]​*


You're next, Ernie :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

i guess theur sayin no rain sunday now. cant they make up their mind :uh: 

These news guys are a bunch of tweakers :uh: :uh:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 12 2005, 09:25 AM
> *Dayum, that's gotta be some kinda record. He's not even a day old and already being recruited  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2596854[/snapback]​*


hey we dont have a hopper or dancer so we know little roberto will help us this year 2005.i already have a shirt for him.lol.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 12 2005, 10:25 AM
> *You're next, Ernie  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2596857[/snapback]​*


Don't know about that one bro....maybe VIC'S79 will be next..... :around:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 12 2005, 12:10 PM
> *i guess theur sayin no rain sunday now. cant they make up their mind :uh:
> 
> These news guys are a bunch of tweakers :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2596976[/snapback]​*


From what I understand it isnt suppose to rain the rest of the week.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 12 2005, 01:27 PM
> *From what I understand it isnt suppose to rain the rest of the week.
> [snapback]2597299[/snapback]​*


yup...Jan is a bad month......


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 11 2005, 11:16 PM
> *IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 8 pounds 7 ounces
> 
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Robert. I am happy for you and your wife, your daughter has a big role now....them diapers... :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 12 2005, 11:50 AM
> *Don't know about that one bro....maybe VIC'S79 will be next..... :around:
> [snapback]2597131[/snapback]​*


I don't think Rosita or Manuelita are capable of getting pregnant, bro.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 12 2005, 11:46 AM
> *
> 
> hey we dont have a hopper or dancer so we know little roberto will help us this year 2005.i already have a shirt for him.lol.
> [snapback]2597107[/snapback]​*



I like dancers :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey, Manuel, how long have you had that ride in your avitar? I've seen it at some shows and remember Robert talking to a guy who was the owner of it a while back, I was just wondering if that was you. Now that I think about it, I had to have been you because that Convertible gold Mustang was there too and I believe it belongs to G-Lo. uffin: You had a Joe Montana poster out front of it at the Elk Grove toy drive a few years back.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 12 2005, 12:07 PM
> *I like dancers  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2597461[/snapback]​*


YOUR BONNIE IS OFF THE HOOK I TOLD ALOT PEOPLE YOU CAN HAVE THE BADDEST PAINT-CHROME-FULL CUSTOM .BUT ONCE SOMEONE HITS THE SWITHCHES THE CROWD MOVES TO WHERE THE DANCING OR HOPPINGS AT I RATHER HAVE A HOPPER OR DANCER THAN ANY CAR THAT MY OPINION


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 12 2005, 12:14 PM
> *Hey, Manuel, how long have you had that ride in your avitar? I've seen it at some shows and remember Robert talking to a guy who was the owner of it a while back, I was just wondering if that was you. Now that I think about it, I had to have been you because that Convertible gold Mustang was there too and I believe it belongs to G-Lo.  uffin: You had a Joe Montana poster out front of it at the Elk Grove toy drive a few years back.
> [snapback]2597475[/snapback]​*


YEAH THAT WAS ME MY LADY HAS THE GOLD MUSTANG


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

SHOWTIME MY WEATHERMAN IS IT GONNA RAIN OR NOT .I NEED TO KNOW SO I CAN TAKE MY BOAT OR CAR.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 12 2005, 01:15 PM
> *YOUR BONNIE IS OFF THE HOOK I TOLD ALOT PEOPLE YOU CAN HAVE THE BADDEST PAINT-CHROME-FULL CUSTOM .BUT ONCE SOMEONE HITS THE SWITHCHES THE CROWD MOVES TO WHERE THE DANCING OR HOPPINGS AT I RATHER HAVE A HOPPER OR DANCER THAN ANY CAR THAT MY OPINION
> [snapback]2597480[/snapback]​*


You know, bro, that is so true. We've mentioned that a few times while hanging out with the guys. You can pull up to a full show car on the street with your primered ride that's juiced to the max and make that show car look dumb. Of course once in the show you're gonna look stupid next to that done up car, but I always have more fun on the street anyways so no biggie.  I guess that's why me and my younger bro Leo (moco) like tearing shit up. His car is decent, but mine benefits from being lifted. I guess to me personally, I just love tearing it up and getting the attention and props that come with it. I'm sure my brother feels the same way.  I figure if we're gonna be known for something, might as well be known for that, right?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Sunday is supposed to be partly cloudy, 58 high, 39 low, according to weather.com (The Weather Channel) http://www.weather.com/activities/other/ot...?locid=USCA1227


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 12 2005, 01:45 PM
> *Sunday is supposed to be partly cloudy, 58 high, 39 low,  according to weather.com (The Weather Channel) http://www.weather.com/activities/other/ot...?locid=USCA1227
> [snapback]2597566[/snapback]​*


It's better to not even worry about the weather until Saturday....look at last Sunday, was suppose to pour all day and ended up being sunny most of it. Quien sabe.......
:dunno:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Thanks, Manuel, ragtrey, and galaxie. Yeah, true about the diapers. My daughter is so excited. When I told her she had a baby brother, she was so loud when she started screaming "it's a boy". I had to pull the phone away from my ear. :cheesy:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 12 2005, 04:13 PM
> *Thanks, Manuel, ragtrey, and galaxie. Yeah, true about the diapers. My daughter is so excited. When I told her she had a baby brother, she was so loud when she started screaming "it's a boy". I had to pull the phone away from my ear. :cheesy:
> [snapback]2597793[/snapback]​*


Congrats homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 12 2005, 03:08 PM
> *Congrats homie!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2597946[/snapback]​*



Thanks homie.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 12 2005, 02:06 PM
> *I don't think Rosita or Manuelita are capable of getting pregnant, bro.
> [snapback]2597459[/snapback]​*


 NO MAMES EDGER...WHY YOU GOTTA OFFEND MANUELITA AND ROSITA...THEY'VE BEEN GOOD TO ME IN THE PAST :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 12 2005, 02:13 PM
> *Thanks, Manuel, ragtrey, and galaxie. Yeah, true about the diapers. My daughter is so excited. When I told her she had a baby brother, she was so loud when she started screaming "it's a boy". I had to pull the phone away from my ear. :cheesy:
> [snapback]2597793[/snapback]​*


Robert, congrats on your new baby.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 12 2005, 12:50 PM
> *Don't know about that one bro....maybe VIC'S79 will be next..... :around:
> [snapback]2597131[/snapback]​*


NOT YET BRO...I FIRST GOTTA FINISH THE MONTE AND MAYBE GET A 52 CHEVY,THEN WE'LL SEE


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 12 2005, 12:27 PM
> *You know, bro, that is so true. We've mentioned that a few times while hanging out with the guys. You can pull up to a full show car on the street with your primered ride that's juiced to the max and make that show car look dumb. Of course once in the show you're gonna look stupid next to that done up car, but I always have more fun on the street anyways so no biggie.    I guess that's why me and my younger bro Leo (moco) like tearing shit up. His car is decent, but mine benefits from being lifted. I guess to me personally, I just love tearing it up and getting the attention and props that come with it. I'm sure my brother feels the same way.   I figure if we're gonna be known for something, might as well be known for that, right?
> [snapback]2597524[/snapback]​*


I WANNA HOP MAYBE YOU GUYS CAN HOOK ME UP SO WE CAN ALL TEAR THE STREETS UP THIS SUMMER I JUST BOUGHT ANOTHER PUMP. I WANT TO HOOK IT UP TO THE FRONT.2 TO FACE 1 IN THE REAR.GIVE ME A PRICE


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Anyone one in the Sac/Yuba/Marysville area know their way around a front suspension? It's off the frame, I just need to take it apart, clean it and have it powder coated. A few of the guys in my car club know how but are going to be out of town for a few weeks. Any advice is helpful :dunno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 12 2005, 06:15 PM
> *Anyone one in the Sac/Yuba/Marysville area know their way around a front suspension?  It's off the frame, I just need to take it apart, clean it and have it powder coated.  A few of the guys in my car club know how but are going to be out of town for a few weeks.  Any advice is helpful  :dunno:
> [snapback]2598210[/snapback]​*



MAYBE ROBY(FELLOW MEMBER) MIGHT KNOW HOW TO,I KNOW THAT WERO CAN GET DOWN ON SOME FRAME RE-WORK N SHIT LIKE THAT.HIT UP EDGAR(BROWN SOCIETY CC)AND HE CAN TELL YOU FOR SURE.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 12 2005, 05:42 PM
> *MAYBE ROBY(FELLOW MEMBER) MIGHT KNOW HOW TO,I KNOW THAT WERO CAN GET DOWN ON SOME FRAME RE-WORK N SHIT LIKE THAT.HIT UP EDGAR(BROWN SOCIETY CC)AND HE CAN TELL YOU FOR SURE.
> [snapback]2598307[/snapback]​*


I know homie Roby, just haven't seen him in a while. I'll hit up Edgar and see what's up....thanks VIC :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 12 2005, 05:22 PM
> *SHOWTIME MY WEATHERMAN IS IT GONNA RAIN OR NOT .I NEED TO KNOW SO I CAN TAKE MY BOAT OR CAR.
> [snapback]2597512[/snapback]​*


haha. from what i hear its supposed to be cloudy now but thats it. no rain. everyone is coming out for sure.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

this topic has been one of the hottest topics now for at least the past month. hopefully its as good a turnout.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 12 2005, 06:47 PM
> *I know homie Roby, just haven't seen him in a while.  I'll hit up Edgar and see what's up....thanks VIC :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2598331[/snapback]​*


NO PROBLEM :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 12 2005, 04:05 PM
> *Robert, congrats on your new baby.
> [snapback]2598166[/snapback]​*



Hey, thanks homie. He is home now and sleeping. :cheesy:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 12 2005, 04:15 PM
> *Anyone one in the Sac/Yuba/Marysville area know their way around a front suspension?  It's off the frame, I just need to take it apart, clean it and have it powder coated.  A few of the guys in my car club know how but are going to be out of town for a few weeks.  Any advice is helpful  :dunno:
> [snapback]2598210[/snapback]​*



Hey, I would help you but I have limited time now. :biggrin: 
But it is easy. Just look at how everything is and maybe take a picture so you can put it back together the same way.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 12 2005, 07:16 AM
> *IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 8 pounds 7 ounces
> 
> ...


Congrats Bro!!! Time for another!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 12 2005, 07:53 PM
> *Hey, I would help you but I have limited time now. :biggrin:
> But it is easy. Just look at how everything is and maybe take a picture so you can put it back together the same way.
> [snapback]2598658[/snapback]​*


HEY YA,I FORGOT ABOUT ROBERT,HE CAN DO SOME GOOD FRAME RE-WORK,JUST LOOK AT HIS CUTLASS STILL GOING AT IT STRONG :thumbsup: 
HEY ROB,I'LL GET AT YOU LATER ABOUT MY FRAME


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 13 2005, 03:38 AM
> *HEY YA,I FORGOT ABOUT ROBERT,HE CAN DO SOME GOOD FRAME RE-WORK,JUST LOOK AT HIS CUTLASS STILL GOING AT IT STRONG :thumbsup:
> HEY ROB,I'LL GET AT YOU LATER ABOUT MY FRAME
> [snapback]2598858[/snapback]​*


Hey Dumps you think you can help out with the Regal?????? :cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

today was a good day! Found my ass a job!!! And not a cloud in the sky....


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

keepin those whitewalls clean, on days like today.....


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 12 2005, 08:45 PM
> *today was a good day! Found my ass a job!!! And not a cloud in the sky....
> [snapback]2598909[/snapback]​*


congradulations on the job where do you work at now ?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

Here are a few pics of my ride....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

Chromed out.......


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 12 2005, 06:41 PM
> *Hey Dumps you think you can help out with the Regal?????? :cheesy:
> [snapback]2598879[/snapback]​*


Thanks about my baby boy. As far as another, my wife would not want to hear that right now. She almost broke my fingers in the delivery room. :0 
I would help on your frame to get it going again but not anytime soon. You still worried about the crossmember right now? Do you have extended uppers? Are your tires starting to cave in? That is how my car was last year. Now I do not worry too much about it. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Jan 13 2005, 12:11 AM
> *congradulations on the job where do you work at now ?
> [snapback]2599059[/snapback]​*


thanks bro. Im working for a computer manufacturer out here in rocklin. workin there until i hear back from kaiser.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey showtime, try to stay off of lil this time! :biggrin: 
Congrats on the job! :thumbsup: 

Hey manuel, what year is that. It looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Cant wait for Sunday.  I popped a tire coming home from the park last sunday so I got the new one today. I'll be charging up the batts the rest of this week. I'll have my camera so if someone wants a pic on LIL hit me up.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Dumps.............u gotta put some switches on the stroller.........start him off right.................congrats............... :thumbsup:


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 12 2005, 09:19 PM
> *Chromed out.......
> [snapback]2599089[/snapback]​*



Nice car


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 13 2005, 12:47 AM
> *Cant wait for Sunday.   I popped a tire coming home from the park last sunday so I got the new one today.  I'll be charging up the batts the rest of this week.  I'll have my camera so if someone wants a pic on LIL hit me up.
> [snapback]2599228[/snapback]​*


og hit me up when you get out there bro. lets play some dominoes!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 12 2005, 09:11 PM
> *Here are a few pics of my ride....
> [snapback]2599060[/snapback]​*



Now I know who you are. You were parked behind me and my homeboy at the woodland show this summer.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

congradulations homie.... proud of ya....... but u forgot my birthday hahahahaha.... make sure u get alot of pics this weekend






> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 12 2005, 07:45 PM
> *today was a good day! Found my ass a job!!! And not a cloud in the sky....
> [snapback]2598909[/snapback]​*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

for sure bro im sorry man, happy birthday say hello to kelly for me. one love bro


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

no prob bro u still want that sweatshirt...... i will tell her tomorrow she is asleep now..... one love bro.... now u will be able to visit like planned







> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 12 2005, 10:59 PM
> *for sure bro im sorry man, happy birthday say hello to kelly for me. one love bro
> [snapback]2599751[/snapback]​*


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 12 2005, 07:49 PM
> *Dumps.............u gotta put some switches on the stroller.........start him off right.................congrats............... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2599242[/snapback]​*



Thanks , yeah, somebody told me to do the same thing about the switches. My wife has also been telling people that I am going to put hydraulics on the stroller. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 13 2005, 12:06 AM
> *Thanks , yeah, somebody told me to do the same thing about the switches. My wife has also been telling people that I am going to put hydraulics on the stroller. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2599772[/snapback]​*


HEY ROBERT LETS MAKE HIM A MINI TRIKE,SO WHEN HE GOES OFF TO PRE- SCHOOL HE CAN BE THE COOLEST TODDLER IN HIS CLASS AND WE'LL EVEN PUT A LIL CHROMED OUT ICE CHEST FULL OF MILK AND COOKIE SO HE SHARE WITH THE LIL CUTIES :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADDIRIDAH93_@Jan 13 2005, 03:01 AM
> *no prob bro u still want that sweatshirt...... i will tell her tomorrow she is asleep now..... one love bro.... now u will be able to visit like planned
> [snapback]2599756[/snapback]​*


i dont have any bread right now. hell yeah indy show its on


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 12 2005, 05:04 PM
> *NO MAMES EDGER...WHY YOU GOTTA OFFEND MANUELITA AND ROSITA...THEY'VE BEEN GOOD TO ME IN THE PAST :biggrin:
> [snapback]2598161[/snapback]​*


 :nono: You're gonna get hairy palms and trun yellow, guey!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 12 2005, 05:10 PM
> *
> 
> I WANNA HOP MAYBE YOU GUYS CAN HOOK ME UP SO WE CAN ALL TEAR THE STREETS UP THIS SUMMER I JUST BOUGHT ANOTHER PUMP. I WANT TO HOOK IT UP TO THE FRONT.2 TO FACE 1 IN THE REAR.GIVE ME A PRICE
> [snapback]2598187[/snapback]​*



Get at me on Sunday bro.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 12 2005, 05:15 PM
> *Anyone one in the Sac/Yuba/Marysville area know their way around a front suspension?  It's off the frame, I just need to take it apart, clean it and have it powder coated.  A few of the guys in my car club know how but are going to be out of town for a few weeks.  Any advice is helpful  :dunno:
> [snapback]2598210[/snapback]​*


Ernie, whenever you want. I'll be busy through Sunday, but I'm off Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 13 2005, 04:28 AM
> *Thanks about my baby boy. As far as another, my wife would not want to hear that right now. She almost broke my fingers in the delivery room. :0
> I would help on your frame to get it going again but not anytime soon. You still worried about the crossmember right now? Do you have extended uppers? Are your tires starting to cave in? That is how my car was last year. Now I do not worry too much about it. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2599132[/snapback]​*


I hope everything is all good for you and your new family. Good Luck!!! As for my Regal, I'm really not looking to do much to it right now. I really don't have the money. But I don't think I mentioned the crossmember is cracked on top, it's just a slight crack but it's a crack. I hope it can be fixed. My uppers are extended and they do cave in when my car is locked up...... :angry: Hope to see you on Sunday!!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 12 2005, 07:45 PM
> *today was a good day! Found my ass a job!!! And not a cloud in the sky....
> [snapback]2598909[/snapback]​*


You make me proud, congrats!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 12 2005, 08:47 PM
> *I popped a tire coming home from the park last sunday
> [snapback]2599228[/snapback]​*


Dumps and Moco, pay attention, you're next :nono:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 12 2005, 10:40 PM
> *Now I know who you are.  You were parked behind me and my homeboy at the woodland show this summer.
> [snapback]2599693[/snapback]​*


Funny shit, me, my brother Leo (Moco) and Robert (Dumps) were parked right next to you at the Woodland show.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

This topic just blew up! I had to read about 5 pages to catch up! Hopefully you guys have nice weather this Sunday! I will be doing photo shoots every Sunday until mid or early April so no car show or bbq until then (unless its a saturday).


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 12 2005, 11:14 PM
> *HEY ROBERT LETS MAKE HIM A MINI TRIKE,SO WHEN HE GOES OFF TO PRE- SCHOOL HE CAN BE THE COOLEST TODDLER IN HIS CLASS AND WE'LL EVEN PUT A LIL CHROMED OUT ICE CHEST FULL OF MILK AND COOKIE SO HE SHARE WITH THE LIL CUTIES :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2599792[/snapback]​*


I got a granny trike in the back yard and a Shwinn frame in the garage  :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 13 2005, 03:49 AM
> *I got a granny trike in the back yard and a Shwinn frame in the garage    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2599881[/snapback]​*


im suprised you didnt mention anything about victor always thinking about food or something :biggrin: .


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 12 2005, 11:51 PM
> *im suprised you didnt mention anything about victor always thinking about food or something  :biggrin: .
> [snapback]2599885[/snapback]​*


Naw, I got Showtime worried about the familia falling apart online. Plus, I always ride Victor's ass on here so I'm being nice.  :angel: :wave:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 13 2005, 01:00 AM
> *Naw, I got Showtime worried about the familia falling apart online. Plus, I always ride Victor's ass on here so I'm being nice.    :angel:  :wave:
> [snapback]2599908[/snapback]​*


AWW THATNKS EDGAR FOR SHOWIN A LIL COMPASSION :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 13 2005, 12:16 AM
> *AWW THATNKS EDGAR FOR SHOWIN A LIL COMPASSION :uh:
> [snapback]2599955[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

awwww....love is in the air... :roflmao: .

nah, thats the way it should be DAMN IT. no need to talk smack about anybody.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 13 2005, 12:25 AM
> *awwww....love is in the air...  :roflmao: .
> 
> nah, thats the way it should be DAMN IT.  no need to talk smack about anybody.
> [snapback]2599976[/snapback]​*


No mouse, mickey :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 12 2005, 08:39 PM
> *Hey showtime, try to stay off of lil this time!  :biggrin:
> Congrats on the job! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


1976 Chevrolet Caprice Glasshouse


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 12 2005, 07:39 PM
> *Hey showtime, try to stay off of lil this time!  :biggrin:
> Congrats on the job! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


its a 76 glasshouse


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

DAM I THINK ITS GOING TO BE ABOUT 100 PAGES BY SUNDAY. IM CHARGING MY 2 BATTERIES TO HOP ANYONE!!! LOL


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 13 2005, 12:42 AM
> *DAM I THINK ITS GOING TO BE ABOUT 100 PAGES BY SUNDAY. IM CHARGING MY 2 BATTERIES TO HOP ANYONE!!!  LOL
> [snapback]2600003[/snapback]​*


Bro, you seriously have 2 batteries? How many pumps?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 13 2005, 04:00 AM
> *Naw, I got Showtime worried about the familia falling apart online. Plus, I always ride Victor's ass on here so I'm being nice.    :angel:  :wave:
> [snapback]2599908[/snapback]​*


you have to keep the onda together. blood in.... blood out. "simon que si" :uh: 

great now everyones gonna think i watch that alot :uh: :uh: 

i do :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

"FUCK ME ESPERANZA..FUCK ME"


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 13 2005, 02:05 AM
> *you have to keep the onda together.  blood in.... blood out. "simon que si" :uh:
> 
> great now everyones gonna think i watch that alot :uh:  :uh:
> ...


Easy there Miklo


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

"throw it out the PINCHE window"
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: You know everyone here has seen that movie a few times!


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 12 2005, 11:43 PM
> *Ernie, whenever you want. I'll be busy through Sunday, but I'm off Monday and Tuesday.
> [snapback]2599861[/snapback]​*


Thanks Edgar, I'll hit you up for sure....I got Monday off too. I can do certain things bro but I am not that mechanically inclined. 

Congrats on the job Showtime...

Thanks Robert, I know you got your hands full right about now....

(Damn I miss out on alot not logging on to LIL in the evening) :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 12 2005, 10:44 PM
> *I hope everything is all good for you and your new family.  Good Luck!!!  As for my Regal, I'm really not looking to do much to it right now.  I really don't have the money.  But I don't think I mentioned the crossmember is cracked on top, it's just a slight crack but it's a crack.  I hope it can be fixed.  My uppers are extended and they do cave in when my car is locked up...... :angry:  Hope to see you on Sunday!!!
> [snapback]2599864[/snapback]​*



You need to go so I can talk to you about that.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 11 2005, 02:14 AM
> *Glad you and gabe, made it home safe lisette.
> 
> Damn Glo, I almost had to pull a "Magyver" trying to get the card from you guys while rolling down broadway haha. I was about to put one foot on the peddle and hang out the window trying to grab it. :biggrin: Then i would of had two messed up fenders :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2592339[/snapback]​*



It's not my fault that you want to drive like the Nightrider! :roflmao: We should have just pulled over cuz that was kinda dangerous, but it was fun anyway!! Hey, if the other fender got messed up then you would have twins. :biggrin:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 12 2005, 12:16 AM
> *IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 8 pounds 7 ounces
> 
> ...



Hey Dumps,

It a little late, but Congratulations on your new baby... :thumbsup: Enjoy him while he's young cuz they grow up really FAST! Take lots of pics (daily or even weekly) you will see the changes. Congrat's again.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 13 2005, 01:43 AM
> *Bro, you seriously have 2 batteries? How many pumps?
> [snapback]2600009[/snapback]​*


Manuel meant to say that it was for his "Model Hopper". :rofl: He is a BIG bullshitter!!! :thumbsup: He likes to get people thinking.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> you have to keep the onda together. blood in.... blood out. "simon que si" :uh:
> 
> great now everyones gonna think i watch that alot :uh: :uh:
> 
> ...


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

2 good fucks


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> > you have to keep the onda together. blood in.... blood out. "simon que si" :uh:
> >
> > great now everyones gonna think i watch that alot :uh: :uh:
> >
> ...


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 13 2005, 10:15 AM
> *"throw it out the PINCHE window"
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: You know everyone here has seen that movie a few times!
> [snapback]2600800[/snapback]​*


WACHA THE CHICANO U TUUURN :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 13 2005, 01:25 AM
> *awwww....love is in the air...  :roflmao: .
> 
> nah, thats the way it should be DAMN IT.  no need to talk smack about anybody.
> [snapback]2599976[/snapback]​*


DAAAAMMMIT,LEO IS RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Jan 13 2005, 12:16 PM
> *Hey Dumps,
> 
> It a little late, but Congratulations on your new baby...  :thumbsup:  Enjoy him while he's young cuz they grow up really FAST! Take lots of pics (daily or even weekly) you will see the changes. Congrat's again.
> [snapback]2601758[/snapback]​*



Hey, thanks G. I know what you mean about the growing up fast. I plan on the picture thing. I have a bunch of video from my daughter. :thumbsup: 


My 2 babies.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Is that a baby seat I see in the back seat? 

:thumbsup: if it is.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 13 2005, 03:43 PM
> *Is that a baby seat I see in the back seat?
> 
> :thumbsup: if it is.
> [snapback]2602302[/snapback]​*


Oh, shit, I didn't notice. If it is, that's hella tight.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 13 2005, 04:43 PM
> *Is that a baby seat I see in the back seat?
> 
> :thumbsup: if it is.
> [snapback]2602302[/snapback]​*


JUST SEEING THIS MONTE MOTIVATES ME TO GET MINE DONE,FUCK IT I'M GONNA GET CRAZY WITH MY RIDE
:thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 13 2005, 05:17 PM
> *JUST SEEING THIS MONTE MOTIVATES ME TO GET MINE DONE,FUCK IT I'M GONNA GET CRAZY WITH MY RIDE
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2602579[/snapback]​*


How about you do something hella crazy and get it ready for this weekend?? And then keep on going and get it tagged, and before you bring it up, my Bonnie just needs a smog check. It has not failed, I have just been to lazy to tune it up and take it in. So please don't bring up your come back "Look at your car, it is not tagged either", cause I know my ride will pass smog. Your's is still in thew air. Not starting a new argument, just pointing out a fact.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 13 2005, 05:43 PM
> *How about you do something hella crazy and get it ready for this weekend?? And then keep on going and get it tagged, and before you bring it up, my Bonnie just needs a smog check. It has not failed, I have just been to lazy to tune it up and take it in. So please don't bring up your come back "Look at your car, it is not tagged either", cause I know my ride will pass smog. Your's is still in thew air. Not starting a new argument, just pointing out a fact.
> [snapback]2602682[/snapback]​*


Not even tagged yet? By the way he's talking I thought he was going to bust out soon. Orale VIC, put the pedal to the metal or else another cruising season's going to pass you by!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 13 2005, 05:51 PM
> *Not even tagged yet?  By the way he's talking I thought he was going to bust out soon.  Orale VIC, put the pedal to the metal or else another cruising season's going to pass you by!
> [snapback]2602728[/snapback]​*


I gotta give primo props, he has enthusiasm.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 12 2005, 11:43 PM
> *Ernie, whenever you want. I'll be busy through Sunday, but I'm off Monday and Tuesday.
> [snapback]2599861[/snapback]​*


Ernie, I might be busy on Monday. I kinda told one of my co-workers I would help him work on his truck and he hit me up today about still helping him on Monday. I didn'y think he was gonna do it, but it seems like he's serious this time. He always talks about but has never came through. Still, give me a call, maybe he won't want to mess with it again.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 13 2005, 05:55 PM
> *I gotta give primo props, he has enthusiasm.
> [snapback]2602751[/snapback]​*


I think me and VIC got the same enthusiasm...I myself lack motivation though until summer when I get all fired up to work on my car cause I see everyone else cruising but by then it's too late to have it done. I think that's why I get on here daily, cause it keeps you motivated to work on your ride all year long.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

vic you still want me to help you with your car tomorrow? call me in the morning. also, edgar you think you can swing that extra barbeque this weekend? Vic lets get it rollin by saturday night.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

YOU GOT A POINT THERE,I'V BEEN LOOKING INTO GETTING MY CAR SMOGGED,BUT OF COURSE THE CARB. WENT OUT SO I DECIDED TO GO WITH A FOUR BARREL.MY CAR COULD HAVE ALSO PASSED SMOG.I STILL DON'T SEE WHY YOU KEEP SAYING THAT IT WON'T WHEN I'V BEEN TELLING WHAT IT NEEDED WHICH WAS A GOOD TUNE UP,THATS IT JUST LIKE YOURS,MY COUSIN HAD IT BEFORE AND HE TOOK IT IN TO GET IT SMOGGED AND IT PASSED LIKE A CHARM :biggrin: BUT HEY YOUR JUST TELLING ME TO GET IT SMOGGED,NOT MUCH OF A BIG DEAL.BUT YES I WILL BUST MY ASS IN GETTING IT GOING FOR SUNDAY,IF NOT SUNDAY WELL FUCK ILL HAVE IT READY FOR THE NEXT AND MAYBE WITH MY INTERIOR ALL DONE UP  SHOW OFF SOMETHING NEW THAT GOT DONE TO MY CAR :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HEY SCOTT FOR SURE BRO,I'M DOWN I'M GONNA WORK ON THAT THING TILL I GET IT GOING,I GOT ALL THE TOOLS I NEED.JUST BRING SOME JACKETS AND SHIT LIKE THAT CUZ WERE WORKING ON THAT FUCKER LATE LATE NIGHT,FUCK SLEEPING. :biggrin: I JUST HOPE THAT NEW CARB. GET IN,SI NO I'LL MAKE MINE WORK


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 13 2005, 07:02 PM
> *I think me and VIC got the same enthusiasm...I myself lack motivation though until summer when I get all fired up to work on my car cause I see everyone else cruising but by then it's too late to have it done.  I think that's why I get on here daily, cause it keeps you motivated to work on your ride all year long.
> [snapback]2602778[/snapback]​*


SERIO QUE NO,I AT LEAST CAN SAY I BROUGHT MY CAR OUT ONE TIME WHICH WAS AT THE CRUZ UP ON FLORIN,THE ONLY REASON I BROUGHT IT OUT WAS CUZ I WANTED TO PROVE TO EDGAR AND LEO WRONG,THINKING I WAS ALL TALK BUT NO SHOW,BUT I SHOWED THEM(AT LEAST I THINK) I DON'T PLAY AROUND...SOONER OR LATER THE MONTE WILL BE DONE  NEW YEAR RESOLUTION TO GET THE MONTE JUICED UP,FINISHED INTERIOR AND POSSIBLY A NEW PAINT


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 13 2005, 06:55 PM
> *I gotta give primo props, he has enthusiasm.
> [snapback]2602751[/snapback]​*


I GET IT ALL FROM YOU,JUST HITTIN THAT MEAN THREE JUST GETS ME PUMPED UP TO WANTING TO TEAR SHIT UP,FUCK IT IF IT BREAKS FIX IT BACK UP AGAIN...TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF AND STILL KEEP GOING :machinegun:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> Is that a baby seat I see in the back seat?
> 
> :damm i havent seen that monte yet in person thats clean.who painted it and how much.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

SHOWTIME I MEAN MIKILO IM BRINGING CHUCO FROM THE BIG VGV.WE GOT DOWN WITH 11THST WHAT MOVIE WAS THAT FROM.CAN YOU QUESS LET ME KNOW


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

Manuel is that from American Me


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 13 2005, 10:42 PM
> *SHOWTIME I MEAN MIKILO IM BRINGING CHUCO FROM THE BIG VGV.WE GOT DOWN WITH 11THST WHAT MOVIE WAS THAT FROM.CAN YOU QUESS LET ME KNOW
> [snapback]2603278[/snapback]​*


BLVD NIGHTS... STARRING DANNY DE LA PAZ
WHICH HE PLAYED CHUCO WHICH WAS A CHOLO FROM VARRIO GRANDE VISTA,WHO HAD PEDO WITH 11TH ST.HE HAD A CARNAL THAT HAD WHAT I THINK IT WAS A 76 IF NOT EARLIER BLUE MONTE CARLO. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

he goes in for the tattoo..


pssssssssssss tat tat tssssssssssss 


dont fuck up my tattoo. i dont want it to look like a dick :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 13 2005, 10:27 PM
> *:biggrin:
> BLVD NIGHTS... STARRING DANNY DE LA PAZ
> WHICH HE PLAYED CHUCO WHICH WAS A CHOLO FROM VARRIO GRANDE VISTA,WHO HAD PEDO WITH 11TH ST.HE HAD A CARNAL THAT HAD WHAT I THINK IT WAS A 76 IF NOT EARLIER  BLUE MONTE CARLO.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2603438[/snapback]​*


70-72 Monte Carlo, 76 Montes look like Jesus' Monte.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 13 2005, 04:02 PM
> *LIL' PUPPET? THAT WAS ON AMERICAN ME...
> [snapback]2602188[/snapback]​*



American Me, Bound by Honor or Blvd Nights......... Its all the same just different cholo's! Showtime knows them all...... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Jan 13 2005, 11:41 PM
> *American Me, Bound by Honor or Blvd Nights......... Its all the same just different cholo's! Showtime knows them all......  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2603669[/snapback]​*


That's cause Showtime played JD on American Me.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Jan 13 2005, 10:45 PM
> *Manuel is that from American Me
> [snapback]2603289[/snapback]​*


Hector, Hector Hector,

I thought you were an OG like us!! :biggrin: What movie were you watching?? You gonna let these youngsters show you up?? LOL Everyone know its from Blvd Nights!!


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

:wave: Okay all you movie buffs.....

See if you can name this movie by this quote??

"Hey Gata, did you get your welfare check yet?"


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 14 2005, 12:15 AM
> *70-72 Monte Carlo, 76 Montes look like Jesus' Monte.
> [snapback]2603605[/snapback]​*


MY BAD,I DID SAY ERALIER THOUGH


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Jan 14 2005, 03:53 AM
> *:wave:  Okay all you movie buffs.....
> 
> See if you can name this movie by this quote??
> ...


sounds familiar and i can picture it but i cant remember the name of the movie. i think its a "cholo" movie though, right?








jeje, jk. i know it is..


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Jan 13 2005, 10:53 PM
> *:wave:  Okay all you movie buffs.....
> 
> See if you can name this movie by this quote??
> ...



MI VIDA LOCA (???? Do I win a prize?!) :cheesy: hehehhe


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 14 2005, 01:23 AM
> *MI VIDA LOCA (???? Do I win a prize?!)  :cheesy:  hehehhe
> [snapback]2603774[/snapback]​*


YES JENN YOU DO GET A PRIZE,YOU CAN TAKE ME AND MY COUSIN MOCO OUT FOR A CRUIS IN YOUR IMPALA :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 13 2005, 11:41 PM
> *YES JENN YOU DO GET A PRIZE,YOU CAN TAKE ME AND MY COUSIN MOCO OUT FOR A CRUIS IN YOUR IMPALA :biggrin:
> [snapback]2603822[/snapback]​*


Sorry, engine is coming out next weekend for a rebuild  (For real, LOL....)


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 14 2005, 04:23 AM
> *MI VIDA LOCA (???? Do I win a prize?!)  :cheesy:  hehehhe
> [snapback]2603774[/snapback]​*


"what the fuck are you gonna do with that mousy, brush my hair??" LOL

that part was hella funny


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

I would have liked to see her bang her with the brush... :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 13 2005, 11:18 PM
> *sounds familiar and i can picture it but i cant remember the name of the movie.  i think its a "cholo" movie though, right?
> jeje, jk.  i know it is..
> [snapback]2603763[/snapback]​*



the movie is duke of earl victory outreach came out with it .if you havent seen it check it out its good.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 13 2005, 06:45 PM
> *SERIO QUE NO,I AT LEAST CAN SAY I BROUGHT MY CAR OUT ONE TIME WHICH WAS AT THE CRUZ UP ON FLORIN,THE ONLY REASON I BROUGHT IT OUT WAS CUZ I WANTED TO PROVE TO EDGAR AND LEO WRONG,THINKING I WAS ALL TALK BUT NO SHOW,BUT I SHOWED THEM(AT LEAST I THINK) I DON'T PLAY AROUND...SOONER OR LATER  THE MONTE WILL BE DONE  NEW YEAR RESOLUTION TO GET THE MONTE JUICED UP,FINISHED INTERIOR AND POSSIBLY A NEW PAINT
> [snapback]2602846[/snapback]​*


There you go bro, my car's in the paint shop and the frame is getting powder coated. Hopefully mine will be on the road this year too. :thumbsup:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 13 2005, 05:59 PM
> *Ernie, I might be busy on Monday. I kinda told one of my co-workers I would help him work on his truck and he hit me up today about still helping him on Monday. I didn'y think he was gonna do it, but it seems like he's serious this time. He always talks about but has never came through. Still, give me a call, maybe he won't want to mess with it again.
> [snapback]2602764[/snapback]​*


Hey bro it's cool, I'll definitly still give you a call but if you gotta help your friend it's no big deal. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 13 2005, 03:43 PM
> *Is that a baby seat I see in the back seat?
> 
> :thumbsup: if it is.
> [snapback]2602302[/snapback]​*



Yes sir, that is a car seat. Nes is our second member that has done that. We have another member with a lime green drop top skylarck, that aslo has a matching car seat. It looks tight huh...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

hey hey.......the weather is off the hook over here.....not a single cloud in the sky....how does it look 3 hours north in SAC?????


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Okay...attention everyone...serious business... :biggrin: 


*SAVE THE DATE...MAY 29th...SOCIOS 3rd Annual Car show.* 
Same place..i have a meeting with our major sponsor next week. And i am going to work on having some money awarded for the hop...i remember that was a major request, which make sense. I will try to have some flyers printed for the first event that is coming up, which is the almond festival. Most likely it will be at the same location in woodland. I will keep you guys posted....


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

OOOOOH HELL YEAH!!!! THATS THE DAY AFTER MY BIRTHDAY!!

Man i love that show. I'm lettin everyone and their mom know about it. Hopefully its not boiling hot like last time geesh. I kept stealing all of toros sodas.. lol. But please please, get the same people that made tacos out there. Those tacos were off the hook!!!!!!!!!!!!

man this is gonna be a good year. Im already knowin


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

my mom knows, and she is happy


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 14 2005, 11:13 AM
> *OOOOOH HELL YEAH!!!! THATS THE DAY AFTER MY BIRTHDAY!!
> 
> Man i love that show. I'm lettin everyone and their mom know about it. Hopefully its not boiling hot like last time geesh. I kept stealing all of toros sodas.. lol.  But please please, get the same people that made tacos out there. Those tacos were off the hook!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


What's up with the new job Showtime....you off today or do you have internet access at work?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 14 2005, 04:41 AM
> *YES JENN YOU DO GET A PRIZE,YOU CAN TAKE ME AND MY COUSIN MOCO OUT FOR A CRUIS IN YOUR IMPALA :biggrin:
> [snapback]2603822[/snapback]​*


no offense bictor, but if you want to say things, keep them to yourself and please try and not include me in them.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 14 2005, 02:37 PM
> *Okay...attention everyone...serious business... :biggrin:
> SAVE THE DATE...MAY 29th...SOCIOS 3rd Annual Car show.
> Same place..i have a meeting with our major sponsor next week.  And i am going to work on having some  money awarded for the hop...i remember that was a major request, which make sense.  I will try to have some flyers printed for the first event that is coming up, which is the almond festival.  Most likely it will be at the same location in woodland.  I will keep you guys posted....
> [snapback]2604667[/snapback]​*


aww come on, what about some dance prize money? you promised, remember??! you should make a thread on the show though  .


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 14 2005, 01:54 PM
> *aww come on, what about some dance prize money?  you promised, remember??!  you should make a thread on the show though   .
> [snapback]2605335[/snapback]​*


Sorry, i meant overall dance and hop...i will let you guys know...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 14 2005, 12:13 PM
> *OOOOOH HELL YEAH!!!! THATS THE DAY AFTER MY BIRTHDAY!!
> 
> Man i love that show. I'm lettin everyone and their mom know about it. Hopefully its not boiling hot like last time geesh. I kept stealing all of toros sodas.. lol.  But please please, get the same people that made tacos out there. Those tacos were off the hook!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


WTF......you are the one that took em...damn...I thought I was drinking them that fast.....heheheh....heat exhaustion you know..or was it the hangover??? I don't know..but hmmm gonna have to put a lock on the cooler....hehehehehe... just kidding......Scott...make sure to call me...I'm heading to sac tomorrow about 11 am....so make sure to get a hold of me...so we can plan something out for tomorrow night...... :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Ill see you guys this weekend. scott dont hold out on me man with them females :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jan 14 2005, 09:56 PM
> *Ill see you guys this weekend. scott dont hold out on me man with them females  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2605963[/snapback]​*


i like your signature :thumbsup: .


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

Does any one know what time things are going to get started on sunday?


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Phantasy car club will be there at 10:30


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 14 2005, 11:32 AM
> *hey hey.......the weather is off the hook over here.....not a single cloud in the sky....how does it look 3 hours north in SAC?????
> [snapback]2604649[/snapback]​*


In Chico it's shitty Bro, I can't see the house across the street! And whata drag, this is my weekend to work! Hay se echan un taco de mi parte. uffin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I hope everybody has a good time tommorrow. I am not able to go. Make sure you guys take a lot of pics. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll ne out there around 11 or 12. Hopefully I can find a spot to park in. Im gonna take as many pics as my camera can hold.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 15 2005, 11:37 PM
> *I'll ne out there around 11 or 12.  Hopefully I can find a spot to park in.  Im gonna take as many pics as my camera can hold.
> [snapback]2608698[/snapback]​*


i think we should probably be arriving about the same time. (hopefully). i've had to work all week long including today and have not had the chance to wash/clean my car. i would wash it right now but it seems like it might start raining any minute now, so im just holding on till tomarrow. wash it, vacume it, and im ready to roll.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i dont know if i amgoing to make it out, but my boys were wondering if they could get the address or directions from the east bay. thanks


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

directions im coming from near san fran and dont know sac at all


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

if anyone wants to cruise up from the bayarea with me tomorrow let me know im leaving around 9 so i shoul;d be in vallejo around 9:45 let me know pm me ps i found the directions


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

All the homies from the bay are welcome. 80 to Sacramento, merges onto 50 East to downtown Sacramento, exit on 5th Street Broadway is the nest street over to the right. Go right on broadway and go straight over the tracks.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

if anyone needs directions call me. 916-532-0304. i wont be sleeping until about 2 tonight. have to get things ready. Until then ill be out there at 7:00.

No im not a tweeker.. :uh: 

Its gonna be off the chain tomorrow  :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Wanna give it up to vic. He tried hard to come out with his car this weekend. Its coming together. Thanks for dinner edgar and vic. Damn these guys are night owls. :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 14 2005, 01:50 PM
> *no offense bictor, but if you want to say things, keep them to yourself and please try and not include me in them.
> [snapback]2605317[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 15 2005, 11:13 PM
> *Wanna give it up to vic. He tried hard to come out with his car this weekend. Its coming together. Thanks for dinner edgar and vic. Damn these guys are night owls.  :uh:
> [snapback]2609274[/snapback]​*


Hoo, Hoo, here comes the night owl, ha ha!. I gave Scotty the 2 a.m. Yuba City tour :biggrin: . Cruised through some of the ritch neighborhoods and then through the projects and my old neighborhood  Then took him to check out homeboy Barry's '65 that's in the works  . Poor primo Vic (pepino man) got so sucked in to getting his ride ready to roll for Sunday, he forgot to go to the DMV and get a red window sticker to be able to leagally drive it there :uh: . I gotta give him props for finally getting it pretty much ready to roll. Maybe next happening he'll roll with us. As for tomorrow, I guess he's rolling with me :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Haha. yeah no shit bro. The campos projects were a trip. I thought you guys were kidnapping me :ugh: 

I cant believe vic actually kicked down a taco, i think hes really watchin the diet finally. man you guys hooked me up fat though. ill be sure to return the favor out here no doubt.. maybe manana. 

You guys are a good family. thanks again for the love. i wont go there on the donuts..... :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

its 6 oclock in the monin' WAKE YO PUNK ASS UP!!!!! :biggrin: 

Im out the door, its on like donkey kong    

Only got 3 hours sleep :uh:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

Yuba City is looking kinda shady. the skies are grey but looks like they will clear (and are expected to clear). the roads are all wet though and i still need to wash my car. no point in washing it though if im going to be driving in the rain. i dont want to drive in the rain though so im going to kick back till the roads are pretty much dry. hopefully that will be soon, 8:07 AM.


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

HOOD LIFE is out the door 8:44


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

The sun is coming out here and I live about 10 min. from the park// its looking good!!!!!!!


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

Man i got there late but it was cool


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

It was jump off out there when are we doing it again//////But it has to be at another park . Miller was to easy for the cops to close william land park was good.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

It was cool as fuck today. Except for the cops it was a beutiful sunny day. Perfect drop top weather :biggrin: I'm no photographer and I only grabbed my camera a few times but here's some of my pics.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Jan 16 2005, 09:28 PM
> *It was jump off out there when are we doing it again//////But it has to be at another park . Miller was to easy for the cops to close william land park was good.
> [snapback]2611191[/snapback]​*



What's up bro  

Fucken cops tried to kill it but we dont stop! I say William Land for next time.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I got more but I'm too tired to mess with this computer right now. I'll post em up later.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 17 2005, 04:34 AM
> *What's up bro
> 
> Fucken cops tried to kill it but we dont stop! I say William Land for next time.
> [snapback]2611220[/snapback]​*


Yeah it was off the hook at William Land!!! I haven't seen that many lo-lo's around in a long time. Much props for everyone who came out and represented!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

just got home about 20 minutes ago. after William Land we headed to a burger restaurant on broadway i believe it was. in the parking lot robert ("Dumps") and edgar (BROWN SOCIETY CC) started hitting switches. robert hopped it and edgar danced a bit. the cops busted them for it though. 

to make a long story short, the cops were going to give them tickets but I BELIEVE since robert knew one of them, they purposefully messed up the paper work (gave edgars ticket to robert, roberts ticket to edgar) so they let them go because they messed up. they told them though that they didnt want to see them in town any more tonight and if they did, they would pull them over for any little thing and give them a ticket. we all headed home after that. it was a good turnout. i say about 150 cars or so? i think it could have been better if they would not have shut down miller park. 

when we got to sac i saw a bunch of cars turning back from the park when we got there we saw that it was closed. i didnt see some of those cars later on during the day. i think a bunch just saw it was closed and went home. next time we should have some kind of back up plan, another park to go to in case the cops give us crap again. 

it was coo though. we left miller and went to William Land. there were supposed to be cars there but we were the first ones there. little by little cars started showing up and before we knew it, it there was a pretty good cruise and kick back going on. other than getting a flat on the way to sac, today was a good day :thumbsup: .


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

NICE DAY, NICE PARK , NICE PEOPLE THANKS FOR THE FUN... NEXT TIME JUST NEED TO HOOK UP THE PERMIT. JIM W THE GOLD 64


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

I had a great time. thanks for the invite. Today was a good day. nice and sunny not to hot. i got to meet a few of you guys finaly. we should do it again. maybe this time you guys can come down to my neck of the woods.

Me and Jess (aka toro) took alot of pics. he should be posting them maybe tomorrow. i believe some of the pics will be in streetlow. :dunno: gonna have to check with jess.

thanks again you guys for giving me the chance to chill with you guys this weekend  :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

it was a cool turn out here are a few pics


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

a few more sac lo los


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

a few more


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 16 2005, 09:24 PM
> *just got home about 20 minutes ago.  after William Land we headed to a burger restaurant on broadway i believe it was.  in the parking lot robert ("Dumps") and edgar (BROWN SOCIETY CC) started hitting switches.  robert hopped it and edgar danced a bit.  the cops busted them for it though.
> 
> to make a long story short, the cops were going to give them tickets but I BELIEVE since robert knew one of them, they purposefully messed up the paper work (gave edgars ticket to robert, roberts ticket to edgar) so they let them go because they messed up.  they told them though that they didnt want to see them in town any more tonight and if they did, they would pull them over for any little thing and give them a ticket.  we all headed home after that.  it was a good turnout.  i say about 150 cars or so?  i think it could have been better if they would not have shut down miller park.
> ...


Yeah, dayum cops cut my night short :angry: but on the bright side, at least I didn't get that misdemeanor wreckless driving ticket! :biggrin: :0 I got some good pics (don't know on the quality cause my camera sucks and I'm no photographer). I seen alot of fools from on here out there, that was cool. I didn't really get to tear shit up, cause as soon as I started to get my shit going Sac PD swooped on us at Willie's on Broadway. I was fuckin pissed, but at the end was like "fuck it", that cop was cool and let us go with a warning and told up to hit the road :angry: Next time William Land Park for sure!  I'll post pics no later than Wednesday because my POS comp here at home don't resize :angry:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

just want to let people know i have over 60 pics to post. im tired as fuck. 
I just want to say that regardless of how things went down at miller park, everyone handled it professionally. There were no fights, no drama, and in the end we still came out on top. Man i want to send a big shout to everyone that supported this. You guys did a bad ass job. And all the aztecas, and bay area riders that took the time to come through. That wont be forgotten.

Ill have pics up by morning. scotty


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Jan 17 2005, 02:28 AM
> *a few more sac lo los
> [snapback]2611538[/snapback]​*


diiiaaam, check out Brown Society Representing! damn my 66 is beautiful :tears: .


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

May be next I'll make it out there! I had a good time with the Low Conspiracy guy at photo shoot!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Here are some behind the scene type pics for you guys


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Manuel, Thanks for hooking me with a few people up in Sac! You think you can get me Ali's #, the one with the Chirstmes Caddy?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

TO THOSE THAT HAD TO LEAVE EARLY AT WILLIES MAD MAX HOPPED AGAINST HOOD LIFE IT WAS A GOOD HOP. IT WAS CLOSE BUT MAD MAX CAME THRU AND TOOK NO PRISONERS AND BEAT HIM.HOOD LIFE HAD RESPECT AND SHOOK MAD MAX HAND AND CALLED IT THE NIGHT.THATS COOL WHEN YOU LOSE AND HAVE RESPECT FOR THE OTHER GUY WITH OUT TALKING SMACK. THATS THE WAY IT SHOULD BE.I HAD MY 2 BATTERIES CHARGED TO THE MAX BUT NOBODY WOULD NOSE UP WITH ME, LOL, OTHER THAN THAT I WAS A NICE DAY BUT IT NEEDS TO BE AT ANOTHER PARK.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 16 2005, 11:33 PM
> *Hey Manuel, Thanks for hooking me with a few people up in Sac!  You think you can get me Ali's #,  the one with the Chirstmes Caddy?
> [snapback]2611876[/snapback]​*



YEAH I CAN GET ALI'S NUMBER IN THE MORNING ITS LATE RIGHT NOW OR I CALL HIS HOUSE.RIGHT NOW HE;S COUNTING THE SHEEP AND SNORNING.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

:wave: First of all I would like to say that today was a "great" day. The weather was nice and everyone was enjoying themselves and showing of their nice cars. Too bad we were not able to enjoy the entire day without being harrassed (as usual) 

To whoever put together this "Lowrider Day" I have a suggestion. When you want to feature some postive aspects of lowriding in the paper DO NOT to let them know that there is going to be a BBQ and the date! That is the problem. They knew about it in advance. 

If we plan this right next time. I say the William Land is the better park to have it at. We won't be sweated on over there as much because (first of all) we are not near the Broadway Strip. If we get chased out then we should have a backup plan. Anywhere but broadway (until the sun goes down) after that then we will hit up broadway. I think it will work if not, any suggestions from anyone else? 

One more thing "Do NOT" advertise!! This way the cops won't have a heads up on us!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Dizz-AM,Looks like I missed a good day,it was worth it though watching My Eagles spank the Vi-queens!
As SOON as I got back from the Bay I went straight to Willies,I must have just Missed the hop,but I had a chance to chop it up with a few cats and meet some new peps.
Like I have said before,Im still new to Sac,but I love the dedication and heart you guys put into riding!

Yo,Manuel and Glo,It was nice to finally meet you 2 in person!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Jan 17 2005, 02:37 AM
> *:wave:  First of all I would like to say that today was a "great" day. The weather was nice and everyone was enjoying themselves and showing of their nice cars. Too bad we were not able to enjoy the entire day without being harrassed (as usual)
> 
> To whoever put together this "Lowrider Day" I have a suggestion. When you want to feature some postive aspects of lowriding in the paper DO NOT to let them know that there is going to be a BBQ and the date! That is the problem. They knew about it in advance.
> ...


i totally agree with this........no advance warning to non lowriders........no press is better than negative press.....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ya but the ranger who came in early and started pulling down the tape was the one who let the cops in on it so they will hear about it either way. why not try to get the permit next time?? might help since you can show how two ealry meeting went down without incident...


----------



## PointBlank (Jul 11, 2004)

Yea, a turn out like that in the middle of the wynter. Its was off da hook.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

cant wait for more pics... anyone got my 64 he gold one?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ok guys keep cool for about a half hour, im gonna post my pics as promised right now. try to talk about the pics after they post, this way the gallery is in one shot you know? here we go..


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 17 2005, 10:23 AM
> *i totally agree with this........no advance warning to non lowriders........no press is better than negative press.....
> [snapback]2612463[/snapback]​*



What happened to you on Sunday????? Well Twotons made up for your absence by taking over 800 pics of the car, He is indeed a personable and very thourough person with high regards to what he does.. John and eddy came to the photo shoot in turlock prior to going to sacramento... John has scheduled a model for the lincoln pics in 2 weeks..


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

UCE Cars


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

one love bro, nice meeting you


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Thanks guys.. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Cops with nothing else to do. :angry:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 17 2005, 10:20 AM
> *Dizz-AM,Looks like I missed a good day,it was worth it though watching My Eagles spank the Vi-queens!
> As SOON as I got back from the Bay I went straight to Willies,I must have just Missed the hop,but I had a chance to chop it up with a few cats and meet some new peps.
> Like I have said before,Im still new to Sac,but I love the dedication and heart you guys put into riding!
> ...


yo psta it was nice to finally meet you in person not just some name on the internet.you got some clean a$$ rides and even though im from sac san jo is the best cruizing place ive been to.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Jan 17 2005, 11:19 AM
> *
> 
> yo psta it was nice to finally meet you in person not just some name on the internet.you got some clean a$$ rides and even though im from sac san jo is the best cruizing place ive been to.
> [snapback]2613021[/snapback]​*





yo psta it was nice to finally meet you in person not just some name on the internet.you got some clean a$$ rides and even though im from sac san jo is the best cruizing place ive been to. that was me that wrote this i had to change g-los name.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:uh: 

no front license plate :uh: :uh:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 17 2005, 11:23 AM
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2613033[/snapback]​*


DAMMM SHOWTIME SHARE WITH THE HOMIES


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

One love guys, anytime you need anything holler...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

damn homie, we were swirvin on the way home.. tired as fuck!!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

WAAAASUP ROOOOWWGUE :biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

it was good to finally meet alot of you guysand i have about 25 pics to post so ill start right now


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

VIC FIX YOUR COLLAR :biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

:0 scotty the pimp


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Jan 17 2005, 02:51 PM
> *:0 scotty the pimp
> [snapback]2613359[/snapback]​*


it look like a good turn out.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

the cop ending our fun at miller so we had to move to william land :angry:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: NICE RIDES OUT THERE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jan 17 2005, 03:02 PM
> *:thumbsup:  NICE RIDES OUT THERE
> [snapback]2613411[/snapback]​*


YUP, I DONT SEE NO PRIMER ONES.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

or STOCK PAINT ........lol :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jan 17 2005, 03:04 PM
> *or STOCK PAINT ........lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]2613420[/snapback]​*


LOL....OUTHOUSE


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Jan 17 2005, 01:51 PM
> *:0 scotty the pimp
> [snapback]2613359[/snapback]​*


Dayum, Scotty looked like Peter Piper :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Leo (Moco) after getting a blowout on 99 South towards Sac.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 17 2005, 03:13 PM
> *Dayum, Scotty looked like Peter Piper  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2613453[/snapback]​*


do you mean the pied piper :uh: j/k


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Jan 17 2005, 02:14 PM
> *do you mean the pied piper  :uh: j/k
> [snapback]2613465[/snapback]​*


Whatever, you look closer to them granny goose stories than I am :biggrin: J/K


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Damn Loren why you gotta hate fool... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 17 2005, 01:17 PM
> *Damn Loren why you gotta hate fool... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2613482[/snapback]​*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Pickin up the rest of em while i went in to get a hamburger :uh: 


You can take the knife out my back later :uh: :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

someones proud :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

My 4 Month old little boy at his first lowrider happening


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

NO WONDER U DIDNT ANSWER THE PHONE WHEN I JUST CALLED..... HOWD U KEEP THAT WHITE SWEATSHIRT CLEAN ALL DAY... LOOKED LIKE ALOT OF FUN WISH I LIVED OUT THERE FOR REAL


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Jan 17 2005, 02:43 PM
> *it was good to finally meet alot of you guysand i have about 25 pics to post so ill start right now
> [snapback]2613330[/snapback]​*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Look at homie trying to catch a panty shot :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Sexy holdin it down on the three wheelin :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

NOSIN UP :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 17 2005, 03:06 PM
> *LOL....OUTHOUSE
> [snapback]2613430[/snapback]​*


so did you and your club make it out there the HOLE TWO OFF YOU ..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jan 17 2005, 03:38 PM
> *so did you and your club make it out there the HOLE TWO OFF YOU ..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2613585[/snapback]​*


NO ALL 7 OF US........


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

HEY EAZY YOU COMING DOWN FOR THE SAN JOSE SHOW?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 17 2005, 03:40 PM
> *HEY EAZY YOU COMING DOWN FOR THE SAN JOSE SHOW?
> [snapback]2613596[/snapback]​*



y theres no entry for PRIMER CARS ........ :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jan 17 2005, 03:38 PM
> *so did you and your club make it out there the HOLE TWO OFF YOU ..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2613585[/snapback]​*


I WOULD BE SMALL, THEN TO LET ANY ONE IN. SORRY BUT WHERE ALL FAMILY..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jan 17 2005, 03:41 PM
> *y theres no entry for PRIMER CARS ........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2613604[/snapback]​*


SERIOUS?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Euro clip should be mandatory on every cadillac.. Clean...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Last one before I start resizing my next picture card  Enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jan 17 2005, 03:38 PM
> *so did you and your club make it out there the HOLE TWO OFF YOU ..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2613585[/snapback]​*


The funny thing is it would take only one of them to beat the shit out yo punk ass.

Stop while your ahead before the "NOT WELCOME IN SAN JO" tag gets put on your girly ass.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 17 2005, 03:46 PM
> *The funny thing is it would take only one of them to beat the shit out yo punk ass.
> 
> Stop while your ahead before the "NOT WELCOME IN SAN JO" tag gets put on your girly ass.
> [snapback]2613636[/snapback]​*


DAMN....ITS TRUE IF SOMEONE DONT WANTS YOU IN SAN JOSE, BETTER NOT COME..I GUESS YOU TOOK IT TO FAIR...


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 17 2005, 03:46 PM
> *The funny thing is it would take only one of them to beat the shit out yo punk ass.
> 
> Stop while your ahead before the "NOT WELCOME IN SAN JO" tag gets put on your girly ass.
> [snapback]2613636[/snapback]​*



the two off you ****** are the one that started m just going with it, m not gating all butt hurt cuz shark talking shit to me ..............lol


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jan 17 2005, 03:48 PM
> *the two off you ****** are the one that started m just going with it, m not gating all butt hurt cuz shark talking shit to me ..............lol
> [snapback]2613646[/snapback]​*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jan 17 2005, 03:48 PM
> *the two off you ****** are the one that started m just going with it, m not gating all butt hurt cuz shark talking shit to me ..............lol
> [snapback]2613646[/snapback]​*


Clowning A person is one thing *****,Speaking on a club as a whole can start problems.
There is a difference.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I wish That Blue 90 would have hopped.I have heard alot of fools say that he has wolfed alot of shit,even when I asked him about his car he spoke on it like it was the hottest shit that has hit the Blvd.

I guess we will all find out soon enough.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 17 2005, 03:50 PM
> *Clowning A person is one thing *****,Speaking on a club as a whole can start problems.
> There is a difference.
> [snapback]2613658[/snapback]​*


THATS TRUE, CLOWN ON ME ALL DAY, & MY SHITTY CAR...WHEN YOU START W/ MY CLUB..ITS DIFFERNT, THERE OGS....ITS YOUR LOST EAZY...


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 17 2005, 03:50 PM
> *Clowning A person is one thing *****,Speaking on a club as a whole can start problems.
> There is a difference.
> [snapback]2613658[/snapback]​*



y dont you read all the shit shark was talking and see you getting all butt hurt over some computer bullshit........ hey shark you keep posting the samr shit over and over again .............lol :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I hope this thread doesnt get fucked up over some out of sacramento bullshit..


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

lol


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 17 2005, 03:53 PM
> *THATS TRUE, CLOWN ON ME ALL DAY, &  MY SHITTY CAR...WHEN YOU START W/ MY CLUB..ITS DIFFERNT, THERE OGS....ITS YOUR LOST EAZY...
> [snapback]2613676[/snapback]​*



foo you been talking bot my MOM so your saying thats not fukt ?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

SAN JO HERE COME


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Fuckin Bay area and San Jose fools are fuckin hoodlums! :biggrin: 

Yo Scotty,where are the hopping pics?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 17 2005, 02:57 PM
> *Fuckin Bay area and San Jose fools are fuckin hoodlums! :biggrin:
> 
> Yo Scotty,where are the hopping pics?
> [snapback]2613704[/snapback]​*



:rofl: were cool people :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

IM DROPPING IT.TELL I SEE YOU. I GUESS ITS OVER A INTERNET THING NOW. WHEN YOUR A OUTTER TOWNNER, SOME ONE KICKS YOU OUT OF ARE CITY, THEY MEAN THAT..ITS NOT UP TO ME NOW.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jan 17 2005, 03:58 PM
> *:rofl:  were cool people  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2613708[/snapback]​*


FUCKEN, HOODSTERS!!!!!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 17 2005, 02:59 PM
> *FUCKEN, HOODSTERS!!!!!!
> [snapback]2613716[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Scotty rollin through  :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I know, i wish the two lacs would of did the damn thing. I just want it to be known that Max was single pump, hoppin against a double, and still came out on top.. My battery died by that time. 

Sounds like the single pump 64 be the hottest shit in sac as it stands now my opinion. Hands down. Or at least for single pump, but takin out that double last night kind of makes me feel like raining hes king at this point..


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 17 2005, 02:58 PM
> *
> [snapback]2613707[/snapback]​*


did the cops ruin everything?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

For those of you who like this kinda stuff, here you go :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 17 2005, 07:01 PM
> *Scotty rollin through    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2613728[/snapback]​*


Thanks for getting the fender.. :uh: 

Here comes the hating :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 17 2005, 07:02 PM
> *For those of you who like this kinda stuff, here you go  :uh:
> [snapback]2613740[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jan 17 2005, 03:02 PM
> *did the cops ruin everything?
> [snapback]2613738[/snapback]​*


Naw, even though they ended my nigh, the pulled me ass over for wreckless driving and let me go on a warning  . The told me to leave town or else they would pull me over for any knick nack BS, so I was out at about 6:20 :angry:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 17 2005, 03:02 PM
> *Thanks for getting the fender.. :uh:
> 
> Here comes the hating :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2613744[/snapback]​*


Fool, I'll take it off, if it makes you feel better, just cause youre a homie


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 17 2005, 04:01 PM
> *Scotty rollin through    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2613728[/snapback]​*


THATS CUSTOM...DO THEY COME LIKE THAT NOW?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

More  ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 17 2005, 04:01 PM
> *I know, i wish the two lacs would of did the damn thing. I just want it to be known that Max was single pump, hoppin against a double, and still came out on top.. My battery died by that time.
> 
> Sounds like the single pump 64 be the hottest shit in sac as it stands now my opinion. Hands down. Or at least for single pump, but takin out that double last night kind of makes me feel like raining hes king at this point..
> [snapback]2613732[/snapback]​*


We are still waiting for the 64 in San Jo.
There are a few cars that want to see him(from what I heard)


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 17 2005, 03:04 PM
> *Naw, even though they ended my nigh, the pulled me ass over for wreckless driving and let me go on a warning   . The told me to leave town or else they would pull me over for any knick nack BS, so I was out at about 6:20  :angry:
> [snapback]2613749[/snapback]​*


oh shit that sucks, they caught you hitting switches? or


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

its cool bro leave it up. everyone knows how i been meaning to get that fixed and i hate that shit. LOL.. 

But until then..... :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

what was it hittin I knew I should not have left so soon, took off at like 230 from miller and headed back to the bay. im down to bring mine back thou to hop the green one some time


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jan 17 2005, 03:11 PM
> *oh shit that sucks, they caught you hitting switches? or
> [snapback]2613792[/snapback]​*


Yeah, over at Willie's on Broadway. Cop was hiding and waiting behind parked cars. :angry:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

naw bro its all good we know tht shit will get fixed........ damn damn damn.... im movin to cali...... looks like yall had a bad ass time... yo scotty pm that addy to me fool


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 17 2005, 03:12 PM
> *its cool bro leave it up. everyone knows how i been meaning to get that fixed and i hate that shit. LOL..
> 
> But until then..... :uh:
> [snapback]2613796[/snapback]​*


who cares , that pic will motivate you to get it done quick


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

madmax what were you hitting I didnt really get a chance to check out your ride at the bbq


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

This is it for me. I know cousin Vic got some of me getting busted and some of Leo's blow out on the freeway, so I might help him post more. I gotta get going and work on my other brother's ride and then hit up Ernie see wassup with his ride. I'll see you all on here later


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jan 17 2005, 03:15 PM
> *who cares , that pic will motivate you to get it done quick
> [snapback]2613808[/snapback]​*


See Scotty, some day you'll be thanking me when your ride's all done up.  :biggrin:


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

Is tha lil. rob's bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 17 2005, 02:18 PM
> *This is it for me. I know cousin Vic got some of me getting busted and some of Leo's blow out on the freeway, so I might help him post more. I gotta get going and work on my other brother's ride and then hit up Ernie see wassup with his ride. I'll see you all on here later
> [snapback]2613827[/snapback]​*


Socios b.c. right there. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HERES A PIC OF LEO'S FLAT,WE ALL KNEW THAT HE WAS GOING TO GET A BLOW OUT WHEN SEENING HOW BALD HIS TIRES WHERE :uh:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 17 2005, 02:13 PM
> *what was it hittin I knew I should not have left so soon, took off at like 230 from miller and headed back to the bay.  im down to bring mine back thou to hop the green one some time
> [snapback]2613800[/snapback]​*


what up homie, sounds good maybe we could put something together, I will pm you my # :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 17 2005, 04:04 PM
> *HERES A PIC OF LEO'S FLAT,WE ALL KNEW THAT HE WAS GOING TO GET A BLOW OUT WHEN SEENING HOW BALD HIS TIRES WHERE :uh:
> [snapback]2614037[/snapback]​*


Drive 'em 'till the wheels fall off or at least 'till the dayum tires pop, right?


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

BROWN SOCIETY CC. STARTING UP THE BBQ AT WILLIAN LAND PARK :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

EDGAR JACKIN UP THE IMPALA WHEN LEO GOT HIS FLAT


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Post them all up, Victor!


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey Edgar, you still helping your brother?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 17 2005, 05:01 PM
> *Hey Edgar, you still helping your brother?
> [snapback]2614210[/snapback]​*


He wants me to go out there and finish it up, but it's hella cold. We went to AutoZone to get some stuff for it and now I'd rather stay inside my parent's house cause it's warm in here  I gotta go though cause he's waiting for me. You're more than welcome to come over and help out :biggrin: We don't have a heater either.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 17 2005, 05:55 PM
> *Post them all up, Victor!
> [snapback]2614184[/snapback]​*


I'LL HAVE THEM ALL UP AT 5:30 DURING MY BREAK...SO STAY TUNED FOR MORE :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Cool pics. I'll add a few more. :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

ROBY AND BARRY PLAYING IN THE GRASS ON THE SIDE OF THE FREEWAY,WAITING FOR LEO TO GET BACK WITH HIS TIRES :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HERES A FEW THE BROWN SOCIETY CREW MEETING UP AT CHEVERON...THAT WAY WE CAN ROLL IN TOGETHER


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 17 2005, 06:46 PM
> *HERES A FEW THE BROWN SOCIETY CREW MEETING UP AT CHEVERON...THAT WAY WE CAN ROLL IN TOGETHER
> [snapback]2614370[/snapback]​*



is it me or is the brown one uckle in the rear ?


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

THIS VAN LOOKS PIMPED OUT :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jan 17 2005, 05:51 PM
> *is it me or is the brown one uckle in the rear ?
> [snapback]2614406[/snapback]​*


That's what almost 9 years of being a 4 pumped street dancer with now 12 batteries in the trunk does to your skin. I don't think it's really the frame giving out as much as it is the rear body mounts that are bad. I plan on putting some money into it in the future, but first I want to do up my El Camino (Yeas, that's my '60 in the pic) and my '54 Chevy that's been abandoned in my garage. Future plan for my Bonnie are a fully wrapped frame, redone interior, engine & tranny and a straight body with either factory paint (what's on it right now, Buckskin Brown) or what I've wanted already for a while, candy root beer brown. But in a nut shell, yeah, its got some buckleing going on  :angry: . Fuck it, it's been fun :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 17 2005, 07:02 PM
> *That's what almost 9 years of being a 4 pumped street dancer with now 12 batteries in the trunk does to your skin. I don't think it's really the frame giving out as much as it is the rear body mounts that are bad. I plan on putting some money into it in the future, but first I want to do up my El Camino (Yeas, that's my '60 in the pic) and my '54 Chevy that's been abandoned in my garage. Future plan for my Bonnie are a fully wrapped frame, redone interior, engine & tranny and a straight body with either factory paint (what's on it right now, Buckskin Brown) or what I've wanted already for a while, candy root beer brown. But in a nut shell, yeah, its got some buckleing going on    :angry: . Fuck it, it's been fun  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2614445[/snapback]​*


Seeing what he does on the streets.........you would understand a little buckle here and there.................. :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 17 2005, 07:06 PM
> *Seeing what he does on the streets.........you would understand a little buckle here and there.................. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2614469[/snapback]​*


Hey golden I got a pic of your ride hittin a mean three Ill post up in a bit


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I linked up the Sacramento LoLos thread to this one. Maybe we can get some more NorCal love going on. One thing that stood out to me yesterday is that it didn't look like anyone was running clored spokes. I saw a lot of fat whites though.  :biggrin: Nothing but love for all the homies and riders that came up to support the event. I had nothing to do with the planning of it but Im glad it was done. 

And a shout out to the club I seen cruising the calles when I was a kid. LOLYSTICS BRODERICK CA - Im a member now.  Along with a few other homeboys.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 18 2005, 02:24 AM
> *I linked up the Sacramento LoLos thread to this one.  Maybe we can get some more NorCal love going on.  One thing that stood out to me yesterday is that it didn't look like anyone was running clored spokes.  I saw a lot of fat whites though.    :biggrin:  Nothing but love for all the homies and riders that came up to support the event.  I had nothing to do with the planning of it but Im glad it was done.
> 
> And a shout out to the club I seen cruising the calles when I was a kid.  LOLYSTICS BRODERICK CA -  Im a member now.    Along with a few other homeboys.
> [snapback]2614569[/snapback]​*


Yeah, your right not a lot of colored spokes, and a lot of fat whitewalls. Personally I don't like the fat whitewalls. Congrats on joining LoLystics homie!!! I was going to talk to you yesterday but everytime I was going to walk over I never saw you. :cheesy:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

ROBERT AND LEO WORKIN TOGETHER :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

*Oh yeah...............for y'all fools that want to speed, burn rubber, and get "sideways" in the park.............STOP THAT SHIT........you know who you are...............nothing more attracts the attention of the police than that dumb shit..........and any club presidents out there seeing your members doing that shit need to put them in check.....and for y'all that are not doing it but instigating that shit are just as guilty.......and not only having problems with the police, this is a family affair.........there ARE little ones (children) out there.........you putting them in danger also........STOP THAT SHIT....................... *:angry:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 17 2005, 04:15 PM
> *
> [snapback]2613813[/snapback]​*


My homeboy Betos 37 or 38 I forget. It's lifted too. VETERANOS


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

GETTIN BUSTED AFTER HITTIN SWITCHES BY THE POLICE


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

EDGER ALSO GOT BUSTED...IT WAS A TWO FOR ONE


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HERES THE COP TALKING TO BROWN SOCIETY CC


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

EDGAR LOOKS ALL PISSED OFF IN THIS PICTURE :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HERE WE ARE KICKIN BACK AT THE JACK IN THE BOX WAITING FOR ROBERT AFTER WE GOT BUSTED FOR HITTIN SWITCHES


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

EDGAR SAYS FUCKIN I'M EATING ME A CINNIMON ROLL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HERES A PICTURE OF LEO'S(MOCO) FLAT TIRE


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

AFTER ALL THE BULL SHIT WITH MILLER PARK IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT IN THE END.I HAD ALOT OF FUN,I MET ALOT OF COOL PEOPLE,AND PEOPLE ALREADY KNEW ME BEFORE I KNEW THEM :biggrin: THANKS TO MY COUSIN EDGAR(THE NEW YEARS PIC  ) ITS COOL THOUGH...BUT THAT PICTURE SURE MADE ME FAMOUSE :thumbsup: PHANTASYJOE WAS A COOL GUY,SEEN HIS RIDE AND TALKED FOR A WHILE,I ALSO MET GALAXIE FROM SOCIOS SHE WAS COOL TOO  IF I FORGOT ANYBODY DON'T TRIP GOT MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR YA :biggrin: HOPE WE CAN GET TOGETHER AGAIN AND HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT WITH OUT HAVING ALL THAT STUPID SHIT LIKE BURING RUBBER.LETS TRY TO KEEP IT COOL NEXT TIME,THIS IS LOW-RIDING NOT FAST AND THE FURIOUS.OH BEFORE I GO GOT SAY WUZZ UP TO SHOWTIME FOR HELPING ME OUT ON GETTING MY RIDE READY,EVEN THOUGH I NEVER TOOK IT,BUT THATS ANOTHER STORY :uh: THANKS BRO FOR ALL YOUR HELP AND OF COURSE MY CLUB MEMBERS FOR WATCHING OUT FOR ME(EDGAR)AND HELPING ME OUT 



A LIL PEAK OF WHAT I WAS DOING..STILL GOT MORE TO DO


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 17 2005, 10:40 PM
> *ROBERT AND LEO WORKIN TOGETHER :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2614647[/snapback]​*


jaja, check out robert, kinda looks like michael jordan :biggrin: . good thing the camera didnt catch my face, it wasnt pretty either lol.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 17 2005, 10:50 PM
> *HERES A PICTURE OF LEO'S(MOCO) FLAT TIRE
> [snapback]2614693[/snapback]​*


for the record, we WERE on our way straight to A-1 tire on broadway :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 17 2005, 08:11 PM
> *for the record, we WERE on our way straight to A-1 tire on broadway  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2614811[/snapback]​*


SURE you were........... :biggrin: ........looks like you should have been there a month ago.......... :roflmao: ..........glad you made it though......... :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 17 2005, 07:24 PM
> *SURE you were........... :biggrin: ........looks like you should have been there a month ago.......... :roflmao: ..........glad you made it though......... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2614873[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I had a feeling I was gonna blow when we seen it at the Chevron before we left town. In Leo's (Moco) defense, he was gonna go get 2 new tires at A-1 and Robert (Dumps) went and got all 4


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

Dammit my hands are dirty from workin on my car :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 17 2005, 06:24 PM
> *And a shout out to the club I seen cruising the calles when I was a kid.  LOLYSTICS BRODERICK CA -  Im a member now.    Along with a few other homeboys.
> [snapback]2614569[/snapback]​*


Congrats, bro!  :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 17 2005, 07:36 PM
> *Dammit my hands are dirty from workin on my car :biggrin:
> [snapback]2614937[/snapback]​*


HA HA HA HA!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I can hear his voice now. And for those of you who don't know, I can do a good voice impersonation of Leo, ask my cousin Victor the cucumber man.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 17 2005, 06:41 PM
> *Oh yeah...............for y'all fools that want to speed, burn rubber, and get "sideways" in the park.............STOP THAT SHIT........you know who you are...............nothing more attracts the attention of the police than that dumb shit..........and any club presidents out there seeing your members doing that shit need to put them in check.....and for y'all that are not doing it but instigating that shit are just as guilty.......and not only having problems with the police, this is a family affair.........there ARE little ones (children) out there.........you putting them in danger also........STOP THAT SHIT....................... :angry:
> [snapback]2614650[/snapback]​*


Ain't that the dayum truth! :nono: Making us all fit the stereotype. :angry:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 17 2005, 08:36 PM
> *Congrats, bro!    :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2614938[/snapback]​*



Thanks Homie. I was hoping to catch the Your Bonneville in action but theres always next time. I did see that 66 get off on all 4 on air. Looked bad ass cuase it was quiet. Fucker just jumped of the ground and got air.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 17 2005, 07:40 PM
> *Thanks Homie.  I was hoping to catch the Your Bonneville in action but theres always next time.  I did see that 66 get off on all 4 on air.  Looked bad ass cuase it was quiet.  Fucker just jumped of the ground and got air.
> [snapback]2614962[/snapback]​*


Yeah, that scares the shit outta people. That fucker just jumps off the ground, no noise or nothing for a warning  I never really got to tear shit up on my Bonnie because of all the dayum cops. :angry: There's always a next time, maybe the Almond Festival in Esparto


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 17 2005, 06:41 PM
> *My homeboy Betos 37 or 38 I forget.  It's lifted too.  VETERANOS
> [snapback]2614654[/snapback]​*


That's all 1938 Chevrolet steel there, homie! That thing was so bad ass!!! I LOVED IT!!!      :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: This vato knew all the Yuba City veteranos


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 17 2005, 05:44 PM
> *ROBY AND BARRY PLAYING IN THE GRASS ON THE SIDE OF THE FREEWAY,WAITING FOR LEO TO GET BACK WITH HIS TIRES :biggrin:
> [snapback]2614361[/snapback]​*


Dayum kids! :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

FROM THE LOOKS OF THE PIC.IT LOOKS LIKE THEY'RE TRYING TO MAKE SOME TYPE OF A CROP SIGN LOOKING LIKE A DICK WITH BALLS...DAMN THOSE KIDS DON'T THEY ANYTHING BETTER TO DO :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Found a few more pics :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Cousin Victor (VICS'79) devouring a helpless piece of carne asada :tears: R.I.P. Carne asada


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Robert taking out his fustration from just being pulled over by Sac PD. He hit this 3 after hoping it a little bit at the Jack in the Box on Del Paso Road by Cal Expo.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 17 2005, 05:01 PM
> *Hey Edgar, you still helping your brother?
> [snapback]2614210[/snapback]​*


Just got done, Ernie. Hella cold outside but oh well. Here's the proof :biggrin: ...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Last one, this was taken today of Leo's (moco) '66 Impala. I just had to post it because I like the angle :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey look, everybody, new tires! :cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

And just because I can, here's a pic of my 1960 Chevrolet El Camino from a few minutes ago.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 17 2005, 09:15 PM
> *Cousin Victor (VICS'79) devouring a helpless piece of carne asada  :tears: R.I.P. Carne asada
> [snapback]2615096[/snapback]​*


ROBY HAS A RETARD LOOK ON HIS FACE LIKE DOOFY FROM SCARY MOVIE,AND LEO LOOKS LIKE HE'S HIGH OR SOMETHING,AND BARRY...MMMMMM THIS BUN SURE IS GOOD,AND ME WELL GOTTA LOVE THAT CARNE ASADA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

GOLDEN ONE HITTIN A 3 :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

VICS'79 AKA Cousin Victor :  : (3 months ago before he shaved his head)


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 17 2005, 10:29 PM
> *VICS'79 AKA Cousin Victor :  : (3 months ago before he shaved his head)
> 
> 
> ...


Hey smart guy I shaved my head like 8 months ago...get it right :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

EDGAR WITH HIS FAMILY BEFORE HE GOT SEPERATED FROM THEM :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

dope pics. i dont kow if jess put the ones that me and him took yet but be lookin for it


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Looks like it was a great turn out. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Damn cops, good thing I knew him from when I was in the marines! :thumbsup: As far as going to another park for next time, I say we hit up a park that you have to pay to get in to. That way the city gets their money and we get our kick back. I also say let's get a permit. All we have to say is that we are having a family reunion. :biggrin: It wont be a lie. We are all family right? It would work. I say next time it should be at elk grove park or discovery. Maybe even that park out in rancho. What is the name of that park? Goethe I think. Anyway, a permit will be in the works for the next one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 18 2005, 12:15 AM
> *Cousin Victor (VICS'79) devouring a helpless piece of carne asada  :tears: R.I.P. Carne asada
> [snapback]2615096[/snapback]​*


damn, that first picture is one of the worst pictures i have ever seen. barry looks like a lepracon looking at that cheezcake bread, victor just looks like a beast, robby looks like an old man, and i just look plain retarded :roflmao: .


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 18 2005, 01:39 AM
> *damn, that first picture is one of the worst pictures i have ever seen.  barry looks like a lepracon looking at that cheezcake bread, victor just looks like a beast, robby looks like an old man, and i just look plain retarded  :roflmao: .
> [snapback]2615950[/snapback]​*


yahhh budddyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 18 2005, 01:17 AM
> *Damn cops, good thing I knew him from when I was in the marines! :thumbsup: As far as going to another park for next time, I say we hit up a park that you have to pay to get in to. That way the city gets their money and we get our kick back. I also say let's get a permit. All we have to say is that we are having a family reunion. :biggrin: It wont be a lie. We are all family right? It would work. I say next time it should be at elk grove park or discovery. Maybe even that park out in rancho. What is the name of that park? Goethe I think. Anyway, a permit will be in the works for the next one. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2615904[/snapback]​*


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 17 2005, 05:41 PM
> *Oh yeah...............for y'all fools that want to speed, burn rubber, and get "sideways" in the park.............STOP THAT SHIT........you know who you are...............nothing more attracts the attention of the police than that dumb shit..........and any club presidents out there seeing your members doing that shit need to put them in check.....and for y'all that are not doing it but instigating that shit are just as guilty.......and not only having problems with the police, this is a family affair.........there ARE little ones (children) out there.........you putting them in danger also........STOP THAT SHIT....................... :angry:
> [snapback]2614650[/snapback]​*


i agree with you a 100% on that if you cant keep your members under control maybe they need to stay home next time.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 17 2005, 09:49 PM
> *EDGAR WITH HIS FAMILY BEFORE HE GOT SEPERATED FROM THEM :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2615668[/snapback]​*


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 17 2005, 07:56 PM
> *GOLDEN ONE HITTIN A 3 :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2615266[/snapback]​*


THE GOLDEN ONE HAS A MAD THREE WHEEL.EVEN THE BONNIE I WOULDN"T MESS WITH UNLESS I HAVE THREE BATTERIES


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

[SIZE=14] I THINK MAD MAX IS THE KING OF SINGLE PUMP FOR NOW UNTIL I GET 4 BATTERIES,


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 17 2005, 05:41 PM
> *Oh yeah...............for y'all fools that want to speed, burn rubber, and get "sideways" in the park.............STOP THAT SHIT........you know who you are...............nothing more attracts the attention of the police than that dumb shit..........and any club presidents out there seeing your members doing that shit need to put them in check.....and for y'all that are not doing it but instigating that shit are just as guilty.......and not only having problems with the police, this is a family affair.........there ARE little ones (children) out there.........you putting them in danger also........STOP THAT SHIT....................... :angry:
> [snapback]2614650[/snapback]​*


I agree with this. This is not oakland! It's is Sacramento where people bring out their rides to show. If you want to be a hot dog, sacramento raceway is open to you wednesday nights and even saturdays for you. I have always talked about bad apples and those were them. That chevelle was not even HOT. I can spank that car in a quarter mile with my monte. And as for the mustang, all I can say is ford. If you want to show your car is hot, rev it up a few times and pop the hood after being parked. I am just wondering what will happen when they hit a 5000 dollar paint job with their car or a peice of blown tire and try to run. It will only give you a hit and run on your record because there are many cameras out there and I know they caught not only the cars and plates but also the people driving. If you want to do that shit, take it somewhere else and keep the lowrider movement alive. And as far as my saying somethig about fords, I only meant it about that one, not all the others. :cheesy:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 17 2005, 07:02 PM
> *That's what almost 9 years of being a 4 pumped street dancer with now 12 batteries in the trunk does to your skin. I don't think it's really the frame giving out as much as it is the rear body mounts that are bad. I plan on putting some money into it in the future, but first I want to do up my El Camino (Yeas, that's my '60 in the pic) and my '54 Chevy that's been abandoned in my garage. Future plan for my Bonnie are a fully wrapped frame, redone interior, engine & tranny and a straight body with either factory paint (what's on it right now, Buckskin Brown) or what I've wanted already for a while, candy root beer brown. But in a nut shell, yeah, its got some buckleing going on    :angry: . Fuck it, it's been fun  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2614445[/snapback]​*


dam that sucks my boy just lifted his 50 chev de lux and he wanted 8 batt well that shit didint handle the weight and it buckle right behind the door that sucks and its a bomb


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 17 2005, 07:41 PM
> *My homeboy Betos 37 or 38 I forget.  It's lifted too.  VETERANOS
> [snapback]2614654[/snapback]​*


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 18 2005, 01:17 AM
> *Damn cops, good thing I knew him from when I was in the marines! :thumbsup: As far as going to another park for next time, I say we hit up a park that you have to pay to get in to. That way the city gets their money and we get our kick back. I also say let's get a permit. All we have to say is that we are having a family reunion. :biggrin: It wont be a lie. We are all family right? It would work. I say next time it should be at elk grove park or discovery. Maybe even that park out in rancho. What is the name of that park? Goethe I think. Anyway, a permit will be in the works for the next one. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2615904[/snapback]​*


 THe park in Rancho Cordova is bigger the miller park so it will better to go there


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 17 2005, 06:58 PM
> *AFTER ALL THE BULL SHIT WITH MILLER PARK IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT IN THE END.I HAD ALOT OF FUN,I MET ALOT OF COOL PEOPLE,AND PEOPLE ALREADY KNEW ME BEFORE I KNEW THEM :biggrin: THANKS TO MY COUSIN  EDGAR(THE NEW YEARS PIC  ) ITS COOL THOUGH...BUT THAT PICTURE SURE MADE ME FAMOUSE :thumbsup: PHANTASYJOE WAS A COOL GUY,SEEN HIS RIDE AND TALKED FOR A WHILE,I ALSO MET GALAXIE FROM SOCIOS SHE WAS COOL TOO  IF I FORGOT ANYBODY DON'T TRIP GOT MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR YA :biggrin: HOPE WE CAN GET TOGETHER AGAIN AND HAVE A GOOD TURN OUT WITH OUT HAVING ALL THAT STUPID SHIT  LIKE BURING RUBBER.LETS TRY TO KEEP IT COOL NEXT TIME,THIS IS LOW-RIDING NOT FAST AND THE FURIOUS.OH BEFORE I GO GOT SAY WUZZ UP TO SHOWTIME FOR HELPING ME OUT ON GETTING MY RIDE READY,EVEN THOUGH I NEVER TOOK IT,BUT THATS ANOTHER STORY :uh: THANKS BRO FOR ALL YOUR HELP AND OF COURSE MY CLUB MEMBERS FOR WATCHING OUT FOR ME(EDGAR)AND HELPING ME OUT
> A LIL PEAK OF WHAT I WAS DOING..STILL GOT MORE TO DO
> [snapback]2614748[/snapback]​*


Yeah it was a great day. Yeah it was nice meeting you Vic, hopefully your car will be done for our show.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 17 2005, 10:49 PM
> *EDGAR WITH HIS FAMILY BEFORE HE GOT SEPERATED FROM THEM :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2615668[/snapback]​*


I'll make sure I show my parents what you posted about them and the rest of the family on here. Youre gonna get one of these~~~~> :twak:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 18 2005, 01:04 AM
> *
> 
> THE GOLDEN ONE HAS A MAD THREE WHEEL.EVEN THE BONNIE I WOULDN"T MESS WITH UNLESS I HAVE THREE BATTERIES
> [snapback]2615995[/snapback]​*



:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hey, Manuel, even though we did not really chit chat yesterday, I was glad to see you out there lowriding. I thought you were younger, but that's hella cool you still out there lowriding. I'll be like that as well, 'till the day I die. Say wassup to your lowriding Chihuahua


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jan 18 2005, 09:05 AM
> *dam that sucks my boy just lifted his 50 chev de lux and he wanted 8 batt well that shit didint handle the weight and it buckle right behind the door that sucks and its a bomb
> [snapback]2616563[/snapback]​*


Yeah, that sucks. Mine is somewhat reinforced, but nothing close to being fully wrapped (Like I said earlier, that's the plan in the future). One of our members has a '50 Deluxe as well that is lifted, but the most batteries he's had in there is 6. Right now I think he's running 4 batteries with 2 pumps, never had a problem with anything and his isn't reinforced either. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 18 2005, 12:50 PM
> *Yeah it was a great day.  Yeah it was nice meeting you Vic, hopefully your car will be done for our show.
> [snapback]2617059[/snapback]​*


MY RIDE WILL BE DONE UP IF NOT MOST OF IT,I JUST WANT TO GET THE JUICE IN RIGHT NOW,SO I'LL BE STARTING ON THAT SOON...WAITING FOR THE INCOME TAX MONEY :biggrin: EITHER THAT OR GET AUDITED :0 BUT DON'T WORRY GALAXIE I'LL BE THERE ALONG WITH THE BROWN SOCIETY CREW..TU SABES WE'RE REPRESENTING EVERYWHERE :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 18 2005, 01:05 PM
> *I'll make sure I show my parents what you posted about them and the rest of the family on here. Youre gonna get one of these~~~~> :twak:
> [snapback]2617094[/snapback]​*


HEY GUEY THAT WAS YOU BEFORE MY TIO AND TIA ADOPTED YOU FROM WHERE MY TIO FELIPE WORKS AT 'PIGS R US' I WONDER HOW MANY OF YOUR BROTHER AND SISTER BECAME CARNITAS OR PORK CHOPS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 18 2005, 03:57 PM
> *HEY GUEY THAT WAS YOU BEFORE MY TIO AND TIA ADOPTED YOU FROM WHERE MY TIO FELIPE WORKS AT 'PIGS R US' I WONDER HOW MANY OF YOUR BROTHER AND SISTER BECAME CARNITAS OR PORK CHOPS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2618042[/snapback]​*


Callate pinche puerco gigante. Se me hace que fuistes el primer puerquito que adoptaron de alli porque en 1977 no estaban abiertos y en 1985 se me hace que si, ja ja!! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

What I want to know is how many people recognized VICS'79 solely because of his cucumber glamour shots? I know billjack did (wassup, bro, nice meeting you) Also sirelusion916 and phantasyjoe, I wanna know who else, ha ha!!  Have you guys seen his new avitar? That was my suggestion and look right below his avitar


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 18 2005, 05:36 PM
> *What I want to know is how many people recognized VICS'79 solely because of his cucumber glamour shots? I know billjack did (wassup, bro, nice meeting you) Also sirelusion916 and phantasyjoe, I wanna know who else, ha ha!!  Have you guys seen his new avitar? That was my suggestion and look right below his avitar
> [snapback]2618193[/snapback]​*


I KNOW GALAXIE KNEW WHO I WAS :biggrin: PLUS I'M NOT TRIPPIN ITS ALL GOOD N FUN QUE NO PLUS IT MADE ME FAMOUS :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 18 2005, 05:33 PM
> *Callate pinche puerco gigante. Se me hace que fuistes el primer puerquito que adoptaron de alli porque en 1977 no estaban abiertos y en 1985 se me hace que si, ja ja!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2618167[/snapback]​*


WELL WHETHER THEY ADOPTED YOU FROM THERE OR NOT THAT STILL YOU WITH YOUR TOCAYOS


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 18 2005, 04:43 PM
> *WELL WHETHER THEY ADOPTED YOU FROM THERE OR NOT THAT STILL YOU WITH YOUR TOCAYOS
> [snapback]2618239[/snapback]​*


...said the pot to the kettle :uh:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Lets keep the pics coming.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 18 2005, 07:28 PM
> *Lets keep the pics coming.
> [snapback]2618795[/snapback]​*


I'm out, homie.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Robert, I know you have some. Hey, I got a question for you. I guess I should PM you, but oh well. You down to BBQ on Sunday and finish off the meat?? Seems like everybody's down.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 18 2005, 06:37 PM
> *Robert, I know you have some. Hey, I got a question for you. I guess I should PM you, but oh well. You down to BBQ on Sunday and finish off the meat?? Seems like everybody's down.
> [snapback]2618828[/snapback]​*


I have previous engagements. But if you guys want, you can come over here and bbq. It is mija's birthday that day and all of you are invited. It was kind of a last minute thing. We can have all the rides out front and have the neighbors trippin'! It will also scare the one to the east of us. She thinks lowriders are gangs. :rofl: :rofl: We can just have the garage open and the radio playing music and the bbq going out in front in the yard or whatever. What you think?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 18 2005, 08:15 PM
> *I have previous engagements. But if you guys want, you can come over here and bbq. It is mija's birthday that day and all of you are invited. It was kind of a last minute thing. We can have all the rides out front and have the neighbors trippin'! It will also scare the one to the east of us. She thinks lowriders are gangs.  :rofl:  :rofl: We can just have the garage open and the radio playing music and the bbq going out in front in the yard or whatever. What you think?
> [snapback]2618975[/snapback]​*


Sounds good, I'm always down to scare some of the people who think lowriders are gangsters. I'll pitch it to the rest of the "gang" :roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I'M DOWN,I'LL EVEN BUY SOME MEAT TOO!I'LL BE SURE TO IRON MY PENALTON AND STICH UP MY KHAKIS...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 18 2005, 08:35 PM
> *I'M DOWN,I'LL EVEN BUY SOME MEAT TOO!I'LL BE SURE TO IRON MY PENALTON AND STICH UP MY KHAKIS...
> [snapback]2619040[/snapback]​*


Easy there with the "Bound by Honor" recreations. :uh:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 18 2005, 08:29 PM
> *I'm out, homie.
> [snapback]2618809[/snapback]​*



I didn't get as many as I wanted to either. Wheres El Toro at? :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 18 2005, 09:37 PM
> *Easy there with the "Bound by Honor" recreations.  :uh:
> [snapback]2619052[/snapback]​*


HEY JUST TRYING TO HAVE A LIL FUN...NI MODO QUE DIGA I'L GET MY SPEEDO READY :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 18 2005, 08:39 PM
> *HEY JUST TRYING TO HAVE A LIL FUN...NI MODO QUE DIGA I'L GET MY SPEEDO READY :roflmao:
> [snapback]2619073[/snapback]​*


Ha Ha Ha, I'd pay money to see that!...and maybe take a pic for LIL :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 18 2005, 08:37 PM
> *I didn't get as many as I wanted to either.  Wheres El Toro at? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2619054[/snapback]​*



it was nice meeting you homie..

toro should have the pics we took posted up soon. hes been kinda bizzy but dont worrie homies they will be up


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jan 18 2005, 09:43 PM
> *it was nice meeting you homie..
> 
> toro should have the pics we posted up soon. hes been kinda bizzy but dont worrie homies  they will be up
> [snapback]2619093[/snapback]​*



Good to know you too homes. I need to get me a trailer so I can head down there for some shows.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 18 2005, 08:54 PM
> *Good to know you too homes.  I need to get me a trailer so I can head down there for some shows.
> [snapback]2619144[/snapback]​*



hell yea come on down. we are tryin bring it back in san jo. things just aint the way they use to be


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

I was not in the mood to take pics but here are mine. :cheesy:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 18 2005, 11:11 AM
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Hey, Manuel, even though we did not really chit chat yesterday, I was glad to see you out there lowriding. I thought you were younger, but that's hella cool you still out there lowriding. I'll be like that as well, 'till the day I die. Say wassup to your lowriding Chihuahua
> [snapback]2617114[/snapback]​*


YEAH I WANTED TO MEET YOU I SEEN ROBERT I HAVEN;T SEEN HIM IN AWHILE WHAT MADE YOU THINK I WAS A YOUNG GANG BANGER. I'LL LOWRIDE TILL I GET UP TO 5 BATTERIES THEN I;LL CALL IT IT DAY.THATS COOL YOU GUYS DROVE ALL THE WAY DOWN HERE.I LOVE THAT BONNIE WHEN THE SWITCHES ARE HITTING ITS OFF THE HOOK.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 18 2005, 09:03 PM
> *YEAH I WANTED TO MEET YOU I SEEN ROBERT I HAVEN;T SEEN HIM IN AWHILE WHAT MADE YOU THINK I WAS A YOUNG GANG BANGER. I'LL LOWRIDE TILL I GET UP TO 5 BATTERIES THEN I;LL CALL IT IT DAY.THATS COOL YOU GUYS DROVE ALL THE WAY DOWN HERE.I LOVE THAT BONNIE WHEN THE SWITCHES ARE HITTING ITS OFF THE HOOK.
> [snapback]2619191[/snapback]​*


I don't know why, but I thought you were late 30's to early 40's. Like I've always said about my Bonnie, "She's not the best looking thing out there, but she sure can dance." :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

that is all i have


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 18 2005, 10:05 PM
> *
> [snapback]2619201[/snapback]​*



Nice pics. Who owns the baby blue 50 with the shaved doors now? I sold it to the homeboy in Devotions a while back but it wasn't him driving. Anyone know?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 18 2005, 12:16 PM
> *I agree with this. This is not oakland! It's is Sacramento where people bring out their rides to show. If you want to be a hot dog, sacramento raceway is open to you wednesday nights and even saturdays for you. I have always talked about bad apples and those were them. That chevelle was not even HOT. I can spank that car in a quarter mile with my monte. And as for the mustang, all I can say is ford. If you want to show your car is hot, rev it up a few times and pop the hood after being parked. I am just wondering what will happen when they hit a 5000 dollar paint job with their car or a peice of blown tire and try to run. It will only give you a hit and run on your record because there are many cameras out there and I know they caught not only the cars and plates but also the people driving. If you want to do that shit, take it somewhere else and keep the lowrider movement alive. And as far as my saying somethig about fords, I only meant it about that one, not all the others. :cheesy:
> [snapback]2616450[/snapback]​*


ey edgar, i just had a thought. if its the body mounts, some energy suspension or similar mounts might do you some good back there (stiffer mounts). think about it when you get to replacing them :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 18 2005, 04:16 PM
> *Yeah, that sucks. Mine is somewhat reinforced, but nothing close to being fully wrapped (Like I said earlier, that's the plan in the future). One of our members has a '50 Deluxe as well that is lifted, but the most batteries he's had in there is 6. Right now I think he's running 4 batteries with 2 pumps, never had a problem with anything and his isn't reinforced either.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2617129[/snapback]​*


not to mention he even got it bunny hopping one night with the front and back switch...ac box was going all crazy bouncing up and down..pinche robby :roflmao: .


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

im also down for the bbq at roberts house. maybe we can go for a cruise in the afternoon??? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 19 2005, 05:14 AM
> *  that is all i have
> [snapback]2619268[/snapback]​*


Nice crack in the Frame...... :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 18 2005, 07:15 PM
> *I have previous engagements. But if you guys want, you can come over here and bbq. It is mija's birthday that day and all of you are invited. It was kind of a last minute thing. We can have all the rides out front and have the neighbors trippin'! It will also scare the one to the east of us. She thinks lowriders are gangs.  :rofl:  :rofl: We can just have the garage open and the radio playing music and the bbq going out in front in the yard or whatever. What you think?
> [snapback]2618975[/snapback]​*


I HOPE I'M INVITED I'M TIRED OF MC DONALDS


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

orale, party at roberto's house this sunday everybody!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 18 2005, 10:53 PM
> *not to mention he even got it bunny hopping one night with the front and back switch...ac box was going all crazy bouncing up and down..pinche robby  :roflmao: .
> [snapback]2619715[/snapback]​*


Yeah, that was the night he was set out to show me what a 2-pump system can do :biggrin: Pinche guero loco


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 18 2005, 11:25 PM
> *
> 
> I HOPE I'M INVITED I'M TIRED OF MC DONALDS
> [snapback]2619782[/snapback]​*



I'm sure Robert won't mind if you show up in your '76 with the lowriding Chihuahua :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 18 2005, 04:36 PM
> *What I want to know is how many people recognized VICS'79 solely because of his cucumber glamour shots? I know billjack did (wassup, bro, nice meeting you) Also sirelusion916 and phantasyjoe, I wanna know who else, ha ha!!  Have you guys seen his new avitar? That was my suggestion and look right below his avitar
> [snapback]2618193[/snapback]​*



me..me...me... :wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 18 2005, 04:42 PM
> *I KNOW GALAXIE KNEW WHO I WAS :biggrin: PLUS I'M NOT TRIPPIN ITS ALL GOOD N FUN QUE NO PLUS IT MADE ME FAMOUS :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2618230[/snapback]​*


YUP...that is correct... :biggrin: ....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 19 2005, 06:51 AM
> *I'm sure Robert won't mind if you show up in your '76 with the lowriding Chihuahua  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2620357[/snapback]​*


I KNOW ROBERT WON;T TRIP BUT RIGHT NOW I'M TEACHING MY CHIHUAHUA HOW TO HIT THE SWITCHES


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

What happend Robert???



Not you Dumps. Robert with the blue cutless from Aztecas CC in Modesto.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

What's up Edgar, I see you down there reading..........


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jan 19 2005, 01:41 PM
> *What happend Robert???
> Not you Dumps.  Robert with the blue cutless from Aztecas CC in Modesto.
> [snapback]2621340[/snapback]​*


I think he messed up a fitting, they hit us up for an elbow. :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 19 2005, 01:43 PM
> *What's up Edgar, I see you down there reading..........
> [snapback]2621351[/snapback]​*


Actually I was walking around the office.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Orale.......hall monitor.... :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 19 2005, 03:10 PM
> *Orale.......hall monitor.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2621682[/snapback]​*


Ha Ha, naw it's called BSing and killing time :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I want to send a speacial *Thank You * to all the *BROWN SOCIETY *members. I just got though talking to one of my members about the picnic. He said that you guys were cool, and offered them some food . That was real cool of you guys to do that. If any of you guys need anything just give me a shout. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Guam707 a.k.a Bigg John Phantasy C.C. Vice Prez


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 17 2005, 01:25 PM
> *
> [snapback]2613044[/snapback]​*


LOOK AT ALL THESE COCHINAS FROM MY HOME TOWN,,,,HAMILTON CITY....LOOKS LIKE A GOOD BLACKMALE PICTURE...HA HA....
HEY LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD FUN OUT THERE... NEXT TIME HOPEFULLY OUR CREW WILL HEAD DOWN THERE TO SAC.....


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Jan 19 2005, 06:26 PM
> *LOOK AT ALL THESE COCHINAS FROM MY HOME TOWN,,,,HAMILTON CITY....LOOKS LIKE A GOOD BLACKMALE PICTURE...HA HA....
> HEY LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD FUN OUT THERE... NEXT TIME HOPEFULLY OUR CREW WILL HEAD DOWN THERE TO SAC.....
> [snapback]2622333[/snapback]​*


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Jan 19 2005, 05:26 PM
> *LOOK AT ALL THESE COCHINAS FROM MY HOME TOWN,,,,HAMILTON CITY....LOOKS LIKE A GOOD BLACKMALE PICTURE...HA HA....
> HEY LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD FUN OUT THERE... NEXT TIME HOPEFULLY OUR CREW WILL HEAD DOWN THERE TO SAC.....
> [snapback]2622333[/snapback]​*


Thought you and Lugardo were going to be out there bro. I unfortunatley was unable to make it (dammit) but it looks like I missed out. :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> I want to send a speacial *Thank You * to all the *BROWN SOCIETY *members.  I just got though talking to one of my members about the picnic.  He said that you guys were cool, and offered them some food .  That was real cool of you guys to do that.  If any of you guys need anything just give me a shout.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Guam707 a.k.a Bigg John  Phantasy C.C. Vice Prez
> [snapback]2621830[/snapback]​[/quot
> ...


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Jan 19 2005, 06:27 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2622337[/snapback]​*


SOME OF THESE LADIES LOOKED CUTE :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 18 2005, 09:15 PM
> *I have previous engagements. But if you guys want, you can come over here and bbq. It is mija's birthday that day and all of you are invited. It was kind of a last minute thing. We can have all the rides out front and have the neighbors trippin'! It will also scare the one to the east of us. She thinks lowriders are gangs.  :rofl:  :rofl: We can just have the garage open and the radio playing music and the bbq going out in front in the yard or whatever. What you think?
> [snapback]2618975[/snapback]​*


HEY DUMPS WHATS YOUR DAUGHTER INTO,THAT WAY I CAN HAVE AN IDEA FOR A GIFT


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Jan 19 2005, 04:26 PM
> *LOOK AT ALL THESE COCHINAS FROM MY HOME TOWN,,,,HAMILTON CITY....LOOKS LIKE A GOOD BLACKMALE PICTURE...HA HA....
> HEY LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD FUN OUT THERE... NEXT TIME HOPEFULLY OUR CREW WILL HEAD DOWN THERE TO SAC.....
> [snapback]2622333[/snapback]​*



Hey, where are you from? Yeah, you missed out. It was a cool time. It wasn't very big but it was better than what it has been. :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Jan 19 2005, 06:26 PM
> *LOOK AT ALL THESE COCHINAS FROM MY HOME TOWN,,,,HAMILTON CITY....LOOKS LIKE A GOOD BLACKMALE PICTURE...HA HA....
> HEY LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD FUN OUT THERE... NEXT TIME HOPEFULLY OUR CREW WILL HEAD DOWN THERE TO SAC.....
> [snapback]2622333[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




uffin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 19 2005, 05:36 PM
> *HEY DUMPS WHATS YOUR DAUGHTER INTO,THAT WAY I CAN HAVE AN IDEA FOR A GIFT
> [snapback]2622633[/snapback]​*


She likes cash. That way she can get her own gift.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 19 2005, 08:45 PM
> *She likes cash. That way she can get her own gift.
> [snapback]2622914[/snapback]​*


HMMMM,I NEVER HEARD OF A LIL GIRL WANTING CASH FOR HER BIRTHDAY
 USUALLY ITS A BARBIE DOLL OR SOMETHING,BUT COOL :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 17 2005, 02:46 PM
> *VIC FIX YOUR COLLAR :biggrin:
> [snapback]2613343[/snapback]​*


SORRY BRO,THE PHOTOGRAPHER DIDN'T GIVE ME A CHANCE :biggrin: NEXT TIME THOUGH


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 17 2005, 01:23 PM
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2613033[/snapback]​*


big pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Yeah anybody, where can I get them $5 soleniods??? Krazy hydraulics is out of them.................. :dunno:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

SCOTT, what is the turn around time from the $1200 chrome hookup you got???


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 20 2005, 02:43 AM
> *Yeah anybody, where can I get them $5 soleniods??? Krazy hydraulics is out of them.................. :dunno:
> [snapback]2623563[/snapback]​*


go to kragen auto parts. they have a 2 year warranty on them. i have already gotten like 2 or 3 replaced from them :biggrin: .


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 19 2005, 07:42 PM
> *I want to send a speacial Thank You  to all the BROWN SOCIETY members.  I just got though talking to one of my members about the picnic.  He said that you guys were cool, and offered them some food .  That was real cool of you guys to do that.  If any of you guys need anything just give me a shout.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Guam707 a.k.a Bigg John  Phantasy C.C. Vice Prez
> [snapback]2621830[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: . i was saying we should invite everybody over to grab a taco to eat. he just so happened to be the first to arrive. we didnt have much but i was willing to share what we had with fellow lowriders.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 20 2005, 12:09 AM
> *:thumbsup: .  i was saying we should invite everybody over to grab a taco to eat.  he just so happened to be the first to arrive.  we didnt have much but i was willing to share what we had with fellow lowriders.
> [snapback]2623655[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

im suprised no pics of that chick who was trying to be a model??


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

these are all some nice pics. I wish I could've made it out there.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 20 2005, 02:45 AM
> *SCOTT, what is the turn around time from the $1200 chrome hookup you got???
> [snapback]2623573[/snapback]​*


i think its 3-4 weeks


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

whens the next party? any of you coming down for the tennyson hs show


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

damm i just got back from harlows on j'st the midnight players were playing there even though theres only 4to 5 original members the new lead singer is off the hinges.midnight players were part of stylistics back in the day when we were all in high school .if you haven't heard them you got to check them out the cover charge was only 5 bucks well worth it.thanks for going mike senna it was fun.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 19 2005, 03:42 PM
> *I want to send a speacial Thank You  to all the BROWN SOCIETY members.  I just got though talking to one of my members about the picnic.  He said that you guys were cool, and offered them some food .  That was real cool of you guys to do that.  If any of you guys need anything just give me a shout.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Guam707 a.k.a Bigg John  Phantasy C.C. Vice Prez
> [snapback]2621830[/snapback]​*


  Sharing is caring, que no, bro? We're always willing to help out fellow lowriders however we can.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 19 2005, 11:20 PM
> *whens the next party? any of you coming down for the tennyson hs show
> [snapback]2623895[/snapback]​*


I know we will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

WAAAASSSSUUUUPPP EVERYONE FEARNONE ALSO THINKING OF GOING TO TENNYSON SHOW


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 19 2005, 11:14 PM
> *i think its 3-4 weeks
> [snapback]2623877[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Jan 19 2005, 04:26 PM
> *LOOK AT ALL THESE COCHINAS FROM MY HOME TOWN,,,,HAMILTON CITY....LOOKS LIKE A GOOD BLACKMALE PICTURE...HA HA....
> HEY LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD FUN OUT THERE... NEXT TIME HOPEFULLY OUR CREW WILL HEAD DOWN THERE TO SAC.....
> [snapback]2622333[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jan 20 2005, 07:31 AM
> *WAAAASSSSUUUUPPP EVERYONE FEARNONE ALSO THINKING OF GOING TO TENNYSON SHOW
> [snapback]2624455[/snapback]​*


fear none i talk to james he told me about your website i cant find it how do i find it i like to check it out.


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 20 2005, 09:54 AM
> *fear none i talk to james he told me about your website i cant find it how do i find it i like to check it out.
> [snapback]2624711[/snapback]​*



TRY WWW.FEARNONE.ORG

I STILL NEED TO UPDATE PICS FROM SUNDAY


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 19 2005, 02:42 PM
> *I want to send a speacial Thank You  to all the BROWN SOCIETY members.  I just got though talking to one of my members about the picnic.  He said that you guys were cool, and offered them some food .  That was real cool of you guys to do that.  If any of you guys need anything just give me a shout.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Guam707 a.k.a Bigg John  Phantasy C.C. Vice Prez
> [snapback]2621830[/snapback]​*


thats cool of brown society i think that the way all clubs should be down for each other.if you guys or any clubs see us eating at the park stop join us


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

WHATS UP MAX HEARD YOU HOPPED AT WILLIES


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jan 20 2005, 09:04 AM
> *TRY  WWW.FEARNONE.ORG
> 
> I STILL NEED TO UPDATE PICS FROM SUNDAY
> [snapback]2624746[/snapback]​*


thanks bro it worked cool website


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 19 2005, 11:36 PM
> *im suprised no pics of that chick who was trying to be a model??
> [snapback]2623755[/snapback]​*


she was ugly so i only took one pic


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Jan 20 2005, 12:27 PM
> *she was ugly so i only took one pic
> [snapback]2624958[/snapback]​*


but you still took a pic.....hehehehe....just messing man......she wasn't a model more of a "went for the trip".....you knowwwwwwww..... and I have no control of what other people wear...as long as my chonies are on...that's all I care about..hehehe


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Jan 20 2005, 10:27 AM
> *she was ugly so i only took one pic
> [snapback]2624958[/snapback]​*


that why when you go to the store and they ask paper or plastic you say both?


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 20 2005, 12:38 PM
> *but you still took a pic.....hehehehe....just messing man......she wasn't a model more of a "went for the trip".....you knowwwwwwww..... and I have no control of what other people wear...as long as my chonies are on...that's all I care about..hehehe
> [snapback]2625178[/snapback]​*


its all good toro she just looked at me like she was gonna kick my ass so i wasnt gonna take anymore pics


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 20 2005, 12:38 PM
> *but you still took a pic.....hehehehe....just messing man......she wasn't a model more of a "went for the trip".....you knowwwwwwww..... and I have no control of what other people wear...as long as my chonies are on...that's all I care about..hehehe
> [snapback]2625178[/snapback]​*



yea she wont be makin another "trip" with us again! unless u wanna bring her jess haha cuz i dont


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Jan 20 2005, 01:08 PM
> *its all good toro she just looked at me like she was gonna kick my ass so i wasnt gonna take anymore pics
> [snapback]2625333[/snapback]​*


She probably thought "You little perv!!" :roflmao: I didn't see her though.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jan 20 2005, 07:31 AM
> *WAAAASSSSUUUUPPP EVERYONE FEARNONE ALSO THINKING OF GOING TO TENNYSON SHOW
> [snapback]2624455[/snapback]​*


WHERES TENNYSON AT NEVER HEARD OF IT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Jan 20 2005, 02:08 PM
> *its all good toro she just looked at me like she was gonna kick my ass so i wasnt gonna take anymore pics
> [snapback]2625333[/snapback]​*


yeah....the new crop of models we are working on is much better....hehehe..you know I can't let you guys down......


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 20 2005, 02:42 PM
> *WHERES TENNYSON AT NEVER HEARD OF IT
> [snapback]2625690[/snapback]​*


its in hayward,cali there is a topic on it in show & events


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

whats next in sacramento????????????


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jan 20 2005, 09:05 AM
> *WHATS UP MAX HEARD YOU HOPPED AT WILLIES
> [snapback]2624754[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

How bout setting up a cruise/BBQ every so often..............just like this last one..everyone rolls out and brings their own Q'er. :dunno:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=153091

the link to toros pics


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

whatsup guys. man i need to start keepin up on here again. ive been busy. keep me posted if anything cracks off this weekend.. 

until then ill be in hamilton again :uh:


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jan 20 2005, 02:24 PM
> *whats next in sacramento????????????
> [snapback]2625819[/snapback]​*


autorama


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dough916_@Jan 21 2005, 09:49 AM
> *autorama
> [snapback]2628649[/snapback]​*


i need the info on the painter you club uses on fruitrige and florin.thanks


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 21 2005, 07:36 AM
> *whatsup guys. man i need to start keepin up on here again. ive been busy. keep me posted if anything cracks off this weekend..
> 
> until then ill be in hamilton again :uh:
> [snapback]2628262[/snapback]​*


 :uh: You working for Casa Lupe now or what, BILLY ?( :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ) :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 21 2005, 12:31 PM
> *:uh: You working for Casa Lupe now or what, BILLY ?( :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: )  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2628911[/snapback]​*


Oh shit....after reading your post a few times I finally got it.
 :rofl:


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

Since this has become *the* Sacra topic...


What's a good/cheap place to get a smog check in West Sac?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by insYder_@Jan 21 2005, 03:39 PM
> *Since this has become the Sacra topic...
> What's a good/cheap place to get a smog check in West Sac?
> [snapback]2629373[/snapback]​*



Go to Fids Smog and tune behind Jefferson. Ernie is a cool vato.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Robert...i heard you posted a picture of me and gabe..but i don't see it? When i view your post's half of them don't show?????? I think my computer is stupid... :uh: 
I just wanted to see my self.... :biggrin: I love my self very much....


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 21 2005, 04:35 PM
> *Hey Robert...i heard you posted a picture of me and gabe..but i don't see it?  When i view your post's half of them don't show?????? I think my computer is stupid... :uh:
> I just wanted to see my self.... :biggrin:  I love my self very much....
> [snapback]2629805[/snapback]​*


Is that the one of your (husband?) where he's holding up a stop sign and he has a Socios shirt? If so it's on one of these pages.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 18 2005, 09:11 PM
> *
> [snapback]2619249[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 21 2005, 04:35 PM
> *Hey Robert...i heard you posted a picture of me and gabe..but i don't see it?  When i view your post's half of them don't show?????? I think my computer is stupid... :uh:
> I just wanted to see my self.... :biggrin:   I love my self very much....
> [snapback]2629805[/snapback]​*


I will post it up using Robert's screen name here next, watch... :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 21 2005, 03:35 PM
> *Hey Robert...i heard you posted a picture of me and gabe..but i don't see it?  When i view your post's half of them don't show?????? I think my computer is stupid... :uh:
> I just wanted to see my self.... :biggrin:  I love my self very much....
> [snapback]2629805[/snapback]​*



It did not come out as good as I wanted it to. It is kind of blurry but here it is.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

See, I'm good


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 21 2005, 03:35 PM
> *Hey Robert...i heard you posted a picture of me and gabe..but i don't see it?  When i view your post's half of them don't show?????? I think my computer is stupid... :uh:
> I just wanted to see my self.... :biggrin:   I love my self very much....
> [snapback]2629805[/snapback]​*


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 21 2005, 05:54 PM
> *See, I'm good
> [snapback]2630296[/snapback]​*


Funny.
























*Not!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 21 2005, 07:30 PM
> *Funny.
> Not!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2630445[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: It's only an optical illusion. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 21 2005, 03:35 PM
> *Hey Robert...i heard you posted a picture of me and gabe..but i don't see it?  When i view your post's half of them don't show?????? I think my computer is stupid... :uh:
> I just wanted to see my self.... :biggrin:  I love my self very much....
> [snapback]2629805[/snapback]​*


i can see why you wanted see yourself your cute.lol


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

DON'T GET MAD GABE YOUR CUTE TO .LOL. I LIKE THAT SIGN GOOD THINKING


----------



## insYder (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 21 2005, 02:45 PM
> *Go to Fids Smog and tune behind Jefferson.  Ernie is a cool vato.
> [snapback]2629392[/snapback]​*


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Robert, thanks for the picture...that looks tight... :biggrin: 
Thanks RagTreySS for trying...thats what my computer would do...it didn't want to show.

Hey Manuel i am going to tell gabe that you have a crush on him... :angry: lol...


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 24 2005, 09:30 AM
> *Hey Robert, thanks for the picture...that looks tight... :biggrin:
> Thanks RagTreySS for trying...thats what my computer would do...it didn't want to show.
> 
> ...



No problem. :biggrin: 

:roflmao: on the manuel comment. :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

robert ill be posting pics of the barbeque tonight after work. 

Thanks for the carne asada, even though i only had one piece because vic hogged :uh: 

buty other than that it was tight.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 24 2005, 10:38 AM
> *No problem. :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao: on the manuel comment. :roflmao:
> [snapback]2638279[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the invite guys :thumbsup: ...............just kidding....hope your daughter had a cool b-day Robert.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 24 2005, 05:59 PM
> *Oh yeah.............HEY VIC, a little bald birdie told me what your sinister plan was on Saturday night (take pics of me drunk and post them on here).............vas a ver cabron!! :nono:
> [snapback]2638804[/snapback]​*


Thanks for bustin me out bro :uh: :uh: :uh: 

now guerilla brown is never gonna believe me :dunno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 24 2005, 01:59 PM
> *Oh yeah.............HEY VIC, a little bald birdie told me what your sinister plan was on Saturday night (take pics of me drunk and post them on here).............vas a ver cabron!! :nono:
> [snapback]2638804[/snapback]​*


He told me the day before he wanted to "take advantage of you". :0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 24 2005, 02:01 PM
> *guerilla brown
> [snapback]2638815[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm funny!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

:nono:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey bro,that was not my plan.I thought about it but wasn't really intending it.Shit bro do you really think I want you to take my fame away :biggrin: talk to Miklo about the pics....or put it this way your calling out the wrong guy


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 24 2005, 02:44 PM
> *robert ill be posting pics of the barbeque tonight after work.
> 
> Thanks for the carne asada, even though i only had one piece because vic hogged :uh:
> ...



WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT,YOU ATE MOSTLY ALL THE MEAT I BROUGHT, WHO WAS THE ONE SAYING ''FUCK I MUST OF ATE LIKE 7lbs OF MEAT ALREADY. :biggrin: BUT ITS ALL GOOD..HOPE YOU ENJOYED YOURSELF BRO.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 24 2005, 03:01 PM
> *Thanks for bustin me out bro  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> now guerilla brown is never gonna believe me :dunno:
> [snapback]2638815[/snapback]​*


NO MAMES MIKLO WHY YOU TRYING TO BUST OUT THE GORILLA BROWN THING,IT IT ABOUT TIME YOU GUY BUY YOURSELF A TAMAL :biggrin: ...BILLY


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 24 2005, 03:46 PM
> *He told me the day before he wanted to "take advantage of you".  :0
> [snapback]2639003[/snapback]​*


HEY EDGAR SHOW US YOUR TATTOO OF THE ''FTW'' ON YOUR LIPS,JUST LIKE YOU DID ON BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 24 2005, 11:04 PM
> *Hey bro,that was not my plan.I thought about it but wasn't really intending it.Shit bro do you really think I want you to take my fame away :biggrin: talk to Miklo about the pics....or put it this way your calling out the wrong guy
> [snapback]2639264[/snapback]​*


It's all in good fun. It was fun kicking it with you and Scott but fuck if I ever get drunk and pass out in front of you guys (that goes for egdar to). Why you think I bounced when I did? Don't wanna be the one to take the fame from you bro.

Long live Pepino!!!!!!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 25 2005, 12:12 AM
> *It's all in good fun.  It was fun kicking it with you and Scott but fuck if I ever get drunk and pass out in front of you guys (that goes for egdar to).  Why you think I bounced when I did?  Don't wanna be the one to take the fame from you bro.
> 
> Long live Pepino!!!!!!
> [snapback]2639302[/snapback]​*



YA I FIGURED THATS WHY YOU LEFT,BUT ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 24 2005, 03:46 PM
> *He told me the day before he wanted to "take advantage of you".  :0
> [snapback]2639003[/snapback]​*


NO MAMES MINI BIG PUN. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 24 2005, 11:35 PM
> *YA I FIGURED THATS WHY YOU LEFT,BUT ITS ALL GOOD
> [snapback]2639404[/snapback]​*


Nah the real reason I left was cause I had a previous engagement with a young lady.  If not I would kicked it and I probably woulda took the Pepino Award from you. 
:around:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 25 2005, 12:42 AM
> *Nah the real reason I left was cause I had a previous engagement with a young lady.    If not I would kicked it and I probably woulda took the Pepino Award from you.
> :around:
> [snapback]2639434[/snapback]​*


NAH,well maybe you would cuz there was more girls,but if you passed out we would of dressed you up in high heels with a skirt.Make you look like a drag queen :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 24 2005, 11:54 PM
> *NAH,well maybe you would cuz there was more girls,but if you passed out we would of dressed you up in high heels with a skirt.Make you look like a drag queen :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2639451[/snapback]​*



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 24 2005, 09:30 AM
> *Hey Robert, thanks for the picture...that looks tight... :biggrin:
> Thanks RagTreySS for trying...thats what my computer would do...it didn't want to show.
> 
> ...


I THINK GABE KNOWS ALREADY BUT HE JUST WANTS TO BE FRIENDS.LOL.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

can i get a large pepperoni with extra pepino


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 25 2005, 04:51 AM
> *can i get a large pepperoni with extra pepino
> [snapback]2639771[/snapback]​*


DAMMMMMMMM LEAVE HOMEBOY ALONE


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 25 2005, 09:51 AM
> *can i get a large pepperoni with extra pepino
> [snapback]2639771[/snapback]​*


jaja..damn, i think i see la virgen de guadalupe there..


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Showtime, damn dude....you got a bigger copy of your avatar?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 25 2005, 10:03 AM
> *jaja..damn, i think i see la virgen de guadalupe there..
> [snapback]2640526[/snapback]​*


That old lady wearing the zarape on her walked up to us and wanted to sell us tamales, huh Leo? ha ha!


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 25 2005, 12:31 PM
> *That old lady wearing the zarape on her walked up to us and wanted to sell us tamales, huh Leo? ha ha!
> [snapback]2640954[/snapback]​*


And look who she's right next to..................................


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 25 2005, 04:31 PM
> *That old lady wearing the zarape on her walked up to us and wanted to sell us tamales, huh Leo? ha ha!
> [snapback]2640954[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH SHIT THATS HELLA FUNNY.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 25 2005, 02:39 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  OH SHIT THATS HELLA FUNNY.
> [snapback]2641151[/snapback]​*


HEY SCOTTY POST SOME MORE PICS,LIKE THE ONE OF YOU AND ROB WITH THE EAST SIDE RECORDS


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 25 2005, 06:51 AM
> *can i get a large pepperoni with extra pepino
> [snapback]2639771[/snapback]​*


DAMN I AM BIG,BUT I WASN'T ORDERING A PIZZA...BILLY :nono: :nono:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 25 2005, 04:02 PM
> *DAMN I AM BIG,BUT I WASN'T ORDERING A PIZZA...BILLY :nono:  :nono:
> [snapback]2641910[/snapback]​*


Yeah, you were working on getting them by the dozen, huh? 

Hey, what's this shit??: ~If BeInG BrOwN Is A CrImE...ThEn CaLl Me A CrImInAl!~
''PrOpEr DoS''

If I remember correctly, the line in the song went..."If being brown is a crime, then I'm a criminal, because I'm down to the maximum never the minimal." Gett it right, cause I'm getting embarrased for you everytime I read your misquoted quote. :twak:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm just wondering how much meat was devoured at this BBQ. Was there any left for Robert's poor little birthday girl. :dunno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 25 2005, 06:20 PM
> *Yeah, you were working on getting them by the dozen, huh?
> 
> Hey, what's this shit??:  ~If BeInG BrOwN Is A CrImE...ThEn CaLl Me A CrImInAl!~
> ...


I REALLY CAN'T RECALL,CUZ I FUCKIN LOST THE CD,BUT IF YOU SAY THATS THE WAY IT GOES THEN I'LL CHANGE IT...SORRY EDGAR :biggrin: DON'T GET OFFENDED


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 25 2005, 06:30 PM
> *I'm just wondering how much meat was devoured at this BBQ.  Was there any left for Robert's poor little birthday girl. :dunno:
> [snapback]2642229[/snapback]​*



I THERE WAS ALOT OF MEAT BECAUSE I BOUGHT MORE, WHEN WE GOT THERE EVERYONE HAD ALREADY ATE,BUT OLD LEONI AND SCOTTY DIDNT LET ANY MEAT GO TO WASTE :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 25 2005, 05:30 PM
> *I'm just wondering how much meat was devoured at this BBQ.  Was there any left for Robert's poor little birthday girl. :dunno:
> [snapback]2642229[/snapback]​*


We originally bought $40 worth of meat for the sac pinic, well we had about half of that left. Then cousin Victor bought $25 more.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

I was going through withdrawals last night cause of this damn site. Finally about 9:30 it came back up :uh: . I was going to call you Edgar to let you know but I thought, this guy's probably sleepin.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 25 2005, 05:49 PM
> *I was going through withdrawals last night cause of this damn site.  Finally about 9:30 it came back up :uh: .  I was going to call you Edgar to let you know but I thought, this guy's probably sleepin.
> [snapback]2642304[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I went to sleep with the shakes and woke up in a cold sweat. I went to sleep before it was back up.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Damn I didn't think LIL was this boring in the evening.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 25 2005, 07:53 PM
> *HEY SCOTTY POST SOME MORE PICS,LIKE THE ONE OF YOU AND ROB WITH THE EAST SIDE RECORDS
> [snapback]2641875[/snapback]​*


Link to barbeque :uh: Barbeque link click here


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 24 2005, 11:54 PM
> *NAH,well maybe you would cuz there was more girls,but if you passed out we would of dressed you up in high heels with a skirt.Make you look like a drag queen :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2639451[/snapback]​*


If we woulda did that to you, you would look like that big black chick on Duece Bugilow.......... :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 28 2005, 12:19 PM
> *If we woulda did that to you, you would look like that big black chick on Duece Bugilow.......... :uh:
> [snapback]2653032[/snapback]​*



FIRST OF ALL I'M NOT BLACK,SECOND I'M NOT THE ONE TALKING ABOUT GETTING PICS OF PEOPLE IN DRAG...COME ON BRO COME OUT OF THE CLOSET :uh: WE ALL KNOW YOUR FROM THE OTHER SIDE,YA ME DIJIERON THAT YOU USE TO PLAY WITH BARBIE DOLLS AS A KID :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

^^whats up with you and always wanting to argue with people on here? :dunno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 28 2005, 08:25 PM
> *^^whats up with you and always wanting to argue with people on here?  :dunno:
> [snapback]2654804[/snapback]​*


ITS HOW ME N ERNIE GET ALONG NOTHING BAD?JUST LIKE ME N EDGAR ITS ALL GOOD N FUN :biggrin: DONT TAKE IT SERIOUS LEO,JUST HAVE FUN. WHAT YOU DOING TOMMAROW LEONI  HIT ME UP


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 28 2005, 07:56 PM
> *ITS HOW ME N ERNIE GET ALONG NOTHING BAD?JUST LIKE ME N EDGAR ITS ALL GOOD N FUN :biggrin: DONT TAKE IT SERIOUS LEO,JUST HAVE FUN. WHAT YOU DOING TOMMAROW LEONI  HIT ME UP
> [snapback]2654919[/snapback]​*


It's true bro...this guys likes to argue and when Edgar is not on LIL, I guess I'm the next best person.
:dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jan 28 2005, 11:19 AM
> *If we woulda did that to you, you would look like that big black chick on Duece Bugilow.......... :uh:
> [snapback]2653032[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That's some funny ass shit right there!!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jan 28 2005, 07:25 PM
> *^^whats up with you and always wanting to argue with people on here?  :dunno:
> [snapback]2654804[/snapback]​*


Leo, it's called not having a life...or being hella bored! :dunno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 28 2005, 09:32 PM
> *Leo, it's called not having a life...or being hella bored!  :dunno:
> [snapback]2655069[/snapback]​*


NO MAMES GUEY...NOT FUNNY :nono: :nono: PLUS YOUR THE ONE ALWAYS ON HERE 24/7 I'M ONLY IN HERE DURING MY BREAKS AT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 28 2005, 08:03 PM
> *NO MAMES GUEY...NOT FUNNY  :nono:  :nono: PLUS YOUR THE ONE ALWAYS ON HERE 24/7 I'M ONLY IN HERE DURING MY BREAKS AT WORK :biggrin:
> [snapback]2655170[/snapback]​*



Not being mean or anything but can you please stop putting the smileys that are doing the no thing. It just makes me picture you with your hand on your hip and doing the no thing with your finger and having a rolling eye disgusted look on your face.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 28 2005, 10:28 PM
> *Not being mean or anything but can you please stop putting the smileys that are doing the no thing. It just makes me picture you with your hand on your hip and doing the no thing with your finger and having a rolling eye disgusted look on your face.
> [snapback]2655259[/snapback]​*


DON'T TELL ME YOU WANT TO GET INTO THIS ROBERTO :biggrin: I CAN GO ON FOREVER :cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 28 2005, 11:00 PM
> *DON'T TELL ME YOU WANT TO GET INTO THIS ROBERTO :biggrin: I CAN GO ON FOREVER  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2655609[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 29 2005, 03:37 AM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2656038[/snapback]​*


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

ERNIE LORI L. SAID YOUR ORDER HAS ARRIVED SHE SAID YOU CAN PICK UP YOUR STUFF ANY TIME...AND HER SISTER MAVELINE WANTS YOU TO A COMMERCIAL FOR HER :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 31 2005, 04:57 PM
> *ERNIE LORI L. SAID YOUR ORDER HAS ARRIVED SHE SAID YOU CAN PICK UP YOUR STUFF ANY TIME...AND HER SISTER MAVELINE WATS YOU TO A COMMERCIAL FOR HER :biggrin:
> [snapback]2665429[/snapback]​*


You're a dumb ass. :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 31 2005, 06:58 PM
> *You're a dumb ass. :uh:
> [snapback]2665434[/snapback]​*


LISTEN HERE ROBERTO,DONT TRY TO GET INTO THIS KNOW,OR ELSE YOU WILL SUFFER :machinegun: :machinegun: :nono: :nono: OH AND IT TAKES ONE TO KNOW ONE :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HEY PLUCKY(ERNIE) HIT ME UP BRO.LATER ON SEE WHATS CRACKIN THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 31 2005, 05:18 PM
> *LISTEN HERE ROBERTO,DONT TRY TO GET INTO THIS KNOW,OR ELSE YOU WILL SUFFER  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :nono:  :nono: OH AND IT TAKES ONE TO KNOW ONE :uh:
> [snapback]2665524[/snapback]​*



I never said I was not a dumb ass but I also don't show that I am either. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't either there guy,sure you may know more abot ride than I do,but other than that I'm sure I can do what you can do


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 31 2005, 07:25 PM
> *I don't either there guy,sure you may know more abot ride than I do,but other than that I'm sure I can do what you can do
> [snapback]2665852[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: THAT'S COMEDY AT IT'S FINEST THERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 31 2005, 08:37 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak: THAT'S COMEDY AT IT'S FINEST THERE!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2665926[/snapback]​*


same thing goes for you there guy


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 31 2005, 07:44 PM
> *same thing goes for you there guy
> [snapback]2665968[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 31 2005, 08:46 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2665987[/snapback]​*


 :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 31 2005, 07:51 PM
> *:guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :burn:
> [snapback]2666015[/snapback]​*


Shouldn't that be a water gun since you never even touched a real gun??


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 31 2005, 09:25 PM
> *Shouldn't that be a water gun since you never even touched a real gun??
> [snapback]2666299[/snapback]​*


shows how much you know :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 31 2005, 08:28 PM
> *shows how much you know :uh:
> [snapback]2666315[/snapback]​*


I'm talking about the kind of guns that shoot real bullets, not the sour cream gun at taco bell :twak:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

ASS HOLE I SHOT A 357,A 9MM,AND A 22


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 31 2005, 08:53 PM
> *ASS HOLE I SHOT A 357,A 9MM,AND A 22
> [snapback]2666497[/snapback]​*


WEEEEAAAAKKK!!! So you shot a old ass revolver, a weak-ass semi auto and a strong BB gun :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 31 2005, 11:39 PM
> *WEEEEAAAAKKK!!! So you shot a old ass revolver, a weak-ass semi auto and a strong BB gun  :uh:
> [snapback]2667073[/snapback]​*


I'M SURE ALL THOSE CAN DO SOME DAMAGE,I KNOW FOR SURE A 357 WITH HOLLOW TIPS CAN MAKE BIG HOLE IN YOU


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 31 2005, 11:03 PM
> *I'M SURE ALL THOSE CAN DO SOME DAMAGE,I KNOW FOR SURE A 357 WITH HOLLOW TIPS CAN MAKE BIG HOLE IN YOU
> [snapback]2667148[/snapback]​*


Easy there con tu revolver, John Wayne!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 1 2005, 12:04 AM
> *Easy there con tu revolver, John Wayne!
> [snapback]2667153[/snapback]​*


YAHHH BUDDDYYY :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HEY BRO...IF YOU HAVE NOTHING GOING ON THIS WEEKEND LIKE SAT. NIGHT LETS GET TOGETHER AND GO OUT FOR A SPIN AROUND TOWN,I KINDA WANT TO CRUISE THE MONTE BEFORE I START SANDING IT DOWN.I MIGHT START ON IT ON SUNDAY MORNING AND WORK IT THROUGH THE DAY.EITHER WAY IF WE ALL ROLL OR NOT I'M STILL CRUISING IT :biggrin: SO HIT ME UP OR SOMETHING


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 31 2005, 11:15 PM
> *HEY BRO...IF YOU HAVE GOING ON THIS WEEKEND LIKE SAT. NIGHT LETS GET TOGETHER AND GO OUT FOR A SPIN AROUND TOWN,I KINDA WANT TO CRUISE THE MONTE BEFORE I START SANDING IT DOWN.I MIGHT START ON IT ON SUNDAY MORNING AND WORK IT THROUGH THE DAY.EITHER WAY IF WE ALL ROLL OR NOT I'M STILL CRUISING IT :biggrin: SO HIT ME UP OR SOMETHING
> [snapback]2667172[/snapback]​*


gimme a call, guey


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey is anybody selling any rides in sacramento or around?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrBiggs7_@Feb 1 2005, 04:04 AM
> *Hey is anybody selling any rides in sacramento or around?
> [snapback]2667293[/snapback]​*


what exactly are you looking for and in what type of condition?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

hurry it up already scott, you've been typing for the past 10 minutes. :biggrin:


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Looking to spend 2Gs or more. An 80s big body. I've usually been a caddy man but in the past few months i've been seeing regals, lincolns, cuttys all of them impressive so i'm keeping an open mind.


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

as far as condition, something that can be used as a daily if necessary.


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

ive talked to a couple of people one in the bay and one in washington both have 4 pump set ups in their rides for about the price im looking to spend.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

Dumps has a 68 impala (needs some work but definately has potential) and a light blue cutlass (pretty clean, would make good daily) that im sure he wouldnt mind letting go for the right price. PM him if your interested. he has a digital camera so he can take pictures of them.


----------



## DEVOTION (Feb 17, 2005)

I HEARD THROUGHT THE GRAPEVINE THAT EVERYONE ON THIS SITE WAS TALKING BOUT MY MAN, 
WHAT IV'E NOTICED IS NOONE APPROACHES ROBERTO WITH ANY OF THIER OPINIONS.
THATS PRETTY FOUL. BUT I GUESS IT'S THE PRICE YOU HAVE TO PAY WHEN YOU HAVE A SUCCESSFULL CAR CLUB GOING.







> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Dec 8 2004, 01:53 AM
> *To: QUOTE(64Rag @ Dec 7 2004, 09:20 PM)
> I would like to respond to your question about the Devotions Toy Drive. First of all. My name is Gloria, I am the first lady for "Thee Stylistics CC" My husband is Manuel, the President.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by DEVOTION_@Feb 17 2005, 12:02 PM
> *I HEARD THROUGHT THE GRAPEVINE THAT EVERYONE ON THIS SITE WAS TALKING BOUT MY MAN,
> WHAT IV'E NOTICED IS NOONE APPROACHES ROBERTO WITH ANY OF THIER OPINIONS.
> THATS PRETTY FOUL.  BUT I GUESS IT'S THE PRICE YOU HAVE TO PAY WHEN YOU HAVE A SUCCESSFULL CAR CLUB GOING.
> [snapback]2738749[/snapback]​*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Let's get this thing to 100 pages before we let it die out!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

not


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

gonna


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

be


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

happy


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

'till


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

it


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

hits


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

100!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:machinegun:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Dayum, how long can a page be???


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

I give up!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

*FINALLY, 100!!! * OK, now this topic can die!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

lets make it go 200 :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION_@Feb 17 2005, 11:02 AM
> *I HEARD THROUGHT THE GRAPEVINE THAT EVERYONE ON THIS SITE WAS TALKING BOUT MY MAN,
> WHAT IV'E NOTICED IS NOONE APPROACHES ROBERTO WITH ANY OF THIER OPINIONS.
> THATS PRETTY FOUL.  BUT I GUESS IT'S THE PRICE YOU HAVE TO PAY WHEN YOU HAVE A SUCCESSFULL CAR CLUB GOING.
> [snapback]2738749[/snapback]​*


nobody's talking about your man it was just just alot of people didn;t know about the toy drive.my club has been to every one except one.NOW THERE MAY BE PEOPLE THAT HAVE PROBLEMS WITH HIM THATS BETWEEN HIM AND THEM HE NEEDS TO TALK TO THOSE PEOPLE NOT YOU.AND FOR SUCCESFULL WHY ARE PEOPLE DROPPING OUT.I DON'T CARE TO KNOW BECAUSE ITS NOT THE SIZE THAT MAKES YOU SUCCESFULL ITS WHAT YOU DO OUT IN THE COMMUNITY. I KNOW I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ROBERTO IF I DID I SPEAK MY PEACE


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION_@Feb 17 2005, 01:02 PM
> *I HEARD THROUGHT THE GRAPEVINE THAT EVERYONE ON THIS SITE WAS TALKING BOUT MY MAN,
> WHAT IV'E NOTICED IS NOONE APPROACHES ROBERTO WITH ANY OF THIER OPINIONS.
> THATS PRETTY FOUL.  BUT I GUESS IT'S THE PRICE YOU HAVE TO PAY WHEN YOU HAVE A SUCCESSFULL CAR CLUB GOING.
> [snapback]2738749[/snapback]​*


There was no one talking about your man. I made a comment to someone else regarding the toy drive. First of all, if you read my message correctly. You would see that I was trying to state that we did not recieve any information on the toy drive until it was too late. "Is that talking about your man?" I don't think soooo. We WOULD have attended. We've always attended your toy drives in the past. Our club always attends other club functions if we are aware of them. Its all about the kids during that time of year. We are always down on helping kids.

If you know the people who are talking about your man, address them. Don't hide it. When people hide it, its going to be a messed up summer because everyone is going to be hating on everyone, and talking behind everyone else's back. As far as successful clubs. There are ALOT of successful clubs out there. Whether you throw a carshow or just attend events, you are helping someone else's cause. There is not one club that is better than the other!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 17 2005, 02:12 PM
> *FINALLY, 100!!!  OK, now this topic can die!
> [snapback]2739485[/snapback]​*


You're a fool! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






















But it all depends on how you have it set up! I have mine setup so it is at 50 pages right now. :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Feb 17 2005, 07:23 PM
> *You're a fool! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> But it all depends on how you have it set up! I have mine setup so it is at 50 pages right now. :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2740694[/snapback]​*


I dont know how to change it, plus I was bored and wanted to see this thing hit 100 pages (or 50 on your comp) :biggrin:


----------



## DEVOTION (Feb 17, 2005)

I am, I'm refering to you saying in earlier posts that Roberto is slacking.
being in the position that your in I would think that you wouldn't be such a critic on how a club should be run since you know how much work goes into it.
I'm not trying to start any animosity amongst anyone. I never hear Roberto say anything derogitory towards any club and it's hard to see that anyone saying anything about him that really isn't true.
I think he's very supportive and ready to help when people ask.
you just can't be everywhere all the time and for Roberto ... His family is more important to him then going cruising.







> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Feb 17 2005, 04:51 PM
> *There was no one talking about your man. I made a comment to someone else regarding the toy drive. First of all, if you read my message correctly. You would see that I was trying to state that we did not recieve any information on the toy drive until it was too late. "Is that talking about your man?" I don't think soooo. We WOULD have attended. We've always attended your toy drives in the past. Our club always attends other club functions if we are aware of them. Its all about the kids during that time of year. We are always down on helping kids.
> 
> If you know the people who are talking about your man, address them. Don't hide it. When people hide it, its going to be a messed up summer because everyone is going to be hating on everyone, and talking behind everyone else's back. As far as successful clubs. There are ALOT of successful clubs out there. Whether you throw a carshow or just attend events, you are helping someone else's cause.  There is not one club that is better than the other!
> [snapback]2739981[/snapback]​*


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 17 2005, 04:36 PM
> *nobody's talking about your man it was just just alot of people didn;t know about the toy drive.my club has been to every one except one.NOW THERE MAY BE PEOPLE THAT HAVE PROBLEMS WITH HIM THATS BETWEEN HIM AND THEM HE NEEDS TO TALK TO THOSE PEOPLE NOT YOU.AND FOR SUCCESFULL WHY ARE PEOPLE DROPPING OUT.I DON'T CARE TO KNOW BECAUSE ITS NOT THE SIZE THAT MAKES YOU SUCCESFULL ITS WHAT YOU DO OUT IN THE COMMUNITY. I KNOW I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ROBERTO IF I DID I SPEAK MY PEACE
> [snapback]2739907[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION_@Feb 18 2005, 01:13 PM
> *I am, I'm refering to you saying in earlier posts that Roberto is slacking.
> being in the position that your in I would think that you wouldn't be such a critic on how a club should be run since you know how much work goes into it.
> I'm not trying to start any animosity amongst anyone. I never hear Roberto say anything derogitory towards any club and it's hard to see that anyone saying anything about him that really isn't true.
> ...



:twak: :twak: :twak: DOSEN'T DEVOTION HAVE LIKE 3 MEMBERS NOW.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

nice and simple, thats the way i like it. just a group of lowriders getting together to go for a cruise or attend an event :thumbsup: .


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 18 2005, 07:19 PM
> *nice and simple, thats the way i like it.  just a group of lowriders getting together to go for a cruise or attend an event  :thumbsup: .
> [snapback]2745721[/snapback]​*


Yeah, take some notes. If you're not on the phone, you're ricing out your acura. :angry:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 18 2005, 09:57 PM
> *Yeah, take some notes. If you're not on the phone, you're ricing out your acura.  :angry:
> [snapback]2746203[/snapback]​*


DAMMIT LEAVE ME ALONE,OR I'LL KICK YOU... WANG WANG


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 18 2005, 08:59 PM
> *DAMMIT LEAVE ME ALONE,OR I'LL KICK YOU... WANG WANG
> [snapback]2746217[/snapback]​*


DAMMIT, GET UP OR I'LL PUNCH YOU!! I JUST WANT A SODA DAMMIT, IT DOESN'T MATTER IF IT'S A SHASTA OR NOT!!!!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 18 2005, 10:01 PM
> *DAMMIT, GET UP OR I'LL PUNCH YOU!! I JUST WANT A SODA DAMMIT, IT DOESN'T MATTER IF IT'S A SHASTA OR NOT!!!!
> [snapback]2746228[/snapback]​*


DAMMIT I'LL KNOCK YOUR TEETH OUT IF YOU DONT LET ME A GET A SODA


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 18 2005, 09:03 PM
> *DAMMIT I'LL KNOCK YOUR TEETH OUT IF YOU DONT LET ME A GET A SODA
> [snapback]2746241[/snapback]​*


HA HA HA HA HA!!!!! DAMMIT, THAT MODEL BETTER NOT TAKE A PICTURE BY MY CAR!!! I DON'T WANT HER ASS ALL OVER MY FENDER!!!! I'LL KICK HER! :angry:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION_@Feb 18 2005, 12:13 PM
> *I am, I'm refering to you saying in earlier posts that Roberto is slacking.
> being in the position that your in I would think that you wouldn't be such a critic on how a club should be run since you know how much work goes into it.
> I'm not trying to start any animosity amongst anyone. I never hear Roberto say anything derogitory towards any club and it's hard to see that anyone saying anything about him that really isn't true.
> ...


you still don't understand ? you know roberto said something about me but im to old to gang bang on the net.i'll talk to him when i see him whether someone is trying to start shit or he said it .it's not a big deal to me but the hating gots to stop somewhere or whats going to happen is nobody is not going to support each other event.were having a fundraiser march 6 2005 at 5010 15th ave it's a poker run if you havent heard i would like to see your club come and support us.this is a new year.thats cool family comes first thats the way it should be.being in a club is fun but when everyone talks about everyone it becomes a downer. that all i have to sayabout that. by forest gump


----------



## DEVOTION (Feb 17, 2005)

There are alot of people that have problems with him and thats no sweat off his back. I'm pretty sure he isn't worried about the haters out there but then again ... who does. I am not being his voice, I see his name on a page that I was browsing through and had to say something. As far as people dropping out.... you say you don't care to know but you did ask. Roberto isn't going to accept anyone dragging 
"Devotion" through the mud. people are not actually dropping as much as they are being dropped for antagonizing younger kids trying to come up and acting like fools while showing "Devotion" car plaques. also a few were actually claiming to be the president of "Devotion" which can result in a huge problem, when... like I said earlier; they are antagonizing younger kids and starting heat with other clubs. we may be small but were strong willed and full of heart. everyone is entitled to their own opinions and I can respect you speaking your peace, I had to speak mine to.




> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 17 2005, 04:36 PM
> *nobody's talking about your man it was just just alot of people didn;t know about the toy drive.my club has been to every one except one.NOW THERE MAY BE PEOPLE THAT HAVE PROBLEMS WITH HIM THATS BETWEEN HIM AND THEM HE NEEDS TO TALK TO THOSE PEOPLE NOT YOU.AND FOR SUCCESFULL WHY ARE PEOPLE DROPPING OUT.I DON'T CARE TO KNOW BECAUSE ITS NOT THE SIZE THAT MAKES YOU SUCCESFULL ITS WHAT YOU DO OUT IN THE COMMUNITY. I KNOW I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ROBERTO IF I DID I SPEAK MY PEACE
> [snapback]2739907[/snapback]​*


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION_@Feb 19 2005, 07:28 AM
> *There are alot of people that have problems with him and thats no sweat off his back. I'm pretty sure he isn't worried about the haters out there but then again ... who does. I am not being his voice, I see his name on a page that I was browsing through and had to say something. As far as people dropping out.... you say you don't care to know but you did ask. Roberto isn't going to accept anyone dragging
> "Devotion" through the mud. people are not actually dropping as much as they are being dropped for antagonizing younger kids trying to come up and acting like fools while showing "Devotion" car plaques. also a few were actually claiming to be the president of "Devotion" which can result in a huge problem, when... like I said earlier; they are antagonizing younger kids and starting heat with other clubs. we may be small but were strong willed and full of heart. everyone is entitled to their own opinions and I can respect you speaking your peace, I had to speak mine to.
> [snapback]2747523[/snapback]​*


I SEE NOW WERE ON THE SAME PAGE ITS NOT THE SIZE THAT COUNTS BUT ITS THAT STRONG WI'LL TO HELP OTHERS.AND DEVOTION HAS THAT SAME WILL AS MY CLUB.AND YES WHEN ONE PERSON ACTS A FOOL WITH A PLAGUES IT REFLECTS YOUR WHOLE CLUB UNLESS YOU DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT..


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

I LOVE EVERYBODY I HOPE WERE GETTING CLOSE TO 200 PAGES


----------



## DEVOTION (Feb 17, 2005)

Those issues do reflect on the whole club, and thats why people were dropped. 
I know this is off the subject, but does anyone have pics from STREET LOW MAGAZINE issue number 11 and issue number 32. I keep telling Roberto that he is in there but he doesn't beleive me.  




> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 19 2005, 08:50 AM
> *I SEE NOW WERE ON THE SAME PAGE ITS NOT THE SIZE THAT COUNTS BUT ITS THAT STRONG WI'LL TO HELP OTHERS.AND DEVOTION HAS THAT SAME WILL AS MY CLUB.AND YES WHEN ONE PERSON ACTS A FOOL WITH A PLAGUES IT REFLECTS YOUR WHOLE CLUB UNLESS YOU DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT..
> [snapback]2747567[/snapback]​*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 19 2005, 07:55 AM
> *I LOVE EVERYBODY I HOPE WERE GETTING CLOSE TO 200 PAGES
> [snapback]2747579[/snapback]​*



:wave:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION_@Feb 19 2005, 09:13 AM
> *Those issues do reflect on the whole club, and thats why people were dropped.
> I know this is off the subject, but does anyone have pics from STREET LOW MAGAZINE  issue number 11 and issue number 32. I keep telling Roberto that he is in there but he doesn't beleive me.
> [snapback]2747829[/snapback]​*



i seen it


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

Didn't anyone learn from Rodney King???? "Can't we all just get along?" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey Dumps!! Do you have any more Carne Asada?? I am just trying to rack up some pages until we get to 200!! If you do........... 

I AM ON MY WAY!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh yeah....... One more thing

Where is Mikalo??? Is he locked up again??


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEVOTION_@Feb 19 2005, 12:28 PM
> *we may be small but were strong willed and full of heart.
> [snapback]2747523[/snapback]​*


damn, i remember you guys were big just a couple years back, taking all kinds of trophys at the shows and taking a few most member trophies. keep on lowriding :thumbsup: .


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 19 2005, 12:50 PM
> *I SEE NOW WERE ON THE SAME PAGE ITS NOT THE SIZE THAT COUNTS BUT ITS THAT STRONG WI'LL TO HELP OTHERS.AND DEVOTION HAS THAT SAME WILL AS MY CLUB.AND YES WHEN ONE PERSON ACTS A FOOL WITH A PLAGUES IT REFLECTS YOUR WHOLE CLUB UNLESS YOU DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT..
> [snapback]2747567[/snapback]​*


there it is edgar and victor, stop acting like dumbasses on here so no they're going to think IM a dumbass as well :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 20 2005, 01:03 AM
> *there it is edgar and victor, stop acting like dumbasses on here so no they're going to think IM a dumbass as well  :biggrin:  :uh:
> [snapback]2750658[/snapback]​*


MY FRIEND, ME AND EDGAR HAVENT REALLY BEEN GOING AT IT FOR A WHILE,BUT WHEN WE DO WE DO IT JUST FOR FUN.IF YOU WANT TO GET BRING UP SOME VIEWS LET ME BRING UP SOME OF MY VIEWS AND TWO CENTS. FIRST REALLY I WOULDN'T BE TALKING,LIKE EDGAR SAID YOU ARE ONE OF MOST IMMATURE PERSONS,JUST NO ONE SEES IT,BUT THE GUYS (OUR CLUB) DO.TO ME I REALLY DON'T CARE AS LONG AS YOU KEEP IT COOL AND SHOW RESEPECT ITS ALL GOOD,BUT I KNOW A FEW PEOPLE THAT HAVENT BEEN HAPPY WITH THE STUFF YOU DO OR ACT.BUT LIKE I SAID LOOK REALLY CLOSE IN THE MIRROR BEFORE YOU START PUTTING IN YOUR VIEWS,I KNOW I'M NOT PERFECT NOR COME CLOSE BUT ALL I ASK IS TRY TO SAY HEY JUST KEEP IT COOL,NOT LIKE ''YOUR ACTING LIKE A BUNCH OF DUMBASSES'' IF I OFFENDED SOMEONE UP IN HERE I APOLIGIZE,BUT SERIO I HAVENT HEARD OR SEEN ANYTHING,I JUST SEE PEOPLE GETTING A GOOD LAUGH :biggrin: AND I'M SURE EDGAR WILL HAVE SOME INPUT ON THIS AS WELL  I STILL GOT LOVE FOR YA KIP


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Feb 20 2005, 02:46 AM
> *Ohhhhhhhhhhh yeah....... One more thing
> 
> Where is Mikalo??? Is he locked up again??
> [snapback]2750417[/snapback]​*


HAHA NAH MAN IM JUST TRYIN TO STAY OFF HERE FOR A BIT. I HAVE TO DO A FEW THINGS BY MAY.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 22 2005, 04:37 PM
> *MY FRIEND, ME AND EDGAR HAVENT REALLY BEEN GOING AT IT FOR A WHILE,BUT WHEN WE DO WE DO IT JUST FOR FUN.IF YOU WANT TO GET BRING UP SOME VIEWS LET ME BRING UP SOME OF MY VIEWS AND TWO CENTS. FIRST REALLY I WOULDN'T BE TALKING,LIKE EDGAR SAID YOU ARE ONE OF  MOST IMMATURE PERSONS,JUST NO ONE SEES IT,BUT THE GUYS (OUR CLUB) DO.TO ME I REALLY DON'T CARE AS LONG AS YOU KEEP IT COOL AND SHOW RESEPECT ITS ALL GOOD,BUT I KNOW A FEW PEOPLE THAT HAVENT BEEN HAPPY WITH THE STUFF YOU DO OR ACT.BUT LIKE I SAID LOOK REALLY CLOSE IN THE MIRROR BEFORE YOU START PUTTING IN YOUR VIEWS,I KNOW I'M NOT PERFECT NOR COME CLOSE BUT ALL I ASK IS TRY TO SAY HEY JUST KEEP IT COOL,NOT LIKE ''YOUR ACTING LIKE A BUNCH OF DUMBASSES'' IF I OFFENDED SOMEONE UP IN HERE I APOLIGIZE,BUT SERIO I HAVENT HEARD OR SEEN ANYTHING,I JUST SEE PEOPLE GETTING A GOOD LAUGH :biggrin: AND I'M SURE EDGAR WILL HAVE SOME INPUT ON THIS AS WELL  I STILL GOT LOVE FOR YA KIP
> [snapback]2762778[/snapback]​*


Ha Ha Ha, pinche Kip!!! Like I said before and said in the past, it's all in good fun. Victor (VICS'79) is my primo and Leo (Moco) is my lil bro. It's a family thing! :biggrin: Just call us the three stooges.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 22 2005, 05:30 PM
> *HAHA NAH MAN IM JUST TRYIN TO STAY OFF HERE FOR A BIT. I HAVE TO DO A FEW THINGS BY MAY.
> [snapback]2762990[/snapback]​*


Been getting that flute ready for the Chico Impalas show?? :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 23 2005, 01:13 AM
> *Been getting that flute ready for the Chico Impalas show??  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2764517[/snapback]​*


he's trying to call all the hood rats with his flute :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 23 2005, 01:12 AM
> *Ha Ha Ha, pinche Kip!!! Like I said before and said in the past, it's all in good fun. Victor (VICS'79) is my primo and Leo (Moco) is my lil bro. It's a family thing!  :biggrin:  Just call us the three stooges.
> [snapback]2764513[/snapback]​*


LEO IS MOE


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

:biggrin: HEY EDGAR IF NO ONE IS ROLLING WITH YOU TO ESPARTO LET ME KNOW THAT WAY I CAN ROLL WITH YOU IF ITS COOL


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 22 2005, 08:37 PM
> *MY FRIEND, ME AND EDGAR HAVENT REALLY BEEN GOING AT IT FOR A WHILE,BUT WHEN WE DO WE DO IT JUST FOR FUN.IF YOU WANT TO GET BRING UP SOME VIEWS LET ME BRING UP SOME OF MY VIEWS AND TWO CENTS. [snapback]2762778[/snapback]​*


what did he said?

orale napoleon!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 23 2005, 12:34 AM
> *:biggrin: HEY EDGAR IF NO ONE IS ROLLING WITH YOU TO ESPARTO LET ME KNOW THAT WAY I CAN ROLL WITH YOU IF ITS COOL
> [snapback]2764583[/snapback]​*


Ask Leo :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 23 2005, 10:31 PM
> *Ask Leo  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2768655[/snapback]​*


DAMMIT YOUR TO FAT YOU'LL BREAK MY SEAT :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 23 2005, 10:26 PM
> *what did he said?
> 
> orale napoleon!
> [snapback]2768627[/snapback]​*


HE DIDN'T SAY NADA KIP...HEY ARE YOU STILL TRAINING TO BECOME A CAGE FIGHTER :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 24 2005, 01:31 AM
> *Ask Leo  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2768655[/snapback]​*


ask robert :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 22 2005, 08:37 PM
> *LET ME BRING UP SOME OF MY VIEWS AND TWO CENTS.
> [snapback]2762778[/snapback]​*


wow, what a deal, so we get your view AND two cents all for one low price???? :0


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 23 2005, 09:33 PM
> *ask robert :biggrin:
> [snapback]2768955[/snapback]​*


Imay not have room. I am not sure if I will be taking the cut or not. :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Feb 24 2005, 02:36 AM
> *Imay not have room. I am not sure if I will be taking the cut or not. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2768966[/snapback]​*


aww come on robert, you were supposed to bounce him on to jesus or somebody else :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 23 2005, 11:36 PM
> *wow, what a deal, so we get your view AND two cents all for one low price???? :0
> [snapback]2768964[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: SO IMMATURE


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 23 2005, 11:38 PM
> *aww come on robert, you were supposed to bounce him on to jesus or somebody else :biggrin:
> [snapback]2768972[/snapback]​*


JESUS SAID HE DOESNT KNOW IF HES GOING TO GO...I TALKED TO HIM TODAY :biggrin: OH I AINT TRIPPING EITHER CUZ I'M THINKING OF NOT GOING MYSELF EITHER,I'D RATHER WORK ON MY CAR AND START MAKING ROOM FOR MY 52' PLUS RIDING WITH YOU LEO MIGHT MAKE ME GET SICK WITH ALL THAT SMELLY AIR GOING INTO YOUR CAR :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 24 2005, 02:56 AM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: SO IMMATURE
> [snapback]2769029[/snapback]​*


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 24 2005, 12:38 AM
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> [snapback]2769219[/snapback]​*


NOT FUNNY :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Feb 23 2005, 10:36 PM
> *Imay not have room. I am not sure if I will be taking the cut or not. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2768966[/snapback]​*


I'm probably just gonna roll the El Camino, that dayum thing gets more looks than the pinche Bonneville. Paint or no paint.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 23 2005, 10:36 PM
> *wow, what a deal, so we get your view AND two cents all for one low price???? :0
> [snapback]2768964[/snapback]​*


Half off just today, cabron!


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 24 2005, 11:42 AM
> *Half off just today, cabron!
> [snapback]2769882[/snapback]​*


do i still get the two cents?


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 24 2005, 03:39 PM
> *do i still get the two cents?
> [snapback]2771814[/snapback]​*


 :uh: HOW ABOUT I JUST KICK YOU DAMMIT...YOU ASK TO MANY QUESTIONS :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 24 2005, 07:17 PM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]2772869[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 24 2005, 02:39 PM
> *do i still get the two cents?
> [snapback]2771814[/snapback]​*


You can get my two huerfanitos on your chin.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

DAMMIT ONLY IF YOU THROW IN A LAVA LAMP :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 24 2005, 07:25 PM
> *DAMMIT ONLY IF YOU THROW IN A LAVA LAMP :biggrin:
> [snapback]2773195[/snapback]​*


Ha Ha, hey just thinking about the pinche "Kip" thing cracks me up!! The name and the character both crack me up!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
*KIP WHERE ARE YOU??? *


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

"Honestly, Napoleon, Lawanda is thee best thing that has happened to me" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 24 2005, 08:29 PM
> *"Honestly, Napoleon, Lawanda is thee best thing that has happened to me"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2773219[/snapback]​*


NAPOLEAN YOUR JUST JELOUSE BECAUSE I'V BEEN CHATTING WITH BABES ALL DAY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

KIP GOING A RIDE DOWN TOWN


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 24 2005, 08:00 PM
> *KIP GOING A RIDE DOWN TOWN
> [snapback]2773336[/snapback]​*


You're funny, pinche Baby Marin. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 24 2005, 10:28 PM
> *You're funny, pinche Baby Marin.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2773709[/snapback]​*


SAME GOES TO YOU PINCHE LUMPY :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

oh no, here they go again...and here comes some my way too now for getting in the middle of it lol... :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 24 2005, 11:16 PM
> *oh no, here they go again...and here comes some my way too now for getting in the middle of it lol... :uh:
> [snapback]2773983[/snapback]​*


QUIET KIP :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 24 2005, 09:59 PM
> *SAME GOES TO YOU PINCHE LUMPY :biggrin:
> [snapback]2773893[/snapback]​*


Lumpy?? Motherfucker, you're the fuckin loppy ass lumpy motherfucker! :angry: Don't be trying to make me look like the lop between us, cause I have a shitload of people who will tell us who the lop is starting with Showtime916, Dumps and Moco on here. :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 24 2005, 09:59 PM
> *SAME GOES TO YOU PINCHE LUMPY :biggrin:
> [snapback]2773893[/snapback]​*


Pinche Kippy, time to make the Texas call! :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 25 2005, 08:58 AM
> *Lumpy?? Motherfucker, you're the fuckin loppy ass lumpy motherfucker!  :angry:  Don't be trying to make me look like the lop between us, cause I have a shitload of people who will tell us who the lop is starting with Showtime916, Dumps and Moco on here.  :uh:
> [snapback]2775041[/snapback]​*


hey scott was the one saying you look like a mini big pun :biggrin: shit he even said your a killer when it comes to doughnuts :biggrin: plus I got that lumpy name from the guy who comes out in the old school show ''leave it to beaver'' wallys friend...look it up,hey I had to give you a famouse name since Leo,and Scott and I have one :biggrin: NO TE ENOJES GUEY...Shit you get grouchier than a vieja on her regla :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 25 2005, 08:59 AM
> *Pinche Kippy, time to make the Texas call!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2775044[/snapback]​*


YOUR JUST JELOUSE BECAUSE HE CHATS WITH CHICKS ALL DAY,EATING ALL THE CHIPS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 25 2005, 03:59 PM
> *hey scott was the one saying you look like a mini big pun :biggrin: shit he even said your a killer when it comes to doughnuts :biggrin: plus I got that lumpy name from the guy who comes out in the old school show ''leave it to beaver'' wallys friend...look it up,hey I had to give you a famouse name since Leo,and Scott and I have one  :biggrin: NO TE ENOJES GUEY...Shit you get grouchier than a vieja on her regla :uh:
> [snapback]2777281[/snapback]​*


You have one?? More like you have ten :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 25 2005, 08:19 PM
> *You have one?? More like you have ten :uh:
> [snapback]2778072[/snapback]​*


so does your ass too but never really call you by those names :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 25 2005, 08:06 PM
> *so does your ass too but never really call you by those names :biggrin:
> [snapback]2778246[/snapback]​*


Hey, why do you come on here and make it seem like I'm the butt of the jokes when we kick it? Accept your place and shut up already. :uh: End of discussion.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I'M GOINT TO STEP UP AND STOP ALL THIS NON SENSE,I DONT WANT TO LOOK LIKE AN IDIOT ON HERE IF YOU WANT TO THEN BE MY GUEST    PLUS I DONT WANT KIP ON MY ASS :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 25 2005, 08:25 PM
> *I'M GOINT TO STEP UP AND STOP ALL THIS NON SENSE,I DONT WANT TO LOOK LIKE AN IDIOT ON HERE IF YOU WANT TO THEN BE MY GUEST      PLUS I DONT WANT KIP ON MY ASS :biggrin:
> [snapback]2778341[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> :uh:
> 
> :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: PEACE MY FRIEND


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 26 2005, 12:10 AM
> *Hey, why do you come on here and make it seem like I'm the butt of the jokes when we kick it? Accept your place and shut up already. :uh: End of discussion.
> [snapback]2778263[/snapback]​*


damn, how many times have we seen you type that or something similar? lol...


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 26 2005, 12:25 AM
> *I'M GOINT TO STEP UP AND STOP ALL THIS NON SENSE,I DONT WANT TO LOOK LIKE AN IDIOT ON HERE
> [snapback]2778341[/snapback]​*


a little too late for that...


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 26 2005, 12:01 AM
> *a little too late for that...
> [snapback]2778858[/snapback]​*


YA WHATEVER MR. NAMI NAMI NAMI!!! :uh: LIKE I SAID LEO LOOK REAL CLOSE IN THE MIRROR :uh: :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 25 2005, 11:00 PM
> *damn, how many times have we seen you type that or something similar?  lol...
> [snapback]2778852[/snapback]​*


Shut up and go fire up the lava lamp and the cell phone and make that tax-ass call. :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Feb 26 2005, 12:52 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2779110[/snapback]​*


I hear that GP is clean as hell. I found another one for $1,000, it is a '78 or '79. I also found an '86 LS for $1,000. The late 70's GP's have always been one of my favorite G-bodies. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 26 2005, 12:31 PM
> *I hear that GP is clean as hell. I found another one for $1,000, it is a '78 or '79. I also found an '86 LS for $1,000. The late 70's GP's have always been one of my favorite G-bodies.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2780369[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

you get it already robert???

and whats up for tomarrow? i hear its going to be raining all day long. i just got back from getting my front and rear window resealed. i had just washed it and the guy got it all dirty again.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I DECIDED TO PAINT MY CAR ANOTHER COLOR NEXT YEAR,SINCE PEOPLE SAY IT HAS A SHITTY PAINT JOB, THIS TIME NO FLAKE BUT SOMETHING PRETTY COOL  AND MAYBE NEW INTERIOR...YAH BUDDY


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 28 2005, 06:00 PM
> *I DECIDED TO PAINT MY CAR ANOTHER COLOR NEXT YEAR,SINCE PEOPLE SAY IT HAS A SHITTY PAINT JOB, THIS TIME NO FLAKE BUT SOMETHING PRETTY COOL   AND MAYBE NEW INTERIOR...YAH BUDDY
> [snapback]2790076[/snapback]​*


You're just mad 'cause me and Robby were clowning you two days straight. I thought about it afterwards and i did feel bad. I'm sorry about what I told you on my part, it's just that sometimes you just piss me off. So, what color you gonna paint it now?? :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 28 2005, 07:43 PM
> *You're just mad 'cause me and Robby were clowning you two days straight. I thought about it afterwards and i did feel bad. I'm sorry about what I told you on my part, it's just that sometimes you just piss me off. So, what color you gonna paint it now??  :uh:
> [snapback]2790214[/snapback]​*


CINNIMON PEARL,WELL THATS THE COLOR I WAS THINKING ABOUT,ITS CLOSE TO A COPPER COLOR,I SEEN IT ON SOME RIDE THEY DID AND I THINK IT LOOKED CLEAN,IN REALITY I WANTED TO PAINT MY CAR SOME WHAT A COPPER COLOR BUT DECIDED TO GO WITHTHE OCEAN BLUE NOT GREEN TO HAVE SOMETHING DIFFERENT,BUT IT STILL IN THE MIND NOTHING FOR SURE BUT IT IS AN OPTION :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 28 2005, 06:49 PM
> *CINNIMON PEARL,WELL THATS THE COLOR I WAS THINKING ABOUT,ITS CLOSE TO A COPPER COLOR,I SEEN IT ON SOME RIDE THEY DID AND I THINK IT LOOKED CLEAN,IN REALITY I WANTED TO PAINT MY CAR SOME WHAT A COPPER COLOR BUT DECIDED TO GO WITHTHE OCEAN BLUE NOT GREEN TO HAVE SOMETHING DIFFERENT,BUT IT STILL IN THE MIND NOTHING FOR SURE BUT IT IS AN OPTION :biggrin:
> [snapback]2790241[/snapback]​*


Guey, neta, redo that vinyl top and have someone do a little better job, ot pull that bitch off and paint the top white with some red pearl and some patterns. I love the way patterned roofs look.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 28 2005, 08:41 PM
> *Guey, neta, redo that vinyl top and have someone do a little better job, ot pull that bitch off and paint the top white with some red pearl and some patterns. I love the way patterned roofs look.
> [snapback]2790451[/snapback]​*


THE TOP IS ALSO GOING OUT TOO :biggrin: ALREADY AHEAD OF YOU GUY


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

bictor, barry was telling me yesterday afternoon you decided to just buff out the paint without shooting any more clear? you should shoot more man.. i think you got a little light on the clear on a few places when you were wet sanding, buffing it out is only going to make it all come out. shiet, you went through the paint on one place, imagin what its going to look like if you just buff it out...like crap. man, you have the materials already, just let edgar shoot it really quick THEN buff it out (if you really dont want to do any more wet sanding). i know how it feels to work on your car hard then at the end just feel like giving up because its just too much damn work, but thats just what doing up a car consists of. if you only knew how many times i have felt like just letting my impala sit there for a good while because i was tired of working on it.... you'll be happy you did later on down the line when your on the streets clowning :biggrin: :thumbsup: .


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

THATS IS VERY TRUE THERE KIP,BUT SEE THE THING IS I'M NOT SURE IF I WANT TO RE CLEAR IT BECAUSE I'M NOT SURE IF I WANT TO STAY WITH THE SAME COLOR?I SEEN ANOTHER COLOR THAT I LIKED FOR MY MONTE,BUT IN A WAY IT WILL BE A WASTE OF MONEY,SO BASICALLY I'M JUST DECIDING ON WHAT STEP I WANT TO TAKE AND I HAVE TO THINK ABOUT IT CLOSELY,NOT LETTING ANYONE TELLING ME WHAT TO DO.BUT ONCE I DECIDE I KNOW IT WILL BE THE RIGHT CHOICE :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

orale napoleon :thumbsup: .


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 1 2005, 06:27 PM
> *orale napoleon  :thumbsup: .
> [snapback]2795096[/snapback]​*


BUT I DO WANT MORE PEARL ON MY RIDE,I THINK I'LL FINISH THIS JOB FIRST AND WHAT I THINK ABOUT IT,IF I JUST GO OFF AND SPRAY IT ANOTHER COLOR I WONT BE HAPPY BECAUSE I NEVER KNEW HOW THE OUTCOME OF THE JOB WOULD OF BEEN IF I HAD FINISHED IT,I'LL TALK TO EDGAR SEE IF HES DOWN FOR SUNDAY :biggrin: GET A LIL MORE PREPED UP


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 1 2005, 05:43 PM
> *BUT I DO WANT MORE PEARL ON MY RIDE,I THINK I'LL FINISH THIS JOB FIRST AND WHAT I THINK ABOUT IT,IF I JUST GO OFF AND SPRAY IT ANOTHER COLOR I WONT BE HAPPY BECAUSE I NEVER KNEW HOW THE OUTCOME OF THE JOB WOULD OF BEEN IF I HAD FINISHED IT,I'LL TALK TO EDGAR SEE IF HES DOWN FOR SUNDAY :biggrin: GET A LIL MORE PREPED UP
> [snapback]2795140[/snapback]​*


Si ya sabanas, pa' que cobijas?


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 1 2005, 08:13 PM
> *Si ya sabanas, pa' que cobijas?
> [snapback]2795449[/snapback]​*


I GUESS :dunno:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

sunday is the poker run then the bbq.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i dont know if everyone seen the website under shows and events .but james from fearnone c.c. dad passed away and the family needs all the help they can get with donations.check out the site for more information. under club member needs help for burial expenses.


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

heres the link for Manny's topic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=161853

ttt for a good cause.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

TTMT for the first topic i would check daily


----------

